#ubuntu-se 2011-10-10
<speedxcore> jag söker en bra lista/översikt med de nya funktionerna/uppdateringarna i 11.10
<MrMind> hej alla foss vänner! ingen som har tips på något intressant man kan hålla tal om inför klassen? får gärna va teknik relaterat men något som alla har en chans att förstå sig på, tips? =)
<andol> MrMind: årskurs?
<larsemil> speedxcore: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-11-10-Oneiric-Ocelot-Features-201593.shtml
<larsemil> MrMind_: jag tycker du ska prata om öppen källkod och hur dina klasskompisar dagligen använder sig av tjänster som bygger på det utan att vara medvetna om det
<MrMind_> larsemil: mycket bra förslag faktiskt... kul för mig med som är såpass intresserad av det hela, tack!
<larsemil> MrMind_: då kan du prata om apache, worpress, dns, whatever
<MrMind_> jo, finns ju en hel del att välja på så att säga
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Coffe> morrn
<larsemil> Coffe: funkare med servern?
<Coffe> larsemil, har inte hunnit kolla, har spelat bf3 hela helgen
<coobra> haha
<coobra> .D
<Laban> MrMind: Tala om Witricity :D
<Laban> http://www.ted.com/talks/eric_giler_demos_wireless_electricity.html
<speedxcore> larsemil: tackar
<Coffe> larsemil, hade en bra helg ?
<MrMind> Laban: vaa är det för något? hehe
<Laban> Trådlös elektricitet.
<larsemil> Coffe: väldigt. skog, familj och mys!
<Coffe> larsemil, ok. trevligt.. jag var rätt mycket ute i skogen .. å gick oxå .. fast då i den vackra virtuella skogen i BF3 :)
<larsemil> Coffe: haha! härligt
<HeMan> larsemil: har du kollat på changelogen på CM 7.1?
<larsemil> HeMan: lite snabbt. Hurså?
<HeMan> larsemil: undrar vad "Common: "eat" pushes fresh brunch/breakfast to device - Ricardo Cerqueira" är...
<itmannen> Idag blir det fullt upp med att göra så lite som öjligt.
<itmannen> m
<larsemil> HeMan: haha påskägg?
<larsemil> HeMan: jag följer honom på g+
<HeMan> larsemil: antar det
<Coffe> någon som kör samba . med kerberos för lösenord ?
<larsemil> HeMan: jag skrev och frågade på g+
<larsemil> pingade dig
<HeMan> larsemil: ok
 * realubot har också fullt upp idag med att inte göra någonting.
<larsemil> realubot: jobbigt
<E3-Fisk> Godmorgon alla :)
<kodein> godesgerde!
<realubot> larsemil: Mm.
<realubot> larsemil: Jag och itmannen sliter med att göra ingenting samtidigt som du sitter och jobbar bekvämt.
<realubot> Dåligt betalt får vi också...
<phnom> realubot: Såja, itmannen har ju iaf en fru som kan försörja honom. Du måste ju ha det än värre.
<itmannen> Jag vill bara upplysa herrarna om att jag har ett elände att betala tillbaka till min hustru i natura.
<Markslap> Avsaknad av tillräckliga rättigheter och utrustning för att kunna göra henne tillfredställd?
<itmannen> Nja. men har så väldigt ont om tid. Jag måste sitta här och bevaka er.
<Markslap> Uhu
<Markslap> Jag sexade med flickan i runt 11-12h natten mellan fre-lör och sedan två gånger till under söndagen (bara någon timme var då).
<bamsefar> Grattis?
<larsemil> bamsefar: +1
<Markslap> Sånt som händer.
<larsemil> jag har nog aldrig haft 11-12 timmar sex. Inte min grej, behöver min nattsömn. :)
<Markslap> Det jag ville mena var att itmannen hinner nog IRCa samtidigtsom han kan betala sin "fru" i natura.
<itmannen> ;)
<Markslap> larsemil: Det är rätt intressant faktiskt.
<larsemil> Markslap: inget intresse. :)
<Markslap> Okej  :P
<larsemil> choklapudding därimot. Kylskåpet nästa!
<realubot> phnom: Jag har ju er. Ni försörjer ju mig. Det är mer tryggt än att ha en fru som betalar räkningarna.
<realubot> itmannens fru kan ju dra när som helst men ni kommer ju aldrig lämna mig i sticket.
<itmannen> Nåja. Helt utan betalningsansvar är jag nog inte :)
<itmannen> realubot  Tycker du inte att vi är ett lite dåligt surregat för en kvinna ?
<itmannen> Undrar vart kurden tagit vägen ?
<realubot> itmannen: Vad menar du med det?
<itmannen> Är han månne på en IRC-avgiftning ?
<realubot> Markslap: Bild på tjejen annars tror jag dig inte. Vem som helst kan sitta på IRC och säga att man har haft sex i 11h.
<itmannen> realubot  Det jag skrev. Att ersätta en kvinna med IRC låter inget festligt :D
<realubot> itmannen: Jo. Men nu snackar vi ju enbart försörjningsansvar.
<realubot> Jag har ju inte sex med er... ännu.
<realubot> Ni betalar mina bidrag och jag finns här för er som tack för bidragen. Tjänst och gentjänst. Solidaritet.
<itmannen> realubot  jo men visst. Men jag har hellre en kvinna som försörjer mig än IRC :)
<realubot> itmannen: Tänk om frugan träffa en charmig italienare och sticker då?
<realubot> itmannen: Då står du där med din tvättade hals och ett bredbandsabonnemang som måste betalas.
<larsemil> den dagen realubot börjar ligga runt med oss en efter en är dagen då jag noga överväger att ge upp irc. :)
<itmannen> realubot  Nope det gör hon inte. Hon har fått tag på den ulitamata mannen nämligen
<realubot> itmannen: Jag behöver inte oroa mig för sådant för jag vet att den här kanalen aldrig överger mig.
<itmannen> Nu ska jag ut och förpesta samhället ett tag. Vi hörs och störs
<Markslap> realubot: Det har jag haft några gånger. :P
<Markslap> Och nej, jag ger inga bilder till dig.
<realubot> Markslap: Ja, ja. Duktigt. Men var är länken till bilden på tjejen då?
 * itmannen is away: Ska utföra uppdrag i verkliga livet.
<petaspeedbeaver> Är det någon som har koll på vad som händer med LibreOffice och Openoffice.org i Ubuntu?
<realubot> Markslap: Om du inte länkar till en bild på tjejen så får du ju räkna med att vi inte tror att tjejen finns ö.h.t.
<petaspeedbeaver> Jag hade för mig att Ubuntu bytt till LibreOffice, men nu verkar det vara Openoffice som är installerat igen ... jag blir förvirrad.
<realubot> Pic or it didn't happend eller vad larsemil nu brukar säga...
<realubot> petaspeedbeaver: Det är LibreOffice. Vilken version av Ubuntu kör du?
<realubot> petaspeedbeaver: Du kollar med: lsbrelease -a
<realubot> lsb_release -a
<realubot> ...om du inte vet.
<realubot> petaspeedbeaver: I 11.04 är det helt klart LibreOffice som gäller i.a.f.
<petaspeedbeaver> aa, 10.04! Det är förklaringen. Trodde att jag hade "utgåveuppdateringen" på, så jag tog för givet att jag hade senaste versionen. Tack för förklaringen!
<realubot> petaspeedbeaver: No problem.
<realubot> petaspeedbeaver: Du måste ju välja att uppgradera versionen. Det är knappast något som sker automatiskt eller finns det en sådan inställning?
<phnom> petaspeedbeaver: Kan vara inställt på att bara notifiera om det finns en ny LTS ute också.
<phnom> Då hade du inte fått något förrns 12.04(?)
<petaspeedbeaver> Jepp, stämmer. Man får gå in under inställningar i Uppdateringsghanteraren och kolla att det står "normal upgrades" i rullgardinen. Annars får man bara de som har långtidssupport.
<realubot> petaspeedbeaver: Mhm.
<realubot> Vad heter det där programmet som man ska använda för att göra en dist-upgradering?
<phnom> update-manager?
<petaspeedbeaver> Ja, ligger under System-Administration om man gillar att klicka ... :)
<realubot> Det finns ett speciellt kommando.
<phnom> realubot: Ja, update-manager
<realubot> Nej. Det är ett annat...
<petaspeedbeaver> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<petaspeedbeaver> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/apt-get.html
<realubot> petaspeedbeaver: Det är det kommandot som man INTE ska använda.
<realubot> do-release-upgrade
<realubot> heter det jag tänkte på. Jag glömmer alltid det namnet.
<phnom> update-manager --dist-upgrade eller -p (eller -d för devel release)
<phnom> jaha
<realubot> "Upgrade  the  operating system to the latest release from the command-line.  This is the preferred command if the machine has no graphic environment or if the machine is to be upgraded over a remote connection.
<realubot> "
<realubot> "Not necessarily. Although, by itself, dist-upgrade, will prepare your system for a distribution upgrade, the only way it will actually perform the upgrade to a new release is if you have changed your /etc/apt/sources.list file to reflect the change. In other words, you have to add the repositories for the new distribution in the sources.list file before this can happen."
<realubot> Det står ju något om att apt-get dist-upgrade bara förbereder systemet för en uppgradering till en ny version eller något. :S
<realubot> "Well that sounds simple. Yes it is. But it is not the recommended plan of attack for upgrading to a new distribution. Although it will work, there is a better way…by command. The command do-release-upgrade was created specifically for upgrading the operating system to the latest release via the command line. Of course, before you issue this command you will want to check to see if an upgrade is available with th
<realubot> Hm. Jag är osäker på skillnaden mellan apt-get dist-upgrade och do-release-upgrade.
<yeager> dist och release är inte samma sak
<larsemil> yeager: grattis förresten. tillskott hörde jag.
<larsemil> kanske står i topic fortfarande
<larsemil> ne det gjorde det inte. hur som, grattis
<yeager> tackar :)
<phnom> Nemen, har han forkat? Congrats!
<maxjezy> phnom, vad innebär forkat?
<Philip5> phnom: fast det är nog en hel del feature regression i yeager v2.0. kanske lika bra det ;)
<maxjezy> Philip5, vad innebär feature regression
<kodein> maxjezy: han har en child-process?
<maxjezy> ni pratar värsta oförståeligt
<kodein> en feature regression är vad gnome gör vid varje major. tar bort all funktionalitet användarna använde. resterande releaser till nästa major så läggs dessa funktioner till igen
<Barre> yeager: ohh... grattis.. och välkommen till oss sömnlösa O.o
<Philip5> maxjezy: vi snackar ju open source :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, för en ung jedi som mig är det typ kantonesiska
<maxjezy> har han skaffat en server?
<Philip5> en server med bara basic os i så fall
<Philip5> som behöver patchas mycket
<phnom> Just nu är det mest bara Basic IO.
<Philip5> hehe, antagligen
<seno> antivirus program och brandvägg???
<seno> har frågat kring detta innan här, och man får alltid lite olik asvar om det behövs eller inte i ubuntu....
<Philip5> de brukar väl ha rätt bra antivirus första halvåret eller så
<Philip5> haha, glöm mitt svar... var inne på vårt tidigare spånande
<Philip5> seno: vid normalt användande behövs det inte
<seno> men min undran är kring sådanna aktiviteter som internetbank och annat kännsligt...
<Philip5> med sånt så påverkas inte säkerheten för just internetbank
<seno> vad är normalt användande?
<Philip5> använda sin ubuntu som en desktopdator
<seno> som persondator menar du?
<Philip5> om du blandar in att köra saker i wine som egentligen är för windows så kanske man kan fundera på om man behöver nått
<Philip5> ja typ
<Philip5> kör du en server med tjänster så kan den extra säkerheten vara bra
<Philip5> eller en "persondator" som du säger med tjänster mot internet
<seno> ok, kan glädja dig phiolip med att jag installerat kde brännar program K3B
<Philip5> trevligt
<seno> slängde ut brasero
<Philip5> om du har en router mellan dig och internet så har du redan en form av brandvägg
<seno> Philip5: tar kde mer i anspråk av datorns prestanda än gnome?
<Philip5> tror inte det är så stor skillnad utan det beror nog mer på vad man har aktiverat för bling bling
<seno> ja, kde är lite stiligare :)
<Philip5> vet inte om metacity i gnome har några funktioner i stil med compiz eller om de förlitar sig på compiz för sånt
<Philip5> kde har ju kwin med från början som har en del "compiz"-funktioner som kan kräva lite av grafikkortet
<Philip5> beror på vad man har för sådana funktioner på
<HakanS> Philip5: Har du tid att kolla på mitt datorlomponent-val
<HakanS> * datorkomponent-val?
<Philip5> HakanS: inte just nu för jag ska precis på ett möte
<HakanS> OK.
<Philip5> HakanS: men det är nog på tiden att skaffar något lite hottare än det du har nu ;)
<HakanS> Skulle tro det. Datorn är 7-8 år gammal.
<Philip5> då bruka det alltid vara lite jobbigt om man kör desktop
<MrMind> Laban: lite efter här nu men ska lätt kolla in Witricity, riktigt häftigt
 * itmannen is back (gone 02:15:17)
<itmannen> Hem kära hem
<itmannen> Smolk i bägaren att jag måste sätta mig med min arbetsdator ett tag. :(
<phnom> men wtf, trodde jag hade filtrerat ut dina cepemeddelanden...
<DanielSenat> hej, hur ska jag göra för att se min nokia 6120 i linux? Vid lsusb ser jag att den är där, men inte annars
<DanielSenat> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0421:002f Nokia Mobile Phones 6120 Phone (PC-Suite mode)
<DanielSenat> Men hittar den inte någonstans..
<E3-Fisk> kolla i telefonen om den har någon inställning som tex "bara ladda" eller kanske "Lagringsenhet"
<itmannen> Dvs. Standard för USB
<DanielSenat> USb läge har jag valt pc suite, fråga vid uppkoppling ja
<itmannen> Väljer man telefonläge så brukar inte telefonen synas
<DanielSenat> kan inte aktivera dataöverföring, inget minneskort
<itmannen> PC Suite ? Du kör Win mao
<E3-Fisk> pc suite? är inte det typ något nokia program man behver
<DanielSenat> Jo det tror jag
<DanielSenat> PC suite, nej jag kör linux
<DanielSenat> men det är det alt som finns i telefonen
<itmannen> Hur får du  PC Suite att funka i Linux. Det är en windowsprodukt
<DanielSenat> Jag har det inte i linux
<DanielSenat> :)
<DanielSenat> Därför funkar det inte
<DanielSenat> Men kan man inte bara se innehåll, föra över bilder på nåt smart sätt
<itmannen> Försöker du köra via wine ?
<DanielSenat> Eller ha ett linux P?C suite
<E3-Fisk> hahahaha....
<DanielSenat> Nej, har inte kvar skivan
<DanielSenat> http://symbianism.blogspot.com/2008/10/linux-and-symbian-pc-suite-alternatives.html
<DanielSenat> Hittade en länk som jag ska kolla i
<itmannen> Varför provar du inte något av telefonprogramen för Ubuntu ?
<DanielSenat> Finns de?
<DanielSenat> Programcentralen kanske
<itmannen> Sök och du skola finna :)
<DanielSenat> :)
<barzam> skola är bara för pluralisformer, bara ett tips
<itmannen> barzam  Nope. Har du inte läst din bibel ?
<DanielSenat> får prova wammu
<E3-Fisk> haha..
<E3-Fisk> skolan
<itmannen> DanielHolm  Wammu funkar iaf för mig med en Soy/Ericsson C905
<barzam> itmannen, du har fel, ja/du/han-hon/det/ skall, vi skola, I skolen, de skola
<itmannen> barzam  Hm. Ja du har rätt. Tyvärr
<DanielSenat> itmannen, Tar telefonsökningen tid första gången?
<DanielSenat> det bara jobbar här...
<itmannen> Jo det kan ta en stund om du valt att söka alla
<DanielSenat> Jag har valt att söka usb endast
<itmannen> Jag ansluter min telefon via blue
<DanielSenat> hittat den
<DanielSenat> men hur se mina filer?
<DanielSenat> Jag har bara en massa alt, kopiera kontakter osv,...
<itmannen> Nu borde du se telefonen i filhanteraren
<DanielSenat> gör jag intë́
<E3-Fisk> refresha
<E3-Fisk> kör lsusb tsm med GREP
<DanielSenat> hur skriver jag då?
<DanielSenat> lsusb tsm | GREP?
<E3-Fisk> lsusb | grep "id namnet för din lur"
<E3-Fisk> tex:         lsusb | grep 04f2:0860 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<E3-Fisk> om det nu det som står
<DanielSenat> lsusb | grep "Nokia Mobile Phones 6120 Phone"
<DanielSenat> Bus 004 Device 009: ID 0421:002f Nokia Mobile Phones 6120 Phone (PC-Suite mode)
<DanielSenat> gav detta
<E3-Fisk> kan du ändra "pc-suite mode" =
<E3-Fisk> till typ lagringsenhet?
<itmannen> Jag vet att det ibland kan vara ett elände att få kontakt med telefonen
<DanielSenat> det finns inget minneskort i telefonen så jag kan bara välja pc-suite
<DanielSenat> wammu ser den
<itmannen> Men om du inte har ett minneskort så är det omöjligt att se den i filhanterare
<DanielSenat> aha
<DanielSenat> ja, då är det omöjligt utan pc suite då
<DanielSenat> Jag har ju kort på telefonen som är i telefonminnet eller nåt
<phnom> Nokia har antagligen låst filsystemet för den interna lagringen.
<itmannen> För minneskortet är som en lite extern HD
<DanielSenat> ok
<haaga> Om jag har fyra maskiner + en lastbalanserare som ska läggas ut i en miljö (Apache som front, Tomcat som backend) med mycket trafik, vad är mest optimalt: 1 server som agerar front och tre tomcat (apache + mod_jk) eller att varje server fyra en apache + tomcat och sedan låter jag lastbalanseraren sköta allt?
<itmannen> haaga  Jisses  :)
<haaga> en sån här lagom lätt måndagsfråga :P
<haaga> fyra = får i sista stycket
<itmannen> haaga  Om den är lätt så varför frågar du ? :)
<haaga> itmannen: jag var ironisk
<itmannen> haaga  Jo jag förstod det. men du lämnade öppet mål :)
<Kimmen> haaga: testa
<Kimmen> men jag gissar att det funkar bäst att låta lastbalanseraren sköta allt, då kan du göra underhåll på alla 4 burkar utan att störa driften
<Kimmen> dessutom
<haaga> jo, det är sant
<haaga> humm, fördelen med apache är att man kan hantera 503 och liknande lite snyggare
 * itmannen is away: Ska utföra uppdrag i min arbetsdator.
<cHarNe2> vad ska man köra, libre eller oo?
<haaga> för moralen så är väl libre bättre :) men oo är ju snyggare.
<haaga> blev det någon snygg lösning på konflikten där?
<amelia> jag kör symphony på jobbet och libre hemma.
<amelia> av de två rekommenderar jag libre iaf. :)
<Barre> HeMan: 1M IOPS http://www.emulex.com/blogs/implementers/2011/10/10/speed-bump/ :)
<haaga> borde inte libreutvecklarna hoppa tillbaka till openoffice nu när hela oraclesaken är avklarad?
<Barre> om min fru skulle vara otrogen så hade jag inte hoppat tillbaka så snart hon avslutat det förhållandet...  ;P
<haaga> men du hade behållt kontakten om ni hade gemensamma barn!
<haaga> och hur man översätter detta till oo/oracle/libre-konflikten har jag ingen aning
<haaga> men endå! :Ö
<haaga> :P
<Kimmen> gemensam kodbas?
<haaga> men det borde ses lite mer som kloning av avkomman
<haffu> ha
<haaga> det är ju inte direkt så att de bråkar om vem som ska köra ungarna till dagis (dvs checka in i svn:en)
<gusnan> haha - underbara jämförelser.. :)
<larsemil> waddup gangstahs
<kodein> yo yo
<spacebug-> ey len! ;)
<larsemil> hej kodein vad gör du. jag lagar mat. det blir gott
<larsemil> nom nom nom
<kodein> larsemil: inga kakor?
<larsemil> kodein: jodå! två sorter!
<kodein> så bra.
<larsemil> men det lät det som att du visste?
<kodein> :)
<kodein> du får vara försiktig med vad du säger på twitter ;)
<spacebug-> vad hände nu?? Jag flyttade 1,1 GB på typ 10 sekunder mellan en usb-disk och en vanlig disk.
<andol> spacebug-: pröva att köra sync, alt umount, och se att det antagligen går mindre snabbt.
<spacebug-> körde en sync efter och det va inget, den va klar
<spacebug-> rsyncade till min server nu och det funkade så datan blev verkligen skriven
<spacebug-> kan det varit så att när jag klippte ut katalogen så började systemet läsa in den?
<spacebug-> aja, nu ska jag dra å träna
<larsemil> kodein: vad heter du där?
<kodein> larsemil: kernvapen
<larsemil> kodein: du följer ju inte ens mig. hur visste duå?
<kodein> jag följer nån som retweetade dig ang. den tidigare diskussionen om forkning
<einand> den 18 skall jag till tingsrätten
<larsemil> kodein: aha
<larsemil> einand: vad har du stulit nu då
<einand> telia drog mig till tingsrätten för en skuld på 16kr
<larsemil> du som har allt hos dem
<einand> japp
<spixx> einand: you damn bastard
<spixx> de tjänar ju bara miljarder!
<einand> jag betalar närmare 45.000/år till dom, och så drar dom mig till tingsrätten för 16kr, utan chans till uppgörelse innan
<spixx> HAHAH :P
<spixx> Well shit att du inte kan byta 45000/Ã¥r :P
<einand> tror dock inte det är telias fel, utan jag skyller allt på visma
<spixx> ahh, den sanna tjuven! de är ju seriöst onda :P
<spixx> haft med deras applikationsteam att göra av och till :P
<spixx> Såhär: det gäller eran fullösning till Linux; deras svar vi har aldrig hört talas om den servertypen.
<einand> spixx: visma är onda
<spixx> Ja :P
<einand> det har du helt rätt i
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.403842/han-kan-stoppa-facebooks-bygge
<einand> En tretåig hackspett och en ensam pensionär kan tillsammans stoppa bygget av Facebooks datacenter i Luleå. CS har pratat med mannen. "Folk vill att jag ska flytta härifrån", säger han.
<spixx> vaffan ska de bygga skiten mitt i skogen för?
<kodein> bryr man sig om att läsa nyare nyheter kan man se att myndigheterna körde över den tretåiga hackspetten i alla fall.
<spixx> kodein: och dö bör de göra med :P
<einand> spixx: för att kyla den bättre
<[swe]jeppe> kan nån förklara för mig varför minecraft bara stänger av sig när jag skall generera världen? allt e ny installerat
<spixx> Jeppe: free -m
<einand> http://tjanster.idg.se/dilbertimages/dil20111009.gif
<[swe]jeppe> spixx que?
<einand> [swe]jeppe: joina världens coolaste server i stället, tregmine.info
<spixx> jeppe dör det när du startar spelet (alltså direkt?)
<[swe]jeppe> får ju inte ens igång det
<spixx> har du 32 eller 64 bitars os?
<spixx> lär vara att du sitter på 64 och kör 32 bitars java eller dylikt (mitt mc failade på det nämligen).
<[swe]jeppe> nä loggar in och skall starta en värld och det hinner stå genererar värld och sen bara förnstret försvinner
<spixx> är inte 100% men gissar att det är ditt RAM / 32/64 bits Java som är problemet
<[swe]jeppe> aa har haft problem med 32-och 64 bitars skiten innan så får kolla detta sen
<spixx> har det fungerat tidigare?
<[swe]jeppe> aa in win7 men inte i ubuntu
<[swe]jeppe> tog den java jdk  runtime i program biban
<spixx> ok
<[swe]jeppe> snackar med dig snart spixx måset ge lillan mat
<spixx> mkay :p
<spixx> måste dock åka ska sova i DC i dag :)
<andol> spixx: Kan inte sova utan brummandet av serverfläcktar? :)
<[swe]jeppe> tillbaka
<[swe]jeppe> hur kollar man om man har problem med 32bit eller 64bit java?
<maxjezy> vad är det för fotboll ikväll?
<kodein> rund
<maxjezy> kodein, jag har beställt en yrkesprobe:are till dig
<[swe]jeppe> jre-6u27-linux-x64-rpm.bin
<[swe]jeppe>  hur öppnar jag dett aprogram
<maxjezy> :)
<[swe]jeppe> *detta program
<maxjezy> [swe]jeppe, låter som en redhat fil
<[swe]jeppe> asså
<maxjezy> men ja är inte säker så
<maxjezy> vänta tills någon vettig svarar
<maxjezy> rpm är iaf redhat package manager
<maxjezy> om ja inte vet fel
<[swe]jeppe> jre-6u27-linux-x64.bin
<[swe]jeppe>  den då
<maxjezy> du ska installera java runtime enterprice?
<maxjezy> finns inte det i pakethanteraren synaptic
<maxjezy> enviroment kanske de heter
<maxjezy> well, jag tror det ska finnas att installera i repo
<[swe]jeppe> jag försöker lösa mitt minecraft problem. med att det inte går att starta. och dom trodde det va java problem med 32bit eller 64bit version och jag vet inte vilken jag har
<maxjezy> vad ger det för felmeddelande då?
<[swe]jeppe> inget. när jag trycker på starta ny värld så skall den generera wärlden sen bara fönstret försvinner
<[swe]jeppe> *världen
<maxjezy> einand, ska vara en hejjare på sånt där med minecraft
<[swe]jeppe> einand e du kvar?
<phnom> Bra att min laptop inte vill kännas vid laddaren längre... :(
<maxjezy> phnom, hur lång batteritid har du kvar då?
<maxjezy> min laddare har börjat strula
<maxjezy> tror det beror på att jag använder olika laddare mellan laddningarna
<maxjezy> från två olika datorer
<maxjezy> men med ungefär samma shit
<phnom> Borde det inte göra, om de inte har olika powah ut
<maxjezy> dom passar ju
<einand> japp
<maxjezy> [swe]jeppe, nu är einand the king of jerusalem här!
<[swe]jeppe> yes har han på eget fönster
<maxjezy> nice
<maxjezy> wb Philip5
<Philip5> maxjezy: danke schön
<maxjezy> ich bitte furer fur pastfur
<[swe]jeppe> plast anka
 * itmannen is back (gone 03:40:27)
<kodein> Ok.
<einand> 2+2+2+2+2+2+2+2+2+2+2+2+2+2-2+2*0=?
<recharge> 26 ?
<einand> :)
<recharge> är det rätt?
<recharge> :P
<einand> tro mig, 90% svarar 0
<recharge> tänkte på det först
<phnom> Är det en bra idé att plocka ut hårddisken innan man skickar in en dator på reparation? Eller kan det hända att man får nån nöt som tycker att han inte kan laga den då?
<recharge> kan hända ?
<itmannen> einand  Det beror på vad du menar med tecknet före 0 "*0"
<itmannen> Det är nämligen inget matematiskt tecken.
<haffe> kodein:
<einand> ?
<phnom> itmannen: Nä, men det är en allmänt vedertagen symbol för att representera \cdot
<itmannen> phnom  Ja vad det nu har med saken att göra i en matematisk uträkning
<einand> nu är förstås * ett vedertaget tecken för multiplikation innom bland annt programmering
<einand> jag skulle vilja sig dig göra ett korrekt tecken i irc
<itmannen> X
<phnom> Coolt, kryssprodukt
<phnom> Fast det egentligen ska vara ·
<itmannen> Eller x
<haffe> Nu får ni bestämmar er.
<haffe> Vektorprodukt, eller skalärprodukt?
<itmannen> Sen så finns även detta: + eller -
<itmannen> Eller varför inte : /
<phnom> itmannen: Nä, ÷
<itmannen> : betyder "delat med"
<einand> jag förstår inte vad problemet är, eftersom alla normlt funtade människor förstår vad tecknet betyder
 * phnom presenterar einand för itmannen
<phnom> Uh, tvärtom
<phnom> :)
<itmannen> einand  Så underförstått så anser du mig vara mindre normal ?
<einand> ja
<itmannen> Ok
<einand> vet inte om det var för att du inte förstod vad tecknet representera, eller för att du orka jobba dig med att bråka om en bagatell
<itmannen> I min ytterst normala värld så står inte * för att tecken för "gånger". För övrisgt så får du tycka eller tro vad du vill. Jag ligger inte sömnlös för detta.
<einand> du har aldrig skrivit så mycket som en rad kod då misstänker jag
<itmannen> Nu är det snart dags för att se på dagens bidrags-TV underhållning
<phnom> "#define x *"?
<itmannen> Detta är bättre än en amerkansk långfilm
<einand> phnom: ;)
<einand> fast x är ju fel med
<phnom> einand: Ja, men det var det som han tyckte var rätt, så jag bara antar att det står så överallt i hans kod.
<einand> aha
<einand> jo
<itmannen> phnom  vad är det för kod jag har då ?
<phnom> C/C++ uppenbarligen, #define finns inte på så många andra ställen. (Kanske C# också?).
<einand> Hur skriver man multiplikationstecken?
<einand> Det normala svenska multiplikationstecknet är en mittställd punkt: 2 ∙ 2 = 4.
<einand> enligt svenska språkrådets websida
<einand> Undantagsvis förekommer även s.k. multiplikationskryss: 2 × 2 = 4. Kryss används i första hand i andra sammanhang, bl.a. för att ange att mått är tagna vinkelrätt mot varandra
<itmannen> phnom  Mycket märkligt. Undrar hur du räknat ut detta. För jag pysslar enbart med HTML-kodning.
<phnom> lol, "HTML kodning"
<phnom> Oj, glömde ett -
<itmannen> Roligt att du blev glad
<phnom> Förlåt.
 * itmannen is away: Ska utföra uppdrag i min arbetsdator.
<Philip5> itmannen: låter lite hemligt
<einand> jag tror snarare han blev förnärmad
<Philip5> hoppla
<kodein> haffe:
<[swe]jeppe> går det att köra nått program som loggar vad som går fel när minecraft bara stänger ner fönstret när jag startar det?
<Philip5> [swe]jeppe: du kan ju försöka köra en bug trace
<Philip5> den lär ju inte innehålla så mycket buggrapport-data kanske men kan ge någon hjälp
<Philip5> kolla på gdb hur det funkar
 * amelia har hämtat sin "nya" server idag. :D
<realubot> Hallå tjejer!
<amelia> einand: man brukar använda * på datorn,
<amelia> einand: t,ex, 2 * 2 = 4
<coobra> amelia:  fått igång den  ?
<amelia> coobra: nej, den ligger på hallmattan och pustar ut...
<realubot> Ni håller på med avancerade uträkningar ser jag.
<amelia> realubot: japp, allt för att nivån ska passa även dig. :)
<realubot> amelia: Vad snällt av er att sänka nivån i kanalen bara för min skull.
<coobra> amelia: tur den får vila lite :D
<amelia> coobra: ja, den måste vara trött efter att ha rest ända ifrån england.
<coobra> ojj är det en britt fyfan vilken hårding
<Philip5> amelia: vad är det för syndig burk du hämtat då?
<larsemil> dartlang alltså
<[swe]jeppe> får man fråga vad ni använder servrar till?
<larsemil> vad vi använder servrar till?
<larsemil> jag skulle tro att det finns ganska många svar på det
<[swe]jeppe> hit me :-9
<barzam> torrents och irc
<larsemil> [swe]jeppe: dns, webb, dhcp, databas, filserver är väl några vanliga
<maxjezy> Philip5, om en match i superettan startar 19.00
<maxjezy> när slutar den i regel?
<larsemil> 45 + 45 + typ 20
<larsemil> 21.20 kanske?
 * itmannen is back (gone 00:47:56)
<maxjezy> okej
<maxjezy> vad är dom där 20 minuterna för något?
<maxjezy> dusch?
<einand> amelia: ja det jag sa
<[swe]jeppe> men va faaaan
<[swe]jeppe> fan startar inte minecraft för
<[swe]jeppe> bytte till oracle java men ingen skillnad
<itmannen> Perfekt. En förundersökning gällande bedrägeri är startad. Nu är bara att vänta på en fällande dom till fromma för samhället.
<[swe]jeppe> hmm nu hände nått nytt iaf den bara stanna på building terrain
<[swe]jeppe> stände aldrig fönstret
<[swe]jeppe> itmannen du har inget förslag på hur jag får igång minecraft
<larsemil> itmannen: vad är du får blånisse?
<barzam> ----> #offtopic
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe  Tyvärr så är jag ingen som håller på med spel
<itmannen> larsemil  Måste man vara det för att motsätta sig bedrägligt beteende ?
<[swe]jeppe> itmannen tänkte bara om du hade tips på hur jag skall felsöka detta
<itmannen> larsemil  Och ditt svar är ?
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe  Ingen aning faktiskt.
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe  Jag vet inte ens vad det är för något :)
<[swe]jeppe> asså :-)
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe  Är det något du kör direkt i Ubuntu eller via Wine ?
<[swe]jeppe> i ubuntu
<itmannen> Ok. Så det finns en "riktig" klient för detta i Ubuntu mao ?
<larsemil> itmannen: att man inte ska döma innan domen fallit. Och att önska någons fall innan tyder i viss mån på just blått beteende i den här sakfrågan
<itmannen> larsemil  Jag har inte dömt. Bara önskat. Ser du skillnaden ?
<larsemil> same shit i det här fallet
<[swe]jeppe> minecraft.jar fil e det. kommer ju in i spelets meny och skall "skapa" en ny värld och när den skall genererar världen då så antigen fryser programmet bara eller så bara fönstret stänger ner
<larsemil> [swe]jeppe:kör du med alla de strängar som det står på hemsidan att man bör göra i linux?
<larsemil> [swe]jeppe: java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<[swe]jeppe> då får jag detta
<itmannen> larsemil  "same shit" Vad menar du då ?
<[swe]jeppe> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: net/minecraft/LauncherFrame
<[swe]jeppe> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<[swe]jeppe> 	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
<[swe]jeppe> 	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
<[swe]jeppe> 	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
<[swe]jeppe> 	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
<[swe]jeppe> 	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
<[swe]jeppe> 	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
<[swe]jeppe> Could not find the main class: net.minecraft.LauncherFrame.  Program will exit.
<larsemil> itmannen: att för mig är ditt beteende nu likadant som att du redan dömt honom
<larsemil> itmannen: om det visar sig att han inte gjort fel, varför då hoppas?
<itmannen> larsemil  Det sista som överger människan är hoppet.
<larsemil> itmannen: men varför hoppas du?
<einand> jag vet vad felet är
<[swe]jeppe> tell me
<itmannen> larsemil  Tycker du själv att det är helt ok att skinna skattebetalarna ?
<einand> bästa är att skriva java -Xmx2G  -Xms2G -jar Minecraft.jar
<larsemil> itmannen: nej. jag kommer att tycka att det är jätteilla om det visar sig att han är skyldig
<[swe]jeppe> einand då fick jag unable to acces jarfile
<itmannen> larsemil  Ok. Det är bra. För sådant beteende måste motarbetas oaktat vilken falang det sker i
<amelia> so far so good. inga varningslampor, den påstår sig ha rätt konfiguration och nu är även diskarna utbytta från små SAS till stora SATA. dags att installera snart. :D
<einand> har du verkligen jar filen då?
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe  Vart har du hämtat source ?
<larsemil> itmannen: men som sagt, han är ju inte skyldig ännu
<[swe]jeppe> ofc har den på skrivbordet och den e hämtad på minecraft.net
<itmannen> larsemil  I samhällets ögon är han totalrökt
<larsemil> inte ännu
<larsemil> sluta vara trångsynt
<[swe]jeppe> hård nöt att knäcka detta
<amelia> larsemil och itmannen: vi har en annan kanal för sånna diskussioner -offtopic.
<larsemil> [swe]jeppe: för mig fungerade det här perfekt
<larsemil> ny nedladdning
<larsemil> [swe]jeppe: suns java
<[swe]jeppe> har suns java
<itmannen> amelia  Ok. Påtalar du alltid detta vid offtopic ämnen. Jag har svaret. Nope
<[swe]jeppe> det e ju precis detta som gör att jag tröttnar på linux
<larsemil> itmannen: finns visst en sån kanal
<larsemil> #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe  När jag laddat hem detta finns det inte den nönvändiga jar-filen
<larsemil> itmannen: byt ut dit stora M mot ett litet
<itmannen> larsemil  vad ?
<[swe]jeppe> gick inte när jag bytte m-ett
<larsemil> om man laddar ner minecraft.jar så ska man stå i mappen där den ligger och sen köra ava -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<larsemil> då får man inget om att .jar is missing
<[swe]jeppe> hmm då fick jag att nått program som hette ava inte fanns. installerar detta nu
<itmannen> Samma här
<[swe]jeppe> invalid switch -Xmx1024m
<larsemil> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<itmannen> Det har jag redan
<Nicke> [swe]jeppe, larsemil: "java", inte "ava"
<larsemil> haha oj! typo!
<[swe]jeppe> har redan det med
<larsemil> såklart ska det vara java
<larsemil> prova raden ovan fast med java istället för ava då. :D
<larsemil> alltå för att vara tydlig:
<larsemil> java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp minecraft.jar  net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<[swe]jeppe> vad innebär Invalid switch: -Xmx1024M
<larsemil> får du det fast du skriver java alltså?
<[swe]jeppe> lasemil köd jag det du skrev precis får jag detta
<[swe]jeppe> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: net/minecraft/LauncherFrame
<[swe]jeppe> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<[swe]jeppe> 	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
<[swe]jeppe> 	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
<[swe]jeppe> 	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
<[swe]jeppe> 	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
<[swe]jeppe> 	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
<[swe]jeppe> 	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
<[swe]jeppe> Could not find the main class: net.minecraft.LauncherFrame.  Program will exit.
<itmannen> java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame....Could not find the main class: net.minecraft.LauncherFrame. Program will exit.
<larsemil> och ni har laddat ner det från minecrafts hemsida idag?
<itmannen> gjorde det nu
<[swe]jeppe> idag, igår och för en vecka sedan
<larsemil> https://s3.amazonaws.com/MinecraftDownload/launcher/minecraft.jar <-- den där
<larsemil> så konstigt att det funkar för mig.
<itmannen> Exakt samma nedladdning
<itmannen> Men spela roll. Jag blev bara nyfiken.
<larsemil> aja jag ska vara social med darling nu.
<[swe]jeppe> men
<larsemil> ciao
<larsemil> prova en sudo ldconfig och sen en gång till
<itmannen> larsemil  Hälsa din hamster från mig
<larsemil> itmannen: varför så dryg? du beter dig som realubot gjorde innan han fick folkvett.
<itmannen> larsemil  Nä jag är absolut inte dryg. Bara väldigt rolig :D
 * larsemil plockar ut lite öl
<larsemil> inte öl
<larsemil> lön menade jag ju att skriva
<larsemil> haha
<itmannen> Undrar det jag
 * itmannen Skål larsemíl
<itmannen> Jag har en princip. Att aldrig dricka öl före 9 på fm :)
<larsemil> jag dricker aldrig öl. därför det där blev roligt
<realubot> larsemil: Den stora frågan är ju hur många kronor lön du plockar ut och för hur många timmars arbete?
<itmannen> realubot  Jag såg här att du tydligen fått folkvett. Stämmer det ?
<larsemil> realubot: den här månaden var en okej månad. ca 20k.
<realubot> itmannen: Vad menar du?
<realubot> larsemil: Före skatt? Och hur många timmar är din arbetsvecka då?
<larsemil> realubot: efter alla skatter
<itmannen> realubot  larsemil skrev att du fått nu fått folkvett
<realubot> larsemil: Aha. Det var ju en hög lön då. Du är höinkomsttagare larsemil. Det tackar vi för.
<larsemil> realubot: min arbetsvecka är 08-15 + ganska ofta några timmar på kvällen, plus lite på helgen.
<larsemil> realubot: men vissa månader förut blev det 3000 efter skatt också. :) och i början inget alls.
<realubot> itmannen: Jag är definitionen för folkvett.
<itmannen> realubot  Ok
<phnom> great, laptopen är kaputt så nu sitter jag direkt på servern istället... Dags att installera en DE kanske...
<realubot> larsemil: Det går bra för dig nu larsemil. Det har du säkert förtjänat.
<larsemil> det har jag faktiskt
<larsemil> har slitit blod svett och tårar innan det rullade igång
<itmannen> realubot  Sluta smöra nu :)
<[swe]jeppe> var e pastebinen som minecraft lägger felmedelanden?
<realubot> itmannen: Jag försöker ju få larsemil att anställa oss förstår du väl. Du sabbar ju mitt upplägg nu. Hjälp till och slicka honom i röven istället så har du snart några sköna tusenlappar på kontot.
<larsemil> realubot: kan du windows 2008 server? :) har kanske lite jobb isåfall
<realubot> larsemil: Jag har tid att lära mig. :D
<HeMan> larsemil: jag har 2008 servrar
<larsemil> HeMan: du kan alltid få konsulta åt mig, men jag har inte råd
<HeMan> larsemil: ah, windows
<HeMan> larsemil: trodde du menade 2008 st servrar...
<itmannen> realubot  Nja då svälter jag hellre ihjäl än slicker någon eller försöker ställa mig in :)
<realubot> larsemil: Jag är som Brunnberg: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OT9nvwlZ5LY
<realubot> Jag är DISPONIBEL!!!
<larsemil> nu hej då
<realubot> itmannen: Jag med faktiskt. Det ska mycket till om jag ska slicka mig till ett jobb.
<itmannen> realubot  Beror alldeles på till vad man är disponibel. Absolut inte till allt
<CasperN> vad är t^ ?
<itmannen> Ett nick kanske
<CasperN> är det?
<itmannen> Som det verkar så är det så
<CasperN> jag tror det är en sneaky ircbot eller något
<realubot> itmannen: Vi har tillräckligt hög fälfärd för att slippa slicka röv.
<realubot> Fälfärd?
<itmannen> Ok. Det vet jag inte ens vad det är
<realubot> Välfärd menar jag.
<realubot> itmannen: Haha.
<realubot> Vet du inte vad fälfärd är? Vad är du för människa? Och du har ett helt livs erfarenhet?
<realubot> Felfärd är i.a.f. det grekerna satsar på nu.
<itmannen> realubot  Du vet man har sina principer. Måste jag göra rätt för lönen är det kört.
<HeMan> itmannen: du får försöka komma in som kompetensförsäkring då
<itmannen> HeMan  Bra tips :D
<HeMan> itmannen: då behöver man bara vara en överdängare som sitter på plats utifall det skulle smälla
<itmannen> HeMan  Och man inte kan så går det bra att ljuga. Ingen fattar något ändå :)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<realubot> Typ som att ha som jobb att trycka på den röda stopp-knappen i ett kärnkraftsverk när om det smäller.
<realubot> Eller när det är på väg att smälla snarare. Det som killen i Tjenobyl missade.
<itmannen> Trötthetens Gudinna skriver Off Topic :D
<realubot> Han råkade trycka på självförstörelseknappen istället för stopp-knappen.
<[swe]jeppe> vilken mapp e det som e start i terminal
<realubot> Och katastrofen var ett faktum...
<realubot> [swe]jeppe: cd && pwd
<realubot> SÃ¥ ser du.
<realubot> /home/username
<itmannen> Men där hamnar man ju alltid när man startar terminalen
<realubot> itmannen: Ja?
<realubot> Var det inte det han frågade efter?
<realubot> Du kommer ju ditt med kommandot cd också.
<realubot> eller cd $HOME om du föredrar det.
<[swe]jeppe> knäck denna nu då http://pastebin.com/iFtWnXcc
<itmannen> Visst om man har navigerat till en annan mapp så går det bra ned cd
<[swe]jeppe> mitt error medelande
<realubot> Jag vet ju inte vilken katalog han står i så därför kommer han ju till startkatalogen med cd och sedan skriver han ut sökvägen med pwd.
<CasperN> t^ är du en bot?
<CasperN> :D
<itmannen> PÃ¥ tal om bot. http://www.vimeo.com/27343904
<t^> båtanna
<t^> :O
<itmannen> Japp
<CasperN> wow!, första gången jag ser t^ skriva!
<barzam> [swe]jeppe, har du provat oracles java v 7 eller openjdk?
<itmannen> Undrar hur ofta foldingsidan uppdateras ?
<[swe]jeppe> oracle kör jag på nu och har testat open jdk onget fungerar
<barzam> det står att du kör version 6
<[swe]jeppe> hur gör man en glxinfo?
<[swe]jeppe> asså?
<[swe]jeppe> http://pastebin.com/7A7ZMBQS
<barzam> kör du öppna eller proprietära drivare till ati-kortet?
 * itmannen is away: Ospecificerade uppgifter ska utföras utanför nätet
<[swe]jeppe> ubuntu stock
<barzam> ubuntu stock? vad betyder det?
<[swe]jeppe> den skiten som man fick när jag installera ubuntu :-)
<[swe]jeppe> e den drivisen skit då eller?
<[swe]jeppe> barzam
<barzam> jag vet inte riktigt, jag bara kommer med lite idéer: prova andra drivrutiner, kör senaste java osv
<[swe]jeppe> jag trodde jag hade senaste javan men men. hur hittar jag en open drivis till ati kortet då?
<einand> [swe]jeppe: ladda du ner rätt jar fil
<[swe]jeppe> yes
<[swe]jeppe> försöker hitta ett annat drivrutin till kortet
<digikwondo> hej , jag kör ubuntu 11.04 på min laptop med kxstudio.  aktiverade precis nvidia drivaren och efetr omstart funkar inte touchpad. vad gick fel? =)
<[swe]jeppe> starta om datan :-)
<[swe]jeppe> mitt wifi kort hinner inte med uppstarten ibland så startar jag om så funkar det
<digikwondo> gjort flera gånger, även prövat köra  nvidia-xconfig
<realubot> itmannen: Jag kommer inte ihåg nu men tror foldingsidan uppdateras typ 1 gång per h eller något.
<realubot> Jag har för mig att jag har läst det någonstans på deras sidor.
<realubot> Vi klättrar i statistiken sakta men säkert: 9177 of 205483
<realubot> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<realubot> http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=54741
<[swe]jeppe> hhah fixa det :-)
<[swe]jeppe> en ny drivrutin så funka det. men laggar som fan
<spacebug-> frågan är om det blir ubuntu eller xubuntu på torsdag för min del. Alla dessa val.. bah :P
<[swe]jeppe> vad e det för skillnad på dom?
<realubot> spacebug-: Varför Xubuntu?
<spacebug-> främst fönsterhanteraren
<realubot> Xubuntu använder skrivbordsmiljön Xfce medan Ubuntu använder Gnome 3 (Unity).
<puttek> Går det installera xubuntu-desktop i Ubuntu för att testa det? Det är väl känt för att vara snabbare? Jag gillar när det går snabbt.
<realubot> Jag gillar Lubuntu mer än Xubuntu.
<spacebug-> realubot: lite mer oldschool, konfiguerbart, ikoner på skrivbordet, screensaver, går att få svensk kliocka/datum men ändå engelska menyer osv
<realubot> Eller Mint LXDE.
<realubot> spacebug-: Testa Lubuntu annars.
<spacebug-> realubot: har gjort men njea xubuntu i så fall
<realubot> Eller Mint LXDE som sagt.
<spacebug-> funderar även på om jag ska hålla mig till LTS eller inte
<[swe]jeppe> xubuntu ser nice ut
<spacebug-> samtidigt så är ju unity/gnome3 ett nytt sätt att arbeta med datorn
<spacebug-> jaja, dags att dra till jobbet. tjo!
<Philip5> jahapp
<Philip5> x_link: håller du på att värma upp?
 * realubot sätter sig tillrätta på kanalens läktare med en bägare popcorn i famnen.
<realubot> Det ska bli intressant att se vad x_link ska bjuda på idag.
<realubot> Blir det salsa eller tango? Eller överraskar x_link med lite foxtrot?
 * realubot slänger in en näve popcorn i munnen och njuter av den där alldeles speciella känslan som brukar infinna sig precis inför nedsläpp.
<realubot> *innan
<x_link> Philip5: Hihi ja =)
<Philip5> x_link: är du beredd då?
<x_link> Philip5: Jadå =)
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Philip5> x_link: whooo
<x_link> Philip5: Hehe =)
<maxjezy> shit, har jag spenderat 10 minuter på flashback och missade det här
<x_link> God natt!
<Philip5> x_link: nite
<Philip5> maxjezy: ja hur kunde du
<maxjezy> bra fråga
<maxjezy> är det google som skapa android?
<SejmL> hej hej
<realubot> SejmL: Hej.
<SejmL> hur mås det?
<realubot> SejmL: Det är ok. Själv då?
<SejmL> jo det är ok
<SejmL> är lite fundersam över 11.10 dock
<SejmL> verkar vara väldigt slött :/
<realubot> Ok. 11.10 har ju inte kommit ut i skarp version än. Det är en beta-version.
<realubot> 11.04 är den senaste "färdiga" versionen av Ubuntu.
<SejmL> jo det vet jag
<SejmL> men känns som att det borde vara snabbare
<SejmL> 4 dagar kvar jue
<realubot> Det kan bero på ditt grafikkort.
<SejmL> jasså?
<SejmL> vadå?
<realubot> Om du har fel drivrutin så kanske Skrivbordet känns slött.
<SejmL> heheh
<SejmL> installerade nyss drivisar
<SejmL> så ska starta om
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Hur gjorde du det?
<SejmL> får se hur det funkar nu
<realubot> Mm, det är värt ett försök.
<SejmL> "afk"
<SejmL> hej igen
#ubuntu-se 2011-10-11
<Linda^> igen hej
<SejmL> hmm fortf lite segt
<SejmL> aja
<Linda^> vadå?
<SejmL> 11.10
<Linda^> jaha
<Linda^> SejmL: Vet du. Blame realubot
<Linda^> det brukar jag göra :)
<SejmL> ^^
<Linda^> Jag håller mig kvar vid 10.10
<Linda^> :)
<SejmL> hur kommer det sig?
<Linda^> för uppgraderingen funkade inte på min lappy
<SejmL> :/
<SejmL> vad händer när du försöker?
<Linda^> datorn fryses
<Linda^> kan inte röra musen eller något alls
<Linda^> det hände med 32bitars
<Linda^> när jag testade med 64bitas så funkar det bättre.. men så fort jag ska ansluta till nätet så blir allt svart och massa text spottas ut
<Linda^> jag tog kort på texten..
<Linda^> tänkte att jag kunde visa för nån nån dag om nån orkar :P
<SejmL> hmm
<SejmL> tyvärr är jag värdelös på linux:/
<Linda^> hehe
<Linda^> jag med
<Linda^> vi kan vara värdelösa tillsammans :P
<SejmL> körde på sudo apt-get dist-upgrade har jag för mig
<SejmL> det är alla tips jag hade .____.
<SejmL> ja tur det
<Linda^> jag har kört både genom att uppgradera från 10.10 till 11.04 direkt, och genom att helt enkelt formatera med minnepinne
<Linda^> samma fel hur jag än gör
<SejmL> o.O
<Linda^> O.o
<SejmL> hur kommer det sig att du använder ubuntu?
<Linda^> innan jag visste något alls om linux sa nån "testa ubuntu, det är en bra början"
<Linda^> So I did.
<SejmL> nöjd?
<Linda^> Jadå
<Linda^> kör CentOS på min virtuella på stationära också
<Linda^> så nu kör jag inte bara ubuntu
<SejmL> cent hmm
<SejmL> är det något att ha?
<Linda^> testa
<Linda^> inte mer än så
<Linda^> du kan ju testa det virtuellt så..
<SejmL> jo det vet jag
<SejmL> är lite för lat dock
<Linda^> :p
<SejmL> hoppat runt så mycket på sista tiden
<Linda^> Jag kör det mest för att det passar för labbarna vi har i skola
<Linda^> n
<SejmL> väldigt jobbigt med min musik
<SejmL> vad pluggar du då?
<Linda^> till system och nätverkstekniker
<SejmL> okok
<Linda^> koko
<SejmL> mack the knife?
<Linda^> wut
<Linda^> nä
<Linda^> :o
<SejmL> inte hört mack the knife?
<SejmL> unga nuförtiden... ts ts ts
<SejmL> :D
<Linda^> jo
<Linda^> längesen
<Linda^> unga! pfft. säkert äldre än dig
<Linda^> pojke lilla :<
<SejmL> sant
<Linda^> mhm!
<SejmL> men
<Linda^> Inga men
<Linda^> !
<SejmL> yes ma'am
<Linda^> :>
<SejmL> vad kör du på för irc klient då?
<Linda^> irssi
<SejmL> okok
<Linda^> :)
<SejmL> men
<SejmL> nu måste jag starta om igen
<SejmL> brb
<Linda^> jahaja
<SejmL> hejigen
<Linda^> tjatja
<Linda^> kåmpiz
<SejmL> waddapp homie?
<Linda^> jag fixar och donar
<Linda^> durå?
<SejmL> letar efter såtar att spela på harpan min
<SejmL> låtar*
<Linda^> harpan
<Linda^> :
<Linda^> o
<SejmL> instrumentet
<Linda^> jo jag förstod det
<SejmL> vet du om det finns något sätt att ändra på reglerna i ubuntu om längd på filnamn?
<Linda^> har bara aldrig träffat/chattat/whatever med nån som spelar harpa :P
<Linda^> SejmL: uhm,, va?
<SejmL> Harpa är underbart
<SejmL> nej försöker tanka en torrent men den slutar helatiden och den stönar över att filnamnet är för långt
<SejmL> och det går inte att ändra i transmission
<Linda^> SejmL: Jag har aldrig haft problem
<SejmL> aldrig haft problem?
<SejmL> ojoj
<arand> SejmL: Är verkligen filen mer än 255 tecken o_=
<SejmL> tydligen -___-
<arand> Får väl försöka göra början lite kortatre istället, typ ladda ner den i /tmp/pr/
<arand> Hela pathen, med foldrar, räknas ju som filnamn...
<SejmL> cool
<SejmL> tack <3
<SejmL> finns det något sätt att få ljudingången till en utgång?
<realubot> SejmL: Vad menar du med att få ljudutgången till en utgång?
<realubot> SejmL: Det finns ljudinställningar under Sound i Ubuntu.
<SejmL> verkar inte fungera :/
<SejmL> jag menar att min dator har 2 portar
<SejmL> en kopplar du inte högtalare/hörlurar i
<SejmL> och en kopplar du in en mic i
<realubot> Mm. Output-filken i programmet Sound?
<SejmL> hade velat kunna koppla in hörlurarna i den man ska koppla in micen i
<realubot> Aha. Det tror jag inte går att ändra.
<SejmL> nope
<SejmL> verkar inte vara mjukvaran
<SejmL> utan hårdvaran man måste ändra på
<realubot> Det är nog så hårdvaruberoende att du i.s.f. får bygga om datorn.
<SejmL> mhm
<SejmL> störigt
<SejmL> min bärbara glappar
<SejmL> aja
<realubot> SejmL: Är det porten eller hörlurarna som glappar då?
<realubot> Har du testat hörlurarna i en annan dator?
<SejmL> porten
<SejmL> jadå jag har testat
<SejmL> tack för att du försöker iaf <
<realubot> SejmL: http://askubuntu.com/questions/27804/using-microphone-input-port-as-headphone-output
<SejmL> <3
<khem_> halla dar
<kodein> rad allah
<khem_> ;)
<haffe> Hej där.
<phnom> morrn da
<khem_> vad gor ni vakna :pPPPp
<Kimmen> sitter på jobbet =P
<itmannen> Morgonstund har guld i mun sägs det. Så det bör glittra ganska bra med tanke på hur jag nu gapar stort.
<maxjezy> morrn!
<itmannen> Nu är det bara resten kvar så är jag på pallplats. http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<itmannen> Undrar hur Markk burit sig åt ? För den ledningen verkar ointaglig.
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Jag kör hårt bara.
<itmannen> Jasså det är du som är Markk :) Grattis
<Markslap> Tackar.
<Markslap> Jag kör min server huvudsakligen.
<Markslap> Sedan får även min jobblaptop köra lite på sidan av också.
<itmannen> Jag förmodar att du kör med GPU
<Barre> morrn morrn
<itmannen> Nu är det hög tid för ett besök ute i den bistra verkligheten.
 * itmannen is back (gone 10:55:20)
 * itmannen is away: Ospecificerade uppgifter ska utföras utanför nätet
<khem_> hrm
<khem_> urlsnarf med databas replikering
<amelia> morrn!
<kodein> godesgerde!
<joel135> totalt off-topic: säger man "vi har inte hörts vid" eller "vi har inte hört oss vid"?
<amelia> joel135: hörts vid
<joel135> tack
<larsemil> talats vid
 * itmannen is back (gone 00:39:11)
<HeMan> hörts av
<Fisk> Morn alla! :D
<Linda^> :o
<Fisk3n> :O
<Linda^> Fisk3n: samma gamla Fisk3n från qnet?
<Fisk3n> Ja :P
<Fisk3n> vem är du och hur vet du?
<Linda^> huhu
<Linda^> jag har haft dig på fejjan
<Fisk3n> Ehm..
<Fisk3n> rly? x)
<Linda^> zeto?
<Fisk3n> Säger mig inget så du kanske har fel person
<Linda^> en kanal
<Linda^> är det
<Fisk3n> asså
<Fisk3n> nej :P
<Linda^> nehe
<Linda^> han stavade också så >_<
<Fisk3n> Kanse fel person då :)
<Fisk3n> jaha :P
<Linda^> med en trea
<Linda^> hm.. undra vad han hette.. minns fan inte
<Linda^> vad heter du?
<Fisk3n> PÃ¥ riktigt? eller va? :S
<amelia> woho! installerar centos på min första virtuella maskin på min nya server. :D
<Linda^> Fisk3n: jaaaaa!
<Fisk3n> Najs :P
<Fisk3n> Linda^,  Johanna
<Linda^> Fisk3n: haha. En tjej!! Då är du inte han :P
<Fisk3n> :P
<Linda^> nevermind then :)
<Fisk3n> ^^
<Linda^> neh, ska väl ta och paya attention på lektionen nu
<Linda^> så man lär sig nån gång :<
<Fisk3n> haha liten unge? :P
<Linda^> neh
<Linda^> gammal tant
<Fisk3n> jag är 22 :P
<Linda^> bara flickebarnet i jämförelse :p
<HeMan> amelia: yey!
<larsemil> amelia: inget jobb idag?
<Fisk3n> Alla vi jobbar idag
<Fisk3n> eller Linda^  går i grundskolan så :)
<larsemil> jag jobbar osså
<larsemil> jätteskoj
<amelia> larsemil: jodÃa. multitasking.
<Linda^> Fisk3n: GÃ¥r jag i grundskola?
<Fisk3n> Linda^, ja det gör du väl? :)
<Linda^> Fisk3n: Eh..
<Linda^> Jag menade att DU är flickebarnet i jämförelse
<Fisk3n> Linda^,  ^^
<Fisk3n> Ja visst säg så :P
<haffe> Är Fisk3n en flicka?
<Linda^> gamla tanter får inte gå i grundskola
<Fisk3n> haffe, ja
<haffe> Ok.
<Linda^> pojkarna blir alltid så förvånade när tjejer dyker upp här
<Linda^> "VA?, EN tjej? PÃ¥ internet??"
<haffe> Det är en illusion.
<Fisk3n> Vet, dom tror oss aldrig heller
<Fisk3n> rätt roligt
<Linda^> Ganska länge trodde folk att jag var samma person som realubot. Hur sjukt är inte det liksom..?
<Fisk3n> haha? why?
<Barre> jag vet att alla flickor på internet är tjocka medelålders män, med begynnande flint och trasiga, skitiga underkläder
<Linda^> Fisk3n: Jag är tydligen lika otrevlig.
<Linda^> Nä.. jag vet inte :P Folk är lite konstiga bara :P
<Fisk3n> Mjo ^^
<E3-Fisk> så, nu heter jag det jag hetat från början
<Linda^> Omeh, då hette du ju inte Fisk3n på qnet
<Linda^> ljugarn
<E3-Fisk> har hetat Fisk3n ett tag på qnet
<E3-Fisk> men hetet E3-Fisk längre
<E3-Fisk> :p
<haffe> Skulle inte Linda^ gå på lektion?
<E3-Fisk> jo det tror jag
<E3-Fisk> men hon skolkar xD
<Linda^> haffe: Jag är på lektion :)
<larsemil> http://new.karriarcentrum.se/utbildning/gymnasial-niva/byggprogrammet/ hur många nyhetsknappar har ni ute i högra sidebaren på den här?
<larsemil> Barre: och jag trodde alla nördar tråkiga, men så visar de sig vara en musketör!
<Coffe> någon här som kör samba med kerberos ?
<Markslap> larsemil: Var?
<amelia> Barre: du är nog shysst. :(
<larsemil> Markslap: va var?
<Barre> larsemil: heheh....
<Barre> amelia: jag är snäll och trevlig... full av fördommar, men snäll ;)
<Markslap> larsemil: Ja, var på sidan.
<Markslap> Det står "Nyheter" och sedan tre länkar under den kategorin.
<Coffe> hur kan jag se alla SRV records min DNS server har ?
<kodein> antingen genom att titta i konfigurationen eller genom att slå på AXFR, antar jag.
<amelia> Barre: men du har ju träffat mig... jag har ingen flint eller trasiga kalsonger.. :(
<Coffe> kodein,  det är jag har den i config, men verkar inte fungera
<Coffe> kodein,  vad är AXFR ?
<kodein> dns zone transfer
<kodein> något du eg. bara bör ha mellan master- och slavednsservrar, t.ex. att ha det publikt är rätt dumt (det var t.ex. så snubben som stal hl2-källkoden från valve kom in, genom att hitta en bortglömd burk som fanns i dns)
<Coffe> ok
<larsemil> Markslap: i högerspalten
<larsemil> Markslap: bra
<larsemil> Markslap: fick feedback på att det stod nyheter nyheter med två likadana bilder.
<Barre> amelia: undantaget som bekräftar regeln.....
<larsemil> Barre: har tittat in lite på din wiki och önskat att jag kunde engagera mig mer.
<Barre> larsemil: som i skrivaccess?
<Barre> larsemil: jag har inte haft tid att engagera mig alls jag...
<larsemil> Barre: nej, som i tid över till projekt utanför jobbet
<Barre> larsemil: samma här... du har ialla fall full access till wiki nu :P
<Barre> boulder dash för android, bra eller anus? kan vara så att jag bara är nostalgisk när jag fingrar på köp-knappen
<larsemil> har inte ens hört talas om
<Barre> larsemil: aldrig lirat boulder dash? :O
<larsemil> nope
<larsemil> nu känner jag mig så där ung igen
<Coffe> jag börjar inse. att jag inte gillar samba heller
<larsemil> samba + ldap <3
<Barre> cifs må vara ett av de sämsta protokoll som någonsin sett solens ljus (strax efter NetBEUI och apple talk)
<delhage> nätböj
<niklaswe> Någon som vet hur man gör för att komma in för att konfiguera hp-disk array via ilo.. behöver trycka F8 nämligen :P
<Barre> de e la bara att trycka f8
<itmannen> Efter några hårda timmar på samhället är jag ånyo i hemmets trygga vrå. Hann iaf vara in på dataaffären och skälla ut dom(igen)
<itmannen> Nåja. Skälla kan är att ta i lite. Markerade mitt missnöje iaf
<Barre> niklaswe: vad är problemet?   tryck f8 efter det att iLo-konfigurationen visats (som olyckligtvis också har f8 som tangent)
<niklaswe> Barre: jag sitter på mitt mac-tbord.. samt så är det inte vanliga F8 utan någon specialkombo
<itmannen> Nu har jag startat något vettig isf att ränna på samhället. Håller på att dra igång ett par test i Oracle VM
<Barre> niklaswe: hehe :) mac-keyboard är jobbiga
<Barre> är det inte fn+8 ?
<niklaswe> Barre: japp just nu är den jävligt omständig..
<amelia> humdidum
<Barre> hej amelia, fått dina diskar än?
<amelia> Barre: jajemen! servern också
<amelia> Barre: sitter och installerar lite gäster på den nu i bakgrunden.
<itmannen> Tänk att det ska ta sådan tid att få hem minnen till min laptop när jag är lojal och beställer på orten.
<Barre> amelia: nice =)
<HeMan> amelia: alias humdidum="*gäsp*" ?
<amelia> Barre: diskarna åkte jag och hämtade på webhallen i helgen.
<amelia> HeMan: njä, det är två OLIKA sätt att utrycka min tristess..
<Barre> amelia: >2TB SATA?
<amelia> Barre: 2x1TB SATA
<HeMan> amelia: ah, det är ett sätt att minska tristessen genom att variera den?
<amelia> HeMan: lite så.
<Barre> HeMan: du har inte ångrat dig inför imorgon då? Du har chans att se mig i slips...... O.o
<amelia> Barre: var händer imorgon?
<Barre> amelia: Hitachi Information Forum
<HeMan> Barre: hmm, Barre i slips eller få köra lastbil på testbana?
<Barre> HeMan: enkelt val....
<Barre> ses imorgon HeMan ;)
<amelia> Barre: aha, det får jag nog inte gå på.. :P
<HeMan> Barre: kool, ska du också köra lastbil?
<HeMan> Barre: :)
<Barre> :P
<Barre> amelia: kollade just, det är inga från er registrerade ;) men otroligt nog några från HP
<amelia> hehe
<Barre> delhage: du har inte lust att dyka upp då? få en dängare i det senaste inom storage? =)
<delhage> Barre: va?
<Barre> delhage: imorgon, Hitachi Information Forum... en heldag med nyttig information =)
 * Barre undrar hur mycket off-topic han är nu :S
<delhage> Barre: nope, kurs
<Barre> delhage: hålla eller delta?
<delhage> Barre: håller
<Barre> spännande
<Barre> RH?
<delhage> Barre: jag kommer till gratisölen efteråt
<delhage> jepp, rapid track
<Barre> delhage: mer än välkommen ;)
<HeMan> amelia: du kan ta min plats, jag anmälde mig innan jag kollade kalendern
<delhage> :)
<delhage> skämtar bara
<Barre> inte jag :P
<amelia> HeMan: jag ska nog vara här och klappa på sånt som det står IBM på. :)
<HeMan> amelia: du får ta med gnuggisar och skriva IBM på Barres prylar då!
<amelia> haha
<Barre> amelia: det är inga grejjer det står IBM på :P
<amelia> usch, jag är trött, förkyld och har ont i armarna efter att ha burit hem servern från posten alldeles själv igår.
<kodein> datavirus? :/
<kodein> men du hade ingen bärhjälp, alltså?
<amelia> försöker verkligen intala mig själv att jag är peppad för att gå till gymmet ikväll.
<amelia> kodein: nej, ingen bärhjälp. :(
<amelia> 25kg server alldeles ensam..
<kodein> är du förkyld så kan det ju vara dumt att träna, kan jag ju tycka lite spontant sådär
<amelia> det är väl bara om man har ont i halsen det är dumt?
<kodein> jag har en säckkärra jag brukar använda för sånt där bärande
<amelia> jag har ingen sån och räknade snabbt ut att om jag skulle köpa en skulle jag vara tvungen att bära hem den först vilket är längre och då struntade jag i det.
<kodein> går ju bygga ihop den utanför affärn och rulla hem den ;)
<amelia> orka
<Kirill^> god dag ;D
<kodein> godesgerde!
<MrMind> går första året på gymnasiet och alla har fått varsinn mbp som vi ska ha i 3år och man kan sen köpa ut den om man vill... börjar tröttna på os x och funderar på att installera någon linux dist, tror ni det är lugnt eller kommer man få skit om dom märker det?
<Kirill^> MrMind: Beror HELT på vilka som sköter det... :)
<Kirill^> Är det lugnt, så är det bara köra. Däremot om det är styrt via policys osv med support osv så kan det bli ett djävla liv och du blir av med burken. :p
<kodein> övervägt dual boot eller virtualisering?
<andol> MrMind: Istället för att gissa, varför inte bara fråga ansvariga?
<MrMind> kodein: jepp, kör faktiskt redan debian virtuellt, men skulle vart trevligare att köra det på ritkigt så att säga
<MrMind> vi har två it tekniker på skolan men tror det är någon företag som står bakom allt, jo kanske är lika bra att fråga faktiskt
<kodein> kör man det virtuella i fullskärm så är det ju nästan som att man kan låtsas att värdoperativsystemet inte finns ;)
<MrMind> sant ;) men det sänker batteritiden rätt kraftigt
<MrMind> fast det kommer antagligen blir rätt mycket sämre batteri tid om man installerar det vanligt också
<amelia> MrMind: mitt tips är att fråga. det brukar aldrig vara omöjligt, däremot kanske du behöver dual-boot:a om vissa program ni kommer använda behöver köras i os x.
<amelia> jag körde linux på min skoldator och det var inga problem, men sen frågade jag om det gick bra först. det gjorde det om jag avsa mig supporten.
<Kirill^> amelia: Läget lugnt?
<MrMind> okej, är nog lika bra att fråga då
<MrMind> =)
<amelia> Kirill^: jodå. det är det. själv?
<Kirill^> Jo fasen ;D Sitter ju och RHEL:ar nu för fullt ;) Så jag är nöjd. :)
<amelia> Kirill^: bytte du jobb?
<Kirill^> Ohjaa :)
<amelia> Kirill^: grattis då! :)
<Kirill^> Tackar tackar :) Ska ner till STHLM och ta RHCSA nu i november är det tänkt. ;)
<amelia> Kirill^: ah, hos delhage?
<Kirill^> Vettefasen vart det blir faktiskt =/ Lite spännande :)
<Kirill^> Dock har jag stött på lite problem med RHEL som jag måste lösa =/
<amelia> Kirill^: jaså? vadå för något?
<Kirill^> Går inte in någon FTP klient samt att jag måste in med en nyare kernel för att få igång det trådlösa ;D
<Kirill^> FÃ¥r*
<Waijdan> Chip!
<amelia> Kirill^: ah, du kör rhel desktop?
<amelia> Kirill^: vilken version? 6?
<Kirill^> Yepp =) 6.1 WS =)
<MrMind> hur stor skillnad på batteri tiden tror ni det blir om man installerar linux? har ca 7h nu med os x
<amelia> Kirill^: den kör jag med, fast mega-brandad till företaget dock.
<Kirill^> Hehe okej ;D
<Waijdan> Har knådat hem en gammal laptop (1.7ghz, 2gb ram), ska bara ha den att surfa på samt irc/gtalk/msn.. Är det nemas problemas att dunka in ubuntu och köra då? Inte använt linux på måååååånga år
<Kirill^> MrMind: Räkna med 4-5 timmar då Linux har lite "problem" med batteritiden ;D
<amelia> Kirill^: eget repo med massa egna grejjer.
<Kirill^> Där ser man =)
<amelia> Waijdan: det borde inte vara några problem.
<Waijdan> svettigt
<Kirill^> amelia: Men hittar ingen info om hur jag får in nyare kernel än 2.6.32-13§ som jag kör nu =/
<MrMind> Kirill^: hehe, jo lär väll bli något sånt
<amelia> Kirill^: yum update kernel
<Kirill^> "No Packages marked for Update" O_o
<amelia> Kirill^: fast jag tror 2.6.32-131.17.1 är senaste, den kör jag.
<Kirill^> amelia: MÃ¥ste helst upp i 2.6.34
<amelia> Kirill^: tänk dock på att 2.6.32-xxxxx inte är en 2.6.32 kärna utan den är patchad. därav massa siffror efter. rhel byter aldrig versionsnr på kernel förutom i major-releases
<amelia> Kirill^: då får du vänta på 7:an.
<amelia> :P
<Kirill^> amelia: Fasen också :p
<amelia> Kirill^: nej, men skämt å sido. den funktionalitet du söker kan mycket väl finnas även om kärnan heter 2.6.32
<Kirill^> Absolut genom backports, men får väl dra in drivaren för kortet istället :)
<amelia> Kirill^: vad har du för dator och vad har du för wireless?
<Kirill^> Lenovo Thinkpad T520 samt Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 ;D
<Kirill^> amelia: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Intel_Centrino_Ultimate-N_6300
<Kirill^> amelia: Vet att drivaren finns här: http://intellinuxwireless.org/
<amelia> Kirill^: nej alltså, rhel patchar upp kärnan utan att byta versionsnr så en 2.6.32-131 kan motsvara en 2.6.34... nu vet jag inte hur det ligger till rent praktiskt med patchnummerna.
<Kirill^> Men tänkte göra det enkelt genom ny kernel :D
<amelia> Kirill^: jag har inte lika coolt kort som du, men det funkar iaf. :)
<amelia> Kirill^: jag har ett Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6200
<Coffe> va de ska vara svårt att bestämma sig för vad man ska köpa för dator
<amelia> Coffe: det är ju skitlätt. kör en thinkpad
<amelia> köp*
<bamsefar> :)
<Coffe> amelia,  öhh nej .. inte funka va..ska ju ha en spel dator
<bamsefar> Lol
<bamsefar> Då är det väl ännu lättare.
<amelia> Coffe: omg plix lol
<bamsefar> Köp ett moderkort, en ssd och så mycket minne/cpu/grafikkort du har råd med.
<amelia> hehe lite så.
<Coffe> bamsefar, har 2 ssd , tänkte mig en 1155 Z i5
<bamsefar> Jag har ingen aning om vad det är. ;)
<amelia> bamsefar: i5 är nog en processor tror jag.
<bamsefar> Jo
<amelia> en intel då... för att göra det förvirrat.
<amelia> annars kör man i5/OS på Power5-processorer.
<amelia> vore mer logiskt att köra i5/OS på i5-processorer, men det går ju inte.
<amelia> allt ska ju vara så i nuförtiden.
<delhage> Kirill^: när ska du certa?
<amelia> jag borde också ta tag i det där för 6:an..
<bamsefar> Mycket redhat-prat för att vara ubuntu-kanal. :P
<amelia> bamsefar: sssh
<delhage> är det här en ubuntukanal?
<amelia> delhage: :P
<cHarNe2> det var det en gång i tiden tror jag :)
<amelia> det har väl aldrig pratats så mycket ubuntu här som det gör nu?
<amelia> eller ja, inte just nu då kanske...
<amelia> men ni fattar vad jag menar.
<HeMan> synd att det inte var en AIX-kanal för jag skulle verkligen vilja veta varför servern envisas med att försöka göra kerberos-uppslagningar när jag accessar NFSv4-shares
<amelia> HeMan: den gillar det.
<delhage> nu har iaf Fedora fått ett löjligare namn än någon Ubuntu nånsin haft
<amelia> delhage: orly?
 * delhage noterar att han var lite on-topic nu
<delhage> amelia: F17, "Beefy Miracle"
<amelia> hahaha
<amelia> 17? har de släppt 16?
<delhage> http://beefymiracle.org/
<delhage> amelia: nej, den släpps i november
<Kirill^> delhage: Kommer nog certa mig i slutet av november eftersom jag ska fräscha upp lite med en RH124 innan :)
<delhage> ah
<delhage> vi ses nog då
<Kirill^> Ska du ta då den 28 november till 2 dec?
<delhage> Kirill^: jag är läraren
<Kirill^> Fyfasen ;D
<Kirill^> Nice nice :D
<amelia> delhage: bra, då har jag inte missat något.
<bamsefar> :)
<HeMan> amelia: så det är egentligen av kärlek den gör kerberos-uppslagen?
<delhage> Kirill^: du menar 134 va? inte 124?
<bamsefar> Beefy miracle :D
<amelia> delhage: är där fullt på den?
<amelia> delhage: eller är det bara RHCSA?
<delhage> amelia: på vilken?
<delhage> jag tror inte det är fullt på nån kurs
<delhage> än
<Kirill^> delhage: RH124 först sen RH135 :)
<amelia> delhage: 28 nov till 2 dec?
<delhage> 124 är sysadmin I, 134 är sysadmin II
<Kirill^> 135 är sysadmin II + RHCSA exam ;D
<delhage> Kirill^: 124 är total grundkurs med GUI för windowsadmins
<delhage> troligen inget för dig
<Kirill^> Säker?
<Kirill^> Tog den där assesment och den tyckte det dessvärre =/
<delhage> nä säker kan jag ju inte vara
<delhage> ok
<delhage> hur länge har du meckat linux?
<Kirill^> 2-3 år nu
<delhage> då känns 124 helt fel
<Kirill^> Hehe okej =)
<delhage> rh200 snarare
<Kirill^> Okej, ska kolla
<delhage> men men, du känner dig själv bäst
<delhage> amelia: inte vad jag vet (full alltså)
<Kirill^> Jo precis =) Vi får se
<amelia> delhage: ah, nästa RHCE går 16-20 januari
<delhage> jepp
<Kirill^> Iofs så var det ju bara rekommendationer ;) Så :)
<amelia> delhage: du som blir lärare på den?
<delhage> amelia: troligen
<amelia> delhage: då ska jag prata med min chef om det.
<Kirill^> Hehe ;)
<HeMan> jag borde också certa mig igen
<Kirill^> Hur länge håller certen delhage?
<delhage> för evigt
<delhage> men dom är "aktuella" 3 år
<delhage> http://www.redhat.com/certification/faq/#fifteen
<Kirill^> Ahaa :)
<Kirill^> Såg att RH124 går igenom sånt som jag inte kan ett smack om. Så lika bra att vara på den säkra sidan. ;)
<delhage> vad då tex?
<Kirill^> Egentligen var det bara LVM såg jag nu :p
<Kirill^> Ska ta och göra om det där pre-assessment testet bara för att ;D
<delhage> LVM gås ju igenom i dom andra kurserna också
<Kirill^> Kanon :)
<Kirill^> Såg dock förra gången jag gjorde testet att det är två återkommande frågor som är exakt lika sånär som på ett ? :p
<Kurdistan> hi girls/guys, daddy at home. :)
<frusen> tjena Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> tjena frusen. allt väl?
<E3-Fisk> ohh kurdi.. rarw
<frusen> jo man tackar, själv?
<realubot> God eftermiddag tjejer.
<E3-Fisk> hej
<HeMan> amelia: jag försöker förklara för AIX-folket din tes om att servern är kär i kerberos-servern men det går inte hem
<bamsefar> Haha
<E3-Fisk> mmmm
<Kurdistan> frusen: bara bra. ska bara hjälpa en på forumet.
<Kirill^> Hmmm... Varför får jag inte igång mitt trådlösa under RHEL när jag ändå har drivaren på plats. =/
<Kurdistan> Kirill^: hur gick det med hybrid korten du kör?
<Kirill^> Kurdistan: Fick beställa ny Lenovo där jag kan stänga av korten ;)
<Kirill^> Så det är frid och fröjd. =)
<Kurdistan> Kirill^: nice nice.
<Kurdistan> Kirill^: egentligen är hybrid grejer sh-t
<realubot> Kurdistan: Hallå där.
<Kirill^> Kurdistan: Ohjaa, men men :)
<realubot> Det var inte igår men kanske i förrgår.
<Kurdistan> realubot: :) tjena gubben.
<Kurdistan> Kirill^: varför lägga pengar på något som bara windows 7 stödjer fullt ut?
<Kurdistan> vill du ha intel, ati eller nvidia köp den som passar dina behov.
<Kurdistan> den dagen vendors fixar något vettigt för oss linux användare är det bara bojkotta sh-ten
<Kurdistan> syftet med att en ska användas vid lågprestanda för spara batteri och en vid högprestanda är i teorin bra
<Kirill^> Kurdistan: Visst är det så :)
<Kurdistan> dock i praktiken just nu så är det ingen vidare
<Kirill^> Därför vart jag så paff då jag ringde Lenovo och de drog fram en T520 och gick in i BIOSen och letade reda på allt åt mig eftersom jag inte hade någon på plats, men hade på lager inom företaget. :D
<Kirill^> Där snackar vi om service
<Kurdistan> Kirill^: bra att det löste sig.
<Kurdistan> lenovo brukar vara snälla med sådant
<Kurdistan> dvs kunna stänga av från bios
<E3-Fisk> http://grano.la/          :) help save the world! with linux
<Kurdistan> vga switcheroo är också bra grejer. dock är den långt ifrån perfekt.
<Kirill^> Mjoo, lika med Bumblebee :)
<Kirill^> Men men, nu måste jag bara få igång mitt trådlösa som ska funka out-the-box ^^
<Kirill^> Men gör det inte =/
<Kurdistan> Kirill^: det är en bra projekt.
<Kurdistan> egentligen är det inte deras ansvar
<Kurdistan> utan lata vendors
<Kurdistan> Kirill^: lspci | grep Network
<Kurdistan> lshw -C network
<Kirill^> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 (rev 34)
<Kirill^> Visst finns den ^^
<Kurdistan> Kirill^: lshw -C network
<Kurdistan> Kirill^: rfkill list all
<Kirill^> lshw går inte på RHEL ;)
<Kurdistan> Kirill^: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1752571
<Kurdistan> Kirill^: rhel
<Kurdistan> använder su
<Kurdistan> och inte sudo
<Kirill^> Det vet jag ;)
<Kirill^> Det där var intressant :)
<Kurdistan> Kirill^: är det jobbet som kräver RHEL?
<Kurdistan> oj där var det många som logga ut samtidigt
<E3-Fisk> lol what?
<kodein> netsplit.
<E3-Fisk> kanske en "Bot-Walker"
<Kurdistan> idag Holland vs Sverige.
<Kurdistan> slakt nr 2
<Kurdistan> haha dem loggar också in samtidigt
<Kurdistan> E3-Fisk: boot-walker låter :) trovärdigt
<Kurdistan> *bot
<E3-Fisk> :P
<E3-Fisk> my bad mister ;)
<E3-Fisk> rarw
<MrMind> har chrome installerat på svenska och vill att förstadhandspråket på hemsidor ska vara engelska... någon som vet ifall det går att fixa? vet att det funkar i ff
<E3-Fisk> verktyg > preferecsis >  under the bonnet
<E3-Fisk> :)
<Kurdistan> MrMind: chrome://settings/languages
<MrMind> Kurdistan: men är inte det bara språket stavningskontrollen ska vara på?
<E3-Fisk> där jag skrev :P
<CasperN> dn
<CasperN> bah, fel fönster
<E3-Fisk> ok : >
<MrMind> fixa det, tack =)
<Kurdistan> MrMind: okej då förstår jag. läs då E3-Fisk svar.
<Kurdistan> ha det bra tux-vänner. nu blir det tillbaks till verkligheten.
<realubot> "Faktum är att även om Windows 8 officiellt kräver  1 GB internminne så har tester visat att operativsystemet fungerar skapligt med bara 128 MB och kan starta med så lite som 64 MB. Med så lite internminne är inte Windows 8 användarvänligt, men det är inte heller meningen."
<larsemil> grymt jue
<cahoot> underligt at man deklarare att win 8 inte är avsett vara användarvänligt - os för masochister?
<CasperN> os för masochister? det måste ju vara linux
<kodein> lfs, kanske
<itmannen> Undrar varför jag bara kan nyttja 128 MB som grafikminne i Oracle VM när jag har 1GB. Mysko
<MrMind> itmannen: är så för mig med i Oracle VM och VMware Fusion
<itmannen> MrMind  Ok. men nog verkar det lite konstigt
<MrMind> itmannen: jo faktiskt, aldrig förstått varför riktigt
<itmannen> Aha. Nu har jag läst på och kanske fattar. Man måste ställa in det i BIOS
<MrMind> hmm, så kanske det kan va ja
<MrMind> =)
<itmannen> Ska testa nästa gång jag startar om datorn
<itmannen> Men det bär emot att stänga av den :)
<MrMind> du kan ju sätta in ramet samtidigt ifall du inte gjort det ;)
<itmannen> :D. Ertappad
<MrMind> haha :D
<itmannen> Det är ungefär som detta med att hustrun bett mig hänga upp en tavla nu i 3 veckor. Jag har lyckats förhala det ännu :D Gissa vem som är less
<MrMind> stackare, men samtidigt förstår jag dig... alltid ska man dra ut på allt så länge det bara går
<itmannen> MrMind  Varför göra idag det man kan spara till något annat år ?
<MrMind> hehe, du har sant i det du säger ;)
<itmannen> Men att inte stänga av datorn är nog en gränspuck
<itmannen> Men ikväll så ska jag ta mig i kragen och göra det. bara min nuvarande vikning i folding blir 100 %
<itmannen> Stänga av datorn alltså. Inte hänga upp en tavla :D
<MrMind> jo, jag anade att det va datorn du menade :D
<itmannen> Completed  49500000 out of 50000000 steps (99%)
<MrMind> ojoj, kom igen nu!
<itmannen> Jag är nog mer än lovligt virrig ibland. Fick för mig att det var LoComöte ikväll. Men det är imorgon. Så jag kan nog stänga ned den kanalen
<MrMind> min hjärna kör också på frekvens ikväll kan jag lova... men nu ska jag kolla lite breaking bad, ha det bra alla foss vänner!
<MrMind> låg*
<itmannen> Ha de
 * itmannen is away: Stänga av datorn och ställa in maskinvaruvirtualisering i BIOS
<nighter> Fotboll!
<spacebug-> yes!
<realubot> Jag tror Sverige åket på stordäng...
<realubot> *Ã¥ker
<realubot> Holland spöar skiten ur oss.
<realubot> Har Hplland något att spela för eller är dom redan klara?
<realubot> *Holland
<coobra> tråkigaste som finns
<spacebug-> unga svettiga killar i shorts, kommer va bra hur det än går ;)
<coobra> :D
<fgh> hej, varför kraschar spotify?
<fgh> hej?
<coobra> hu ?
<Philip5> coobra: ja varför gör den det... svara.... ;)
<coobra> DIN MAMMA
<coobra> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wusicKpg-eg&feature=youtu.be
<coobra> lyssna på den  :D
<coobra> fin som fään
<fgh> hej, varför kraschar spotify?
<coobra> fgh: kolla loggar +  kan vi få mer information så vi kan byga en terori?
<[swe]jeppe> tjabba
<[swe]jeppe> tycker datan arbetar ovanligt mycket i ubuntu?! fäktarna går igång och den blir varmare. blir inte så i win7
<[swe]jeppe> hur tar man bort allt som har med java att göra på datan? skifta mellan open jdk och suns java igår flera gånger och nu verkar minecraft skumt
<cahoot> den principiella metoden är aptitude purge <paketet ifråga>
<[swe]jeppe> lust att förklara till som om jag va 3år?
<Silasle> Han menar att du ska skriva in "sudo aptitude purge" + ditt programm i terminalen, Vet dock inte om det fungerar
<[swe]jeppe> så +java då bara eller?
<fgh> inge +
<[swe]jeppe> gick inte att skriva sudo aptitude purge java
<Silasle> du måste skriva "sudo apt-get install aptitude" först
<[swe]jeppe> nu ja :-)
<[swe]jeppe> problemet är att den inte tog bort nått :-) har både sun java och open java i kontrollpanelen fortfarande
<cahoot> du måste använda namnen på paketen du installerade för java
<Silasle> kolla vad paketet heter, står i software center
<cahoot> openjdk och sun..jre (eller nåt)
<[swe]jeppe> skrev sudo aptitude search java och fick massa paket och purga sun paketet men det stod att den tog bort noll
<[swe]jeppe> eller kan man testa att purga sun-java6-source?
<[swe]jeppe> nio filer som heter nått med sun-java6-
<cahoot> aptitude search sun | grep ^ii listar såvitt jag vet de paket du installerat som börjar med sun
<cahoot> ...eller snarare innehåller strängen sun i filnamnet
<amelia> godkväll!
<fgh> hej, varför kraschar spotify?
<phibxr> fgh, för att det tydligen släpps här i danmark imorgon. :)
<phibxr> fgh, kör du det genom wine eller native?
<fgh> wine
<fgh> har alltid fungera utan problem
<[swe]jeppe> hmm fick precis en del updateringar på spotify
<[swe]jeppe> dom updatera facebok idag också och det har ju med spotify att göra säkert
<amelia> någon får gärna byta med mig, jag tar en krashande spotify mot att någon tar min förkylning.
<fgh> inge wareztrading här amelia
<[swe]jeppe> :-)
<amelia> det är inget warez, förkylning är freeware... sprider sig som fan varesig man vill ha det eller inte.
<phibxr> en virusdiskussion i #ubuntu-se. \o/
<Silasle> fgh: Tömma ~/.wine och installera om spotify är alltid något man kan testa :)
<fgh> hjälpte inte silasle
<Silasle> Nån annan som kör spotify här inne? funkar det för er?
 * Silasle använder inte spotify sedan det spelar mer reklam än musik ;)
<phibxr> jag kör grooveshark eftersom bara spotify premium fungerar här i danmark. med tydligen är de redo för release här imorgon enligt berlingske idag. :P
<MrMind> Silasle: tyckte jag också, innan jag köpte unlimited, 3 månader för 149:- på pressbyrån, faktiskt värt det :D
<phibxr> http://www.b.dk/tech/i-morgen-aabner-spotify , inte bekräftat av spotify än dock.
<Silasle> Kör också grooveshark, de har ändå nästan lika mycket, ibland mer
<Silasle> Dock lite sämre kvalite
<Silasle> Kan ju använda det på mobilen också utan att behöva betala ;)
<phibxr> min drar tillräckligt med batteri som det är, så jag står nog över. ;)
<Silasle> Flygläge löser alla problem :D
<MrMind> Silasle: hur lyckades du med det, alltså inte behöva betala för grooveshark på mobilen? :
<Silasle> Kör med det på mina längsta skoldagar om jag vill se på film på hemvägen :)
<Silasle> MrMind: Finns en crackad version
<MrMind> Silasle: för android?
<Silasle> jupp
<Silasle> Kan lägga upp den...
<Silasle> Lite svårt att hitta på internet
<Silasle> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4997718/Grooveshark-2.0.8.apk
<MrMind> tack, skit schysst! =)
<Silasle> Dock lite småbuggigt, med några force close ibland, men för det mesta funkar det ok
<MrMind> okej, låter bra men funkar, btw funkar offiline mode?
<MrMind> woops, lite fail mening
<MrMind> hehe
<Silasle> yes, offline funkar
<Silasle> Dock lite småbuggigt, med några force close ibland, men för det mesta funkar det ok
<MrMind> okej, låter bra men funkar, btw funkar offiline mode?
<MrMind> woops, lite fail mening
<MrMind> hehe
<Silasle> yes, offline funkar
<[swe]jeppe> meeeen nu paja jag minecraft igen
<[swe]jeppe> meeeen nu paja jag minecraft igen
<MrMind> Silasle: perfekt, tack återigen =)
<MrMind> Silasle: perfekt, tack återigen =)
<[swe]jeppe> Exception in thread "Minecraft main thread" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /home/jesper/.minecraft/bin/natives/liblwjgl.so: libjawt.so: kan inte öppna delad objektfil: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<[swe]jeppe> 	at java.lang.ClassLoader$NativeLibrary.load(Native Method)
<[swe]jeppe> 	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary0(ClassLoader.java:1928)
<[swe]jeppe> 	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1825)
<[swe]jeppe> 	at java.lang.Runtime.load0(Runtime.java:792)
<[swe]jeppe> 	at java.lang.System.load(System.java:1059)
<[swe]jeppe> 	at org.lwjgl.Sys$1.run(Sys.java:69)
<[swe]jeppe> 	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
<[swe]jeppe> 	at org.lwjgl.Sys.doLoadLibrary(Sys.java:65)
<[swe]jeppe> 	at org.lwjgl.Sys.loadLibrary(Sys.java:81)
<[swe]jeppe> 	at org.lwjgl.Sys.<clinit>(Sys.java:98)
<[swe]jeppe> 	at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.<clinit>(Display.java:132)
<[swe]jeppe> 	at net.minecraft.client.Minecraft.a(SourceFile:183)
<[swe]jeppe> 	at net.minecraft.client.Minecraft.run(SourceFile:629)
<[swe]jeppe> 	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:722)
<HeMan> [swe]jeppe: pastebin!
<[swe]jeppe> justd sorry
<[swe]jeppe> http://pastebin.com/1um5nfv1
<itmannen> Äsch. Mitt BIOS stödjer inte maskinvaruvirtualisering
<MrMind> så du startade om datorn tillslut
<itmannen> MrMind  Ja efter mycket vånda :)
<MrMind> men nu är det ju gjort iallafall och så kan du tänka att det förhoppningsvis dröjer ett väldigt lång tid till nästa omstart ;)
<MrMind> en*
<itmannen> Liver seer nu lite ljusare ut. Jag har passerat realubot. http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<jesper85m_> hej igen
<itmannen> MrMind  Helt rätt. det blir väl om systemet av någon orsak fodrar det
<jesper85m_> sitter i mint nu med en liten netbook
<itmannen> jesper85m_  Tvärtom menar du nog :)
<itmannen> Passade på att se en film ikväll. Hackers från 1995. Inte är jag speciellt imponerad.
<Silasle> itmannen: sitter i en liten netbook med en mintchoklad, eller vad menar du med tvärtom?
<Silasle> Ahhaaa, nu kom det fram :p
<itmannen> Silasle  Ojdå. Adresserade jag till fel person ?
<Silasle> Nä, men jag fattade bara inte riktigt vad som var tvärtom med jesper85m_'s mening. Men nu har hjärnan kopplat ;)
<jesper85m_> satt också och försökte förstå va du mena itmannen
<itmannen> Silasle  Men ditt alternativ med minchoklad har jag svårt att sätta in i sammanhanget
<Silasle> itmannen: Nja, bytte bara plats på den "lilla netbooken" och "mint", och la till chocklad för att det skulle bli lite roligare :D
<Silasle> Chokladen hade väl inte så mycket med sammanhanget att göra...
<jesper85m_> hur byter jag namn såg att jag heter fel
<Silasle> skriv "/nick dittnyanamn
<itmannen> Choklad är väl inte speciellt roligt. Men därimot så är det ytters fettbildande
<itmannen> :)
<[swe]jeppe> .
<Silasle> itmannen: skulle jag ha tagit mint-tandkräm? :p
<realubot> Sverige gick till EM. Tråkigt.
<realubot> Jag som hade hoppats på att få slippa se Sverige tråkfotboll i EM.
<itmannen> realubot  EM. ?
<Silasle> Är inte holland rätt bra på fotboll egentligen?
<itmannen> realubot  Nu är du rejält off topick. Och då blir amelia väldigt arg på dig
 * Silasle har ingen koll på sportt
<MrMind> går varken boota ubuntu 11.04 eller fedora 15 på min mpb, känns som apple gjort allt för att man inte ska köra linux
 * delhage bans realubot 
<delhage> det är en glädjens dag
<HeMan> fotboll är tråkigt
<realubot> Silasle: Holland är bra jo.
<einand> realubot: ger sverige åtskilla tillfällen att göra bort sig igen. håller med att fått skiten avklarad
<[swe]jeppe> MrMind finns en guide på hur du får in linux Mint iaf
<einand> jeppe hur gick det med minecraft?
<[swe]jeppe> fick igång det igår men paja det nyss igen :-)
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe  Jag förstår inte varför du envisas med snikOS
<realubot> Sverige spelar tråkig fotboll. Det är därför det är synd att vi går vidare så vi drar ner nivån på hela slutspelet.
<MrMind> [swe]jeppe: jasså, lust att länka? =)
<itmannen> amelia. HJÄLP
<[swe]jeppe> va drivrutin som paja det igår nu har jag gjort nått med javan
<Silasle> offtopic på hög nivå : http://www.dn.se/nyheter/sverige/visslande-clown-stoppade-trafiken-i-goteborg :)
<[swe]jeppe> MrMind skall kolla 2sec
<einand> Silasle: jag åkte in för att kolla på det, men tydligen så återgick realubot att trolla på irc
<itmannen> realubot  Kände du draget när jag körde om dig och vinkade ?
<MrMind> [swe]jeppe: ingen brådska...
<Silasle> einand: Va? kolla på vad då? realubot, trollar irc? Vad betydde det där du skrev till mig?
<realubot> einand: Det var ju polisen som körde iväg mig så jag hade ju inget annat val än att gå tillbaka till IRC.
<Silasle> Clownen?
<realubot> Silasle: Det var ju jag.
<[swe]jeppe> mrmind va visst ubuntu
<[swe]jeppe> kolla denna podcasten http://goinglinux.com/shownotes.html#glp141
<MrMind> ska jag göra, thx
<Silasle> realubot: Bra jobbat isåfall ;)
<realubot> Silasle: Man får skoja till det lite ibland. Hur ofta använder du clowndräkt?
<einand> Silasle: realubot gör inget annat än trollar på irc
<realubot> einand: Gör jag ju visst. Sitter du och ljuger i kanalen?
<Silasle> realubot: Kom hit och skoja till det lite också
<einand> realubot: jo, du trollar tydligen på gatan med
<itmannen> Vad menar ni egentligen när ni skriver att någon "trollar"
<realubot> Eller du kanske inte ljuger. Du kanske trollar?
<realubot> itmannen: Det som clownen gjorde, typ. Det är att trolla.
<MrMind> itmannen: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internettroll
<realubot> Om man beter sig så så trollar man.
<Silasle> itmannen: Spyr ut sina egna åsikter utan att lyssna på andra brukar det väl betyda
<itmannen> Aha
<Silasle> Ja, för det mesta orelevant också :p
<[swe]jeppe> MrMind tänkt att försöka göra det på tjejens Mac men verkar riktigt svårt
<itmannen> Jag har sett uttrycket länge men aldrig satt mig in i innebörden. Men nu vet jag.
<Silasle> Gonatt på er, ha det så bra :D
<itmannen> Ha de
<MrMind> godnatt, ha det
<realubot> God natt!
<MrMind> [swe]jeppe: jo, det verkar ganska jobbigt om man jämför på en vanlig pc
<MrMind> onödigt invecklat faktiskt...
<[swe]jeppe> mm
<realubot> Så går det när man köper en dator där företaget för att för att hindra att man använder en annan produkt än företagets OSX.
<[swe]jeppe> natti folket
<MrMind> realubot: fått den från skolan... gillar verkligen byggkvaliten och allt det men som sagt, man är verkligen låst till apple
<realubot> MrMind: Ja.
<realubot> Vad är det för skola som ger eleverna Macar?
<MrMind> alla kommunala gymnasieskolar i borås har börjat ge ut macar
<MrMind> till sina elever =)
<kodein> inte till allmänheten? :/
<itmannen> Borås har tydligen väldigt bra kommunal ekonomi
<kodein> åas så står det en helt oanvänd MBP på mitt kontor
<kodein> den har Staten betalat
<MrMind> itmannen: man kan faktist undra hur dom har råd, men antagligen något riktigt bra avtal med apple
<itmannen> MrMind  Jo det måste det nog vara. Men enligt mig synnerligen dumt.
<kodein> hmm, just, man skulle kanske se hur många procent rabatt apple ger den här veckan
<itmannen> Men det är väl svårt att få det billigare än Ubuntu ?
<kodein> 660kr på en MBP, minsann!
<kodein> jag visste inte att ubuntu var hårdvara?
<itmannen> kodein  Dumma dig inte. Du förstår vad jag menar.
<kodein> nä, det gör jag faktiskt inte.
<kodein> du får utveckla ditt resonemang.
<itmannen> kodein  En billig dator med Ubuntu kan knappast bli dyrare än en MC
<itmannen> Mac
<realubot> Det finns kanske en koppling mellan att skolan ger ut Macar och att det inte går att installera ett nytt os på burkarna.
<itmannen> realubot  Nog går det. Men det är en hel del trix.
<kodein> det beror på hur billig den är. måste man byta den var 8:e månad pga att den är gjord av plastens motsvarighet till wellpapp och den faller sönder så är man snart uppe i kostnader som överstiger en välbyggd laptop med en livslängd på 3-4 år
<kodein> det är inte bara kostnaden i början som betyder något. det är inte ens så att det bara är kostnaden som betyder något.
<MrMind> funderar starkt på att installera någon linux dist, börjat trötta lite på mac os x... måste bara våga fråga it-teknikerna först
<itmannen> kodein  Nu pratar du nog mot bättre vetande. Min billiga dator har 6 år på nacken. Och jag har grejat som en galning. Och den funkar bra ännu.
<kodein> nej, jag vet exakt vad jag talar om.
<itmannen> kodein  Tydligen inte
<kodein> jo.
<realubot> MrMind: Dom vill nog inte att du ska göra det. Det brukar inte uppskattas. Du får väl knappt installera vilka program du vill på Macen?
<kodein> om vi nu ska dra anekdoter så har jag många vänner som köpt billiga datorer som de varit tvungna att avveckla ganska fort.
<HeMan> hehe, frugan håller på med googolplex och har svårt att ens tänka hur många nollor det är
<MrMind> realubot: tror inte heller det... vi har faktiskt admin konton och rätt att göra i princip va vi vill på dom utanför skolan
<MrMind> men att byta os uppskatas nog inte
<itmannen> kodein  Varför tror du att just du har veto på din åsikt ? Det är bara en åsikt från dig. Inte en sanning.
<realubot> MrMind: Ok. Jag vet skolor där dom inte tillåter att eleverna installerar spel om garantin ska gälla. :S
<kodein> itmannen: men du har veto på mina åsikter?
<itmannen> kodein  Nä kanppast. men jag verkar ha mer insikt än vad du har.
<kodein> itmannen: billigt skit _BLIR_ dyrare i längden.
<kodein> itmannen: nej, det har du inte.
<MrMind> realubot: kan tänka mig det... antar att vi har tur då =)
<itmannen> kodein  Jaja. lev i din tro du. Hur du nu kan vara så säker på detta.
<kodein> jag stöder mig åtm. mer på en anekdot om enbart min egna dator
<itmannen> kodein  Och vilken anekdot stödjer jag mig på ?
<kodein> ex. mängden serviceärenden jag hört att mina kollegor på superdatorcenter har på sina upphandlade kluster (ja, det är billigt skit till 98%)
<kodein> itmannen: din jävla klapptopp
<kodein> "jag har en billig datta som hållit i sex år!!!"
<itmannen> kodein  Tycker du ditt språk är passande i en seriös diskussion ?
<kodein> itmannen: jag trodde inte vi hade en seriös diskussion. du har nämligen visat dig inkapabel till sådana.
<HeMan> kodein: vilket superdatorcenter?
<kodein> det nationella
<itmannen> kodein  Oaktat detta. Tycker du att din skriftställing är värdigt en vuxen person i ett forum ?
<realubot> Ubuntu Sveriges Folding@home? Är det superdatorcentret vi snackar om?
<kodein> itmannen: min åsikt var ju irrelevant, och du hade ju ändå veto på den?
<kodein> itmannen: så vad är relevansen i din fråga då?
<HeMan> kodein: NSC?
<kodein> y
<realubot> itmannen: Du gick om mig ja. Vi får se om jag lägger in en extra växel i framtiden.
<itmannen> kodein  Svara på min fråga istället för att försöka lägga ut dimrider
<kodein> itmannen: nix. du får inget svar, för det du säger är trams.
<MrMind> godnatt, ni får ha det så bra!
<realubot> MrMind: Natti!
<haffe> Vad är nu det här om?
<kodein> vafalls!
<realubot> HeMan: Vad är du för en människa egentligen? Skäms du inte?
<itmannen> kodein  Kanske det. det är upp till betraktaren. Men jag har iaf förmågan att vårda mitt språk i skrift.
<realubot> HeMan: Du deltar ju inte i Ubuntu Sveriges Folding-lag ju?
<HeMan> realubot: har inget att folda med
<amelia> *gäsp*
<HeMan> realubot: hemma har jag bara småprylar
<kodein> itmannen: och likväl har du fel. så det kan gå.
<amelia> HeMan: va? har du inget tjänstekluster som förmån på jobbet?
<realubot> HeMan: Har du inte en dator? Datar du med en kulram eller?
<HeMan> amelia: nope
<realubot> HeMan: Företagets då?
<HeMan> realubot: jag har en ssh-terminal
<HeMan> realubot: det är fullt hela tiden
<realubot> HeMan: Jaha.
<amelia> HeMan: du får köra på kundens, de skulle ju ändå dra ner på produktionstakten nu sa de på tv igår. :)
<HeMan> realubot: det är till och med så att dom precis nu kom på att dom behöver 3000 cores mer...
<HeMan> amelia: det betyder bara att dom måste simulera mer och bygga mindre...
<realubot> HeMan: Du kanske åker dit för svinn om du smygkör Fah på jobbet?
<amelia> HeMan: låter ju kul. :)
<[Spooky]> realubot: Jag är inte med där mer.. :/ Hoppade på SETI istället..
<HeMan> realubot: mmm, dessutom så har inte dom maskinerna kontakt med internets
<realubot> [Spooky]: Ja. Du skrev det förut.
<itmannen> amelia  En fråga. varför går du in med en pekpinne vid en off Topic men inte vid en annan ?
<amelia> HeMan: i min roll ingår tydligen att jag ska ha kompents på HPC. :P vi får väl se om det blir någon spexig utbildning av det framöver.
<HeMan> amelia: yey!
<[Spooky]> realubot: Ah ok, minne som en guldfisk.. ;)
<realubot> [Spooky]: Sethi är på gränsen till sci-fi. Jag tror mer på Fah.
<amelia> itmannen: syftar du på något speciellt? men troligen är det för att jag sett den ena men inte den andra.
<HeMan> amelia: tror inte IBM har någon HPC-komptens i Sverige
<HeMan> amelia: i alla fall har dom inte haft det tidigare
<realubot> itmannen: Det har alltid varit lite godtyckliga tolkningar av reglerna i kanalen.
<itmannen> amelia  Du som varandes OP bör nog vara konsekvent i ditt agerande
<amelia> itmannen: jag är konsekvent, men jag är inte här dygnet runt.
<kodein> amelia: itmannen är butthurt över att jag är ful i mun :(
<amelia> itmannen: så jag frågar igen, syftar du på något speciellt?
<itmannen> amelia  Enligt listan är du alltdid online.
<realubot> Hon idlar ju.
<amelia> itmannen: ja, det betyder inte att jag är vid datorn.
<itmannen> amelia  Självklart göra jag det. Men det må så vara denna gången.
<kodein> QQ.
<amelia> itmannen: det finns ju andra ops i den här kanalen också.
<[Spooky]> Om man får komma med en liten instickare, tycker det är mer och mer "otrevlig" stämning i kanalen... Folk som kallas det ena med et andra osv... Eller har det jämt varit så?
<itmannen> amelia  Ok. Jag vet. men dom är tydligen i någon form av törnrosasömn
<amelia> itmannen: HeMan ser rätt aktiv ut just nu..
<itmannen> amelia  Men inte som att agera som en OP
<realubot> [Spooky]: Du har inte varit med förr, säger jag bara.
<kodein> itmannen: jag föreslår att du till nästa kommunala upphandling i Borås erbjuder dig att fixa fram dattor med ubuntu samt SLA:er på dessa till samtliga skolor billigare än vad Apple kan.
<itmannen> kodein  Heter det inte "dator" ?
<amelia> itmannen: förövrigt så jobbar alla ops på så sätt att de säger ifrån när de ser något, jag tror varken att du eller jag skulle uppskatta om vi som är ops läste scrollback och kickade/banade folk för saker som hände för flera timmar sedan.
<realubot> Allt var inte bättre förr. Den här kanalen t.ex. Ja, förrförr kanske kanalen var trevligare men inte när jag var ny här.
<haffe> kodein: SLA = "funkar det så funkar det".
<kodein> itmannen: oj, vad moget att anmärka på stavfel nu.
<realubot> kodein: Det blir nog svårt? Att fixa fram en dator med Ubuntu billigare än Apple, tror jag. Apple sponsrar nog rätt hårt.
<kodein> itmannen: det måste vara din enorma insikt som gör att du själv inte stavade knappast "kanppast" ett par skärmar upp
<itmannen> amelia  Det kan jag fårstå till viss del. Då är det väl bara jag som har haft otur då
<kodein> realubot: då är det väl inga problem då. hoppas han klarar samma servicenivå på supporten också.
<kodein> haffe: ja, just. önskar jag själv hade det i mina avtal.
<amelia> itmannen: troligen. men det är å andra sidan lika för alla.. förutom vi som är op då, vi måste ju säga till och ta skit för att vi gör det. sen är det ju helt ok för icke-ops att säga till om att man är offtopic eller be någon uppföra sig lite trevligare.
<kodein> "jag kanske avhjälper det hela när jag druckit lite kaffe"
<haffe> kodein: Det var inte helt trivialt att skriva dagens datum i java upptäckta jag.
<realubot> kodein: Det är ju precis vad det är. Problem alltså. Att fixa fram en billigare dator med Ubuntu om Apple sponsrar elevdatorerna hårt.
<kodein> realubot: nä, itmannen har ju i sin stora vishet deklarerat att det är trivialt att hitta en billigare lösning än den som Apple presenterade i sin offert.
<itmannen> amelia  Det blir ingen "tyngd" när det inte är en OP
<itmannen> kodein  Tycker du inte att det är nog nu ?
<kodein> itmannen: jag förstår inte varför du inte är intresserad av en seriös diskussion helt plötsligt.
<amelia> itmannen: så du tror att folk lyssnar bara för att man är op.. glöm det..
<realubot> Det hade varit intressant att veta hur hårt Apple sponsrar Borås elevdatorer.
<kodein> realubot: det är offentliga handlingar, bara att begära ut upphandlingsunderlaget.
<realubot> kodein: Ok.
<itmannen> kodein  Det är jag. men vi har kommit till vägs ände i detta fallet. Det kommer inte att mynna ut i något bra.
<kodein> itmannen: QQ
<kodein> itmannen: du gör mig besviken. jag trodde att du kunde dela med dig av dina stora insikter, men det visade sig vara tomma ord. :(
<kodein> som all annan varmluft du ger ifrån dig. :(
<itmannen> kodein  Varmluft ?
<realubot> Här står ju att Borås har upphandlat Dell-datorer: http://www.boras.se/forvaltningar/utbildningsforvaltningen/utbildningsforvaltningen/gymnasieutbildning/elevpc/2010/informationomdatorerna.4.4d290882129b65b4da0800048720.html
<realubot> 2010 i.o.f.s.
<realubot> "I den slogs det fast att alla elever och lärare ska ha tillgång till en egen dator och alla gymnasieskolor beslöt att succesivt införa detta fr.o.m. hösterminen 2011."
<realubot> http://www.boras.se/forvaltningar/utbildningsforvaltningen/utbildningsforvaltningen/gymnasieutbildning/elevpc/2011.4.556ed85e13074032f61800045629.html
<realubot> Där finns ju länkar till vilka regler som gäller också.
<itmannen> realubot  Du är duktig på att källforska :)
<realubot> "Du ansvarar själv för att ta reda på vad som gäller för program och annat som du laddar hem eller på annat
<realubot> sätt installerar på datorn. Du ansvarar också själv för det som lagras i datorn. Skolan ersätter inte program,
<realubot> filer eller material som du har lagrat i datorn om exempelvis hårddisken måste bytas eller omformateras – se
<realubot> till att säkerhetskopiera!
<realubot> "
<realubot> Det verkar vara det enda som står om att installera program (Ubuntu) på datorn.
<realubot> "Du skall
<realubot> ha med datorn till skolan med fulladdat batteri. Spel är inte tillåtet under lektionstid, inte heller annan
<realubot> användning som kan störa andra elever.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> Fulladdat batteri.
<itmannen> Nu blir det "Pang i bygget" en stund på TV
<delhage> Basil
<realubot> itmannen: Fawlty Towers är grymt. :)
<realubot> "Hej
<realubot> Jag läste att alla 1:or i Borås Stads gymnasieskolor får låna en MacBook Pro 13 av LIN Education. Jag är nyfiken på vad Borås Stad får betala per elevdatordator (inkl. ev. support)?
<realubot> Jag antar att Apple ger kommunen rabatt på ett eller annat sätt men hur mycket betalar Borås Stad per MacBook Pro 13 egentligen?
<realubot> Det har kommit till min kännedom att en elev på en gymnasieskola i Borås har försökt att installera operativsystemet Ubuntu Linux på sin MacBook Pro 13 utan att lyckas. Det är ofta krångligt att installera ett nytt operativsystem på en Mac, t.ex. att installera Windows eller Linux vid sidan av OS X. Jag önskar att Borås Stad i valet av elevdatorer i fortsättningen även tar med i beräkningarna att en e
<realubot> "
<realubot> vi får se vad boråsarna svarar.
<realubot> Frågan är om Mac OS X fungerar på någon PC. :|
<x_link> Finns versioner som gör.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<x_link> God natt!
<realubot> x_link: Good night xlink.
<realubot> wc
<itmannen> Nu är det dags för en gammal man att kräla till sovplatsen som hustrun gjort iordning i ett hörn av sovrummet.
<Philip5> maxjezy: nu är det sovdags för dig
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag som tänkte pilla lite blender
<Philip5> jag ska nog natta strax
<Philip5> tycker jag är på tiden
<Philip5> blender är bra för själen
<maxjezy> så här dags
<Philip5> jag borde uppdatera blender
<maxjezy> jag måste köra cycles i windows xp
<maxjezy> så ja kör i virtuel xp
<maxjezy> på min stationära
<maxjezy> dör i linux när ja trycker render
<Philip5> usch då
<maxjezy> ja de är inte skoj
<maxjezy> så nu verkar ja ha någon bugg med
<maxjezy> kan inte select med höger musknapp
<maxjezy> får använda outlinern för att välja object
<Linda^> :o
<Richiie> Tjena gott folk
<Richiie> jag måste bara passa på att fråga en generell nätverks fråga. vet inte om det är rätta platsen o ställa den men jag kör ändå.
<Richiie> Ponera att man känner till en Ip adress. en valid host adress dvs som inte är lokal en WAN adress. finns det något sätt att ta reda på hur mkt bandbredd denna (person eller ptja / Företag etc) Hur snabb Lina den har eller blir providad av ISP'n?
<Richiie> visst jag vet att man kan köra whois och få reda på ISP'n
<Richiie> men inte vilken Lina de använder eller hastighet på linan
<raze> du vill ta reda på hur snabbt en extern maskin's lina är?
<Richiie> Exakt
<Richiie> Går detta på något sätt ?
<raze> utan tillgång? Tvivlar jag starkt på
<raze> dock var det ett par år sen jag höll på med något om nätverk utanför game programming
<cutgaah> hej, jag undrar över skillnaden i power consumption mellan hardy och lucid
<cutgaah> nån som vet nåt? tänkte testa att installera mini-distro och se hur mkt batteritid man tjänar... funderade på om det va värt att gå tillbaka ända till hardy... ?
<Richiie> raze: varför går inte det?
<Richiie> det borde ju gå på nått sätt ?
<Richiie> raze: finns de  verkligen ingen metod för detta?
<raze> Richiie, alltså du kan lätt göra det om du har tillgång så att du kan säga åt denna maskin att hämta data och skicka iväg statisiken till dig.
<Richiie> mm jag vet att jag kan via wget tex
<Richiie> får reda på det eller iftop eller så..
<Richiie> men ponera att du har kännedom om adressen... men ingen kontakt / tillgång eller något
<Richiie> till vad som finns på den maskinen / prylen
<Richiie> kan man på något vis via Ping mäta latency ?
<raze> ping är det närmaste du kan göra då
<Richiie> kan jag via ping räkna hur lång tid de tar
<Richiie> omvandla detta och sedan räkna ut vad för lina det är ?
<raze> men de är inte direkt kopplat till det du vill mäta
<Richiie> nej men det är close iaf
<raze> not really
<raze> dessutom så kollar du hastigheten för dessa paket emellan dig och denna maskin
<raze> och inte dess hastighet emot en DNS server eller något likande
<Richiie> ok,
<Richiie> är det möjligt att ta reda på en extern adress's hostname ?
<raze> emmh det där är jag ännu sämre på men whois?
<Richiie> whois ger bara info om ISP och vilken subnät den tillhör
<Richiie> men det säger mig inte vilket abonnemang ISP'n levererar eller rent specefikt lina
<Richiie> ponera att du har en adress
<Richiie> du kör whois de visar sig vara en kund till telia.
<Richiie> du går in på telais hemsida.. men där tar de stopp du har ingen aning om de är 10 10 50 50 eller 100 100 tex
<Richiie> de är lite sådan info jag vill ha ut :P
<raze> jaha
<raze> sorry mistolka din fråga
<raze> trodde du ville ta reda på DSN namnet på någon via en address
<Richiie> Nej nej
<Richiie> jag vill bara veta Abonnemang namnet / Hastighet på linan
<Richiie> that's it
<Richiie> problemet är att man har ingen aning om via whois vilket subnät som tillhör vilket abonnemang
<Richiie> hade detta stått hade man ju vetat de liksom men de gör inte det.
<Richiie> så då är frågan
<Richiie> är det möjligt? och hur isf ?
<Richiie> eller är det googla på forum som gäller.. och därav läsa folks poster "jag har ip adress och jag har 100/100"
<raze> jag säger inte att du ska ge upp för som sagt jag är långt ifrån pro på nätverk
<Richiie> jag vet hur saker funkar men har länge haft denna idé..
<raze> men jag kan inte tänka mig att det finns något sätt att se speed på en extern address
<Richiie> men aldrig riktigt fått nå svar på detta man tycker ju de borde finnas en lista där ute
<Richiie> på samtliga Subnät och deras Abonnemang de tillhör
<Richiie> en sammanfogad lista..
<Richiie> BBB 100/100 har XXX.XXX.XX.0
<raze> jag kan inte se varför det skulle finnas
<Richiie> Telia 100/100 har XXX.XX.XXX.0
<raze> bortsätt ifrån att någon enstaka ISP skulle tycka det är kul att lägga ut info about it's users
<Richiie> raze: det är intressant info anser jag
<Richiie> då kan man snabbt se exempelvis eventuella attacker o liknande inte bara vilket land / nät de kmr ifrån..
<Richiie> utan även vilken hastighet på linan botnätet har tex
<raze> Richiie, kreditkorts nummer är det med dock så står inte dom under din IP
#ubuntu-se 2011-10-12
<raze> dessutom brukar ISPer strypa och hålla på
<raze> så linan en viss person är uppkopplad med bör vara snabbare än den är
<raze> och jag tror att folk som byter addresser gör det med folk som inte har samma hastighet
<Richiie> Stryper inte mkt iaf.
<Richiie> Nej.. där har du fel
<Richiie> Ett abonnemang som använder exempelvis 100/100
<raze> really?
<Richiie> är låsta i ett subnät.
<Richiie> garanterat..
<Richiie> de går inte att byta mellan en user med 10/10
<Richiie> 10/10 har sitt separata subnät
<Richiie> 100/100 har sitt separata
<Richiie> och 20/20 har sitt etc etc etc
<Richiie> det är så det funkar, så att alla användare är inom en viss räckvid inkapslade i ett subnät
<raze> Richiie, vissa abonnemang har så att om du går över en viss gräns så sänker dom din speed
<Richiie> bort filtrerade från övriga kunder med lägre / högre hastigheter.
<raze> även om du har "upp till 10" eller likande
<raze> Richiie, är du säker på att det är så för alla abonnemang?
<raze> anyway, off to sleep.
<Richiie> raze: ja rätt så säker
<SejmL> gokväll
<SejmL> hej hej
<SejmL> morrn
<realubot> SejmL: God morgon.
<SejmL> hur mås det?
<realubot> SejmL: Det mås helt ok. Hur mås du?
<realubot> §sHur mycket mås är du?
<realubot> ;)
<SejmL> mås?
<SejmL> nejnej
<SejmL> svan
<itmannen> Goooooood mooooorning IRC
<Kirill^> Morrn morrn ;D
<itmannen> Jag lever på hoppet at mina nya minnen till min laptop kommer idag
<realubot> http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/1043/201110120810491920x1080.png
<realubot> Där har ni mitt Skrivbord.
<itmannen> realubot  Snuskgubbe ! :)
<realubot> itmannen: Haha.
<realubot> itmannen: Vet du vem det är som är på bilden?
<amelia> morrn!
<itmannen> realubot  Jag tycker det är trevligare att ha dessa kvinnor i bostaden och inte bara på bild. Nä jag vet inte vem det är.
<realubot> itmannen: Det är ju artisten Rihanna.
<realubot> itmannen: Och säg som det är istället. Du får inte ha bakgrundsbilder på kvinnor för din fru?
<Markslap> Morrn amelia
<realubot> Tur att man inte har flickvän så man slipper att tjejen blir sotis på Ubuntus bakgrundsbild.
<haffe> *Gäsp*
<itmannen> realubot  Säger mig inget tyvärr. Men snygg är hon. Haha. Det kan du inbilla dig. Som varandes an alphahane gör som jag tycker :)
<realubot> itmannen: Rihanna är en känd am. popartist från Jamaica.
<realubot> itmannen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEhy-RXkNo0
<itmannen> realubot  Ok. Men då är det kanske ingen musik som jag gillar.
<realubot> itmannen: Det kanske inte är din typ av musik men hon är en av dom artister som är i ropet nu som man säger...
<itmannen> realubot  Så kanske det är. Jag lyssnar ytterst sällan på musik.
<realubot> itmannen: Ok.
<haffe> amelia: Hur hittade du egentligen det arbete du har nuförtiden?
<realubot> På Arbetsförnedringen?
<itmannen> realubot  Är det en gratissida du laddat upp bilden till ?
<realubot> Eller hon kanske blev anvisad jobbet av Förskingringskassan?
<realubot> itmannen: Japp. Imageshack.
<realubot> http://imageshack.us
<realubot> Med programmet imageshack-uploader i Terminalen: imageshack-uploader /path/to/file.png
<itmannen> realubot  Finns det i Synaptic ?
<realubot> itmannen: Japp.
<realubot> itmannen: apt-cache show imageshack-uploader
<itmannen> realubot  Då måste jag testa
<realubot> itmannen: "Description: a image and video upload utility for the ImageShack hosting service The ImageShack Bulk Uploader is a simple standalone application for uploading one or more image and video files to ImageShack. Users can upload to their account or anonymously.
<realubot> "
<itmannen> realubot  Är det installer efter det att jag kört apt-cache show imageshack-uploader ?
<realubot> Tyvärr är det inte helt command line interface utan när man laddar upp en bild med kommandot jag skrev så poppar ett grafiskt fönster upp på skärmen där man måste trycka på knappen Upload.
<realubot> itmannen: sudo apt-get install imageshack-uploader
<realubot> itmannen: Nej, med apt-cache show så visar du bara info om programmet.
<itmannen> realubot  Det ante mig. En dum fråga :)
<realubot> Använd apt-cache search <paket> eller apt-cache show <paket> för att hitta och visa info om olika paket.
<realubot> T.ex: apt-cache search itman
<itmannen> realubot  :D
<realubot> För att söka efter paket som innehåller itman i titeln eller i beskrivningen av paketet.
<realubot> apt-cache search --names-only <sökord> så söker du enbart titlarna på paketen.
<itmannen> realubot  "imageshack-uploader /path/to/file.png" Ska kommandot se ut så här ?
<realubot> itmannen: Ja. Om du har filen file.png i katalogen Bilder i din Hemkatalog så blir det: imgeshack-uploader Bilder/file.png
<itmannen> realubot  Ok. Nu ska testa att visa mitt skrivbord.
<Kirill^> amelia: delhage: Vart hålls utbildningen?
<delhage> Kirill^: Informator, Karlavägen 108
<realubot> itmannen: Om du har programmet scrot installerat så kan du göra så här: scrot -d 3 | imageshack-uploader
<realubot> Tror jag...
<Kirill^> Kanon :) Håller på och letar hotell som ligger i närheten ;D
<realubot> itmannen: Nej. Det gick inte...
<Kirill^> delhage: Fasen mitt inne i smeten :p
<realubot> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/3446/201110120838571870x1056.png
<realubot> Terminator.
<realubot> Terminator ser ju hur hardcore ut som helst ju. Nu gäller det bara att hitta en tjej som blir impad av mina Terminator-skills.
 * realubot sneglar åt amelia.
<realubot> amelia: Kolla vilken poweruser jag är: http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/3446/201110120838571870x1056.png
<Coffe> morrn
<delhage> Kirill^: rätt mycket i utkanten tycker jag
<Kirill^> delhage: Hehe ;D För er som bor där jaa :P
<delhage> fel utkant dessutom
<Kirill^> Sant det ^^
<delhage> var bor du då?
<realubot> Jag håller med. Sthlm ligger lite i utkanten.
<realubot> Om Göteborg ligger på Sveriges framsida så ligger Sthlm på...
<realubot> utkanten?
<Kirill^> ;)
<Kirill^> Men det var ju väldigt enkelt att anmäla sig då *darn it*
<delhage> vilken kurs blev det?
<Kirill^> Det är det jag fortfarande är osäker på =/ Trots att jag kört Linux i 3 år nu snart så är det mycket som fattas. =/
<delhage> jaha, jag trodde du gjort det redan
<Kirill^> delhage: trodde vadå? =)(
<niklaswe> clear
<realubot> Ctrl+L
<realubot> Tycker jag är smidigt.
<realubot> Istället för clear.
<niklaswe> var i fel terminal :P
<realubot> niklaswe: Tryck Ctrl+L. Det är samma sak som clerar i Temrinalen i Ubuntu.
<realubot> *Terminalen
<niklaswe> det var det i osx med :)
<realubot> Jag skrev alltid clear förr men nu kör jag stenhårt på Ctrl+L. :D
<itmannen> Ett test. http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/4669/desktopsi.jpg
<realubot> itmannen: Ja. Det verkar ju fungera.
<itmannen> realubot  Otroligt men sant :) Tack för tipset.
<realubot> itmannen: No problem.
<Kirill^> delhage: Håller på och bokar in mig, men jag tar det säkra före det osäkra liksom ;)
<realubot> Vad är det för kurser ni snackar om?
<Kirill^> RHEL ;)
<Linda^> :o
<itmannen> Och så glömmer ni väl inte bort att boka in mötet ikväll klockan 20:30
<Kirill^> Linda, Red Hat Enterprise Linux ;)
<Linda^> Kirill^: Jag vet vad RHEL står för :)
<Kirill^> Hehe ;p Varför då :O
<Linda^> No reason
<Linda^> det är mitt signum
<Linda^> :)
<Kirill^> ^^;D
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Kirill^> Morrn ^^
<Linda^> Kirill^: pluggar du redhat eller va?
<larsemil> god morgon
<realubot> Kirill^: Vem betalar?
<realubot> Linda^: Alla här pluggar.
<realubot> More or less.
<antii> Utom du
<realubot> antii: Och du.
<itmannen> realubot  Jag pluggar då inte.
<realubot> antii: Som jobbar på ett skitjobb innan soc. tar över försörjningen av dig.
<realubot> itmannen: Du pluggar indirekt. Du lärde dig ju precis imageshack-uploader.
<Linda^> realubot: inte du
<antii> realubot: :D
<itmannen> realubot  Hm. Det har du onekligen helt rätt i :)
<realubot> Det är ju det jag säger. Alla här pluggar.
<HeMan> whoohoo! nu blir det lastbil på testbanan!
<realubot> HeMan: Det där var väl lite offtopic va?
<realubot> Jag ser inget om lastbilar i topic.
<itmannen> realubot  Men jag skulle inte kalla det jag gör för att plugga. Förkovra mig är nog mer rätt.
<realubot> "Hej!
<realubot> Vi tackar för dina synpunkter.
<realubot> Borås Stad hade inför denna upphandling testat såväl Mac som PC som
<realubot> elevdator.
<realubot> Vi hade även lyssnat med andra skolor om hur de uppfattar de olika
<realubot> operativen.
<realubot> Vår slutsats var att MacBook erbjöd det driftsäkraste alternativet och det
<realubot> vägde tungt. Skolan måste ha en miljö
<realubot> där lärare/elev vet att tekniken fungerar.
<realubot> Inför nästa års upphandling kommer vi självklart att utvärdera vad som
<realubot> fungerat/inte fungerat och ta beslut utifrån det.
<realubot> Vi leasar datorerna för 251 kr/mån i 33 månader.
<realubot> I priset ingår;
<realubot> Skapande och installation av image.
<realubot> Stöldskyddsmärkning och inventariesystem
<realubot> Hjälp vid utdelning av datorerna
<realubot> Kort introduktionsutbildning till elever/lärare
<realubot> 3 års förlängd garanti
<realubot> 3 års allriskförsäkring
<realubot> Support
<realubot> 9 dagars utbildning för 25 skolledare (TänkOm)
<realubot> 4 dagars utbildning för 35 lärare (TänkOm)"
<realubot> Jag fick svar från Borås Stad om elevdatorerna.
<itmannen> Göta petter :D
<realubot> 8 283 kr/dator pröjsar skolan då.
<realubot> Det låter inte mycket för en MacBook Pro 13 eller?
<amelia> vad händer här idag då?
<realubot> Då ingår ju support plus extra garantier samt utbildning på datorerna till lärarna.
<itmannen> realubot  Ojdå. men om man jämför med vanliga PC är det dyrt
<realubot> Nja. Jag vet inte om det är så dyrt.
<realubot> Vad kostar en MacBook Pro 13 i butik?
<itmannen> realubot  I min fattiga värld så är det iaf dyrt
<realubot> amelia: Kicka ut antii är du snäll. Han har brutit mot personangreppsförbudet.
<amelia> realubot: vi kickar ingen i efterhand.
<realubot> En MacBook Pro 13 ligger ju på 10-14 000 kr enligt prisjakt.nu.
<itmannen> idiotmycket
<realubot> Så då låter ju 8 papp som ett väldigt förmånligt avtal med tanke på alla grantier, utbildning o.s.v.
<realubot> amelia: Går det inte att kicka honom p.g.a. att han har så fult nick då?
<itmannen> realubot  Allt är iof relativt
<amelia> realubot: nej, det går inte.
<realubot> amelia: Ok. Det skadar inte att fråga.
<antii> realubot: Va? du som börja
<realubot> Jag tror Apple skänker bort datorerna till skolorna.
<realubot> Dom vet att dom får tillbaka det i det långa loppet.
<itmannen> Vad gör man inte för att vinna marknadsandelar
<amelia> realubot: men det kanske är ok att kicka dig för trakasserier?
<realubot> amelia: Vem har jag trakasserat?
<realubot> Borås Stad?
<amelia> realubot: mig?
<realubot> amelia: Det har jag väl inte?
<realubot> När gjorde jag det. Det vet jag ingenting om...
<itmannen> Du vart nog i fyllan någon natt :)
<amelia> realubot: nej, tänkte mest på ditt allmäna drygande om att jag är tjej, såg att detta kom upp imorse också..
<realubot> amelia: Stör det dig att du är tjej?
<realubot> Eller vad är problemet?
<amelia> realubot: nej, det stör mig dock att du håller på som du gör.
<realubot> Du är lättstött, säger jag då.
<amelia> realubot: mitt kön är inte relevant för den här kanalens topic.
<itmannen> Idag så ska jag se om jag måste skicka in ett gäng Talibaner i databutiken här. Eller om mina nya RAM har kommit.
<realubot> itmannen: Jag tycker du ska beställa dina grejer från butiker som inte har flera veckors leveranstid.
<itmannen> amelia  Att diskuttera fotboll är nog inte heller relevant. Eller ?
<phnom> Eller från en butik som specialiserar sig på datorer istället för data.
<itmannen> realubot  Instämmer till fullo
<realubot> amelia: Tala om för mig hur vi ska skaka liv i den döende Ubuntu-gemenskapen istället för att prata kön.
<amelia> realubot: mindre snack och mer verkstad.
<amelia> itmannen: nej, det tycker jaginte.
<itmannen> realubot  Vad har du skrivit som retat Trötthetens Gudinna :) Du skriver väl inte könsord ?
<realubot> itmannen: Äsch. Alla här lackar ur för ingenting. Du såg väl vilket tjafs det blev igår mellan dig och kodein.
<realubot> Det här är känsliga klubben.
<itmannen> realubot  Ok. Ja nog blev jag lite förbryllad. Men värre saker finns. Det är bara att gå vidare
<amelia> itmannen: han har drygat sig i ett par år om att jag är tjej och det börjar bli lätt tjatigt nu. men han har iaf slutat påstå att jag är förälskad i honom, det är ju alltid något... kanske finns ett ljus i slutet på tunneln ändå.
<itmannen> realubot  Men jag vet ett forum som är mer ömtåat än detta. Ubuntu.se. Jisses säger jag bara.
<realubot> itmannen: I ubuntu-se.org är det knappt något liv alls så där lär det ju i.a.f. inte var låg nivå.
<itmannen> amelia  Ok. men det är väl trevligt att ha kvinnor i gemenskapen. Brukar inte vara deras stora intresse vanligtvis.
<realubot> 0% aktivitet. 100% seriöst, typ.
<amelia> jag fattar inte varför det ska vara så jävla svårt att hålla sig till ämnet, sen får man väl ta att man har olika åsikter och inte är överens, då blir diskussionerna lite hetsiga...
<amelia> itmannen: nej, och de flesta som kommit hit har skrämts iväg igen.
<itmannen> realubot  Nja nu håller jag nog inte riktigt med dig. Nog är det aktivitet i org.
<itmannen> amelia  Skrämts iväg ?
<realubot> itmannen: Nja. Det är dålig tryck i ubuntu-se.org tycker jag i.a.f.
<kodein> nån som har koll på hur man kan filtrera dublettmail medelst procmail, för den delen?
<amelia> itmannen: ja, de kommer inte hit längre för att de blir påhoppade för att de råkar vara av kvinnligt kön. det är imponerande hur svårt det är för vissa att uppföra sig när det finns en kvinna i kanalen.
<kodein> hade varit fint att slippa få två mail när man får svar både till sin egna adress och till mailinglistan ifråga.
<itmannen> realubot  Ok. men jag tycker det är bättre än i ubuntu.se
<realubot> amelia: Skitsnack. Det är inte massa tjejer som har lämnat kanalen p.g.a. det.
<kodein> jo, det är faktiskt som amelia säger.
<amelia> realubot: i antal nej, i procent så är det en del.-
<phnom> Morrn
<itmannen> amelia  Ok. Ja det kan säkert vara tråkigt om det är som du anger. Men det kanske inte är med flit ?
<kodein> phnom: morrn morrn
<realubot> Dessutom är det säkre 10 ggr så många killar som har lämnat kanalen för att dom känner sig påhoppade av olika anledningar som inte har med topic att göra.
<amelia> realubot: det må så vara, men det är en annan diskussion.
<itmannen> Lite lär man måsta tåla om man är i ett öppet forum. Men inte vad som helst.
<realubot> Det är en fördel att vara kvinna på IRC i sådana här kanaler. Jag har använt tjejnick i datorkanaler och det leder till att man får mer hjälp.
<kodein> realubot: båda sakerna är väl problem.
<itmannen> realubot  Skämtar du ?
<realubot> itmannen: Nej. :D
<kodein> förutom i de fall det är drygarslen som drivs bort.
<Kirill^> Linda^: Jepp, ska ta RHCSA nu i november så :)
<amelia> realubot: jag ser det inte som en fördel.
<Kirill^> realubot: Jobbet mitt pyntar :D
<Linda^> Kirill^: Vad innebär det?
<realubot> itmannen: Det är ju bara att byta till något am. tjejnamn och ställa en fråga i #ubuntu så ser du att folk tävlar om att svara på dina frågor.
<Kirill^> RHCSA är deras lägsta certifikat :)
<Linda^> realubot: Själv blir jag anklagad för att vara DU! I sånahär kanaler
<realubot> amelia: Ser du det inte som en fördel att många vill hjälpa dig om du ställer en fråga?
<Linda^> Kirill^: Aha.. okej
<itmannen> realubot  Skulle aldrig falla mig in att göra.
<realubot> Kirill^: Dom har inte lust att betala åt mig också?
<amelia> realubot: snarare tvärtom. folk behandlar en som om man inte kan ett skit eller kommer med rent idiotiska kommentarer.
<Kirill^> Red Hat Certified System Administraitor ;)
<Kirill^> realubot: ;)
<realubot> amelia: Det gjorde dom inte med mig när jag var tjej på IRC.
<amelia> realubot: det kanske beror på vad man behöver hjälp med också.
<realubot> Linda^: Ja. Hahaha. Dom tror ju att du är jag. Hur ska man tolka en sådan anklagelse?
<amelia> realubot: som nybörjare kanske det är en fördel, men som erfaren är det definitivt inte någon fördel.
<Linda^> realubot: Jag tog illa upp :P
<itmannen> Jag förmodar att alla kommer på mötet ikväll ?
<realubot> Linda^: Du borde vara stolt.
<realubot> Linda^: Skriv in det i CV:n.
<Linda^> realubot: Nej.. fyfan!
<realubot> Linda^: Vad har du emot mig nu då?
<Linda^> realubot: :D
<Linda^> realubot: Det är väl aldrig kul att folk tror att man trollar?
<Linda^> när man faktiskt inte gör det
<Kirill^> amelia: Tips på en bra FTP-klient för RHEL?
<amelia> Kirill^: den du brukar använda?
<realubot> Linda^: Det kanske säger en del om din nivå om folk tolkar det du säger som att du trollar?
<Kirill^> amelia: Bara det att då jag försöker installera ett så klagar den på att saker fattas, men då jag försöker installera dem så är det tvärstopp =/
<amelia> Kirill^: annars rekommenderar jag starkt att skita i ftp och köra med scp, sshfs eller sftp
<Linda^> realubot: Nej. Det har med att jag nickar ett tjejnick som folk för det mesta tar för givet att man inte är en tjej... i sådanahär kanaler!
<realubot> Precis. FTP är för mesar. Dom hårda grabbarna/brudarna kör med SSH.
<Kirill^> amelia: Okej ;)
<amelia> Kirill^: men annars föredrar jag lftp
<realubot> Linda^: Det kanske beror på alla sliskiga typer som låtsas vara tjejer genom att använda tjejnick.
<itmannen> realubot  Det kom från rätt person :D
<realubot> itmannen: :D
<Linda^> realubot: Då tar man för givet att aLLA tjejer är killar som låtsas vara tjejer.. När jag knappt hunnit joina kanalen. Det säger mer om de killarna än om mig tycker jag.
<Linda^> Sen förstår jag inte vad sliskiga killar vinner på att använda tjejnick i sånahär kanaler.
<Linda^> Eh...?
<realubot> Eh?
<realubot> Eh vad då?
<Linda^> You tell me
<itmannen> Linda^  Du skall vara snäll med transar. Dom kanske också är människor :)
<Linda^> itmannen: :< JAg är snäll mot alla
<realubot> amelia: Jag lovar att vara jättesnäll mot dig om du fixar ett toppjobb åt mig inom Linux.
<Kirill^> lftp fick jag in utan gnäll ;D
<realubot> Fixa ett åt itmannen också när du ändå håller på.
<Kirill^> amelia: Sweet :)
<itmannen> realubot  Tack för ditt stöd broder
<Linda^> amelia borde ju fixa in mig :p Behövs fler tjejer..
<Kirill^> Linda^: Kan ju vara det att folk har svårt att tro att det är en tjej... Läste ju boken Svenska Hackare! En av dem som intervjuades var ju tjej, men hon nickade killnick O_o
<Linda^> Kirill^: Hon fick väl mer respekt! Fullt förståeligt.
<Linda^> man blir ju inte tagen på allvar om man är tjej..
<realubot> Klart en tjej som är hacker nickar ett killnick. Annars riskerar hon ju att röja sin identitet. Hur mycket hacker är det?
<itmannen> Linda^  Du ska nog inte generalisera.
<Linda^> itmannen: Det gör jag inte.. Men jag är ju tjej, så jag vet ju hur jag blir behandlad oftast?
<Linda^> som sagt. Alla trodde jag var en grabb här.. :o
<Kirill^> Linda^: Inte jag ;D
<Linda^> Kirill^: Du var inte här då :P
<Kirill^> Jag lever efter en helt annan princip som är djupt rotad hos mig och :)
<Kirill^> Haha nej nej =)
<itmannen> Linda^  Ok. Hur vet du att "alla" trodde du var en grabb ?
<Linda^> Antingen drev dom med mig, eller så trodde dom seriöst att jag var en kille
<Linda^> itmannen: med alla menar jag de som var aktiva vid tillfället. Och alla var ju på mig om det så..
<itmannen> Linda^  Ok. Synd.
<realubot> Jag tycker det är för få tjejer i Ubuntu ö.h.t. Och då ska vi komma ihåg att jag faktiskt började med Linux en gång i tiden för att träffa tjejer.
<Kirill^> Linda^: Du ska ta i beaktande att alla yngre än 89 har svårt med nätet och hur man behandlar folk! :)
<Linda^> itmannen: That's what I've been trying to say. Det blev ganska drygt till slut. Vissa höll ju på i nån vecka också.
<realubot> Vägen till mannens hjärta går genom magen och vägen till kvinnasn hjärta går genom... Linux?
 * itmannen is away: Ospecificerade göromål ska nu utföras utanför nätet.
<Linda^> Nä, nu ska jag lyssna på fröken!
<Linda^> Hejdå
<realubot> Nu sa itmannens fru till honom att sätta upp tavlan annars åker han ut.
<itmannen> :D
<realubot> ;)
<Kirill^> :D
<Kirill^> Upp med lite demomiljöer idag, bla. en PXE-bootserver ^^
<realubot> Kirill^: Vad/var jobbar du egentligen?
<realubot> Och hur fick du det jobbet utan RHEL-cert?
<phnom> Hmm, om jag har en ant-fil som bygger en jar av ett rätt begränsat fileset, varför failar den om jag samtidigt tar bort en orelaterad mapp i projektets root? Det verkar som att den försöker suga in filerna som ligger i den mappen också, för det tar mycket längre tid om den mappen med 20k tmp-filer finns när man skapar jaren.
<Kirill^> realubot: Jobbade som IT-konsult åt ett annat företag tidigare :) Vart headhuntad av en polare som jobbar för nuvarande eftersom de behövde någon som brann för Open Source. Så jag ställde exakt samma krav som kunden våran, att jag ska få ta certen :D
<Kirill^> Inge problem med det säger företaget, bara jag fixar dem så är de nöjda :D
<realubot> Kirill^: Aha, kontakter då alltså.
<amelia> delhage: har du inte certat dig som lärare på RH318?
<Kirill^> realubot: Absolut, men jag jobbar uppe i Sundsvall och inte nere i Stockholm :)
<Kirill^> amelia: Anser du att han inte gör skäl som lärare :p
<realubot> Kirill^: Vad är det för skillnad?
<Kirill^> Vars bor du tänkte jag på :)
<phnom> Hur kollar man storleken på en fil i terminalen?
<amelia> Kirill^: han är jätteduktig, men RH318 är rätt ny och verkar inte finnas i sverige än. därför jag undrade.
<realubot> Jag bor självklart i Göteborg.
<Kirill^> amelia: Hehe ;) Bara skoja ;p
<Kirill^> realubot: Ahaa :) Men jobbar du som IT-konsult eller?
<realubot> Kirill^: Jag jobbar på Soc.
<realubot> phnom: file?
<phnom> realubot: Nä, den ger bara typ. Men ls gav svaret, är lite trött idag...
<Kirill^> realubot: Ahaa :) Soft ^^
<realubot> phnom: ls -s
<realubot>        -s, --size
<realubot>               print the allocated size of each file, in blocks
<Kirill^> Fasen jag måste sätta upp en RHEL-server så jag kan ha irssi igång som förr ^^
<phnom> Mja, eller bara -l
<Kirill^> "du -sh /mapp/*" fungerar väl också? ;D
<realubot> Kirill^: Utan server och Irssi i Screen så riskerar du ju att missa allt viktigt vi skriver här.
<Kirill^> realubot: Precis ^^
<realubot> ls -s1
<phnom> Kirill^: Derp, det var DEN jag letade efter.
<phnom> Tack :)
<Linda^> Kirill^: alla yngre än 89?
<Kirill^> phnom: [root@SL4015DEV ~]# du -sh /media/Backup/
<Kirill^> 180G	/media/Backup/
<Kirill^> Klockren :)
<Kirill^> Linda^: Japp... Alltså 90-talister och yngre. Många som inte har vett innanför pannbenet :p
<Kirill^> phnom: Tänkte bara, vafasen jag måste testa på min externa. Vart lite småsvettigt då jag inte såg någon respons men såg sen att den räkna ihop allt istället för mapp för mapp :p
<realubot> Kirill^: du verkar ju bra ja.
<realubot> Kommandot alltså.
<realubot> Du kanske också är bra.
<Kirill^> ^^ :)=
<Linda^> nu ska jag köpa cola!
<Kirill^> Kör du "du -sh /mapp/mapp/*" så listar den storleken i heltal per mapp. :)
<E3-Fisk> Kirill^,  ! jag som är född 90, är jag dum i huvet?
<E3-Fisk> Linda^,  right back at ya! ;D
<Kirill^> E3-Fisk: Det säger jag inte, bara det att bevisen talar sitt tydliga språk på flertalet forum samt sidor på nätet. ^^
<Kirill^> SÃ¥ ta det inte fel nu bara =)
<E3-Fisk> Kirill^,  ska inte säga att jag är dum.. men du har nog rätt -.- väldigt mycket idioter i min årsgeneration
<realubot> Kirill^: du -h --max-depth=1 /home/username/
<Kirill^> E3-Fisk: Vettefasen vad som gick snett sådär efter 90-talet... ^^
<phnom> Tjernobyl hade väl ackumulerats ordentligt i alla föräldrar då ^^
<realubot> Det gick åt skogen med intelligensen redan under 80-talet, tycker jag.
<E3-Fisk> phnom, lol
<E3-Fisk> finns riktigt mycket idioter runt 30 ~
<E3-Fisk> tycker jag
<E3-Fisk> och omogna idioter runt 90:- talet
<phnom> Det finns idioter i alla åldrar. :P
<E3-Fisk> dom intlegentaste är väl dom vid 50-60 talet. (sorry för stavning -.- )
<E3-Fisk> iaf inom social förståelse
<realubot> cat superlativ.txt >> CV.txt
<E3-Fisk> men sen när det kommer till tekniskt tänk så tror jag Calle 18 år som sätter upp minecraft servrar hemma kan mer en 48 åriga lars
<phnom> E3-Fisk: Fast de har ju aningen mer livserfarenhet.
<E3-Fisk> nej precis
<E3-Fisk> men tex dom som jobbar inom it för deras kommun är så väldigt okunniga gente mot dom små ungar som lär sig hela tiden
<realubot> E3-Fisk: Inte en chans. Lasse på 48 bast är ju elektroingenjör i grunden. Han fattar mer än Calle med den hippa Macen kommer fatta i hela sitt liv.
<E3-Fisk> realubot,  DÄR har du rätt1
<realubot> E3-Fisk: ;)
<E3-Fisk> men då menar jag liksom någon 16-18 åring som kanske föredrar linux och har det framför sig. dom har lättare att lära sig.
<E3-Fisk> medans dom gamla stannar kvar ett steg efter
<phnom> Det är ju långt ifrån alla gamla som faktiskt VILL lära sig något nytt också. Det är nog det största problemet bland "idioterna"
<phnom> I alla åldrar då.
<E3-Fisk> true
<E3-Fisk> men du förstår väl min poäng ändå :P
<Linda^> E3-Fisk: wut?
<realubot> Ospecificerade göromål ska utföras IRL.
<delhage> amelia: jo?
<Kirill^> delhage: När sätter kursen igång den 7 november? Har inte fått nå svar från Peo hos er som är vår kontakt ännu. :)
<delhage> Kirill^: alla kurser börjar 10.00 första dan
<Kirill^> Nice :)
<delhage> varifrån kommer du
<delhage> ?
<Kirill^> Sundsvall då :) Så sitter och kollar flyg just nu.
<Kirill^> Sogeti jobbar jag för också så. ;D
<delhage> ok
<delhage> känner du magnus forslund?
<delhage> han kanske sitter ännu mer norrut förresten
<Kirill^> Magnus är han som headhuntade mig till Sogeti så. ;) Självklart känner jag honom *hehe*
<delhage> aha
<delhage> träffade honom i Dublin i somras på RH partner summit
<Kirill^> Då träffas vi nästa år ;)
<Kirill^> Eftersom vi ska ner igen då. *hehe*
<realubot> Kirill^: Jobbar du på Sogeti? Det var ju det företaget som madbear var på föreläsning hos igår. Men i Karlstad.
<delhage> vet du vart?
<Kirill^> delhage: Vet du vart? ?
<Kirill^> realubot: Ahaa :) På vadå för nå?
<realubot> delhage: Fixar du in mig gratis på kursen?
<realubot> Kirill^: Det var någon pubbkväll. :S Föreläsning om appar av någon snubbe. Jag vet inte. Det var inte jag som var där men det var Sogeti.
<realubot> i Karlstad.
<Kirill^> realubot: Nice nice :)
<Kirill^> Våra IT-pubbar brukara vara välbesökta så ;)
<realubot> Jag har aldrigt hört talas om Sogeti.
<Kirill^> realubot: :)
<realubot> Tjänar du bra då?
<phnom> Sogeti är trevliga.
<Kirill^> realubot: Jodå, jag överlever om man säger som så. ;)
<realubot> Kirill^: Är det Juholt som har lärt dig att svara så? ;)
<phnom> ..
<Kirill^> realubot: Haha nej nej ;)
<Kirill^> Men tjänar som en IT-konsult ska göra i min ålder... 25000:- /månad
<E3-Fisk> ofta?
<E3-Fisk> Kirill^,  jag är webbutvecklare och 22 år och tjänar bättre än dig :P
<Kirill^> Hehe ;) Jag kommer dock revidera min lön nu i vår så :)
<E3-Fisk> Thumps up
<E3-Fisk> Roligt att vara ung och inte pluggat ett skit och fått ett bra jobb :P
<realubot> Kirill^: Ok.
<realubot> E3-Fisk: Du är 22 år? Hur mycket kan du ha pluggat innan du fick ditt jobb som webbutvecklare?
<E3-Fisk> pluggat 3 år gymnasie :P
<E3-Fisk> fick jobbet när jag fyllde 19
<larsemil> E3-Fisk: vad jobbar du med då?
<E3-Fisk> Webbutvecklare sa jag.
<E3-Fisk> Gör hemsidor, system och apps
<E3-Fisk> folk betalar bra för sånt ;)
<larsemil> jo
<larsemil> okej
<larsemil> vilka system utvecklar du mot då?
<larsemil> det var snarare den frågan jag ställde. :)
<larsemil> eller menade att ställa
<E3-Fisk> gör system för företag, liksom hotellsystem, bokningssytem och sånt
<larsemil> i vilket språk?
<realubot> E3-Fisk: Vad är din kompetens då?
<E3-Fisk> min kompetens?
<E3-Fisk> kan väl det jag gör
<realubot> E3-Fisk: Vilka språk o.s.v. behärskar du?
<realubot> Ja, vad jobbar du med då? Vad är det du gör och därmed kan?
<E3-Fisk> Php, sql, bash, c, c#, css, html, lite python och lite c++
<realubot> E3-Fisk: Ok.
<larsemil> spännande
 * larsemil sitter precis och skriver ett konferenssystem faktiskt.
<E3-Fisk> tänkt att kolla till perl nästa steg :) vet dock inte riktigt om jag kommer få användning av det
<realubot> Jag skulle kunna tänka mig att lära mig Linux, PHP, HTML, CSS och typ Python.
<realubot> Och så bash såklart.
<E3-Fisk> det är enkelt :)
<larsemil> php är det emst efterfrågade, men python är så mycket bättre. ;)
<andol> E3-Fisk: Tja lite Perl/Python/Ruby har man alltid nytta av att kunna.
<realubot> Jag tycker Java och C# är det mest efterfrågade.
<E3-Fisk> Ja kanske det :P
<larsemil> realubot: inte som webbutvecklare. Kanske .NET men i mångt och mycket php
<realubot> larsemil: Vad innebär det att du jobbar med ett konferenssystem?
<E3-Fisk> .NET Suger!
<E3-Fisk> det kan ta sig med asp
<E3-Fisk> php täcker allt där
<larsemil> realubot: att jag skriver ett konferenssystem. 1. skapa konferenser, 2. skapa anmälningsformulär. 3. Låta folk anmäla sig. 4. Exportera listor, bjuda in folk etc. 5. redigera anmälda personer.
<larsemil> osv
<realubot> E3-Fisk: Jag ser ofta i Arbetsförmedlingens annonser att dom söker folk som har bra koll på C# och Java.
<E3-Fisk> realubot, det har du rätt i! det är efterfrågat
<E3-Fisk> haha perl!                                     Perl is nicknamed "the Swiss Army chainsaw of programming languages" due to its flexibility and power.[8] It is also referred to as the "duct tape that holds the Internet together", in reference to its ubiquity and perceived inelegance
<realubot> larsemil: Ok, ett bokningssystem då alltså? Inte typ en Skype-applikation för att hålla vidoekonferenser?
<realubot> Är inte Perl mest till för att processa text eller är jag helt fel ute nu?
<realubot> Typ grep/sed. :S
<E3-Fisk> ja vet inte, kan inte det :P
<realubot> E3-Fisk: Gick du IT-gymnasie eller?
<larsemil> realubot: ja precis
<realubot> larsemil: Ok.
<larsemil> realubot: allt du kan göra med php/python kan du göra med perl
<realubot> Och allt man kan göra med Perl kan man göra med Python, typ.
<larsemil> realubot: sen är perl väldigt starkt när det kommer till reguljära uttryck, men det är långt ifrån enda saken man kan göra med det.
<realubot> På MIT säger dom att Python klarar allt som alla andra programspråk klar, typ. :S
<E3-Fisk> realubot, ja men jag gjorde inget där och lärde mig på egen hand
<realubot> larsemil: Ja, just det. Så var det ja. Perl är bra för regexp. Det var det jag tänkte på när jag menade att processa text.
<realubot> *när jag skrev...
<larsemil> realubot: det är ju sant. python är ju helt guddomligt att jobba med
<E3-Fisk> på vilket sätt?
<larsemil> objektorienteringen for starters. sen är det smidig syntax, det är lättläst när man tar tag i gammal kod och sen alla imports som finns redan. <3
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> matkoma++
<realubot> Åh, tänk den som ändå hade råd att äta mat.
<Kirill^> reboot
<amelia> skillnaden mellan perl och python är att i perl finns det 1001 sätt att göra allt, i python finns det 1.
<E3-Fisk> bra dåligt?
<E3-Fisk> så är perl bättre än python? eller inte=
<amelia> det beror på vad man vill ha
<E3-Fisk> kan jag hålla mig till python? ;P
<amelia> är du nöjd med det så absolut
<E3-Fisk> Najs : >
<realubot> http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/5660/201110121201001870x1056.png
<larsemil> realubot: vad är det där dwarfPorn.iso för något?
 * phnom har precis reducerat storleken på sin .jar med 98%
 * larsemil klappar på phnom 
<phnom> basedir="." betyder INTE vart ant ska lägga jar-filen, utan suginalltduharidenhärmappenochläggdetijaren.
<realubot> larsemil: Det är den där rullen vi spelade in tillsammans med Stallman. Kommer du inte ihåg?
<haffe> E3-Fisk: Perl eller python.
<haffe> Svaret kommer efter 6 månader när du försöker läsa koden igen.
<larsemil> realubot: haha!
<amelia> haffe: haha
<realubot> Den här killen har ett bra jobb: http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.409245/han-skoter-firefox-support-at-450-miljoner
<MrMind> såg det också, helt okej jobb asså
<realubot> MrMind: Mm. Du. Jag mailade Borås Stad ang. elevdatorerna. Här är frågan OCH svaret: http://paste.ubuntu.com/706629/
<MrMind> ska läsa det, tack för att du tog dig dit att göra det!
<airboydkitty> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bondepartiet <-- Fanns väl ett svenskt parti som hette det också? :S
<MrMind> mycket intressant, men vad menas med att dom "leasar"?
<kodein> att de hyr dem och slipper sköta garantiärenden osv själva utan bara får utbyte direkt av dem de leasar från
<kodein> det är ju inget dåligt avtal iaf.
<kodein> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leasing <-- om leasing
<MrMind> aha okej, men det är 251:-/mån i 33 månader per dator?
<kodein> ja.
<kodein> 8283:- per dator över tre år
<amelia> det är ju faktikst riktigt billigt.
<amelia> speciellt om det inkluderar support, försäkring o.s.v. under tre år.
<kodein> airboydkitty: nja, centerpartiet hette bondeförbundet, inte bondepartiet
<MrMind> amelia: jo, verkar va ett riktigt bra avtal faktiskt
<airboydkitty> Aha.
<airboydkitty> 144 lax i månadslön för Jubelidiotholt... är det efter eller före skatt? För jag har aldrig fattat vad meningen är att prata om vad man får innan skatt, eftersom man aldrig ser röken av de pengarna ändå.
<amelia> airboydkitty: det är nog före skatt eftersom man brukar ange lön så.
<amelia> airboydkitty: även om det nu är helt offtopic (som vanligt när du säger något) så spelar det faktiskt roll vad man har för lön innan skatt eftersom att hela lönen t.ex. är pensionsgrundande.
<airboydkitty> Vad är hans riktiga lön i så fall? 100 lax? 120 firrar?
<airboydkitty> Äh. Pensionen ligger i framtiden när inget spelar någon roll.
<amelia> airboydkitty: snarare 77k om man säknar på 30% kommunalskatt.
<amelia> sen tillkommer ju massa skatt upp till 50% på allt över 25k innan skatt.
<amelia> airboydkitty: men som sagt, det är rätt offtopic så du kan ju läsa mer om skatt på www.skatteverket.se
<airboydkitty> Värdelös sajt utan vettig information.
<airboydkitty> amelia är en bättre informationskanal.
<airboydkitty> 77 tusen... då borde de prata om det och inte om det dubbla.
<amelia> airboydkitty: fast den här kanalen är inte det.
<amelia> airboydkitty: det finns en kanal osm heter #ubuntu-se-offtopic om du vill fortsätta den här konversationen med andra personer från ubuntu-se.
<larsemil> http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=382782#extra eller http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=616598#extra vilken hade ni tagit?
<amelia> larsemil: samsungne
<amelia> wb Kirill^
<kodein> eizon hade jag tagit
<airboydkitty> Utan tvekan Samsung.
<kodein> VA > TN, trots allt. och eizo är ett fint märke.
<airboydkitty> Mest p.g.a. hur otroligt ful den andra ser ut.
<Kirill^> amelia: Tog lunch i samma veva :D
<amelia> jag är bara väldigt förtjust i samsung.
<airboydkitty> Sam sings, Sam sang, Sam sung.
<amelia> som bildskärmar/tv då... inte som mobiltelefoner.. måste bara påpeka det.
<larsemil> kodein: vad är VA / TN ?
<MrMind> hade förmodligen tagit samsungen
<kodein> paneltyp.
<larsemil> har ~3000 exklusive moms att inhandla skärm för.
<larsemil> kanske ta en 27" istället
<kodein> skulle välja en skärm med IPS-panel isf.
<kodein> irriterar ögonen mycket mindre än tn-paneler om man ska titta länge på dem
<larsemil> ips.. okej
<kodein> VA är nånstans mittemellan TN och IPS
<realubot> Självklart ska du välja IPS om du ska ha skärmen till annat än att spela på.
<larsemil> kodein: http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=599444#reviews
<larsemil> den hade inte hdmi
<larsemil> vilket kan vara gott med tanke på telefoner och surfplattor..
<larsemil> men i övrigt
<kodein> då kan du ju isf köpa en adapter för hdmi->dvi om det skulle vara så
<E3-Fisk> har en asus transformer, den har hdmi
<kodein> tycker den där verkar trevlig, hsh.
<kodein> hade nästan slagit till själv ifall jag inte redan hade ett gäng skärmar som är bra :)
<larsemil> kollar lite på dustin också
<realubot> larsemil: Varför kollar du inte på prisjakt?
<realubot> IPS:er: http://www.prisjakt.nu/kategori.php?l=s77082096&cols=89,544,1705&o=lokal_rank#prodlista
<larsemil> kodein: e-ips då?
<kodein> jag har ett par http://www.dustinhome.se/dell-u2311h-ultrasharp-23-wide-tft-black/product/5010456532 dustin har kört kampanjer på dem i omgångar rätt länge.
<realubot> e-ips är väl det senaste?
<realubot> Typ extra-ips.
<kodein> enhanced, ja
<realubot> kodein: Det är ju den skärmen som ligger etta på prisjakts lista också.
<larsemil> kollar på den här lite noggrannare just nu http://www.dustin.se/dell-u2412m-ultrasharp-24-wide-tft-led-black/product/5010601425
<larsemil> lutar mot den
<kodein> verkar ju rätt fin
<larsemil> märks hur ofta jag gör sånt här. visste inte ens att det fanns ett interface som hette displayport
<realubot> Är det inte Apple som har utvecklat det eller är jag helt fel ute?
<Kimmen> thunderbolt då?
<kodein> apple använder displayport en del, ja
<Kimmen> ati med
<larsemil> kodein: får jag köpa den där skärmen då? ;)
<kodein> även amd har det på en del kort, t.ex. de med många utgångar
<kodein> larsemil: ja :)
<larsemil> kodein: hurra!
<Kirill^> Nån som vet om ett bra program för att rita nätverkskartor?
<Kirill^> Vill ogärna göra det genom M$ Visio :p
<kodein> dia?
<larsemil> dia har jag gjort det i.
<larsemil> har också gjort det i ciscos det där programmet.. hmmm so är gjort för att labba i.
<larsemil> fasiken, nu blev det en samsung galaxy sII
<Kirill^> larsemil: Aha, okej :)
<E3-Fisk> cisco packet tracer
<E3-Fisk> är bra
<Kirill^> Har kollat på DIA förut, men får kolla igen då. :)
<Kirill^> Men nu måste jag rycka datorn, ska ut och inventera nätverket. ^^
 * itmannen is back (gone 03:22:55)
 * itmannen Nu har jag varit mycket snäll med min lilla fru
<E3-Fisk> Asså? använt tungan?
<itmannen> Hm. Har jag hamnat i fel forum. Verkar vara Lunarstorms IRC. ?
<larsemil> då var det beställt. tack realubot och kodein för input.
<kodein> varsågod
<E3-Fisk> itmannen,  haha
<kodein> hoppas du blir nöjd, annars kan ju jag ta den ;)
<E3-Fisk> finns det ens kvar? P
<larsemil> kodein: skickar över den isåfall med en faktura . ;)
<kodein> ja, jo, det är ju bra med packmateriel
<itmannen> Om nu någon tror det handlar om en tavla så är det helt fel gissning.
<larsemil> kodein: ja men det tar jag också betalt för. ;)
<itmannen> Jag har kört in 11.10 i hennes laptop. Och som tack ville hon absolut tvätta bilen Och jag är en snäll människa så det fick hon göra.
<realubot> larsemil: np
<larsemil> när jag körde in ubuntu på min sambos dator var det inte ett tack jag fick
<larsemil> när hon sen började köra windows igen blev hon helt galen av att allt var så segt och fungerade så konstigt
<larsemil> så då kom hon bönandes och bad om ubuntu igen
<phnom> itmannen: Har du gjort en tavla? :D
<itmannen> phnom  Nä absolut inte. Glöm det :)
<larsemil> sudo do-release-upgrade -d !
<larsemil> dags att se vad besten har att erbjuda
<itmannen> Jag fattar inte varför det är så bråttom att få upp en jätteförstoring av vårt bröllopsfoto på väggen.
<phnom> Men larsemil, det släpps ju inte förren imorgon! Det kan ju vara hur beta som helst nu ju :O
<larsemil> phnom: i know. men vet du hur sega servrarna kommer vara imorgon eller!?
<larsemil> och så blir det som vanligt, det skrivs om det på idg. folk provar. det funkar inte som windows och så kommer de hit. nej imorgon är en ircfri dag.
<larsemil> eller snälla snälla snälla amelia kan jag få nooba alla som kommer nya imorgon?
 * phnom uppgraderar till oneiric
<phnom> 1:)
<itmannen> Är det 11.10 ni yrar om ?
<phnom> itmannen: pfft, det är ju så förra veckan, nu är det 12.04 som gäller.
<itmannen> phnom Är 12.04 redan ute ?
<phnom> Nej, det var oneiric vi yrade om. :)
<itmannen> phnom  Men 11.10 har gått klockrent länge nu. Så varför är du orolig ?
<kodein> klart man kör prealphor
<phnom> itmannen: Det är jag inte, det var på skoj.
<HeMan> 620 hkr och 3000 Nm, det är grejer det!
<larsemil> kört lastbil nu!?
<HeMan> jepps!
<itmannen> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Ubuntu_12.04_LTS_.28Precise_Pangolin.29
<phnom> brumbrum
<itmannen> phnom  Ok.
<HeMan> 60 ton och 24 meter
<kodein> det går ju inte ens skoja om kodnamnen längre
<larsemil> Vad hette den innan Breezy badger? hade den ett namn?
<kodein> hoary hedgehog
<larsemil> juste. hoary va rmin första ubuntu, efter att ha kört gentoo i några år
<itmannen> Knoppix var det jag började med i Linuxvärlden
<Kimmen> warty warthog
<larsemil> min första dist var redhat, sen när jag började på allvar var det faktiskt crux.
<HeMan> yggdrasil eller slackware var min första linux distro
<HeMan> eller om det var ysl
<HeMan> var -93 i alla fall
<kodein> det var mer bök på"den tiden :)
<larsemil> 96 var min första.
<larsemil> nej 97
<HeMan> mmm, diskett-låda ftw!
<larsemil> 13 år gammal!
<realubot> itmannen: http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2011/281/f/2/gnome_shell__nord_by_0rax0-d3jl36q.png
<realubot> Vad tycker du om det temat till Gnome 3 då?
<realubot> 2008 installerade jag min första linuxdist efter att ha kört Winblows XP i många år.
<realubot> Eller om det var 2007. :S
<realubot> Jag började med Linux på allvar när 08.04 kom ut i.a.f.
<realubot> Hardy Heron.
<itmannen> realubot  Nja inget för mig. tror jag :)
<larsemil> realubot: snyggt tema.
<phnom> realubot: Det var rätt sexigt.
<Kurdistan> :) här är det som vanligt liv.
<realubot> larsemil: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/looking-for-a-beautiful-gnome-shell-theme-try-nord/
<larsemil> phnom: realubot men var det inte lite så där "hej kde" över det temat?
<phnom> larsemil: Det gör väl inget, det var ju snyggt :)
<realubot> larsemil: Ja. Det är lite KDE över temat.
<realubot> Eller något.
<Kurdistan> KDE är bra grejer.
<larsemil> då vaknade han
<larsemil> Kurdistan och philip5 har highlight på kde tror jag
<CasperN> är det inte lite KDE över hela gnome 3?
<Kurdistan> larsemil: :) skrev så för väcka philip5 till liv. han gömmer sig.
<realubot> är det 3,5 år sedan jag började med Ubuntu?
<HeMan> undra om det är någon nackdel att highlighta på det
<realubot> Jösses.
<realubot> Stämmer det verkligen? :S
<realubot> Ja. Jag började ju 08.04 och nu är det snart release av 11.10.
<larsemil> http://larsemil.daladevelop.se/ubuntu.png det här är fortfarande vad jag kör på min laptop
<Kurdistan> larsemil: stilrent.
<CasperN> samma här^
<CasperN> älskar det temat
<Kurdistan> kör du docky?
<realubot> Jag måste ju verkligen lägga på en rem när det kommer till att lära mig Linux, programmering o.s.v.
<CasperN> jag använder dock standardpanel
<larsemil> Kurdistan: awn
<Kurdistan> larsemil: awn är också bra grejer.
<CasperN> realubot: 3.5 år, då är det väl dags att skapa en egen dist snart?
<Kurdistan> kanske mer konfig. möjligheter jämfört med docky
<larsemil> Kurdistan: kör det standard med standardplugins
<realubot> CasperN: Haha. Nej du. Det lär jag inte göra i första taget.
<Kurdistan> larsemil: okej.
<CasperN> LFS + eget tema och logo = egen dist
<realubot> Jag har lärt mig en del men hade kunnat lära mig mycket mer på 3,5 år.
<Kurdistan> själv är jag klyven när det kommer till dockor
<CasperN> eller enklare, ubuntu + eget tema = egen dist
<CasperN> typ som Mint :P
<realubot> på 3 år läser ju folk in en högskoleingenjörsexamen. :S
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Gillar du inte Barbie ?
<Kurdistan> CasperN: mint har max en tiotal egna paket
<Kurdistan> inte så värst mycket
<CasperN> 10 teman alltså :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) inte min grej.
<HeMan> nacKDElar, fattar ni?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<larsemil> HeMan: 0/
<itmannen> Kurdistan  :) Nä jag förstår det.
<larsemil> Kurdistan: varför gillar du inte dockar?
<Kurdistan> larsemil: dem tar onödig kraft från burken
<Kurdistan> blir det någon så är adesk vettigast
<itmannen> amelia  Godmorgon
<larsemil> Kurdistan: och det gör inte unity eller gnome-shell eller plasma då menar du? ;)
<amelia> larsemil: jag har varit vaken länge... men snart får jag åka hem och sova!
<Kurdistan> larsemil: jepp samtliga tar mycket. jag kommer i framtiden gå in mer för spartansk skrivbordsmiljö utan DE.
<larsemil> amelia: okej?
<Kirill^> delhage: Då var man anmäld då, så vi ses den 7 november samt i slutet på november. ;)
<itmannen> amelia  Ja nog verkar du behöva vila dina ögon :D
<larsemil> Kurdistan: jag har nog med kräm för att slösa det på en vettig de
<Kurdistan> larsemil: :) slösa den på kde.
<realubot> Så här ser mitt Skrivborde ut nu (eller vad gör man inte för att få visa bilder på Rihanna i kanalen): http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/1743/201110121422241920x1080.png
<Kurdistan> realubot: standard unity utseende.
<Kurdistan> :) bara skrivbordsbilden som inte är standard
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Standard ?
<larsemil> realubot: charles alltså. nu blev ein glad.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jo. Nu är det ju mest bakgrundsbilden som är intressant. Dessutom har jag faktiskt minskat ner storleken på Launchern till minsta storleken.
<larsemil> nej åka handla och hämta barnen. ciao!
<Kurdistan> realubot: du måste gilla henne :). fan? itmannen: ja standard är den väl.
<realubot> Ciao ciao!
<itmannen> realubot  Hur har du gjort då ?
<HeMan> hmm, min bakgrund syns inte för att jag försöker utnyttja min skärm maximalt
<Kurdistan> :) själv har jag 1 skrivbord+4 virtuella
<realubot> itmannen: Jag har använt compizconfig-settings-manager
<itmannen> realubot  Aha
<realubot> itmannen: Det finns en inställning för storleken på ikonerna i Launchern i ccsm.
<phnom> HeMan: Enda gången man ser den är ju när man byter till ett fräscht skrivbord eller just har startat datorn...
<HeMan> phnom: precis
<itmannen> realubot  Trevligt.
<Kurdistan> hur står det till med compiz
<Kurdistan> sedan natty verkar den varit en mardröm
<HeMan> jag försöker att alltid köra med 3x3 virtuella skrivbord
<HeMan> och i "mitten" har jag det jag jobbar med
<HeMan> uppåt är man-sidor eller pdf'er
<HeMan> till höger web
<jesper85m_> fan e nöjd med linux mint asså, bra skit
<realubot> Jag moddade utseendet krafigt: http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/3117/201110121427471920x1080.png
<phnom> Tycker det är jobbigt med fönsterhanterare som inte vill/kan visa flera skrivbord samtidigt, så man kan byta på en skärm utan att den andra ändrar sig =/
<itmannen> jesper85m_  Så du menar att Mint är bra till gödning på lantbruk ?
<Kurdistan> skrivbord 1: redigering (bild/video) skrivbord 2:studier skrivbord 3:systemadministr. skrivbord 4:multimedia & internet skrivbord 5: virtualbox (ifall det finns något vettigt att testa.)
<jesper85m_> varför gillar du inte mint itmannen?
<amelia> på den gamla goda tiden hade jag 12 skrivbord. ett för varje F-tangent. :)
<spixx> Mint äger :P
<Kurdistan> amelia: haha.
<spixx> Amelia: har 6 på F tangenterna :)
<itmannen> jesper85m_  Det har jag inte skrivet eller sagt :)
<kodein> F666?
<spixx> itmannen: Varför hatar du mint?
<Kurdistan> :) man märker att det finns för många pojkar här. stackars amelia.
<amelia> varför ska det alltid jiddras så jävligt?
<itmannen> spixx  ? Vart i fridens dagar har du fått det ifrån ?
<spixx> itmannen: En säker källa!
<Kurdistan> spixx: linux mint är ubuntu med några veckor/månad release efter.
<itmannen> spixx  Då är din källa lika trovärdig som Juholt
<Kurdistan> samt med codecs/multimedia och egna lösningar
<spixx> ;)
<spixx> itmannen: Skojjade självklart, har mint på denna dator :D
<Kurdistan> det kan vilken ubuntu användare själv trolla ihop
<realubot> Jag kör med Ubuntu. Det tänker jag fortsätta med. Jag lägger hellre kraften på att lära mig Linux än att laborera med olika distar.
<itmannen> spixx  Jag har testat det i min laptop. Såg snyggt ut men jag är en Ubuntu
<Kurdistan> jesper85m_: :) vill du testa en bra linux dist, så finns pclinuxos för alla trötta ubuntu användare.
<Kurdistan> realubot: +1. dock bör du för din framtid lära dig rhel distar.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Finns inga trötta sådana
<Kirill^> Själv gick man från Ubuntu till RHEL WS genom jobbet ;D Så jag är grisnöjd med lyftet som jag gjorde. Visst Ubuntu är grymt, men RHEL är grymmare. ;)
<Kurdistan> annars lär du fortsätta dagdrömma
<Kurdistan> Kirill^: +1
<Kurdistan> rhel är betydligt mer stabilt
<Kurdistan> den är avsedd för seriös användning
<Kirill^> Kurdistan: Visst är det så ;D
<Kurdistan> lika stabil som debian stable
<jesper85m_> kurdistan vad gör pclinux bra då? har kollat på xubuntu tror jag det va verkar va ok
<Kirill^> Längtar bara tills jag får tag på nå klistermärken så jag får pimpa upp min laptop. ^^
<Kurdistan> jesper85m_: vad gör pclinuxos inte bra? :)
<Kirill^> Kurdistan: Snacka om battle på jobbet mitt nu. Arbetskamraten min är PRO M$, då snackar vi avgudar och allt. ^^
<spixx> itmannen: Nåväl, bäst tycker jag om centos :)
<Kirill^> Windows 7 klisterlapp på kaffekoppen osv. ;D
<Kurdistan> min kritik mot pclinuxos ligger framför allt att dem är hopplösa för hybrid kort ägare
<Kurdistan> då dem inte har vga switcheroo i sin kärna
<Kurdistan> utöver det finns det nog ingen mer nybörjarvänlig/användarvänlig dist därute.
<Kurdistan> Kirill^: stackaren. fasiken ballmer och gates ser ut som fågelskrämmare.
<Kirill^> Haha :D
<Kurdistan> Kirill^: fråga personen i frågan hur det känns att microsoft under alla sina år har släppt 2 riktiga operativsystem.
<Kurdistan> egentligen den enda vettiga windows utgåvan är xp
<Kurdistan> med monopol på marknaden
<Kurdistan> med sin windows skatt
<realubot> Kirill^: Då kan du väl lika gärna köra Fedora?
<Kirill^> Kurdistan: 2000 är den enda vettiga!
<realubot> Kirill^: Eller nej. Nu är jag ute och velar.
<Kirill^> realubot: Okej ;D
<Kurdistan> så har dem ännu inte lyckats med ett skvatt om man ser både till ekonomiska muskler och användarbas
<realubot> Vad heter den fria varianten av Red Hat nu igen?
<Kirill^> Fedora :)
<realubot> CnetOs
<realubot> Äsch.
<realubot> Tangentbordet strejkar.
<Kurdistan> Kirill^: jepp 2000 brukar också räknas till gruppen icke-microsoft floppar
<Kirill^> ^^
<realubot> CentOS
<Kurdistan> realubot: heter centos.
<realubot> Mm.
<Kirill^> Fasen, måste ta och fixa min hotellbokning nu. Laters
<Kurdistan> bra distar: pclinuxos, rhel/centos/fedora och debian.
<Kurdistan> :) natty var man riktigt nyfiken, även om man aldrig gick över.
<Kurdistan> dock 11.10 undrar jag hur ni som nu kör ubuntu känner?
<Kurdistan> kommer ut snart
<HeMan> realubot: Scientific Linux är också en gratis RHEL
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Kommer ut snart ? 11.10 har ju varit ute länge
<Kurdistan> itmannen: den så kallad stabila utgåvan.
<spacebug-> den kommer i morgon
<realubot> HeMan: SL är för dom hårda grabbarna. Cern-gänget.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Jo jag är medveten om släppet. Men har kört 11.10 sen alpha1
<HeMan> realubot: jepp! inte ens jag är så hård
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ja, du har ju också förkärlek till att formatera varje vecka. :)
<spixx> HeMan: SL är det verkligen ett bra alternativ till RH och CENT?
<Kurdistan> minns när lucid skulle släppas
<itmannen> Kurdistan  :D Nja men det beror inte på 11.10. Det är pga annat tok jag ställer till.
<Kurdistan> det var sjukt mycket folk på vårt forum
<HeMan> spixx: jag tror det, SL har rykte om sig att vara mer genomarbetat än Centos
<Kurdistan> knappt någon liv nu inför 11.10
<realubot> Dagens I-landsproblem. Jag har gått i kortbyxor fram till nu men det börjar bli lite kallt och kännas lite dumt att gå i kortbrallor i mitten av oktober.
<spixx> Kurdistan: ingen större nyhet med 10an..?
<spixx> HeMan: Ah, men de har väll nyare paket med?
<Kurdistan> spixx: hängde inte med dig riktigt där.
<HeMan> spixx: jo
<itmannen> Men jag gillar faktiskt 11.04 med gnome3 lite mer
<HeMan> spixx: SL tar inte bara uppstream-fixar
<Kurdistan> HeMan: kör du SL?
<spixx> Kurdistan: menade mest att 11:10 är mer av en uppdatering, inget nytt revolutionerande skräp med :O
<HeMan> Kurdistan: tyvärr inte
<spixx> Jo jag har sneglat på SL men vill inte ha ett serverOS som börjar likna ubuntu.
<HeMan> Kurdistan: mina kunder kör helst RHEL
<Kurdistan> spixx: stämmer. dock verkar unity fått hel del kärlek med 11.10.
<HeMan> Kurdistan: och själv har jag mest kört CentOS
<HeMan> Kurdistan: när jag inte kör RHEL
<Kurdistan> HeMan: centos är bra grejer.
<Kurdistan> HeMan: vill du ha en hem-dist för vanlig bruk så ta en titt på pclinuxos.
<spixx> Centos äger :)
<HakanS> spixx: Vad gör du då här på en Ubuntu-kanal?
<phnom> Spionerar såklart.
<HeMan> Kurdistan: min hem-dist är nog inte för vanligt bruk... :)
<HeMan> Kurdistan: jag kör KVM och LXC på host
<HeMan> Kurdistan: och ser till att quagga går
<HeMan> Kurdistan: sen börjar jag köra igång de maskiner och tjänster jag behöver...
<Kurdistan> HeMan: okej då förstår jag dig.
<Kurdistan> då är rullande utgåva inte precis det smartaste
<HeMan> Kurdistan: jag har tittat på att köra Buildroot som "dist"...
<Kurdistan> HeMan: aldrig hört talas om.
<Kurdistan> HakanS: vår kanal har många som inte kör ubuntu.
<HeMan> Kurdistan: http://buildroot.uclibc.org/
<Kurdistan> ibland känns :) det att majoriteten ej kör
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Kan det verkligen stämma ?
<Kurdistan> HeMan: nördigt värre.
<HakanS> Kurdistan: Jo jag vet. Frågan är bara varför de är här.
<HeMan> Kurdistan: tack tack!
<Kurdistan> HakanS: kanske för vår kanal är den bästa linux kanalen på svenska.
<HeMan> Kurdistan: jag jobbar på att få upp nördigheten!
<Kurdistan> HeMan: haha. okej. då är du på rätt väg.
<Kurdistan> HeMan: då bör du inte köra med x.
<Kurdistan> :)
<HakanS> Kurdistan: Finns det någon annan svensk linux-kanal?
<Kurdistan> HakanS: ingen aning. (k)ubuntu finns ju.
<Kurdistan> där brukar dem vara två användare.
<Kurdistan> :)
<HeMan> Kurdistan: beror på vad jag vill göra
<Kurdistan> även arch har någon märkte jag.
<Kurdistan> HeMan: vill du plocka nörd poäng så ska du bojkotta x.
<Kurdistan> :P
<Kurdistan> du bör bara starta x i nödfall.
<Kurdistan> :P
<HeMan> Kurdistan: jag har inte hunnit labba med Wayland
<itmannen> Men nog är väl denna kanal för alla öppna OS ?
<MrMind> ingen som provat owncloud? verkar rätt intressant http://techworld.idg.se/2.1014/1.409770/har-ar-molntjansten-for-paranoida
<Kurdistan> MrMind: det är för kde distar.
<Kurdistan> tror kubuntu kommer med den
<itmannen> MrMind  Jo jag har testat.
<HakanS> MrMind: Jag kör ownCloud på min server.
<HeMan> Kurdistan: jag har provat köra GTK direkt mot framebuffer
<Kurdistan> HeMan: wayland känns spännande.
<MrMind> funkar det bra då? värt att testa?
<Kurdistan> lär väl bli standard till nästkommande LTS (ej 12.04).
<Kurdistan> MrMind: jag har ej testat.
<Kurdistan> ubuntu one är bra grejer också.
<HakanS> MrMind: Funkar bra.
<Kurdistan> 5 gb
<itmannen> MrMind  jag har inte grottat så mycket i det. Men det fungerar då iaf.
<MrMind> okej, ska allt testa det lite snabbt
<Kurdistan> kubuntu är faktiskt en bra dist inom buntu familjen
<Kurdistan> gillar framför allt lubuntu.
<Kurdistan> det är riktigt bra grejer
 * itmannen is away: Ska "leka" lite med screencast via min laptop.
<Kurdistan> :) det är intressant. trots att det finns en del ubuntu-hatare
<Kurdistan> så är ubuntu den dist som är störst och flest gör forkar/remix etc.
<Kurdistan> kolla bara distrowatch
<HeMan> oooh! NFSv4 verkar har ipv6-stöd!
<Kurdistan> senaste 7 dagarna så finns det 5 (inklusive ubuntu) buntu distar på topp 20.
<HakanS> info #ubuntu-se
<HakanS> !
<HakanS> !HakanS
<ubot2> Factoid 'HakanS' not found
<larsemil> !larsemil
<ubot2> Factoid 'larsemil' not found
<larsemil> meh
<larsemil> outbildad bot
<phnom> !real_ubot
<ubot2> :(
<phnom> !antii
<ubot2> Ner ner ner, ner för backen ner! ♪
<ubot2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdRCXrr-XHo
<antii> :D
<antii> LAKUPIPPU
<phnom> :O
<phnom> buffer move 2
<phnom> doh
<HeMan> !HeMan
<ubot2> heman is The Master of the Other Universe!
<Kirill^> amelia: Hurru... Hur fasen fixar man in "restricted extras" för RHEL6? :O
<derfian> Kirill^: rhn.redhat.com?
<derfian> Om restricted extras är en "channel".
<Kirill^> nej nej... Restricted menas med codecs för mp3 och filmer ^^
<Kirill^> Är redan reggad som partner på red hat så ;)
<derfian> rpmfusion i så fall, kanske
<Kirill^> har kollat där med
<delhage> rpmforge
<delhage> men var försiktig med det repot
<delhage> jag har det disablat och kör --enablerepo=rpmforge när jag ska installera nåt
<delhage> eller vänta, numera kör jag yum-priorities
<derfian> jag brukar undvika rpmforge, det och epel spelar inte snällt
<delhage> med yum priorities så funkar det
<delhage> för mig med mediagrejer iaf
<delhage> yum-plugin-priorities
<DanielSenat> hur trycker man <super>space?
<DanielSenat> snabbtagnent till gnome do...
<kodein> först håller du in super, sen trycker du ner space
<DanielSenat> var finns super!
<DanielSenat> :)
<amelia> DanielSenat: win-tangenten
<kodein> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_key_(keyboard_button)
<derfian> delhage: priorities funkar ju bara om paketen heter likadant i båda repos - SOAPpy och python-soap är samma paket med olika namn i epel och rpmforge
<DanielSenat>  amelia tack!
<DanielSenat> det funkar ;)
<kodein> för mig har supertangenten en ifylld diamant
<kodein> operativsystemet tycker alltså mina metatangenter är super
<DanielSenat> PÃ¥ min laptop heter den Fn
<DanielSenat> eller nej-
<kodein> nä, fn är en annan tangent
<delhage> derfian: jag använder iofs inte paket med det problemet men då kan man ju även använda exclude
<DanielSenat> kodein, såg det!
<DanielSenat> bara att jag har fransk laptop
<kodein> azerty?
<DanielSenat> med separat svenskt bord
<DanielSenat> men har ingen Fn knapp på mitt svenska..
<kodein> men ditt separata tangentbord kanske har en numpad också?
<kodein> fn använder man ju för att t.ex. komma åt numpad på tangentbord som inte har ett riktigt
<kodein> ibland pgup och pgdn osv också
<DanielSenat> aha, det förklarar saken
<DanielSenat> vilken smidig knapp
<derfian> delhage: om man också bygger om det ena paketet att göra provide på det andra funkar det ju
<delhage> derfian: det låter jobbigare att underhålla
<derfian> delhage: visst är det, så jag undviker helst rpmforge :-)
<Kirill^> delhage: Något man får kolla på senare ;)
<delhage> derfian: sure, men vill man ha mediastödet så är det det enklaste sättet jag hittat för rhel iaf
<delhage> rpmforge i fedora dock
<delhage> err
<delhage> rpmfusion
<Kirill^> Hörs imorgon
<Kurdistan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh-gqYNU51s&noredirect=1 någon som vet om man kan höra liknande ljud. vad problemet kan vara?
<Kurdistan> fläkt-relaterad?
<Kurdistan> smuts
<Kurdistan> fläkt som sjunger sin sista vers
<Kurdistan> senaste dagarna har datorn låtit mer än vanligt
<Kurdistan> då brukar ändå fläkten låta som en jet-plan
 * itmannen is back (gone 01:55:12)
<Kurdistan> :) för en gång skull behöver man er vishet och ni gömmer er.
<Kurdistan> typisk.
<kodein> dvdläsaren.
<Kurdistan> kodein: säker?
<phnom> wtfbbq, hur anger man antalet skrivbord man vill ha i oneiric?
<Kurdistan> jag aldrig haft problem med dvd-läsaren
<kodein> det ljudet i videon är från dvdläsaren.
<Kurdistan> kodein: för när jag har batterin på brukar det låta mer än när jag tar ut den.
<kodein> det börjar när han försöker läsa från den, ju
<Kurdistan> kodein: okej, då har burken inte samma problem.
<phnom> Kurdistan: Provat att köpa en burk luft och blåsa bort allt damm?
<kodein> du skulle ju kunna försöka ta reda på var i dattan ljudet kommer ifrån, t.ex. om det är fläkten eller hårddisken
<kodein> hårddiskar kan låta illa ett tag innan de ger upp helt, t.ex.
<Kurdistan> phnom: det hade varit perfekt, men nu finns inte sådant längre.
<Kurdistan> inte senast jag kolla
<phnom> Kurdistan: Damm? Eller luft?
<kodein> clas ohlson har, kjell har, jula tror jag har, biltema tror jag ska ha
<Kurdistan> phnom: luft.
<phnom> Ja, det finns överallt ungefär.
<Kurdistan> kodein: det kommer från fläkten.
<kodein> prova rengöra den då, nästa steg är att byta den
<Kurdistan> kodein: fujitsu laptop är besvärliga.
<kodein> tycker jag inte
<Kurdistan> har försökt men misslyckats.
<Kurdistan> kodein: då är du van handskas med sådant. är inte van med skruva/mecka med burkar.
<kodein> min har varit beskedlig hela sin livslängd, tills batteriet dog
<kodein> men det är ju inga större problem att plocka isär heller. leta reda på servicemanual kan vara bra innan man börjar, dock
<Kurdistan> kodein: har du fujitsu siemens?
<kodein> alla vanliga byten brukar finnas beskrivna
<Kurdistan> kodein: jag tror tyvärr service manualen är gone.
<kodein> från internet? säker?
<kodein> vad har du för modell?
<kodein> servicemanualen brukar man aldrig få själv, utan den är för verkstan främst
<Kurdistan> kodein: sorry jag leta ifall jag hade kvar manualen. FUJITSU SIEMENS AMILO Pa 1538 REFERENCE
<kodein> hmmkay.
<kodein> det där var enklare förra gången jag behövde få tag på. nu verkar länkfarmarna där de vill ha betalt ha florerat ytterligare
<Kurdistan> kodein: jepp. fujitsu och siemens har ju gått sina skilda vägar
<kodein> det har inget med saken att göra
<kodein> och FSC är helägt av Fujitsu nu
<Kurdistan> kodein: det stämmer.
<Kurdistan> nu blev det tyst igen. :)
<itmannen> Rackar vad bra det blivit i Google Maps nu. man kan få fram busstider och färdväg. Perfekt
<itmannen> Nu är det dags att se dagens elände på TV. Nyheterna mao
<Linda^> Hörrni, när jag matar in ett usbminne i usb-porten så kan jag inte se den på skrivbordet. Why is this? :o
<MrMind> Linda^: va är det för filsystem på usb-minnet?
<Linda^> MrMind: fat32 tror jag
<Linda^> fast det har ju inte varit något hinder förr
<Linda^> innan jag formaterade datorn (laptopen/ubuntu) så funkade det. Jag hade ubuntu även innan formateringen
<MrMind> okej, men kolla ifall du ser usb-minnet i fdisk eller med dmesg
<MrMind> skriv antingen "sudo fdisk -l"
<MrMind> eller "dmesg" i terminalen
<Linda^> har för mig att jag gör det.. men hang on
<Linda^> jorå, den verkar finnas med MrMind
<MrMind> hmm, har du provat mounta den manuellt?
<Linda^> hur gör jag det? Men ska det verklgien behövas?
<MrMind> funkar det att mounta det manuellt kan man utesluta att det är fel på usb-minnet och att felet ligger i ubuntu
<Linda^> har testat med annat minne också så :P
<cahoot> kan vara en hjälp i felsökningen
<MrMind> och det andra usb-minnet kom inte heller upp i nautilus?
<Linda^> inte i min dators skrivbord
<Linda^> men i den andra datorn.. dvs skolans
<Linda^> där dök den upp
<Kurdistan> Linda^: ändra till fat16
<Linda^> Kurdistan: äre så?
<Kurdistan> Linda^: jepp.
<Linda^> testar nu direkt.. hang on!
<MrMind> varför ska hon formetara om till fat16?
<Kurdistan> MrMind: vill hon göra bootbar usb?
<Kurdistan> ja då är fat16
<Kurdistan> ext2/3
<Kurdistan> bäst
<MrMind> hon ska väll inte göra ett bootbart usb?
<Linda^> jag ska inte göra en bootbar usb
<MrMind> isåfall har jag missuppfattat det hela
<Kurdistan> haha okej jag tänkte det var bootbar usb ni skrev om
<Linda^> jag vill kunna stoppa in ett usbminne i datorn och få upp den på skrivbordet. Nu när jag tänker efter förstår jag inte heller varför jag ska formatera mitt usbminne :P
<Kurdistan> Linda^: kan du inte se usb minnet alls?
<Linda^> Kurdistan: inte på skrivbordet
<Linda^> men vet att den är mountad iaf
<Kurdistan> Linda^: disk utility något
<Kurdistan> där kan du monta
<Kurdistan> avmonta
<Linda^> sist så grejjade en i klassen med något så det dök upp på skrivbordet
<MrMind> Kurdistan: hon ser den i fdisk men den automountas inte
<Kurdistan> Linda^: jag kör inte gnome eller ubuntu längre.
<Linda^> okej
<Kurdistan> annars hade jag kunnat vara till hjälp
<cahoot> kolla i gconf-editor att nautilus är konfat att visa alla enheter
<Kurdistan> Linda^: kan du prova: sudo modprobe -r floppy
<MrMind> Linda^: men du ser alltså usb-minnet i fdisk, men problem är att det inte automountas? har du provat usb-minnet i någon annan dator?
<Linda^> ja, den dyker upp på min windowsdator
<Linda^> och har som sagt testat med annat usbminne idag.. som funkade fint på skolans dator, men syntes inte på mitt skrivbord på min dator
<MrMind> okej, så inga usb-minnen du provat på den datorn mountas+
<Kurdistan> To enable or disable automount open a terminal and type gconf-editor followed by the [Enter] key.
<Kurdistan> Browse to /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount.
<Linda^> apps?
<Linda^> var ligger det?
<Kurdistan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<Kurdistan> System->Preferences->Removable Drives and Media.  <<--- kanske så enkelt
<Kurdistan> ?
<Kurdistan> Linda^: läs länken jag direktlänka till.
<larsemil> sådär. 11.10.
<MrMind> härligt, flyter det på bra?
<larsemil> jodå
<larsemil> lite småsaker jag inte gillar
<MrMind> Linda^: du installerade möjligvis inte ubuntu från ett usb på datorn det krånglar på?
<MrMind> larsemil: okej, ska testa på det i virtualbox så fort jag hinner, verkar rätt trevligt faktiskt
<Linda^> MrMind: jag installerade från usb då jag inte har cd/dvdrom på datorn
<MrMind> Linda^: okej, kan du lägga upp din /etc/fstab på pastebin eller liknande sida+
<MrMind> ?
<Linda^> okej, vänta
<Linda^> MrMind: http://pastebin.com/ZAgyBFhD
<Kurdistan> Linda^: har u läst länken?
<Linda^> Kurdistan: Ja.. men jag vill inte göra flera saker samtidigt och mixa ihop olika todos
<MrMind> hmm, någon som använder ubuntu och kan jämföra sin fstab med Linda^s? brukar inte root partitionen mountas med UUID:t i ubuntu och inte med /dev/sdX?
<Linda^> båda var sett till true iaf
<Linda^> set*
<Linda^> MrMind: Kan jag ha gjort något knas när jag formaterade om?
<Linda^> fast till saken hör att jag har haft samma fel på två omformateringar nu
<Linda^> med olika versioner av ubuntu
<MrMind> det kan hända... skumt faktiskt, säker att det inte är något fel på datorn?
<MrMind> annars kan det va din fstab
<Linda^> hur vet jag om det är fel på datorn? :o
<MrMind> tror inte är det, kan du installera ubuntu med hjälp av usb portarna är det inget fel på dom iallafall
<Linda^> jag har ju inga andra problem med den
<Linda^> nä, menart
<Linda^> samma usbminne dessutom
<MrMind> som du installerade ubuntu med?
<Linda^> ja
<Linda^> men den är ju formaterad sen dess
<Linda^> ville spara filer på den idag när vi satt på skolan..
<Linda^> eller jag ville spara filer till min dator, från ett annat usbminne
<Linda^> snarare.
<Linda^> hm.. jag ska inte ändra i bios tro?
<Linda^> ändrar ju där innan jag formaterar om..att starta med usb
<Linda^> vet inte om den återställer sig automatiskt
<MrMind> ne, det ska inte påverka det... är bara vad du vill boota datorn ifrån
<Linda^> Okej
<Linda^> knaaas
<MrMind> men se ifall du kan jämföra din fstab med någon annan som kör ubuntu... så du kan utesluta att det inte är något fel dör
<MrMind> där
<Linda^> hupp
<Linda^> Markslap: kör du ubuntu?
<Markslap> Ja
<Linda^> bra! Då jämför vi
<Markslap> PÃ¥ servern. :)
<Linda^> meh
<Linda^> hjälp mig med mitt problem nu
<itmannen> Jag tror inte fstab ser lika ut i tex 11.10 som i 10.10
<Linda^> jag kör 10.10 netbook
<Markslap> Har även dualboot på laptopen och hade på min stationära.
<Markslap> Men Windows skrev över GRUB.
<Markslap> :<
<Linda^> Markslap: Så intresserad var jag inte av vad du körde på samtliga datorer :P
<Markslap> Jag kör Ubuntu Server 11.04.
<Linda^> suck.. :\
<Linda^> Om man ska formatera igen då kanske
<MrMind> men jag måste dra nu, kommer tillbaks om några timmar ifall du inte lyckats lösa det, lycka till nu =)
<itmannen> Markslap  Men det fixar du lätt med skivan "boot repair"
<Linda^> MrMind: Blir nog en formatering.. om jag känner mig själv rätt. Men då kommer det väl ändå inte funka :(
<Markslap> itmannen: I know. :P
<Markslap> itmannen: Men jag bryr mig inte riktigt.
<itmannen> Markslap  Ok
<itmannen> Linda^  Har du problem med att formatera USB ?
<Linda^> nej!
<Linda^> jag har problem med att få upp usbminnet på datorn
<Linda^> på skrivbordet
<Linda^> samtliga usbminnen
<Linda^> och usbporten är det inget fel på
<Linda^> och inte minnet heller
<Markslap> Körde Ubuntu innan jag uppgraderade datorn, och nu använder är det en C2Q 6600, 4GB RAM och ett HD4770, och eftersom ATI-drivarna suger i Lunix så kör jag Windows.
<itmannen> Linda^  Ok. Ser du det i filhanteraren ?
<Linda^> fstab?
<Linda^> eller va?
<Markslap> Bara som speldator och lite filmuppspelning.
<Linda^> itmannen: tänk på att jag är lite noobig ännu
<Linda^> itmannen: den dyker upp i disk utilitys iaf
<itmannen> Linda^  Jadå. Men ser du ditt USB i din hemmamapp
<MrMind> Linda^: tror det kan ha med din fstab att göra... ganska säker på att inte root partiotionen mountas under /dev/sdX, brukar vara partiotionens UUID, kan vara det som bråkar med dina usb-minnen
<MrMind> men måste gå nu, lycka till!
<Linda^> MrMind: Fast jag hade ju samma fel innan jag formaterade om senast.
<Linda^> aja
<Markslap> saker mountas väl under /media/ i Ubuntu?
<Linda^> itmannen: och nej. Den syns inte i min hemmamapp
<itmannen> Linda^  Jag tvivlar starkt på att det har med fstab att göra. USB monteras per automatik
<Linda^> så varför kan jag inte se den på skrivbordet?
<itmannen> Linda^  Vad är det för sorts mUSBminne du har ?
<Linda^> öh
<Linda^> jag fick den av min hyresvärd när jag flyttade in
<Linda^> och vad min klasskompis har för minne vettefan
<Linda^> som jag också testat med
<itmannen> Linda^  Aha. Den sorten :D
<Linda^> spelar det någon roll? Den funkar fint annars. I andra datorer
<itmannen> Linda^  Nja det är inte säkert att alla USB läses i alla maskiner nämligen
<Linda^> men den har lästs i den här maskinen förr
<Linda^> innan jag formaterade om
<Linda^> jag har formaterat om två gånger sen den fungerade
<Linda^> undra om det har med att jag installerat 64bitars istället för 32bitars
<Linda^> dom båda senaste gångerna
<itmannen> Linda^  Ok. Men du ser den om du öppnar "diskverktyg ?
<Linda^> ja
<Linda^> om du menar disk utilitys på engelska
<itmannen> Linda^  Precis så. Men är det där du har formaterat det ?
<Linda^> jag har formaterat den i min windows. Återigen, spelar det någon roll? Har ju funkat förr so msagt.
<Linda^> Partitionering: Master boot record
<Linda^> vad menas med det egentligen?
<itmannen> Linda^  Vad som funkat förr har inte med sakan att göra. Nu är det detta problem som gäller
<Linda^> Mount point: not mounted
<Linda^> när jag kollar i disk utilitys
<Linda^> kan inte klicka på "mount volume" heller
<itmannen> Linda^  Formetar om den i diskverktyget
<Linda^> får error
<itmannen> Linda^  Får du error när du ska formatera ? Då måste du avmoontera den först
<Linda^> jag kunde formatera
<Linda^> men den syns ändå inte
<itmannen> Hm
<itmannen> Linda^  Har du provat att lägga in ett Ubuntu på detta USB ?
<Linda^> Ja, det är så jag har formaterat datorn
<Linda^> med just detta usb
<itmannen> Linda^  Men sen har du formaterat detta minne
<Linda^> jag formaterade ju det preics.. så nej, jag har inte hunnit på en halv minut
<Linda^> eller va? Nu är jag förvirrad
<Linda^> innan jag formaterade första gången idag (usbminnet) så fanns där ett bootbart ubuntu
<Linda^> eller hu rman nu ska säga
<[swe]jeppe> pclinuxos påväg ner nu då :-)
<itmannen> Linda^  Det var inte så jag menade. Normalt sett så ska detta inte vara något problem. Men kör in en ny ubuntu på ditt minne. Bara för att det ska bli absolut rätt formatering
<Linda^> itmannen: Jag ska skapa ett nytt bootbart minne, med annan version av ubuntu?
<itmannen> Linda^  Spelar ingen roll vilken version du väljer
<Linda^> okej.. men då får jag göra det i windows. För jag vettefan hur jag ska göra det i ubuntu..
<itmannen> Linda^  Detta är lite av overkilling. Men kan vara värt att testa
<[swe]jeppe> det va ingen bra lina den ison ligger på 1.5timmar för en 600mb
<itmannen> Linda^  Men du har ett program i ubuntu som heter "skapa uppstartsdisk"
<[swe]jeppe> kurdistan e du vaken?
<[swe]jeppe> kan man ladda ner senaste stable kernel från kernel.org till vilken distro som helst?
<itmannen> Ingen aning
<itmannen> Nya kernel får jag per automatik
<[swe]jeppe> har läst nånstans att 3,0 kerneln skall ge bättre batteri
<cahoot> du kan bygga vilken du vill
<[swe]jeppe> hur tar man reda på vilken kernel man har?
<itmannen> hardinfo
<cahoot> dvs du kan inte ladda hem en kompilerad kernel
<cahoot> uname
<[swe]jeppe> cahoot så man kan inte bara gå in på kernel.org och ladda ner den?
<cahoot> källkoden
<cahoot> kruxet brukar vara att konfigurera
<Linda^> itmannen: Aja, försent nu.. skapade i windows
<[swe]jeppe> ok
<itmannen> Linda^  Huvudsaken det funkade
<Linda^> itmannen: Att skapa ett bootbart minne? well, ja. Det funkade sist också. Annars hade jag ju inte kunnat formatera om som sagt.
<arand> I ubuntu är det ju möjligt att testa ny kernels via kernel-teamets PPA
<itmannen> Linda^  Bra. Men nu kom jag att tänka på en sak. Kör inte du ubuntu i en VM ?
<Linda^> itmannen: nej
<Linda^> i min laptop kör jag ubuntu
<itmannen> Linda^  Ok
<Linda^> i min vmware på stationära kör jag centos
<[swe]jeppe> hade inte kernal 3.0 i ubuntu nu iaf
<[swe]jeppe> ingen som har pclinuxos och dela ut med bra up lina?
<itmannen> Nä ingen :)
<itmannen> Just nu kör jag Linux kernel 3.0.0-11 i min 11.10
<Kurdistan> [swe]jeppe: var på telefon.
<[swe]jeppe> kurdistan ok :-)
<Kurdistan> Linda^: hur gick det?
<Linda^> Kurdistan: inget är löst
<Kurdistan> [swe]jeppe: du kan ju tanka ner pclinuxos från deras hemsida.
<Kurdistan> Linda^: kan du se usb minnet från disk utility
<Kurdistan> ?
<Linda^> ja
<itmannen> Det där har vi redan gått igenom kurden
<[swe]jeppe> gör det men går segt tankat 100mb på 20min :-(
<Kurdistan> hmm då bör ju det jag direktlänka fixa det åt dig
<Linda^> Kurdistan: Vad exakt ska den fixa?
<Linda^> att det syns på skrivbordet?
<Kurdistan> [swe]jeppe: vilken tankar du ner?
<Kurdistan> Linda^: :) du kanske bör läsa det man skickar till dig.
<Linda^> både både media_automount och media_automount_open är satta till tru
<Linda^> true
<Linda^> som jag sa förut
<[swe]jeppe> kurdistan kde descktopen
<Kurdistan> [swe]jeppe: http://distrib-coffee.ipsl.jussieu.fr/pub/linux/pclinuxos/live-cd/pclinuxos-kde-2011.09.iso
<Kurdistan> ?
<Kurdistan> går det segt testa några av speglarna/mirror
<itmannen> Det är nog enklare att köpa ett nytt USB. Dom är ju billiga
<Linda^> itmannen: Det är fortfarnade inte usbminnet det är fel på
<cahoot> kolla i gconf-editor att nautilus är konfat att visa alla enheter
<itmannen> Linda^  Jasså. varför set du det inte då i ubuntu
<Kurdistan> cahoot: +1. det är exakt vad direkt länken tar upp.
<Kurdistan> Linda^: envisas. :P
<Linda^> itmannen: huh?
<Linda^> Jag ha ju följt länken!
<itmannen> Linda^  Du kommer väl på mötet ikväll ?
<Linda^> vilket möte? :o
<itmannen> #ubuntu-se-mote klockan 20:30
<[swe]jeppe> nu så hita en dansk mirror 6min lite bättre
<Kurdistan> Linda^: sätt in usb stickan
<Kurdistan> öppna terminalen och skriv: mount
<Kurdistan> Linda^: jag fann lösningen:
<Kurdistan> gconf-editor
<Kurdistan> Then apps - nautilus - desktop and make sure volumes_visible is checked
<itmannen> Men hon ser den inte i filhenterarer heller kurden
<Linda^> Kurdistan: volumes_visible är redan checked
<Kurdistan> Linda^: hmm.
<Linda^> hmm indeed
<Kurdistan> Linda^: för skoj skull
<Kurdistan> uncheck
<Kurdistan> avmarkera
<Linda^> and then?
<Kurdistan> :) be till jesus
<Linda^> dude
<Kurdistan> logga ut och in
<itmannen> :D Snacka om långskott
<Linda^> bara logga ut och logga in? inte starta om datorn?
<Kurdistan> Linda^: om du jätte gärna vill så kan du starta om x.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Linda^> och med starta om x menar du datorn?
<Kurdistan> Linda^: nä.
<Linda^> vad menar du då?
<Kurdistan> Linda^: när du startar om så bör det finnas möjlighet starta om x
<Kurdistan> vette tusan vad det exakt heter
<Linda^> men vad är x?
<Linda^> hur startar jag om x?
<Kurdistan> Linda^: dvs grafiken kommer starta om
<itmannen> Linda^  Du måste förlåta kurden. För nördar har sitt eget språk :D
<Linda^> jag kanske borde kunna detta. Me ndet kan jag inte
<Linda^> okej. Skitsamma! Jag tänker försöker formatera om till ubuntu 32bitars
<Linda^> se om det funkar
<Kurdistan> Linda^: logga ut och in bara.
<Kurdistan> skit i starta om x
<amelia> Linda^: X är det grafiska gränssnittet och det går att starta om med t.ex. Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<Kurdistan> om du tycker det är besvärligt
<[swe]jeppe> så då skapas min usb stick
<Kurdistan> [swe]jeppe: lycka till.
<[swe]jeppe> :-)
<Kurdistan> glöm inte tacka mig efteråt
<Kurdistan> :)
<seno> någon som vet om det finns textinläsningsprogram för linux?
<itmannen> seno  menar du OCR ?
<[swe]jeppe> ofc
<Linda^> amelia: Hände inget när jag körde ctrl alt backspace :\
<seno> det vill säga program som kan tolka tal och föra över det till text.
<seno> ocr, ofc?
<Linda^> Kurdistan: Sen ser jag inte hur en uncheck ska funka..  helt ologiskt!
<Linda^> Men jag tänker försöak formatera om
<Kurdistan> Linda^: ja det är ologisk.
<Linda^> tänkte ändå göra
<Kurdistan> men det har funkat för andra
<Linda^> återgår till 21bitars
<seno> vet inte om sådana program finns överhuvudtaget
<Linda^> 32*
<Kurdistan> Linda^: usb stickan kan formateras till fat16
<Linda^> Kurdistan: Den är till 16 redan
<Kurdistan> men det är ju inte ditt problem
<Kurdistan> Linda^: har du gjort det jag skrev
<Kurdistan> logga ut/in
<Linda^> nej!
<Kurdistan> ?
<Linda^> jag ska formatera om datorn
<Linda^> skitsamma!
<itmannen> seno  Jag är osäker på om det är detta du menar. men prova e-Speak. Finns i förrådet
<Kurdistan> :) syryoyo kom igen
<Linda^> tillbaka till 32bitars istället för 64
<Linda^> kom igen själv!
<Kurdistan> Linda^: vilken buntu version?
<[swe]jeppe> vad försöker ni göra?
<Linda^> kör jag nu? eller ska jag formatera till?
<Kurdistan> Linda^: både och.
<Linda^> jag kör ubuntu 10.10 netbook remix eller vad den nu heter
<Kurdistan> [swe]jeppe: Linda^ har fullt upp med göra mig förvirrad.
<Linda^> och ska byta till 10.10 desktop 32bitars
<[swe]jeppe> hehe
<Kurdistan> Linda^: låter bra.
<Linda^> Bra
<Linda^> bbl om jag lyckas!
<Kurdistan> Linda^: jag kommer be till den heliga andan, fadern och sonen. :P
<Kurdistan> nä nu var jag taskig mört
<Linda^> så... religiösa vi ska va då
<Kurdistan> :P Linda^ alltid roligt jävlas med syrianer då majoriteten är väldigt troende
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Heliga Anden heter det
<[swe]jeppe> wish me luck höres senare
<CasperN> 11.10 runt hörnet och vissa fluktar efter 10.10
<itmannen> I Fadern, Sonen och den heliga Andens namn. Amen
<Kurdistan> ita: haha sant.
<Kurdistan> CasperN: för Linda^ tror jag 11.04 inte fungerade.
<Kurdistan> kanske därför inte så sugen på 11.10
<ita> Kurdistan: ^_^
<CasperN> Kurdistan: nä, det gjorde det iof inte för mig heller
<Kurdistan> itmannen: är ita din :) fru?
<Kurdistan> CasperN: du använder 10.10?
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Nä för rackran. Hon finns inte med här
<CasperN> jupp
<Kurdistan> itmannen: bra det. annars hade hon :P lämnat dig.
<Kurdistan> CasperN: maverick är faktiskt riktigt bra.
<CasperN> jo, det tycker jag iaf
<CasperN> synd att support droppas snart
<itmannen> Kurdistan  :D Inte en chans att en kvinna skulle lämna en alphahane
<Kurdistan> tror ändå att 12.04 lär bli riktigt bra
<Kurdistan> CasperN: med snart menar du?
<Kurdistan> du vet väl att du har från och med 10.10 lanseras 18 månader support?
<CasperN> är det 18 månader på 10.10?
<Kurdistan> tills dess lär 12.04 dyka upp
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Föresten varför skulle hon lämna mig ?
<Kurdistan> CasperN: det är för varje icke-lts
<CasperN> ofan
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) hon skulle få syn på realubot.
<Kurdistan> CasperN: så du kan simma lungt.
<CasperN> trevligt att höra
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Pyttsan. Den ekorren är inget för henne :D
<CasperN> jag som sovit dåligt i flera nätter nu
<Kurdistan> CasperN: lts har 3 år.
<Kurdistan> därför förstår jag inte hetsen uppgradera om man har något som fungerar
<CasperN> nä
<Kurdistan> itmannen: haha säg inte så. han kanske är charmtroll.
<CasperN> och 10.10 fungerar nästintill felfritt för mig
<Kurdistan> CasperN: jag har ju inget val kör ju :) rullande utgåva.
<CasperN> hittat en liten grej jag stör mig på, men det ska jag nog åtgärda när jag orkar
<Kurdistan> så den gör automatisk jobbet åt mig
<Kurdistan> CasperN: vad för probs?
<CasperN> mjo, jag hade tänkta att dra in arch, men det ville sig inte
<CasperN> installen gick fint som jag alltid brukar göra, men sedan tog det stop
<CasperN> arch ville inte längre än bootloadern
<CasperN> i ubuntu är det ett lite ljudfel jag har för tillfället
<Kurdistan> CasperN: knastrar ljudet?
<CasperN> fått resultat när jag googlat på det, men har inte orkat sortera ut allt
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Ja kanske det. Men han kommer inte ens i närheten av mig gällande att dra till sig kvinnlig fägring. Tror det har att göra med min keps
<CasperN> nä, det är "front" som alltid nollas när jag startar ubuntu
<Kurdistan> itmannen: haha härligt.
<CasperN> så det blir inget ljud förens jag manuellt drar upp den
<Kurdistan> CasperN: du vet att du kan spara dina inställningar med alsa?
<CasperN> ja, men den nollas ändå
<Kurdistan> CasperN: mysko.
<CasperN> inte orkat felsöka det helt som sagt, jag tror dessutom jag haft problemet tidigare för några år sedan
<Kurdistan> ska kolla
<CasperN> det är något jag gjort iaf, för jag har inte alltid haft felet i 10.10
<CasperN> men som vanligt upptäcker man det för sent för att komma ihåg vad man gjort
<frusen> någon som anväder GIMP?
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Du är ung och är inte så livserfaren. Men en keps med fläkt inmonterad kan vara mycket bra att ha ibland
<CasperN> frusen: japp
<frusen> undrar om det finns något sätt att får fram ett fönster som visar hur bilden ser ut
<frusen> jobbar ganska in-zoomat och det blir jobbigt att zooma ut och in
<itmannen> Självklart använder man Gimp
<frusen> hela tiden
<CasperN> en thumb?
<itmannen> Nä bara när jag ska redigera bilder
<larsemil> spotify laggar i 11.10. Kan det ha med qt att göra?
<Kurdistan> CasperN: kolla PM:
<CasperN> frusen: den heter navigation på svenska
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) jag får fortfarande motsatta könet på fall.
<Kurdistan> trots att man gillar burkar
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> :P det är nog tack vare att man från början är sportnörd
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Stort grattis unge man. men betänk då vad en fläktkeps skulle rendera i :D
<frusen> CasperN: tack så mkt :)
<CasperN> frusen: hittade du den?
<frusen> hette navigation på engelska versionen också ;)
<frusen> ja, precis vad jag letade efter
<CasperN> ok, bra iaf
<CasperN> frusen: visa nu lite cool pixelart!
<itmannen> Godmorgon Philip5
<Philip5> itmannen: god kväll
<frusen> CasperN: ;)
<itmannen> Philip5  varut ute på fotosafari ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ska tänka på det.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Ett gott råd från en gammal vis man :) Eller var det frågvis ?
<peyam> salam salam
<Philip5> itmannen: nej. det har varit dåligt med sånt sista veckan
<peyam> vad fan snackar ni om
<peyam> Sverige vann
<peyam> igår
<itmannen> Aha. har det varit pingis turnering. Grattis Svedala
<peyam> noe
<peyam> fotboll
<itmannen> Philip5  Ok. Men det har varit några riktigt fina höstdagar att vara ute och ta några bilder på den analkande vintern på
<peyam> itmannen:  håller inte med
<peyam> vad är motsatsen till "tyvärr"?
<itmannen> peyam  Vad är det du inte håller med om ?
<peyam> den första delen
<itmannen> peyam  Ok. Så du har inte haft fina höstdagar. Då bor du på fel ställe :)
<peyam> jag bor nära ett slott
<peyam> och det är underbart där
<peyam> fast själva hösten är inte här än. fortfarande lite grönt överallt
<itmannen> Men här börjar det bli en kaskad av färgen i naturen
<phibxr> Hur fungerar Spotify under Wine för er? Jag får en krash direkt när jag har loggat in -- verkar vara ett problem som uppstod i.o.m. senaste uppdateringen av klienten.
<itmannen> phibxr  varför köra genom Wine när det finn en klient för Linux ?
<Kurdistan> phibxr: fungerar toppen.
<phibxr> itmannen, linuxklinten kräver premium. :/
<Kurdistan> det finns de som upplever problem när de har facebook trams
<Linda^> SÅJA
<Kurdistan> Linda^: wb. saknat dig. :)
<Linda^> 32bitars ubuntu 10.10 visar usb-minne i datorn
<Linda^> på skrivbordet*
<itmannen> phibxr  Och ? det är väl bara att skaffa detta då :)
<itmannen> Linda^  varför skriker du ? Elak ?
<Linda^> itmannen: Nej. Bara arg :@@@
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Sluta smöra snuskgubbe
<Kurdistan> Linda^: nice att det fungera för dig.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) snuskgubbe?
<Linda^> Kurdistan: ja.. varken 64bitars 10.10 eller netbook 10.10 fungerade
<Linda^> så bara 32an som funkar
<Kurdistan> Linda^: nice nice.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Rätt uppfattat. med tanke på dit skrivbord :D
<Kurdistan> då vet man om någon annan stackare får liknande probs
<Kurdistan> och mina tidigare tips ej funkar
<Kurdistan> itmannen: mitt skrivbord?
<Linda^> Dåså.. mat på det här? Vem bjuder?
<Kurdistan> :) jag har inga bilder på tjejer
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Hm. Ok. Kanske det var real :)
<MrMind> Linda^: härligt att det löste sig
<Kurdistan> itmannen: jepp det var han med sin rihanna.
<Linda^> MrMind: Det var nästan det jag misstänkte. Det är nog min dator som bara är kompatibelt fullt ut (nästan) med 32an
<Kurdistan> jag har skrivbordsbilder varav en är tux-orienterad.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Så var det. Ursäkta
<Kurdistan> Linda^: har nog inte så mycket med full stöd.
<MrMind> Linda^: skumt faktiskt, men som sagt, skönt att det löste sig iallafall
<Kurdistan> det kan vara så att 64-bitars buggar
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Nope. 64 buggar inte ett dyft
<Kurdistan> själv använder jag .a64 kärna som är speciell för amd
<Kurdistan> itmannen: det gjorde det tydligen för Linda^.
<Kurdistan> eller så kör jag bfs
<Kurdistan> brain fuck shel. :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Det har nog inte med 64 att göra. det är hennes leksaksdator som gör problemet
<Kurdistan> itmannen: nja. tvivlar på det. annars hade det inte fungerat med 32-bitars skiva.
<Linda^> det är väl inte att 64an buggar. Utan snarare att datorn buggar mot 64an
<Kurdistan> Linda^: +1
<Kurdistan> jesper_: hur går det?
<Kurdistan> :)
<Linda^> har för mig när jag köpte den att min kompis (som har en likadan) sa att den bara funkar till 32an.. funkar korrekt alltså
<Linda^> men jag tänkte ju inte på det såklart
<phibxr> Kurdistan, korrekt. när jag tog ett gammalt konto som inte var facebook-anslutet så fungerar spotify.
<jesper_> kurdistan nja den stanna vid installationen får kolla om det funkar nu
<Kurdistan> phibxr: så länge du inte har facebook grejen så ska det fungera.
<jesper_> tur man har 2 datorer
<Kurdistan> jesper_: verkligen mysko. fungerade den i livecd miljö?
<itmannen> jesper_  Hur klarar du det dagliga livet med bara 2 ?
<jesper_> :-)
<Kurdistan> phibxr: connecta inte till facebook bara.
<phibxr> Kurdistan, avaktiverade den på mitt första konto och raderade facebook-appen, men det gjorde ingen skillnad. nåväl, tur att man hade ett gammalt konto liggande. :)
<jesper_> kurdistan startar om systemet nu och skall kolla hur det går igen
<Kurdistan> phibxr: för mig fungerar det. kanske pga att jag inte har facebook.
<Kurdistan> jesper_: gör så. återkom.
<phibxr> Kurdistan, troligtvis. funkar utmärkt igen nu. :)
<Kurdistan> phibxr: det lär väl i framtide wine versioner fixa det
<Kurdistan> då utvecklarna är medvetna om problemet
<itmannen> Mitt förtroende för Wine är mycket dåligt
<Kurdistan> itmannen: jag använder wine bara för spotify.
<Kurdistan> har alltid fungerat för mig.
<phibxr> jag fick en chock när jag skulle söka på bandet ash borer tidigare ikväll i spotify åtminstone.
<phibxr> http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/2857/spotifye.png
<Linda^> vadå, ingen bjuder på käk?
<Linda^> elakt!
<Kurdistan> phibxr: haha den var bra.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Ok. Det är bra. Själv har jag nästan aldrig nyttjat Wine
<jesper_> kurdistan skall den vara så seg att starta live cd?
<Kurdistan> Linda^: bjuder jag så blir jag snuskgubbe enligt itmannen .
<Kurdistan> jesper_: jepp den är rätt så seg komma till livecd
<itmannen> Linda^  Min hustru förbjuder mig att bjuda flickor på mat
<Linda^> Kurdistan: då får du väl bli det. Ge mig mat! Jag som var så duktig och löste mitt problem alldeles själv!
<Kurdistan> tror dem har testat ny komprim. för få mer plats på cd.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  :D Helt rätt
<Linda^> itmannen: har du en dotter? bjuder du henne på mat?
<Kurdistan> Linda^: :) jag borde få för all hjälp jag uträttar här och på forumet.
<Kurdistan> give me food
<Kurdistan> :P
<Linda^> men jag är fattig :(
<jesper_> mmm mat
<itmannen> Linda^  Hm. Jo jag har en dotter. Och självklart bjuder jag min egen dotter på mat :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: har du barn?
<Kurdistan> nice. små itmannen.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Skulle det vara så otroligt :)
<Linda^> itmannen: blir inte din fru helt galen av sig då? :<
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ne men det är trevligt med barn.
<Kurdistan> Linda^: :) är du fattig?
<Kurdistan> det tvivlar jag på.
<itmannen> Linda^  Nä varför då. det är ju min egen dotter
<Kurdistan> itmannen: har du fler små itmannen?
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Nja inte är det så himla trevligt. Ett överreklamerat nöje
<Linda^> itmannen: för du sa "andra flickor" Hon är en annan flicka :P
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) vi säger så.
<Linda^> Kurdistan: Det sa jag väl att jag var? :o
<Kurdistan> Linda^: ju, jag vet vad du skrev. känns inte trovärdigt. :P
<itmannen> Linda^  Ok. Det har du iof rätt i. men jag menar flickor som inte är av mitt kött och blod
<Kurdistan> men du är student så vi är alla fattiga
<Linda^> Kurdistan: jag har inte ens csn :(
<jesper_> e det möte ida
<Kurdistan> ne nu blir det plugg innan man räknar får.
<Linda^> itmannen: elak fru du har :P det är ju bara mat! Vi ska inte ligga! :<
<CasperN> Linda^: tänk på figuren, det är inte bra att äta för mycket, du klarar dig säkert ett dygn utan mat
<Kurdistan> blev för mycket irc-sittande idag.
<gusnan> jesper_, enligt "topic" så är det ju det
<Linda^> CasperN: haha.. figuren är redan förstörd!
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Och nu är det så att min lilla flicka är 30 år :) Sedan mitt första äktenskap
<CasperN> dags att göra något åt det då
<Linda^> kanske
<Kurdistan> itmannen: okej. håll henne borta från mig då. :)
<Kurdistan> ha det gott.
<Linda^> nahe, jag får la ställa mig i köket som den kvinna jag är!
<CasperN> stackare...
<Linda^> :<
<itmannen> Linda^  Är du från Götet ?
<Linda^> Låt mig gissa.. Du listade ut det från mitt "la"?
<itmannen> Linda^  Helt rätt
<Linda^> Då vet du svaret på din fråga också :p
<MrMind> boråsiska är ändå vackrast om jag får säga mitt
<itmannen> Det får du inte :)
<MrMind> okej :(
<CasperN> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/7e/Bor%C3%A5s_Pinocchio_Jim_Dine.jpg utan tvekan Sveriges fulaste staty :)
<MrMind> om jag ska va ärlig tycker inte jag heller den är så fin...
<CasperN> pratar man som i Bollebygd i Borås?
<CasperN> isåfall kan jag inte hålla med om att det är direkt vackert
<CasperN> kanske om man tävlar mot skåne, men tveksamt även där
<MrMind> njaa, i bollebygd snackar man någon väll någon blandning av boråsiska och göteborgska
<MrMind> denna statyn är snäppet fulare än pinhocchio, aldrig fattat vad det är http://lh6.ggpht.com/-H642q6Ea3YI/TDCEdB4lH1I/AAAAAAAAEe4/X_zNhCi4DNc/Declination.jpg
<jesper_> Error: Unable to mount loop filesystem
<jesper_> hjälp
<jesper_> Error: Unable to mount loop filesystem
<barzam> jesper_, det var lite oklart om du skrev en fråga eller inte
<jesper_> hehe
<barzam> vad kör du för kommando som ger det felmeddelandet?
<jesper_> skall starta livecd med pclinuxos
<jesper_> nått förslag barzam
<barzam> prova i #pclinuxos-support kanske
<jesper_> smart :-)
<larsemil> en film och en irckanal. bättre blir det inte
<jesper_> vilken
<phibxr> #ubuntu-se, the movie.
<larsemil> dawn of the dead
<larsemil> men jag hade redan sett detn
<Kurdistan> ni som har intel kort och har möjlighet ansluta till tv/extern skärm
<Kurdistan> har ni testat arandr?
<realubot> Skärp er.
<Kurdistan> :( nej realubot tillbaks.
<Kurdistan> akta er.
<realubot> Ja, passa er.
<realubot> ;)
<Linda^> onej, nu är både Kurdistan och realubot här
<delhage> alla heter glenn i göteborg
<Linda^> nu får alla akta sig
<Linda^> :p
<Kurdistan> delhage: haha. sant.
<Kurdistan> goa gubbar
<Linda^> <-- Glenn
<Linda^> egentligen
<Linda^> uhuh
<delhage> Glenn Close
<Kurdistan> Linda^: :( saknar du mig inte.
<Linda^> Nah
<Kurdistan> Linda^: säg bis salib.
<Linda^> wut?
<Kurdistan> Linda^: inget aning. försökt mig på arabiska.
<Kurdistan> *ingen
<Linda^> jaha..
<Linda^> varför skulle jag säga så?
<Kurdistan> :) ne jag minns inte bara vad det betyder.
<Kurdistan> är det inte typ jag svär på gud
<Kurdistan> ?
<Linda^> Ingen aning?
<Kurdistan> eller kanske var korset
<Kurdistan> Linda^: kör du fortfarande centos virtuellt?
<Linda^> Ja på stationära
<Linda^> den är inte igång nu
<Kurdistan> Linda^: du har alltså stationär och bärbar?
<Linda^> ja
<Kurdistan> :) bra grejer
<Linda^> tycker jag har skrivit det en miljard gånger nu :(
<Kurdistan> :( du är rik
<Linda^> knappast
<Kurdistan> själv har man bara bärbar
<Linda^> lånade pengar av bror för att köpa den billigaste laptop jag kunde hitta
<Linda^> som var "Okej"
<Kurdistan> Linda^: okej. snäll brorsa.
<Linda^> den stationära är inte så enkel att ta med så..
<Kurdistan> Linda^: finns det någon från kanalen som läser med dig?
<Linda^> i den här kanalen?
<Linda^> måste kolla nicklistan
<Kurdistan> Linda^: jepp.
<Kurdistan> realglenn och Philip5 vakna.
<Linda^> nä, känner inte igen något nick
<Linda^> som tillhör klassen
<Linda^> Nej, låt dom sova!
<Kurdistan> Linda^: okej. är det framför allt linux användare i klassen?
<Philip5> vadå?
<Kurdistan> Linda^: skriv heja kde.
<Philip5> aha
<Linda^> Kurdistan: Det är ju en linuxutbildning.. så ja? Eller va?
<Philip5> ja hon vill bara ha min uppmärksamhet som vanligt men är lite blygsam
<Kurdistan> Linda^: jaha trodde det var mer allmänt, men coolt med linux-specifik utbildning.
<Kurdistan> visste inte ens att det fanns.
<Linda^> jodå
<Linda^> här finns
<Kurdistan> Linda^: götet?
<Linda^> nej
<Linda^> fjollträsk
<Linda^> men finns nog på jensens i gbg
<Kurdistan> Linda^: oki.
<Kurdistan> Linda^: hur lång är utbildningen?
<Linda^> 2 år
<Linda^> yh
<Kurdistan> Linda^: hyfsad lång.
<Linda^> en tredjedel praktik är inbakat
<Kurdistan> :P snart kommer jag fråga dig om hjälp
<Linda^> hah
<Linda^> idag har jag satt upp en NFSserver
<Linda^> och en klient
<Kurdistan> Linda^: nice nice.
<Linda^> som öh..
<Linda^> hur var det nu.. kommer åt användarens mapp på servern osv
<Linda^> äh, du vet nog bättre än jag vad jag gjort
<Linda^> förra labben skapade jag en kickstartfil
<Kurdistan> Linda^: jag har ej sysslat med server.
<Linda^> nsäta labb blir att bygga sin egen kernel eller nåt. Har inte kollat igenom ordentligt
<Kurdistan> Linda^: det där är grymt intressant.
<Kurdistan> lär du dig bygga din egna kärna
<Kurdistan> kan du trimma burken till max
<Linda^> :p
<Kurdistan> det är något man vill lära sig.
<Kurdistan> får väl göra det under sommaren då man har tid med sådant
<Linda^> vi ska börja imorgon.. så hoppas det går bra
<Linda^> dom förra labbarna har vi fått fråga om lite hjälp
<Kurdistan> Linda^: okej.
<Linda^> men det gick smidigt. huvudsaken är att vi förstått vad vi gjort iaf
<phnom> Kurdistan: Under sommaren jobbar man ju...
<realglenn> Kurdistan: Jag svarade på frågor i forumet.
<realglenn> Linda^: Köpte du en netbook då eller? Om du köpte den billigaste laptopen du hitta?
<Linda^> japp
<Linda^> 10"
<Linda^> realglenn: vi har redan pratat om detta. Jag installerade ju netbookremixen sist.
<Linda^> just för att jag har en netbook
<Kurdistan> phnom: det stämmer. dock har jag mer tid då än under terminen.
<realglenn> Linda^: Ja, ja, just det.
<Linda^> realglenn: alla bara glömmer!
<Kurdistan> realglenn: bra gjort.
<Linda^> hur kan man glömma sånt JAG skriver?
<realglenn> Tja. Det är inte så svårt. :)
<Linda^> :<
<Kurdistan> Linda^: http://tuxradar.com/content/how-compile-linux-kernel http://reddragon-linux.blogspot.com/2011/05/linux-custom-kernel-compilation.html
<Kurdistan> http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<Linda^> Ahopp. Tack tack.
<Linda^> men ubuntu skippar jag nog. Får köra centos eller scientific
<realglenn> Linda^: Är du för hardcore för Ubuntu eller varför skippar du Ubuntu?
<Linda^> realglenn: du får hänga med i matchen >_<
<Kurdistan> Linda^: http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_centos
<Kurdistan> realglenn: byt tillbaks till realubot.
<Kurdistan> snart lär man glömma att du är realubot
<Kurdistan> :P
<Linda^> Kurdistan: Sparar länkarna. Men orkar inte engagera mig i det just nu
<Kurdistan> Linda^: spara framför allt sista jag skicka.
<Linda^> I did
<Kurdistan> kan vara användarbart imorgon för dig
<Linda^> Jo.. tack!
<Linda^> ska starta om datorn. brb
<Linda^> back
<Linda^> sådär. fixat chrome, two-fingerskroll..
<Linda^> bra bra
<Linda^> och uppgraderat osv
<realubot> Jag var bara ute och köpte tidningen. Jag missade inte realglenn va?
<Linda^> -.-
<realubot> Linda^: You're a hacker.
<Linda^> nu ska jag wordfeuda lite
<realubot> Har mötet varit?
<itmannen> realubot  Hm. Sent skola syndaren vakna :(
<itmannen> Vad nu då ? Är smågrabbarna på friarstråt :D
 * itmannen is away: Vila mig efter ett ansträngande möte. Vart var ni andra slöfockar då ?
<realubot> itmannen: Jag var ute på vift.
<amelia> godkväll!
<realubot> God kväll!
<haffe> Hej hallå kanalen.
<kodein> hej haffe
<haffe> Hej kodein
<haffe> Vad har du för dig kodein ?
<kodein> just nu inte så mycket, kom nyss tillbaks från kameranörderi
<Kurdistan> kodein: hade du med dig philip?
<kodein> nä
<kodein> visste inte ens att han bodde i linkeboda
<Silasle> Perfekt timing, 11.10 släpps imorgon och vi har studiedag då :)
<Kurdistan> kodein: haha han bor nog inte där.
<haffe> Så vad kommer det för nyheter i 11.10 ?
<kodein> wayland klart?
<Kurdistan> haffe: märker du imorgon. :)
<phibxr> haffe, vi har klonat användarinterfacet i windows 8 och kryddat det med de bästa godbitarna från os/2 warp!
<kodein> mmm, os/2 warp <33
<Richiie> hörrni jag har en fråga om detta,
<Richiie> varför fungerar inte detta för mig.
<Richiie> for i in $(cat Dreamboxlista | grep [0-9]) echo $i ; done
<Richiie> for i in $(cat file | grep [0-9]) echo $i ; done
<Richiie> får bara syntax error.
<Richiie> de är siffror ja vill greppa ut :P bara för o lära mig.
<julle__> Jag har installerat senaste betan av 11.10 men det känns som att grafikdrivrutinerna är knas för att animationerna är tröga. Datorn är en Sony Vaio EE3E1E med ett Radeon 4250 kort i. Borde inte det vara nog för att få det att flyta, nån som har ett hum om vad som kan vara fel?
<julle__> Kan tillägga att jag kör med de, drivrutiner som ubuntu hittar från början
<realubot> Richiie: 23:54 < Richiie> for i in $(cat Dreamboxlista | grep [0-9]) echo $i ; done
<realubot> 23:54 < Richiie> for i in $(cat Dreamboxlista | grep [0-9]) echo $i ; done
<realubot> 23:54 < Richiie> for i in $(cat Dreamboxlista | grep [0-9]) echo $i ; done
<realubot> Oj.
<Richiie> realubot: de jag vill göra bara
<Richiie> är att eka ut $
<Richiie> echo $i
<Richiie> bara för att se hur det funkar
<realubot> Testa: while line; do echo "$line" | grep "[0-9]"; done < Dreamboxlista
<Richiie> for i in $(cat textfil | grep [0-9]) echo $1 ; done
<Richiie> borde inte de funka ?
<realubot> Det är mycket möjligt. Det märker du.
<realubot> Vad försöker du göra eg.?
<realubot> Du måste ju ha ett ;-tecken efter ) innan echo.
<realubot> ... grep "[0-9]"); echo "$i"; done
<realubot> Nej. Din rad är helt fel. Så här ska det se ut:
<Richiie> oki visa mig :)
<realubot> for i in $(cat ... ); do echo "$i"; done
<realubot> for i in $(cat Dreamboxlista | grep "[0-9]"); do echo "$i"; done
<realubot> Där har du en kod som ska fungera.
<Richiie> ska prova.
<Richiie> japp, den funkar
<Richiie> vad var det jag gjorde fel gentemot for i in $(cat Dreamboxlista | grep "[0-9]"); do echo "$i"; done
<Richiie> jag hade inte "$1"
<Richiie> i Linux när definieras det när man ska använda " eller  '
<Richiie> aldrig riktigt förstått mig på det
<Richiie> realubot: har du något svar för den ?
<Dandeman> Hur montera USB-minne?
<Dandeman> Kunde inte montera NASSPRAY02
<Dandeman> Det är ett Kingston på 8 GB, går inte att "öppna", inte heller andra minenn...
<Dandeman> Hallå flickor, lever ni? Inget svar? Soldater, skärpning.
<Dandeman> Det är ett Kingston på 8 GB, går inte att "öppna", inte heller andra minenn... [01:01] <Dandeman> Hallå flickor, lever ni? Inget svar? Soldater, skärpning.
<realubot> Richiie: Ursäkta.
<realubot> Jag var lite upptagen.
<Dandeman> Ursäkt emottages n
<Dandeman> Np.
<Richiie> realubot: mjo inga problem
<Dandeman> Måste ta backup före J Blund... Läsa USB?
<realubot> Richiie: Jag tror " och ' betyder samma sak i bash.
<Richiie> jag tänkte bara fråga när vill linux att man använder " eller ' ?
<Richiie> nej
<realubot> Jag tror inte det spelar någon roll men vänta...
<Richiie> provade samma rad
<Richiie> det blev $1 den ekade ut då
<Richiie> istället
<realubot> Dandeman: Kör: lsusb
<realubot> Richiie: $1 och $i är inte samma sak.
<amelia> Dandeman: som den enda flickan här just nu så svarar jag att du får kolla vad loggen säger. :)
<Dandeman> Dumfråga - hur hittar man "Kör"?
<realubot> Jag använde $i eftersom vi skrev for i in...
<Dandeman> Min fru är en flicka sist jag kollade.
<Richiie> $i mena jag..
<Richiie> my bad
<realubot> Dandeman: Det finns inga dumma frågor bara dumma svar. ;)
<realubot> Dandeman: Kör kommandot lsusb i en Terminal när USB-minnet sitter i och när det inte sitter i. Ser du någon skillnad?
<realubot> !pastebin | Dandeman
<ubot2> Dandeman: pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Dandeman> realubo, jo, ja gser en massa grejer som Bus 005 et cetera...
<realubot> Richiie: '     full quoting [single quote]. 'STRING' preserves all special characters within STRING. This is a stronger form of quoting than "STRING". See Chapter 5.
<realubot> Richiie: "     partial quoting [double quote]. "STRING" preserves (from interpretation) most of the special characters within STRING. See Chapter 5.
<realubot> Enligt Bash Scripting Guide.
<Richiie> aah ok så allt är mer "specefikt" då med '
<Richiie> alla specieal characters
<Richiie> special*
<realubot> Richiie: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/quoting.html
<Dandeman> Realubo, dumfråga #2: finns det öht ett Kör-kommando här i Ubuntu?
<realubot> Dandeman: Japp.
<realubot> Dandeman: Tryck Alt+F2
<realubot> SÃ¥ ser du.
<realubot> Alt+F2 och skriv: gnome-terminal
<realubot> Därefter skriver du: lsusb
<realubot> i Terminalen som kommer upp när du kör gnome-terminal.
<realubot> DÃ¥ listas dina USB-enheter.
<realubot> Där bör du se USB-minnet om systemet har hittat det.
<arand> Alternativt har ubuntu ctrl+alt+t som snabbgenväg till terminalen...
<Dandeman> Tyvärr har undertecknad "sabbat" Gnome, kör med X...
<realubot> Dandeman: Stoppa in minnet och kör i Terminalen: sudo fdisk -l
<realubot> Dandeman: Ta ut minnet ur datorn och kör igen: sudo fdisk -l
<realubot> Ser du någon skillnad?
<Dandeman> Antagligen, toppen... Min Ritalin börjar gå ur kroppen, hustrun tjatar kom och lägg dig, måste lyda order - tusen tack!
<realubot> arand: Jag ville bara för att demonstrera Kör-alternativet.
<realubot> sudo apt-get upgrade ritalin
<Richiie> realubot: tack för tipset
<realubot> Richiie: "...when we quote a string, we set it apart and protect its literal meaning."
<Richiie> yes
<Richiie> i got it now :) tusen tack!
<realubot> Richiie: No problem.
#ubuntu-se 2011-10-13
<Richiie> arand: dock finns inte ctrl alt + t kommandot i Unity vad jag vet
<Richiie> om man nu kör 11.04 med Unity.
<Richiie> där kör den sina egna keyboard shortcuts osv..
<Richiie> har jag märkt
<UkuleleSolen> Hej i stugan!
<arand> Richiie: Hmm, :(
<realubot> Richiie: Jo då.
<realubot> Richiie: Det finns. Kolla själv under Keyboard Shortcuts.
<realubot> SuperKey+A -> Keyboard Shorcuts.
<realubot> Ctrl+Alt+T öppnar Terminalen.
<UkuleleSolen> Någon som kör 11.10 ännu?
<realubot> Richiie: http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/3853/20111013024613646x388sc.png
<realubot> Richiie: Tror du mig? Jag kör Unity i 11.04.
<UkuleleSolen> Jag kör 11.10 sedan en tid tillbaka. Nu vill det inte riktigt starta upp i "3d-läget". Jag får inte upp mer än ett tomt skrivbord. oavsett vilka grafikdrivare jag använder. Nu funkar det bara om jag loggar in och väljer "2d"
<UkuleleSolen> Någon som känner igen det felet?
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: 11.10 är ju inte släppt i skarp version. Det kanske har skickats ut någon uppdatering som sabbar det för dig?
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Om du loggar in i 2d-läget och uppdaterar systemet så kanske det rättas till av någon ny uppdatering?
<UkuleleSolen> realubot: Ja, det är säkert något tillfälligt. Tänkte bara om det var någon bugg som var allmänt känd eller nåt. För mig är det inga problem att köra i 2d-läget så länge
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Jag vet inte faktiskt. Det enklaste kanske är om du googlar på grafikkortets namn, Ubuntu 11.10 och Unity eller något.
<realubot> Jag har inget bättre svar i.a.f.
<UkuleleSolen> Ingen fara, som sagt. Får väl skylla mig själv att jag valde att köra med en beta-version
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Det är lurigt med grafikkort, drivrutiner och 3d-effekter.
<realubot> Det är ett ganska vanligt problem i Ubuntu.
<Richiie> realubot: jupp tror dig.
<Richiie> trodde inte de fanns först.
<realubot> CLI-klient för att ladda upp till Dropbox?
<Barre> realubot: cp eller mv  det är ju bara att lägga dropbox folden som destinatino.. cp file /path/till/dropbox/folder
<realubot> Barre: Ok.
<bamsefar> :)
<Barre> bamsefar!
<realubot> Barre: Dropbox syncar /path/to/dropbox/directory då eller?
<Kimmen> jupp
<Barre> realubot: precis
<bamsefar> Morgon Barre
<realubot> Barre: Ok. Smidigt.
<Kimmen> om du har det installerat, finns även cli-only klient för headless
<realubot> Kimmen: Mm. Jag läste precis om headless på dropbox.com.
<larsemil> Barre: trodde du var mer av en sparkleshare
<realubot> Jag har inte använt Ubuntu One och Dropbox förut men det verkar ju inte vara svårt.
<delhage> Dennis Ritchie har dött
<bamsefar> :(
<Barre> jag läste detta delhage, tråkigt... men han lever vidare i mon bokhylla
<realubot> delhage: Vem är det?
<Barre> /mon/min/
<larsemil> realubot: kolla på sparkleshare istället
<realubot> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dennis_Ritchie
<larsemil> realubot: mycket mer spännande
<realubot> larsemil: Det är det där Open Source-varianten av Dropbox va?
<larsemil> mm man kan lagra datat själv osv osv
<kodein> fast vår Richiie lever ju iaf :)
<realubot> Ritchie was best known as the creator of the C programming language and a key developer of the Unix operating system, and as co-author of the definitive book on C, The C Programming Language, commonly referred to as K&R (in reference to the authors Kernighan and Ritchie).
<realubot> larsemil: Vad menar du med lagra datat själv?
<Barre> realubot: du kan bygga upp en egen infrastruktur för att lagra datat istället för att lita på att dropbox hanterar din infromation korrekt
<realubot> Ja, det var en duktig herre den där Ritchie.
 * realubot lyfter i brist på hatt skalpen för Ritchie.
<realubot> Barre: Mm.
<realubot> Man hostar en Ubuntu One/Dropbox-tjänst typ.
<realubot> Gör ni det då?
<realubot> Jag antar att Ubuntu One och Dropbox använder https för att överföra filer?
<realubot> Eller ssh?
<realubot> Sparklshare verkar ju använda openssh-server i.a.f.
<Barre> sparkleshare använder ssh samt ett verstionshantringssystem
<realubot> "Your files are actually safer while stored in your Dropbox than on your computer in some cases. We use the same secure methods as banks."
<realubot> Barre: Git ja?
<Barre> realubot: ja, tillexempel
<realubot> "Dropbox employees are prohibited from viewing the content of files you store in your Dropbox account, and are only permitted to view file metadata (e.g., file names and locations). Like most online services, we have a small number of employees who must be able to access user data for the reasons stated in our privacy policy (e.g., when legally required to do so). But that’s the rare exception, not the rule. We h
<realubot> Jag laddar inte upp något viktigt til Dropbox utan att kryptera filen/filerna.
<realubot> Dropbox använder: Secure Sockets Layer (SSL) and AES-256 bit encryption
<realubot> http://www.dropbox.com/help/27
<Barre> det enda tråkiga med sparkleshare är det faktum att de inte använder http/https som protokoll, utan envisas med ssh...
<realubot> Barre: För att det inte fungerar så bra med Windows menar du då?
<realubot> Eller?
<Barre> nej, för att http/https är defacto standard...
<realubot> Jaha.
<madbear> skriv om det då
<madbear> sa ni inte öppen sås
<madbear> :P
<realubot> Vi klarar inte det. Vi kan inte programmera...
<madbear> det klarar alla
<madbear> som att skriva ett recept
<realubot> http://www.youtube.com/user/thenewboston#p/c/EA1FEF17E1E5C0DA
<realubot> Python
<larsemil> men suck.
<realubot> Vad nu?
<larsemil> skriver php klasser så mina fingrar blöder men ser inte riktigt hur jag ska kunna sy ihop det ännu
<realubot> Ok.
<larsemil> det är roligt men svårt. har börjat lite i fel ände.
<realubot> Nu seedar jag linuxdistros i 700 KiB till 1 MiB/s.
<realubot> Det är bra att bredbandet kommer till användning. :)
<realubot> 1 MiB/s = 8 Mbit/s. Jag har upload på 10 Mbit/s så det är inte illa seedat.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> larsemil: såg du att det är med en IRC-klient i CM?
<E3-Fisk> godmorgon alla!
<larsemil> HeMan: nej, är den bra? kör ju fortfarande miui
<Whiskey> konstigt
<realubot> E3-Fisk: Good morning!
<Whiskey> försökte installera php
<HeMan> larsemil: det är irssi... :)
<Whiskey> men när jag försöker köra en php fil
<Whiskey> ./fil.php så vill den inte öppna den
<E3-Fisk> Whiskey, !
<larsemil> HeMan: haha! men jag vill ju helst köra via screen
<E3-Fisk> Whiskey, du måste ju köra apache eller något :P
<realubot> Whiskey: Hur ser filen ut då?
<HeMan> larsemil: prova öppna terminalen på telefonen och irssi
<larsemil> HeMan: men jag kör inte cm
<E3-Fisk> redigera med typ gedit eller Scite, sen lägger du upp den på Apache servern
<HeMan> larsemil: kolla om den inte ingår i muiu
<realubot> Whiskey: Testa att köra en php-fil med ett enkelt echo-kommando.
<Whiskey> nej de måste jag inte
<Whiskey> php kan köra filer
<realubot> Whiskey: Är din php-fil exekverbar?
<Whiskey> ja de tror jag
<Whiskey> hur ser jag annars till så den är de?
<E3-Fisk> chomd
<E3-Fisk> chmod*
<realubot> Whiskey: chmod +x /path/to/file.php
<larsemil> alltså interfaces är ju grymt, det är som värsta metakoden, man anger funktionerna när man bygger, för man vet att här behöver vi spara till databas etc, men man behöver inte koda det nu
<larsemil> HeMan: hade ingen terminalapp så var lite omständigt
<Whiskey> men fitta de aja de löste de tack
<HeMan> larsemil: ah
<larsemil> HeMan: men allt för dig så hang on
<Whiskey> hur kör man php filer med curl?
<Whiskey> curl är la i php ?
<larsemil> HeMan: inget irsii i miui
<realubot> Whiskey: Det finns oliak curl.
<HeMan> larsemil: ok
<HeMan> curl är c
<realubot> Whiskey: Curl i PHP är inte samma som kommandot curl i Linux.
<HeMan> php har en wrapper runt libcurl
<larsemil> nej om man skulle ta och göra något som man får betalt för kanske
<realubot> Whiskey: Du tänker på det här: http://php.net/manual/en/book.curl.php
<Whiskey> fatar
<Whiskey> inte försöker få detta o funka
<realubot> HeMan: Så curl i Linux använder i praktiken samma curl som PHP?
<larsemil> Whiskey: vad är det du får för fel då? lättare att hjälpa då vettu
<realubot> D.v.s. libcurl?
<Whiskey> http://captain-slow.dk/2011/04/07/php-dyndns-ip-update-script/
<HeMan> realubot: jao
<Whiskey> nån som är mer haj en jag får gärna säga hur de funkar för jag skulle verkligen behöva de där
<realubot> Whiskey: Du behöver inte använda PHP för att uppdatera dyndns.org i Linux.
<larsemil> Whiskey: och vad är det som blir fel?
<Whiskey> lasermil hmm känner igen dig :D
<larsemil> Whiskey: jasså?
<larsemil> scriptet funkade för mig iaf
<Whiskey> http://pastebin.nukenet.se/index.php?87lumxeanubwf8t
<realubot> Whiskey: http://dyn.com/support/clients/linux/
<Whiskey> nej
<Whiskey> det kommer inte funkar jag ska försöka modifiera scriptet
<HeMan> Whiskey: vad händer om du enbart skriver php på kommandoraden?
<Whiskey> om jag får de o funka
<larsemil> Whiskey: kör den med php script.php
<realubot> Whiskey: ddclient används i Linux för att uppdatera dyndns.
<Whiskey> vad menar du=?
<larsemil> Whiskey: prova köra scriptet med att skriva php innan det.
<larsemil> Whiskey: hur känner du mig?
<Whiskey> tror vi pratat innan bara
<larsemil> Whiskey: ah, för att köra ett php skript i linux så kan man göra så här: php skript.php
<Whiskey> ja
<Whiskey> blev rent php fel nu
<larsemil> Whiskey: för att det ska fungera så måste du ha installerat php5-cli
<Whiskey> ok
<realubot> Whiskey: Du kan ju köra flera instanser av ddclient med option: -file path load   configuration    information    from    path    (default: /etc/ddclient.conf).
<larsemil> Whiskey: för just det där skriptet behöver du också php5-curl
<Whiskey> ör det apt-get install php5-cli?
<larsemil> Whiskey: ja, men får du php fel så har du det redan
<realubot> Whiskey: Det går ju att uppdatera flera ip-adresser med ddclient så slipper du använda PHP-skriptet.
<realubot> Whiskey: sudo apt-get install php5-cli
<realubot> Men som larsemil säger om du får PHP-fel så måste ju skriptet köras så då har du ju php5-cli.
<Whiskey> då gör vi så :D
<Whiskey> ska bara se om jag får den o uppdatera normalt först
<larsemil> vad är det du vil lmodifiera sen då?
<Whiskey> hehe
<Whiskey> de spelar ingen roll
<Whiskey> för fick den inte att updatera
<larsemil> varför inte?
<Whiskey> vet inte :/
<Whiskey> står att den uppdaterar men det gör den inte
<larsemil> Whiskey: kan du pastebina hela outputen från skriptet?
<Whiskey> jodå
<Whiskey> http://pastebin.nukenet.se/index.php?8gyg2lm5kja6oct
<larsemil> den sa inte mycket alls nej
<larsemil> Whiskey: vilket domännamn och till vilket ip ska det peka?
<Whiskey> konstigt
<Whiskey> säger att den uppdaterar men igör inte de
<Whiskey> 92.33.184.166
<Whiskey> anton-virtual-server.dyndns.org
<spixx> Mörrn
<E3-Fisk> morn
<Whiskey> :&
<Whiskey> någon som är bra på PHP här eller?
<andol> !ask | Whiskey
<ubot2> Whiskey: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<larsemil> japp
<larsemil> PING anton-virtual-server.dyndns.org (92.33.184.166)  <--
<larsemil> Whiskey: bra. ta det här istället för pm
<Whiskey> :D
<Whiskey> ganska smidigt borde det vara
<Whiskey> istället för att den tar reda på mitt IP
<Whiskey> skulle jag vilja att den kollar upp min lokala IP istället
<larsemil> alltså din 192.168.1.32 adress?
<Whiskey> tes
<Whiskey> yes
<Kurdistan> kodein: jag rengjorde fläkten.
<larsemil> det kommer ju bara fungera lokalt på ditt nät då?
<Whiskey> exakt
<Kurdistan> kodein: vilken skillnad det gör.
<larsemil> $ip = gethostbyname(gethostname()); kanske?
<Whiskey> får testa de
<larsemil> returnerade bara 127.0.0.1 för mig
<Whiskey> ok
<Whiskey> sen gillar jag inte att den kolla upp senaste använda IP i en fil
<Whiskey> de borde den göra från sidan
<Whiskey> annars kan de ju bli helfel
<Whiskey> ändrar jag tex IP på sidan så vet den inte att de är ändrat mycket skumt
<larsemil> lycka till!
<Whiskey> men alltså
<Whiskey> är de lågiskt?
<kodein> Kurdistan: bra det :)
<Kurdistan> kodein: det fanns grym med damm runt fläkten och filter.
<Kurdistan> får nog köpa tryckluft
<kodein> mm, luft på burk är ganska bra
<Kurdistan> även om jag använde örontussar och dammsugare.
<Kurdistan> märkte jag man kunde få ut mer skit
<kodein> dammsugare är mindre bra för rengöring av datorer, däremot
<Kurdistan> kodein: :) jag var försiktig.
<Kurdistan> plats munstycke
<Kurdistan> kodein: däremot har du rätt.
<kodein> ja, plastmunstycken är bra på att lagra statisk elektricitet
<Kurdistan> kodein: jag ska köpa lufttryck/tryckluft
<Kurdistan> det var en hel del pillande men det gav sig till slut
<Kurdistan> temperaturen har gått ner drastisk. kör med hungriga kde också.
<kodein> haffe: the corypheus of science: http://kotomatrix.ru/images/lolz/2011/09/30/1003520.jpg
<Kurdistan> hade det varit lättviktad DE eller enbart VM då hade den varit svalare.
<Kurdistan> :) vad små saker kan göra skillnad.
<Kurdistan> :( jag som hade rengjort den 1 år sedan
<Whiskey> :/
<Kurdistan> 15 inlägg på forumet kvar till 1000 inlägget.
<Whiskey> hmmm
<Kurdistan> *kvar
<Whiskey> larsemil: kom på hur man ska lösa de
<Kurdistan> nu blir det cykla till uni.
<Kurdistan> kodein: ha det bra.
<Hoxx> 11.10 kommer väl idag?
<andol> Japp
<andol> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<kodein> men det är ju inte ens sista dan i månaden
<larsemil> mitt buggar som fasiken
<larsemil> evolution hänger sig och avslutas bara jag öppnar det osv
<Kirill^> =/
<Kirill^> Själv försöker jag få in codecs för mp3 och filmer på min RHEL WS 6 ^^
<antii> andol: vågar man köra en dist-upgrade?
<Linda^> Morrn!
<antii> andol: eller hur går man tillväga?
<andol> antii: Tja, jag har kört oneiric hemma en säg tre veckor utan några direkta problem. Dock så var det en nyinstallation, så jag kan inte säga något om hur väl en live-uppgrading kan tänkas så.
<antii> andol: ok
<antii> ska man inte bara kunna köra en do-release-upgrade?
<HeMan> Onieric har blivit stabilare senaste veckorna
<andol> Jo, även om du eventuellt kan behöva slänga på flaggan --devel-release, utifall att oneiric fortfarande inte formellt är släppt
<HeMan> jag gjorde do-release-upgrade -d för någon månad sen
<antii> andol: aha
<antii> men det släpps "officellt" idag?
<itmannen> 11.10 släpps officiellt idag så en distupgrade kommer per automatik
<andol> Japp, och har inte varit några fördändringar var jag sett de senaste dagarna.
<antii> ok
<antii> väntar på officella då :D
<itmannen> Då jag alltid kör sudo apt-get update & upgrade i terminalen så ser jag att det har vräkt in uppdateringar till 11.10 senaste veckan
<Kirill^> amelia: eller delhage: Lust att berätta hur jag kan installera en rpm med alla dess dependencies? =)
<itmannen> Kirill^  http://ubuntu.se/content.php/653-How-to-install-rpm-packages-in-Ubuntu
<Kirill^> itmannen: Jag sitter inte på Ubuntu längre ;) Har slängt ut det till fördel för RHEL 6 ;D
<itmannen> Kirill^  Ok. Tråkigt att höra :)
<Kirill^> Nejdå :D
<itmannen> Men som vanligt så kör man det som passar en själv bäst.
<Kirill^> Absolut, och då jag är anställd att jobba ut mot kund med just RHEL så föll valet självklart. Kan inte direkt gå ut med Windows 7 och sälja på RHEL. O_o
<SoEasy> D
<larsemil> det jag inte gillar med 11.10 är att om man alttabbar fram terminalen så drar den upp samtliga terminaler ovanför fönstret man håller på med. sen är det omständigt att tabba fram en specifik terminal
<HeMan> jo jag skulle vilja ha alt-tab bara för den virtuella skärm jag jobbar i nu
<HeMan> amelia: såg ni köpte Platform här om dagen
<SoEasy> 11.10? ofta det är ute ens?
<HeMan> SoEasy: det har inte varit några förändringar alls senaste dagarna så jag skulle nog säga att det är ute nu
<HeMan> SoEasy: däremot kanske inte do-release-upgrade hittar att det är släppt
<SoEasy> Okey
<larsemil> HeMan: precis. har för mig man kunde ställa in det förut
<HeMan> fast nu är det en del uppdateringar...
<Silasle> Då får man väl hålla tummarna för att uppgraderingen fungerar smärtfritt :p
<Nocturne> Hej alla ubuntu-vana människor!
<Nocturne> Finns det någon som kan hjälpa mig, jag har problem med att uppdatera flash player.
<antii> vad tycker ni? chrome eller chromium
<Silasle> Börja med att beskriva vad som händer, så kanske vi kan hjälpa till :)
<antii> http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=380b7ffc5d845696&hl=en
<antii> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<antii> den var det
<SoEasy> Bara installera Chrome/ium så ska den ju uppdateras av sig själv.
<SoEasy> annars finns den väl som plugin i ff att ladda ner?
<Silasle> antii: Vill du ha det allra senaste så ta chromium
<Silasle> Men båda är väl rätt lika
<delhage> Kirill^: yum localinstall rpmfile
<Nocturne> Sisasle: Jag laddade ner en uppdatering till adobe flash player, men när jag skriver in "sudo dpkg -i *****"  (****: mappens namn) så fungerar det inte.
<Nocturne> Det verkar inte installeras.
<SoEasy> kollat så du var i rätt dir?
<Silasle> Varför laddar du inte ner en deb?
<Nocturne> Silasle: Jag tror att jag behöver en uppdatering av flash player då min webkamera inte fungerar då jag använder den via min webbläsare.
<Nocturne> SoEasy: Vad innebär rätt dirr?
<Nocturne> Silasle: Vad är deb?
<Silasle> Nocturne: Du borde redan ha den senaste...
<Silasle> Kolla om det står 11.0.1.152 i software center
<SoEasy> Nocturne: directory
<Nocturne> Silasle: Hur öppnar man software center? Det finns inte under varken system eller platser.
<SoEasy> system > administration
<Silasle> eftersom du redan har terminalen öppen kan du skriva in  software-center
<Nocturne> Silasle och SoEasy: Tack! Software center är uppe! Jag har version 10.
<Silasle> installera dina uppdateringar då ;)
<Silasle> update-manager
<Nocturne> Silasle: Det finns otroligt mycket program i listan. Kan man söka efter flash player?
<Silasle> Du ska ändå installera allt :p
<SoEasy> under vad? i update-manager ska du installera allt!
<Nocturne> SoEasy och Silasle: Det finns 1875 program!
<Nocturne> Ska jag installera alla?!
<Nocturne> Var och en för sig?
<Silasle> Du trycker bara på install updates
<SoEasy> hahahahhahva?
<Silasle> SÃ¥ installeras alla
<Silasle> För övrigt så kommer du få ~1.5GB i uppdateringar någon gång senare idag ;)
<Nocturne> Silasle: Finns "installera alla" under "utvecklarverktyg" i software center?
<Silasle> Inte i software center
<Nocturne> Silasle: 1,5 gig? Jag tror att datorn har 2 gigabytes diskutrymme.
<Silasle> Du ska kolla i update manager
<Nocturne> Silasle: Jag trodde att det fanns i software center. Hur öppnar man update manager?
<Silasle> update-manager
<Silasle> i terminalen
<SoEasy> NOCTI
<Silasle> Eh, va, finns det datorer med under 20GB? :o
<Nocturne> Silasle: det står att mitt system är uppdaterat, och att det uppdaterades för 82 dygn sedan.
<Silasle> Tryck på check for updates. Eller något sånt
<Silasle> Den vänstra knappen i mitten
<SoEasy> Nocturne:  Öppna terminalen, skriv "   sudo apt-get update   "   sen skriver du apt-get dist-upgrade   "     sen skriver du "  update-manager  "      sen klickar du på "installera alla uppdateringar"
<Silasle> SoEasy: Varför dist-upgrade?
<SoEasy> så  du vet att allt kommer vara uppdaterat
<Silasle> Nocturne: http://paste.ubuntu.com/707255/ Skriv in det där i terminalen och svara "yes" på alla frågor :)
<Nocturne> SoEasy: När jag skrev in "apt-getdist-update" står det att den inte kan öppna låsfilen, och frågar om jag "är root"!
<SoEasy> JA, du måste skriva  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Silasle> Nocturne: sudo måste stå inna
<SoEasy> :)
<Nocturne> Silasle och SoEasy: Jaha! Jag skrev in "yes" och nu kommer det upp en massa y, och de slutar inte skrivas.
<Nocturne> Ska jag stänga terminalen och öppna en ny?
<Silasle> Vad håller du på med nu då? :D
<SoEasy> stäng alla program som du har uppe (förutom detta)
<Nocturne> Silasle: Hahah, jag vet inte! SoEasy: Okej!
<SoEasy> sen öppnar du terminalen och skriver    "  su "
<Silasle> SoEasy: Är det inte enklare för Nocturne om vi skippar terminalen? :p
<SoEasy> mjo kanske haha
<Silasle> Altså, stäng ner allt
<Silasle> starta update manager
<Nocturne> Silasle och SoEasy: Jag skrev in det från ubuntu pastebin!
<SoEasy> system > administration > update manager.     "install all updates"    Nocturne
<Nocturne> Det står att det finns 0 att uppdatera och 0 att radera och 0, 0 0 osv.
<Silasle> Nocturne: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/3-update-manager.png
<SoEasy> gj
<Silasle> Ser du det där fönstret?
<Silasle> på ett ungefär ska det se ut så
<Nocturne> Silasle: Det ser ut så, fast det finns inga uppdateringar, inte heller när jag trycker på "kontrollera". Det står dessutom att det uppdaterades för mindre än en timma sedan.
<Nocturne> Var det det jag gjorde nyss?
<Silasle> Hmm, kolla om du fått flash version 11
<Nocturne> Silasle: Det står fortfarande Adobe Flash plugin 10!
<Nocturne> Och när jag försöker använda kameran på internet fungerar det fortfarande ej.
<Silasle> skumt
<Nocturne> Den blir svart.
<Silasle> vad var det som hände när du skrev in "sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<Samwin> Om jag ska aktivera min externa skärm igenom xrandr är det i /home mappen jag ska skapa en .profile fil då?
<Nocturne> Silasle: Första gången, när jag glömde att skriva sudo, kom det en massa y.n. Den verkade ta ett blanksteg och skriva in y non-stop, väldigt snabbt.
<Silasle> skriv i bara "sudo apt-get upgrade" och klistra in vad som kommer upp här: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Silasle> Samwin: Det finns väl att välja i Nvidia/Ati's kontrollpaneler?
<Nocturne> Silasle: hur kopierar man texten från terminalen? Ctr+C gör bara att jag skriver in "c" i terminalen, och jag kan inte kopiera genom att högerklicka utan att texten slutar vara markerad.
<Samwin> Silasle: Är väldigt ny på det här. Hur hittar jag till ati's kontrollpanel?
<Silasle> ctr-shift-c
<Silasle> Samwin: har du installerat drivrutinerna?
<Silasle> Samwin: Jag har ingen koll på hur ATI's kontrollpanel fungerar, har alldrig haft något annat än nvidia, men det borde finnas där
<realubot> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=54741
<realubot> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<realubot> Team Ranking (incl. aggregate): 8916 of 205561
<Nocturne> Silasle: Ctr-shift-c gör också att jag skriver in C i terminalen. Huuuu, datorer har blivit allför komplicerade.
<Silasle> realubot: Du klättrar på listan!?
<realubot> Silasle: Sakta men säkert. :)
<Samwin> Silasle: Ingen aning om jag ska vara ärlig. Jag installerade Lubuntu och sökte sen med hjälp av hårdvarudrivrutiner programet men det hittade inget
<realubot> Jag har planer på att lägga in en extra växel också men vi får se...
<Silasle> Nocturne: ska det inte göra, men skriv av på ett ungefär vad som står
<phnom> Nocturne: Markera texten och sen mittenklick eller shift-insert för att klistra in det.
<realubot> Samwin: Du har nog inte installerat proprietära drivrutinen då och då har du knappast ATIs kontrollpanel hellter. Om det finns en ATI kontrollpanel i Ubuntu/Lubuntu.
<Silasle> Samwin: Om datorn är någorlunda ny borde den hitta något... Men om den inte hittar något så får du väl köra med xrandr, och då kan jag inte hjälpa dig
<Silasle> phnom: Tänkte inte på det, men kör så
<Nocturne> phnomphnom: Mittenklick? Shift insert? Jag vet shift, men inte insert?
<Silasle> Nocturne: Om man tycker ner Scrollknappen så kallas det mittenklick
<realubot> Samwin: Vad har du för grafikkort? Öppna en Terminal och skriv det här: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<realubot> Samwin: Vad får du då?
<phnom> .... Knappen som det står "insert" på, har du en laptop så kan du eventuellt behöva trycka ner fn också.
<phnom> Har du inte en laptop och ingen insert så har du ett efterblivet tangentbord.
<Samwin> realubot:  Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller
<Nocturne> Silasle och phnom: Jag har ingen mus, och ingen scroller. Kan jag fortfarande kopiera?
<realubot> Samwin: Vad får du om du kör det här i Terminalen: dpkg -l fglrx
<Silasle> Då kan det hända att du inte får någonting i hårdvarudrivrutiner
<Silasle> Nocturne: laptop?
<realubot> Silasle: Eller: dpkg -l fglrx | grep fglrx
<Nocturne> Silasle: Yes!
<Silasle> realubot: Fel nick? Samwin: Eller: dpkg -l fglrx | grep fglrx
<Samwin> realubot:  jag fick fram detta
<Silasle> Nocturne: Har du en knapp som det står insert på
<Samwin> realubot:  Önskat=Okänd(U)/Installera(I)/Radera(R)/Rensa(P)/Håll(H)
<Samwin> | Status.=Ej inst.(N)/(I)nst./Konffil.(C)/(U)ppack./Halvkonf.(F)/(H)alvinst.
<Samwin> | /       Vänt.utl(W)/Föresl.utl(T)
<Samwin> |/ Fel?Inget(=)/Ominstallera(R)/BÃ¥da(X) (Status,Fel: versaler=illa)
<Samwin> ||/ Namn                       Version                    Beskrivning
<Samwin> +++-==========================-==========================-====================================================================
<Samwin> un  fglrx                      <ingen>                    (beskrivning saknas)
<Silasle> Nocturne: Brukar sitta längst uppe till höger
<Nocturne> Silasle: Ja!
<Nocturne> Silasle: Men om jag trycker ner den när terminalen är uppe verkar jag skriva in saker
<realubot> Samwin: Testa att installera fglrx: sudo apt-get install fglrx
<Silasle> Nocturne: Gå till paste.ubuntu.com och ställ dig i content-rutan, tryck shift-insert
<realubot> Samwin: När du har installerat fglrx så kör du det här kommandot: fglrxinfo
<realubot> Vad får du då?
<phnom> Nocturne: Båda musknapparna brukar simulera mittenklick, eventuellt så kan du göra en three-finger tap.
<phnom> BÃ¥da musknapparna samtidigt*
<realubot> Samwin: Har du verkligen ett ATI-kort?
<realubot> Är det här verkligen ATI? 915GM/GMS/910GML
<Nocturne> Silasle och phnom: Det fungerar inte. När jag trycker in båda knapparna, eller shift-insert så skrivs saker in i terminalen istället för att kopiera.
<Samwin> realubot:  Det står Segmenteringsfel när jag körde fglrxinfo
<realubot> Ok. Vad säger: dpkg -l fglrx
<realubot> då?
<Silasle> Nocturne: Saker kopieras automatiskt när du markerar något
<realubot> Eller: dpkg -l fglrx | grep fglrx
<realubot> Kör det istället.
<Silasle> Nocturne: Du ska ställa dig där du vill ha in din text och sen trycka shift-insert
<Samwin> realubot:  ii  fglrx                             2:8.840-0ubuntu4                           Video driver for the ATI graphics accelerators
<Silasle> realubot: Han har väl ett inbyggt intelgrafikkort...
<realubot> Silasle: Mm.
<realubot> Silasle: ATI-kortet hittar ju inte lspci.
<Nocturne> Silasle: Det klistras in gamla saker jag har kopierat istället för den markerade texten från terminalen.
<realubot> Samwin: Har du verkligen ett ATI-kort då?
<Samwin> realubot:  kanske sent ut att säga men det är en Gammal Travelmate 2413LMi laptop jag kör på
<realubot> Samwin: Avinstallera fglrx igen med det här kommandot: sudo apt-get purge fglrx
<realubot> Samwin: Kör det här efteråt: dpkg -l fglrx | grep fglrx
<Silasle> Nocturne: Vi tar det privat?
<phnom> Nocturne: Installera pastebinit (apt-get install pastebinit) och sen kör du "sudo apt-get upgrade | pastebinit", så får du en länk till pastebinnen.
<realubot> Samwin: Varför pratade du om ATI Control Center? Du har ju inget ATI-kort? :S
<realubot> 12:41 < Samwin> Silasle: Är väldigt ny på det här. Hur hittar jag till ati's kontrollpanel?
<realubot> Vad ska du med ATIs kontrollpanel till? Du har ju inget ATI-grafikkort i din laptop?
<Samwin> realubot:  Trodde intel var ati :P
<Samwin> realubot:  un  fglrx                             <ingen>                                    (beskrivning saknas)
<realubot> Samwin: Nej. Intel är inte ATI.
<realubot> AMD är ATI, typ.
<realubot> Samwin: Ok. DÃ¥ skippar vi ATI Control Center.
<realubot> Samwin: Frågan är hur man får in en proprietary driver till ditt grafikkort. Det ser inte så ljust ut... :s
<larsemil> vilket intel kort?
<larsemil> poulsbo?
<realubot> larsemil: 915GM/GMS/910GML
<realubot> Samwin: Vad är det du vill göra egentligen? Vad är målet? :|
<larsemil> då tror jag det är "intel" drivern man ska ha
<larsemil> eller är ganska säker
<Samwin> realubot: Att få min externa skärm att gå igång och göra den till huvudskärmen
<larsemil> Samwin: vad säger systemsettings > skärmar ? att det bara finns en?
<larsemil> Samwin: och om det bara är en, blir det någon skillnad om du trycker fn + skärmbytarknappen
<Samwin> larsemil: Om jag går till inställningar > visningsinställningar så hittas bara laptop skärmen
<Samwin> larsemil: trycker jag fn+skärmknappen så blir det ingen skillnad
<larsemil> Samwin: om du inte har installerat pastebinit så gör det, sudo apt-get install pastebinit.
<larsemil> Samwin: och sen kör du xrandr -q | pastebinit och ger oss urlen
<Samwin> larsemil: http://paste.ubuntu.com/707268/
<larsemil> Samwin: den verkar inte ens känna av att den är ansluten...
<larsemil> Samwin: konstigt.
<larsemil> Samwin: lsmod | grep intel | pastebinit
<Samwin> larsemil: http://paste.ubuntu.com/707273/
<larsemil> Samwin: verkar inte som att du använder intel-drivern.
<larsemil> samwin: glxinfo | grep vendor | pastebinit
<Samwin> larsemil: kopplar jag ur den externa så står det check signal cable och kopplar jag i den så går den ner i digital power saving mode
<Samwin> larsemil: http://paste.ubuntu.com/707275/
<larsemil> Samwin: du ska försöka pilla igång intel drivern. det kommer nog lösa en hel del för dig
<larsemil> Samwin: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<larsemil> Samwin: sen provar du starta om datorn och sen kör du glxinfo | grep vendor | pastebinit och visar det här igen. ;)
<Samwin> larsemil: Okej startar om och håller tummarn nu :)
<Barre> som sagt, det är i stunder som detta vi alla borde hoppa ur kanalen innan Samwin kommer tillbaka.. bara för att skoja lite
<larsemil> haha det hade varit något.
<larsemil> alltså det här med att man har en kastrull med mat och det är så gott att man bara vill ha mer och så tar det slut
<Barre> men det är kolorifritt att äta så ialla fall... allt som tas direkt ur kastrull saknar kalorier
<Barre> wb Samwin
<DrDenis> hej
<Samwin> barre: tackar
<DrDenis> använder ni linux?
<Samwin> larsemil: http://paste.ubuntu.com/707280/
<larsemil> Samwin: då har jag slut på råd.
<larsemil> :)
<larsemil> DrDenis: yep
<DrDenis> larsemil, kul
<larsemil> http://www.heise.de/ct/schlagseite/2011/22/gross.jpg
<Birdstream> DrDenis, vad hade du förväntat dig för svar i #ubuntu-se?`:)
<HeMan> DrDenis: om frågan var "använder ni enbart linux" så kan jag svara "ja"
<DrDenis> Heman, jag med
<Birdstream> HeMan, +1
<DrDenis> STORA KUKAR
<realubot> larsemil: Hehe. Den bilden var ju rolig och snygg!
<larsemil> oväntat att det var ett troll
<larsemil> realubot: 0/
<realubot> IT-konst för IT-nördar.
<realubot> Canonical borde få med konsthögskolorna på olika projekt. Eller det kanske dom redan har... :S
<realubot> Det är ju klockrent att kombinera IT och konst.
<larsemil> nej men seriöst jag klarar inte av unity.. :/
<SoEasy> unity är äckligt
<realubot> larsemil: Unity är helt ok, tycker jag. Vad är felet då?
<larsemil> nej men jag klarar inte av det riktigt. de tär inte logiskt hur det hanterar fönster och sånt
<HeMan> sen jag lärde mig om mitten musknapp för att öppna nya fönster så är alt-tab största irritationen
<larsemil> vadå mittenmusknapp?
<Barre> är det det som kallas mellangården?
<larsemil> HeMan: ta bort key bindingen i unitys switcher. aktivera program switcher i cssm
<realubot> larsemil: Jag kör Alt+F1 och har allt jag behöver som ikoner i Launchern.
<realubot> Alt+F2 fungerar ju också.
<HeMan> larsemil: trycker man på mitten musknapp på tex termialen (i unitys vänstra fält) så kommer det en ny terminal
<realubot> Annars är det SuperKey+A eller SuperKey+F som gäller.
<HeMan> larsemil: hur tar man bort keybindingen?
<larsemil> HeMan: alt+f2 about:config
<larsemil> sen klickar du på pennan bredvid alt tab i mittentabben där.
<larsemil> och tar bort
<HeMan> larsemil: yey! tackar!
<HeMan> larsemil: program switcher? eller är det application switcher?
<larsemil> application switcher använder nog jag
<Kurdistan> back on track.
<HeMan> larsemil: skumt, jag får samma beteende i alla fall
<HeMan> larsemil: måste man starta om unity för att det ska ta?
<Kurdistan> misstänker somliga kör 11.10 nu?
<Kurdistan> kodein: där? fläkten fungerar. men det kommer fortfarande konstigt ljud. hmm något säger mig att det är hårdvarufel.
<phnom> Kurdistan: En del kanske ;)
<Kurdistan> phnom: hur går det med 11.10?
<kodein> hmmmm
<larsemil> HeMan: aktiverade du application switchern?
<Kurdistan> kodein: jag rengjorde fläkten och även "filtret" (metallgrejen bredvid)
<larsemil> HeMan: aktivera den och kolla så bindings i den är korrekt. den heter Programväxlare för mig
<Kurdistan> så burken är ren från damm/smuts
<Kurdistan> vilken kärna kommer 11.10 med? 3.0?
<Kirill^> Kurdistan: Förmodligen, om inte någon högre version :)
<Silasle> Hmm upgraderade precis och har 2.6.38-8 :o
<Kurdistan> hmm vårt forum länkar till 11.10
<Kurdistan> den är väl ännu inte släppt
<Kurdistan> :P har någon varit för snabb?
<CasperN> skyll på tidszoner
<Kurdistan> http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/download  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<andol> Kurdistan: Gissar att det beror lite på hur man definierar släppt. Finns på flertalet speglar, men är ännu inte officiellt annoncerat som släppt.
<Kurdistan> cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/ ja där är den tydligen
<andol> Liksom http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/
<phnom> Kurdistan: Hatar Unity lagom mycket, ska byta sen när jag kommer hem igen.
<phnom> Till en annan wm då.
<Kurdistan> phnom: ja, du, lubuntu finns :).
<phnom> Datorn jag kör det på är inte speciellt kvick så det går riktigt segt.
<CasperN> i själva verket lurar ubuntu-se er att ladda ned en dålig ostabil rc version
<phnom> Kurdistan: Nä, i3. :P
<andol> CasperN: Va?
<CasperN> japp :D
<Kurdistan> phnom: lubuntu är bra grejer.
<Silasle> post-release updates drivrutiner dök upp i additional drivers nu :)
<andol> Nej, det är den skarpa iso:n som länkas till.
<CasperN> är du helt säker på det?
<andol> CasperN: Ja
<antii> gick inte så bra att jobba under tiden paketen uppdaterades :)
<Kurdistan> CasperN: ja det är den skarpa.
<Kurdistan> dem fick den nog från spegeln jag länka
<Kurdistan> var nog lite för snabb
<CasperN> bah, aldrig någon som står på min sida när man försöker luras :(
<Kurdistan> CasperN: :) okej jag är på din sida.
<CasperN> tänk så kul det hade blivit med en massa oroliga ubuntunördar
<Kurdistan> CasperN: :( men det påverkar ju inte mig.
<Kurdistan> Kirill^: hur går det med rhel?
<Kurdistan> har du fått alla saker på plats?
<CasperN> maxjezy: vart var du igår?
<Kurdistan> behöver du hjälp så hojta
<Kirill^> Kurdistan: Jo fasen, det är ju VLC samt codecs som saknas mest :(
<Kirill^> Men annars så ;D
<Kurdistan> Kirill^: har du lagt till repon för tredje part grejer?
<andol> Kirill^: Antar att du hittat till EPEL?
<TeslaCoil> <- Samwin. Nu har jag ställt till det asså, efter lite googlande så skulle jag testa köra dessa kommandon i terminalen xrandr --output LVDS1 --off
<TeslaCoil> xrandr --output VGA1 --auto --primary för att se om min externa skärm gick igång. men körde LVDS1 --off innan det andra och släckte ner skärmen. Hur får jag tillbaka den?
<Kirill^> andol: Jodå :) Kurdistan: Syftar du på rpmfusion?
<larsemil> mysql  Ver 14.12 Distrib 5.0.51a är det en väldigt gammal version?
<phnom> TeslaCoil: Starta om.
<larsemil> alternativt prova ctrl + alt + f1
<Kurdistan> Kirill^: yes.
<HakanS> 11.10 är nu släppt. http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/download
<phnom> Eller så kan du chansa med alt+f2 och starta LVDS1 igen
<Kirill^> Kurdistan: den rör jag inte igen ;)
<TeslaCoil> Startade om datorn :P
<Kurdistan> Kirill^: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/centos-perfect-desktop.html
<HeMan> larsemil: allt ser väldigt rätt ut
<HeMan> larsemil: när jag försökte "återställa" till unity som alt-tab-hanterare klagar den på kollision mellan definitionern
<Kirill^> Kurdistan: Thx ^^ Får se om det löser sig med att kunna spela upp mp3 osv... Återkommer
<Kurdistan> Kirill^: gör så.
<Kurdistan> kodein: var tog du vägen?
<larsemil> HeMan: då får du avbocka den andra pluginen igen
<HeMan> larsemil: jo men det borde betyda att jag lyckats aktivera den
<kodein> Kurdistan: jag är här, men jag ser inte riktigt varför du vänder dig till mig då jag inte direkt kan hjälpa dig
<Kurdistan> Kirill^: den här kan vara lättast för dig. http://wiki.centos.org/TipsAndTricks/MultimediaOnCentOS
<Kurdistan> kodein: sant.
<larsemil> HeMan: vet inte vad du gör, men det funkade på en gång här. :D
<HeMan> larsemil: jag ger den en omgång till
<larsemil> oj!
<larsemil> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Kurdistan> larsemil: du kommer väcka philip
<Kurdistan> :)
<puttek> Så, 11.10 är ute. Är den betydligt bättre än 11.04?
<larsemil> sämre IMO. :D
<larsemil> men det är för att jag inte kommer helt överens med unity
<Kurdistan> larsemil: kan något vara sämre än 11.04? :)
<larsemil> om man gillar unity så har de shejpat upp det ganska mycket
<larsemil> 6.06 ?
<Kurdistan> larsemil: kör xubuntu då, då har du något som påminner om gnome 2.
<puttek> Jag kör fortfarande 10.10, för 11.04 bråkade med mig.
<Kurdistan> larsemil: :) ingen aning. körde inte linux eller ubuntu då.
<Kirill^> Kurdistan: Just det där med att det saknas filer som gör en galen och den plockar inte hem dem automatiskt :p
<Kurdistan> Kirill^: det är inte ubuntu.
<larsemil> Kurdistan: hur är det med xubuntu..? Är det composite?
<Kurdistan> men när du väl får allt som du vill så går det som tåget
<Kirill^> Kurdistan: Precis ;D
<Kurdistan> larsemil: xfce 4.8 påminner om gnome 2.
<Kirill^> Rätt rejäl omställning men det är skönt :)
<larsemil> Kurdistan: det var inte svar på min fråga
<Kurdistan> larsemil: borde fungera.
<Kurdistan> Kirill^: om du ska köra rpm dist hemma för vanliga folket så testa pclinuxos
<Kurdistan> :) rpm dist som kör apt/synaptic
<Kurdistan> de lär väl inom snar framtid byta över till yum/yumex
<Kirill^> Kurdistan: Mjaa vi får se :) Visst är det en omställning mot Ubuntu, men kör den ju på min jobbdator samt på servern hemma med RTHEL Server så ^^
<Kurdistan> larsemil: In Xubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx), in Settings / Settings Editor, select 'wfwm4' and 'General / use_compositing', click the 'edit' button, check the 'Enabled' button and click 'Save'.
<Kurdistan> Works perfectly for me!
<larsemil> Kurdistan: härligt
<larsemil> Kurdistan: då kan det vara ett alternativ
<Kurdistan> larsemil: jepp.
<Kurdistan> larsemil: om du vill så kan du testa Lubuntu.
<Kurdistan> http://askubuntu.com/questions/53745/compositing-in-lubuntu
<Kirill^> Fy fasen vilken lång tid det tar att dra in en RHEL 6 Server som ska agera som virtuell host samt high availability... ^^
<maxjezy> hallåja!
<maxjezy> halle hallåja min församling!
<Kurdistan> larsemil: xcompmgr (rekommenderas).
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: hej fader. :P
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, halle hallåja Kurdistan!
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: allt väl?
<Kurdistan> hur känns det idag nu när 11.10 är ute
<maxjezy> har precis installerat 11.04
<maxjezy> på stationära datorn
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> är de något som skiljer dem åt?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: :P varför inte 11.10
<maxjezy> jag installerade via wubi
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: unity bör ha förbättras.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: du vet ju att jag inte kör ubuntu så det blir svårt veta skillnaden
<larsemil> då var det kubuntu då. :O :O
<Kurdistan> larsemil: herregud :P vilken u-sväng
<realubot> Hans CV var det inget fel på i.a.f.: http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/14595-unix-skaparen-dennis-ritchie-har-avlidit
<Kurdistan> :P från lättviktad xfce/lxde till hungriga kde
<Kurdistan> :P
<realubot> Det ska finnas flera förbättringar i Unity ja. Det har jag läst lite här och var.
<larsemil> Kurdistan: jag körde aldrig xfce
<Kurdistan> larsemil: :P du fråga om xubuntu.
<Kurdistan> så jag antog du skulle köra xubuntu/lubuntu
<Kurdistan> men kubuntu är också bra grejer
<larsemil> Kurdistan: nej det var du som började prata om det, och då ställde jag en följdfråga
<Kurdistan> larsemil: kde 4.7 är nice, kde 4.8 kommer vara superb.
<Barre> någon med EMC erfarenhet som vet om de kan konvertera en snapshot till en klon?
<Linda^> Ahaja
<Kurdistan> Linda^: hur gick det med kernel-lab.?
<larsemil> Kurdistan: märker en hel del förbättringar sedan 4.2 när jag körde sist
<HeMan> clownvars!
<larsemil> fast jag fattar inte vad det här "activites" är
<Kurdistan> larsemil: mycket möjligt. jag gav kde en riktig ärlig chans med 4.6.5
<Kurdistan> larsemil: samma här. :)
<Linda^> Kurdistan: Fick den idag. Men såg att den var frivillig. Så den ska jag jobba på ensam. Ska bara varva ner lite..
<HakanS> larsemil: Aktiviteter är kanon!
<Kurdistan> Linda^: gör så.
<Linda^> Kurdistan: Får se när jag börjar med den. Måste plugga till tenta och grejjer först och främst
<Kurdistan> Linda^: lycka till.
<Linda^> tack tack
<Linda^> blev godkänd på nfs-labben också. redovisade idag :D
<Kurdistan> larsemil: philip försökte förklara, men hans vana trogen blev det bara en röra av allt.
<realubot> Linda^: Är du uppe i varv?
<Linda^> min lärare sa "det här var fett bra"
<larsemil> HakanS: vad är det för något?
<realubot> Man blir ju sugen på att plugga på Nackademien när man hör Lindas uppgifter.
<Linda^> jamenpluggarå
<Linda^> ansök
<Linda^> du kan alltid tacka nej
<Linda^> men du ska ju försöka komma in först och främst.
<Kurdistan> realubot: det hade varit något för dig. allvarligt!
<realubot> Linda^: Det är ju i Sthlm. Jag tänker inte bo i Sthlm.
<Linda^> det var en fullsatt aula som sökte.. typ fyra gånger fler än vad som kom in
<Linda^> kanske fem gånger fler
<realubot> Linda^: Hur kom du in då?
<Linda^> realubot: I'm awesome?
<Linda^> det var ett antagningsprov också
<HakanS> larsemil: Det är till för att du ska kunna konfigurera upp "skrivbordet" för olika aktiviteter.
<Linda^> plus att manska skicka in sitt CV och grejjer.. arbetsgivarintyg
<Kurdistan> HakanS: sist jag testa slutade med svart skärm.
<realubot> Linda^: Jag tror jag har en god chans att fixa antagninsprovet om du gjorde det. :)
<realubot> *antagningsprovet
<Linda^> så får man poäng på varje grej.. och de med flest poäng + tillsammans räknat med kunskapsprovet kommer in
<Linda^> jaha, fin svenska jag fick till där
<realubot> Töntantagning...
<Linda^> varför är det töntantagning?
<Kurdistan> realubot: du menar nördantagning. :P
<CasperN> realubot: tragiskt att Dennis Ritchie dött, och inte lär vanliga dagstidingar skriva om honom
<CasperN> så som de skrev om Jobs
<Kurdistan> CasperN: ja, bra rolig är den här världen.
<Kurdistan> snubben bakom unix och c
<realubot> Linda^: Äsch. Det är nog bra. Vi får se vad det blir av Nackademiker.
<Silasle> Tänkte väl att en ubuntu-upgradering inte kan gp igenom felfritt  :p
<realubot> *av er nackademiker
<Kurdistan> CasperN: cash is money. money is power. dennis är ingen jobs.
<Linda^> realubot: fråga Richiie .. han gick ut där i våras.
<realubot> Dock läser jag hellre Systemadministration i Linux på distans från Umeå universitet.
<Kurdistan> Silasle: det är väl sista man ska göra.
<Linda^> realubot: men du har ju som sagt jensens i gbg
<HakanS> larsemil: Låt säga att du använder datorn för att skriva en avhandling. Då kan en aktivitet bestå av ordbehandling. Att söka information på internet. Räkna ut något med "miniräknaren".
<Silasle> Kurdistan: Upgradera genom update-manager?
<Kurdistan> nä nu flickar blir det mat, innan kvällskursen. ta hand om varandra.
<realubot> Linda^: Det var ju Richiie jag hjälpte att få ordning på en for-loop igår ju.
<Kurdistan> Silasle: jag kör inte buntu.
<realubot> Linda^: i Bash.
<Linda^> realubot: han har väl lite problem med sånt :P han frågade massvis i vår klasskanal också :P
<Silasle> Kurdistan: Vad är då det sista man ska göra?
<Linda^> de kanske inte fick lära sig bash när han gick
<Kurdistan> Silasle: bita kungens öra.
<Kurdistan> haha
<Kurdistan> :P
<Linda^> tror vi ska gå in på bash i nån kurs
<realubot> Linda^: Jag ska inte läsa på Nackademien.
<realubot> Never...
<HakanS> larsemil: Då skapar du en Aktivitet mestående av LibreOffice, Chromium och Kalkylatorn.
<Linda^> realubot: Du sa det! ett par gånger. Det räcker nu.
<Silasle> Kurdistan: Ska göra det om jag träffar honom ;)
<realubot> Linda^: Ja ja.
<realubot> Linda^: Vad gör Richiie nu då?
<realubot> Richiie: Vad gör du nuförtiden? Varför hör du aldrig av dig? Bor du kvar i samma tvåa?
<Linda^> realubot: jobbar. Var får du fråga själv. Minns inte vad det hette.
<realubot> Linda^: Med Linux?
<realubot> Eller vad jobbar han med?
<Linda^> realubot: ja?
<Linda^> I suppose
<Linda^> hela hans klass fick jobb
<realubot> Linda^: Se där!
<realubot> Det var ju bra.
<HakanS> larsemil: Efter att ha jobbat ett tag med din avhandling känner du för att lyssna på musik eller titta på film. Då går du till Aktiviteten "Underhållning", där du får upp programmn VLC och Amarok.
<realubot> Finns det så många renodlade linuxjobb verkligen?
<realubot> Jag tycker man läser om företag som söker personer där Linux bara är en del av arbetsuppgifterna...
<HakanS> larsemil: När du tittat/lyssnat färdigt hoppar du tillbaks till Aktiviteten "Avhandling" och får då upp LibreOffice där du slutade.
<realubot> Linda^: Du är duktig som pluggar till sysadmin.
<realubot> Linda^: Du får nog jobb efteråt då. Det verkar ju som om studenterna får det.
<larsemil> HakanS: okej kanske får någon ordning på det sen
<larsemil> men nu hämta barnen
<Linda^> realubot: sen har nackademin ett gott rykte också
<Markslap> Linda^: Har dom?
<Markslap> Nackademin suger ju?
<Markslap> Åtminstonde gymnasiedelen.
<Markslap> Fd. rektorn var helt sjukt i huvudet.
<realubot> Det låter som om Markslap har ett horn i sidan på Nackademins f.d. rektor?
<Markslap> sjuk*
<Linda^> Markslap: okej. Låt mig omformulera mig. NAckademins yrkeshögskola!
<Linda^> gick Markslap på nackademin eller?
<realubot> Fråga inte mig.
<Linda^> I didn't
<realubot> Skönt.
<Markslap> Linda^: :)
<realubot> Vad är det för svar?
<Markslap> Linda^: Nä, men lite vänner gick där.
<realubot> :)
<antii> Bläkh
<antii> min configuration i gnome classic är borta :'(
<Linda^> Markslap: de kanske var usla? Usla människor tycker oftast att rektorer/chefer är usla
<Linda^> för det är ju inte en själv det är fel på oftast.
<Linda^> duvet
<Markslap> Linda^: Uh, ja, men inte i det här fallet. :P
<realubot> Mig är det inte fel på i.a.f. Det är ett som är säkert.
<Markslap> Linda^: Men det är bra att YH är bra åtminstonde.
<Linda^> Markslap: That's what you say
<Linda^> Markslap: Samtliga som jag snackat med, som gått linuxutbildnignen på nackademin har enbart snackat gott om det
<Linda^> främst vår lärare.
<realubot> Öh. Din lärare?
<realubot> Det är väl klart att din lärare snackar gott om utbildningen han undervisar på?
<Linda^> realubot: de har snackat gott om vår lärare
<Linda^> ....
<Linda^> Skrev ju klart och tydligt att jag snackat med folk som gått utbildningen
<realubot> Ja ja.
<Linda^> Du är jävligt dryg när du känner för det realubot
<realubot> Ja. Det är en del av min image.
<Linda^> uselt!
<realubot> Sexigt, tycker jag.
<Markslap> Linda^: När han känner för det? Han är alltid dryg. :P
<Markslap> Han gick från att trolla till att vara otrevlig och dryg.
<Linda^> Markslap: han har varit hjälpsam många gånger. Men många gånger är han också väldigt jobbig och dryg.
<phnom> Markslap: Han var väl allt, och sen slutade han bara trolla?
<Linda^> så.. lite hur han känner för det
<Markslap> Linda^: Mm.
<Markslap> phnom: Ja, tror det.
<Linda^> Markslap: dåså! först säger du emot mig. Sen håller du med mig?
<Linda^> Markslap: MATE! lägg då!
<Markslap> phnom: Eller förut tog trollandet majoriteten av allt skit han skrev, nu har dryga meningar och otrevligheter tagit över.
<itmannen> Markslap Vem ?
<realubot> itmannen: Såg du när jag vinkade när jag körde om dig?
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> Jag är ju omkörd igen ju. :S
<HakanS> Markslap: http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/CoC
<itmannen> :D Tji fick du
<realubot> itmannen: Jag låg ju före dig för några timmar sedan... :|
<itmannen> realubot  In your dreams baby :D
<itmannen> Nu är det krig på hög nivå
<realubot> Hehe.
<bittin`> 11.10 släpps idag va?
<itmannen> Markslap  Jag provar igen. Vem är det du åsytar. Nyfiken
<itmannen> japp
<bittin`> vet nån, nån tid?
<realubot> itmannen: Han åsyftar mig.
<bittin`> ska nog uppdatera Lubuntun på p3an
<bittin`> den kör 10.10 nu
<itmannen> realubot  Nä det tror jag väl inte.
<Silasle> bittin`: Vet inte när den släpps officielt, men den som ligger på servrarna är väl den färdiga
<itmannen> bittin`  Syns jkanske här. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
* Nafallo changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Ubuntu 11.10 är ute! http://is.gd/8K59x1 | Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska - sekundärt även FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin för att klistra in http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5 | LoCo-möte 12/10 kl 20:30 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Möte/
<bittin`> Silasle: ah
<Silasle> opps, det har visst redan släppts http://www.ubuntu.com/
<bittin`> Nemi|: 12:e Oktober var väl igår
<HakanS_> bittin`: 11.10 är släppt.
<bittin`> najs
<bittin`> Lubuntun också?
<itmannen> Inget nytt under solen. Jag har kört 11.10 sen alpha1
<bittin`> k
<realubot> Silasle: Då släpptes den nyss för jag besökte ubuntu.com för 1h sedan och då såg man inte skymten av 11.10.
<Silasle> lubuntu är väl en officell nu, så den borde också ha släppts
<Silasle> realubot: Då är jag inte så efter
<Silasle> Upgraderade för nån timme sen
<realubot> Silasle: Nope. Den är nog rykande färsk.
<Markslap> HakanS_: Mm, jag är med på noterna.
<bittin`> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/Cached
<realubot> Det här är coolt: http://www.ubuntu.com/tour
<bittin`> dock verkar den servern rätt slö nu
<Kirill^> amelia: varför får jag upp detta för: vlc-1.1.11-1.el6.rf.x86_64 requires libmodplug.so.0()(64bit) trots att jag har den installerad? :S
<itmannen> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Markslap> HakanS_: Men realubot har gått till personligt angrepp både mot mig och mitt ex. Så jag anser inte att jag behöver vara speciellt trevlig mot realubot.
<Silasle> http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/ Najs :)
<bittin`> drar när den atm
<phnom> bittin`: Det kan ju vara så att det är rätt många som använder servern nu ;)
<HakanS_> Markslap: Det är möjligt. Men då får du vara otrevligt på något annat ställe.
<CasperN> Silasle: nice sida
<bittin`> phnom: ja
<CasperN> eller realubot, vem som nu posta först :9
<itmannen> Det tog 2 min 45 sek att ta hem nyaste disten nu
<bittin`> drar ner Lubuntu 11.10 nu
<SoEasy> gj
<Markslap> HakanS_: Okej, men om vi vänder på det, tycker du att jag ljuger om det jag säger?
<Markslap> HakanS_: Jag kanske skulle ha unvikt ordet "skit" och använt "meningar" i stället.
<Markslap> HakanS_: Det kan jag hålla med om.
<realubot> bittin`: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<realubot> bittin`: BitTorrent kanske är bättre just nu?
<itmannen> Ska personkemi verkligen luftas här ?
<HakanS_> Markslap: Denna kanal är för: "Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska - sekundärt även FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet."
<Markslap> Du menar så ja.
<Markslap> Jag brukar hålla detta till offtopic, ursäktar för detta.
<HakanS_> Markslap: Din ursäkt är godtagen.
<bittin`> realubot: http:// verkar inte jättehemsk
<bittin`> tar 47min med min 2mbitare
<realubot> http://img542.imageshack.us/img542/4863/201110131528391870x1056.png
<realubot> Dags att seeda 11.10 då. :=
<realubot> :)
<SoEasy> haha najs realubot
<bittin`> jag drar bara ner Lubuntu sen drar jag ner Kubuntu sen o hos farmor o farfar
<itmannen> Nu står det helt still. Som vanligt mao. vad hette det man kunde seeda via terminalen ?
<bittin`> rtorrent ?
<itmannen> Aha. SÃ¥ var det nog. Tack
<bittin`> np
<bittin`> finns ju en cli klient för transmission med
<Markslap> transmission-cli
<Markslap> Jag kör den på servern och sedan Transmission Remote GUI lokalt.
<Markslap> Som är cross-platform dessutom.
<goran> behöver lite hjälp med en installation
<realubot> Det är bra tryck i seeden nu: http://img802.imageshack.us/img802/1928/201110131544201870x1056.png
<realubot> 1,30 MiB/s.
<goran> http://pastebin.com/hGMTjDTT
<itmannen> realubot  Hm. Då går det foratare att gå och hämta den :D
<goran> försår inte de första stegen i installationen
<realubot> 10,4 Mbit/s i upload. Ubuntu 11.10 maxar min lina.
<realubot> itmannen: Japp. Det är stor efterfrågan på 11.10 nu.
<Markslap> goran: Vad är det du inte förstår?
<realubot> itmannen: Många som tankar av mig. Pumpar ut för fulla muggar 10 Mbit/s.
<Markslap> goran: tanka ner filen, skriv tar -xvf filnamn.tgz eller vad den heter i en terminal.
<realubot> Det är vad min bredbandsuppkoppling klarar.
<Markslap> Sen följer du resten.
<Markslap> goran: Du kan även använda en grafisk uppackare.
<goran> Markslap: jo, jag förstår inte just det första steget
<goran> hur jag ställer mig i mappaen via terminalen
<goran> när jag bara skriver in filens namn i terminalen så händer ingenting
<Markslap> goran: cd /home/goran/Downloads/
<realubot> goran: https://install.bankid.com/Global/supportbankidcom/pdf/Lathund%20f%c3%b6r%20BankID%20s%c3%a4kerhetsprogram_4.18_Linux.pdf
<Markslap> Där antar jag att den har hamnat.
<Kirill^> Snyggt att libmodplug klagar på att jag behöver den då jag installerar den O_o
<goran> Markslap: jag har filen på skrivbordet
<Markslap> goran: Okej
<Markslap> goran: cd /home/goran/Desktop
<Markslap> isf
<goran> realubot: jo, har kollet på lathunden men förstår som sagt inte det första steget
<Markslap> Sen när du är på desktop i terminalen skriver du: tar -xvf filnamn.filändelse
<Markslap> goran: Vad heter filen exakt?
<Kirill^> goran: Högerklicka på filen, välj extrahera :)
<Markslap> SÃ¥ kan jag skriva exakt vad du ska skriva. :P
<Markslap> Kirill^: Så kan han också göra.
<goran> BISP-4.18.1.10899.tar.gz
<Kirill^> Markslap: Enklare om han inte förstår :)
<goran> heter filen
<Markslap> Kirill^: Ja, men han måste ändå leka i terminalen sen.
<Markslap> goran: Okej
<Markslap> goran: Skriv: tar -xvf BISP-4.18.1.10899.tar.gz
<Kirill^> Markslap: Jo, men det var just den första han inte kunde med. :)
<Markslap> Kirill^: För att han inte förstod vad han skulle skriva. :P
<realubot> goran: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression#Extracting_a_tar.bz2_file
<Markslap> Kirill^: Men jag hjälper honom nu, så våran diskussion emellan är rätt meningslös. :P
<Markslap> goran: Gick det bra?
<Kirill^> ;)
<Markslap> goran: Sen ska du nog skriva: cd BISP-4.18.1.10899
<goran> Markslap: när jag lägger in texten i terminalen så gsäger den att : funktionen "open" misslyckades
<realubot> goran: Jag ska ge dig rubbet... vänta.
<Markslap> huh
<bittin`> tar xvf
<realubot> goran: https://install.bankid.com/sv/installbankidcom/Linuxsparet/Klientinstallation/
<realubot> goran: Klicka på "Hämta säkerhetsprogrammet för Linux."
<realubot> goran: Ladda ner filen.
<goran> realubot: du menar : psra fil
<realubot> psra?
<goran> spara fil
<realubot> Spara filen ja.
<realubot> På hårddisken.
<itmannen> Nu har jag startat min rtorrent och seedar 11.10 64 samt 11.10 i386
<realubot> itmannen: Gött mos!
<goran> realubot: sparad i "hämtningar"
<Kirill^> Men jag tror jag får nå spatt på detta! Har alla filer hemma och installerade för att VLC ska fungera, men nejdå... Den klagar på att filerna fattas. *WOHO*
<realubot> goran: Bra. Skapa en katalog i din Hemkatalog som heter BankID. Det gör du så här:
<realubot> 1. Öppna en Terminal.
<bittin`> mkdir BankID
<realubot> 2. Skriv i Terminalen: mkdir BankID
<goran> trmina öppen
<bittin`> tryck enter
<realubot> 3. Flytta bankid-filen du laddade ner från Hämtingar till BankID-katalogen du precis skapade.
<goran> realubot: men var har den mappen hamnat nu, bank id mappen?
<realubot> goran: Gör så här:
<realubot> Skriv i Terminalen: mv Hämtingar/BISP-4.18.1.10899.tar.gz BankID/
<goran> mv: kan inte ta status på "Hämtingar/BISP-4.18.1.10899.tar.gz": Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<realubot> goran: Kontrollera att filen finns i BankID-katalogen med det här kommandot i Temrinalen: ls -l BankID/BISP-4.18.1.10899.tar.gz
<goran> får jag som svar
<realubot> goran: Vad får du för svar i Terminalen när du skriver det kommandot?
<realubot> goran: Kör det här i Terminalen: find -iname 'BISP-4.18.1.10899.tar.gz'
<goran> ls: kan inte komma åt BankID/BISP-4.18.1.10899.tar.gz: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<goran> ok, det senaste komandot verkade funka
<realubot> Vad fick du för svar?
<goran> ./Hämtningar/BISP-4.18.1.10899.tar.gz
<goran> ./Skrivbord/BISP-4.18.1.10899.tar.gz
<realubot> Ok, skriv då: ls -l Hämtningar/BISP-4.18.1.10899.tar.gz
<realubot> goran: Vad får du få?
<realubot> Ok, jag stavde fel förut.
<realubot> Gör så här så ska det fungera:
<realubot> mv Hämtningar/BISP-4.18.1.10899.tar.gz BankID/
<realubot> Och sedan kontrollerar du att filen finns där med det här kommandot: ls -l BankID/BISP-4.18.1.10899.tar.gz
<goran> hände ingenting
<goran> -rw-r--r-- 1 goran goran 5534242 2011-10-13 15:57 BankID/BISP-4.18.1.10899.tar.gz
<realubot> Ja, bra.
<goran> fick jag som svar på det senaste kommendot
<realubot> goran: Skriv: cd BankID
<realubot> goran: Och sedan: pwd
<Kirill^> Jag har skrivit en barnsligt enkel guide för att fixa in BankID på vårt forum. Fattar inte att folk missar den... =S
<realubot> Vad får du för svar av när du skriver pwd?
<goran> goran@localhost:~/BankID$
<realubot> Bra.
<antii> För i helvete
<realubot> DÃ¥ skriver du: tar xvf BISP-4.18.1.10899.tar.gz
<antii> panelen blev ju borked vid 11.10
<antii> (gnome classic)
<itmannen> BankID . https://install.bankid.com/Global/supportbankidcom/pdf/Lathund%20f%C3%B6r%20BankID%20s%C3%A4kerhetsprogram_4.18_Linux.pdf
<goran> ok, nu hände det något och jag är tillbaka på: goran@localhost:~/BankID$
<realubot> goran: Sedan kontrollerar du att allt är uppackat. Vad får du om du kör nu: ls -l
<realubot> ls -l
<realubot> Vad får du som svar då?
<itmannen> antii  ?
<goran> totalt 5416
<goran> drwxr-xr-x 2 goran goran    4096 2011-10-13 16:08 BISP-4.18.1.10899
<goran> -rw-r--r-- 1 goran goran 5534242 2011-10-13 15:57 BISP-4.18.1.10899.tar.gz
<antii> hur ska man editera panelen i 11.10?
<goran> drwxr-xr-x 6 goran goran    4096 2011-10-13 16:08 lang
<antii> går ju inte att göra nåt allt :/
<realubot> Ok, jättebra.
<realubot> goran: Skriv: cd BISP-4.18.1.10899
<itmannen> antii  Det kan du göra med compiz-config
<goran> ok
<realubot> goran: Skriv: ./install.<version>.sh
<itmannen> Tror jag iaf :)
<realubot> goran: Nej.
<antii> compiz (core) - Error: Screen 0 on display ":0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
<antii> Ser inte bra ut :-D
<realubot> goran: Så här ska du skriva: sudo ./install.4.18.1.sh -i
<itmannen> antii  Då måste du välja att avaktivera det
<goran> sudo: ./install.4.18.1.sh: command not found
<itmannen> Ett råd. Läs guiden jag länkade till så fikar det sig
<Kirill^> goran: ./install.4.18.1.sh i
<itmannen> fixar
<Kirill^> Du glömde i'et!
<realubot> goran: Så här: sudo install.4.18.1.10899.sh -i
<realubot> Det ska fungera.
<realubot> goran: NEJ!
<realubot> goran: Så här: sudo ./install.4.18.1.10899.sh -i
<realubot> Där har vi det! :D
<itmannen> Nu ska jag agera privatchufför
<realubot> itmannen: Han har redan läst den. Och jag hade redan länkat till den.
<realubot> itmannen: Han hade problem med att packa upp tar-filen. Det står inte mycket om det i guiden.
<goran> jaha nu har den jobbat färdigt och jag är tillbaka på : goran@localhost:~/BankID/BISP-4.18.1.10899$
<realubot> goran: Ja.
<realubot> goran: Det ska bara installerat nu.
<realubot> Du ska ha det i Ubntu under Övrigt > BankID
<goran> övrigt?
<realubot> goran: Ett tips inför fortsättningen. Läs gärna den här guiden så får du lite kläm på grunderna i Terminalen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<realubot> Det kommer du tjäna på i längden.
<realubot> goran: Använder du 11.04 med nya utseendet Unity?
<goran> nix, kör classic
<goran> fast densenaste ubuntu versionen
<realubot> goran: Ok, tryck Alt+F1
<realubot> Och sedan navigerar du till Tillbehör, tror jag det heter.
<Hoxx> jag har börjat komma bra överens med unity :)
<realubot> Eller kanske Systemverktyg.
<realubot> Hoxx: Me too.
<goran> hittar inte programet varken under övrigt eller systemverktyg
* amelia changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Ubuntu 11.10 är ute! http://is.gd/8K59x1 | R.I.P Dennis Ritchie, tack för allt! | Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska - sekundärt även FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5 | LoCo-möte 12/10 kl 20:30 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Möte/
<Kirill^> amelia: :D
<realubot> goran: Ok. Du ska inte ha -i utan bara i.
<phnom> :-)
<Kirill^> amelia: I'm going craaazy snart... ;D
<realubot> sudo ./install.4.18.1.10899.sh i
<realubot> SÃ¥
<realubot> goran: Har du fortfarande Terminalen öppen?
<realubot> goran: Kör det här i en Temrinal: cd BankID && sudo ./install.4.18.1.10899.sh i
<realubot> Precis som det står så ska BankID installeras.
<amelia> Kirill^: vadå då?
<realubot> Därefter hittar du det under Övtigt/Tillbehör/Systemverktyg eller vad det heter.
<Kirill^> Har äntligen fått in VLC, då vill systemet uppdatera till senaste filerna. Men då klagar den om att VLC behöver just dessa versioner. O_o
<Kirill^> amelia: Och drar jag in qmmp så behöver den en nyare version av filerna, så det är antingen eller för mig. ^^
<realubot> goran: Hur går det?
<goran> jo, prgramet är instalerat men fattar inte riktigt hur man ska använda den...fins inga flikat eller fält att fylla i eller något...
<realubot> goran: Du måste ju hämta ett certifikat eller e-leg från din bank.
<realubot> goran: När du är inne på din internetbank så ska det finnas ett alt. för att hämta cert/e-leg. Det hamnar i BankID-programmet. Tänk på att använda ett starkt lösenord: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<HakanS_> amelia: Finns det någon förteckning över factoider som kan användas i kanalen?
<realubot> goran: Jag rekommenderar verkligen att du tar en titt på guiden som beskriver hur man använder Terminalen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<realubot> Du kommer garanterat tjäna igen tiden du lägger på att lära dig grunderna i Terminalen.
<realubot> goran: Jag måste sticka nu. Det finns säkert andra här som hjälper dig om du får problem. Lycka till!
<Samwin> woow fått min externa skärm att funka nu :D
<realubot> Samwin: Grattis. Hur gjorde du?
<Samwin> realubot: VGA till DVI adaptern jag hade var DVI-I men utaget på min externa skärm var dVI-D
<goran> realubot: tusen tack, programet e intallerat
<realubot> Samwin: Ok.
<Samwin> realubot: köpte en vanlig VGA sladd nu och nu hittar jag skärmen direkt
<maxjezy> någon som kan tänkas ta på sig jobbet att göra en "webshop" och hur mycket skulle det kosta?
<Kirill^> amelia: Tips? :)
<realubot> Samwin: Det borde väl fungera med en DVI-D då?
<maxjezy> inte jag som undrar utan en min sambos systers kompis
<amelia> Kirill^: njä. det är det mekkiga med rpmforge/epel
<realubot> maxjezy: Det finns ju färdiga Open Source webbshoppar.
<maxjezy> realubot, dåså
<maxjezy> kan du ?
<Kirill^> Okej =/
<Samwin> realubot: ja det borde det ha gjort men jag ville ta det säkra före det osäkra och köpte en VGA sladd och tänkte funkar det inte nu så funkar det inte alls
<realubot> maxjezy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_free_and_open_source_eCommerce_software
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag har för mig att den här är ganska "känd": http://www.oscommerce.com/
<realubot> Samwin: Ok, ok.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det svåra är väl inte att sätta upp webbshoppen utan att administrera den... Vem ska göra det? Har hon en server/webbhotell?
<realubot> maxjezy: Där har du lite mer info om Open Source e-commerce-plattformarna: http://www.tripwiremagazine.com/2010/02/15-open-source-ecommerce-platforms.html
<einand> någon som vet vem som äger doänamnet linuxportalen.se numera?
<einand> alltså varför släpps alla coola program för ipad först
<realubot> maxjezy: Du har demo längst ner här: http://www.magentocommerce.com/demo
<realubot> einand: Det är väl bara att kolla med .se-stiftelsen?
<jesper_> kurdistan e inte online va?
<andol> einand: Eventuellt en HÃ¥kan - https://twitter.com/#!/jonasbjork/status/124392697338400768
<einand> realubot: nix, den säger inget eftersom domänamnet inte är förnyat
<Markslap> jesper_: DÃ¥ hade du nog sett honom i listan.
<realubot> einand: Ok.
<Kirill^> Neee, nu drar jag hemöver! ;D
<Kirill^> Hörs
<realubot> Bye!
<einand> jag undrar om inte en padda är fel för mig ändå.
<einand> menar en ipad är för konsumtion, medans jag är en producent
<jesper_> Markslap tänkte om han hette nått annat om han va på jobb/skola eller nått
<realubot> einand: Vad producerar du?
<Markslap> jesper_: Du tänkte så.
<einand> realubot: kod, främst
<realubot> jesper_: Har heter Kursiskola när han är i plugget.
<jesper_> okok dåså
<realubot> *Han
<realubot> jesper_: Nej. Jag stavade ju fel.
<realubot> jesper_: Kurdiskola, skulle det stå.
<Markslap> jesper_: Han skämtar. :P
<realubot> jesper_: Och när han är hemma heter han: Kurdihem
<jesper_> :-)
<realubot> jesper_: Det är bara när han är i stan som han kallar sig Kurdistan.
<realubot> Jag är så roligt. Vad skulle kanalen göra utan mig?
<realubot> *rolig
<gusnan> Ha vettiga diskussioner?
<Markslap> +1
<realubot> gusnan: Tveksamt.
<gusnan> gissar bara.
<einand> denna gången var det faktiskt skoj
<jesper_> på min andra data så har jag win7, PClinuxos och Linux mint men mint syns inte på PCLinuxOs skit boot loader hur löser jag det?
<Markslap> jesper_: Testa att dra in GRUB.
<Markslap> Med någon boot recover-skiva.
<jesper_> nån som kan hjälpa mig igenom installationen här? skall allokera enhetsutrymme. vill bort med pclinuxos men vet inte vilken partition?
<jesper_> tror att det e den som heter sda8 (ext4) och en som heter sda2 (ntf)
<itmannen> jesper_  Har du mer än detta OS i datorn ?
<jesper_> och vad e dom små linux-swap sakerna
<jesper_> nä en annan
<itmannen> jesper_  Bästa sättet är att starta med CD-skivan Gparted och tar ta bort all
<jesper_> pallar inte det. gjorde det ganska nyss e ju så omständigt att lägga in all skit i win igen
<itmannen> jesper_  Men du skrev att du inte hade något mer
<jesper_> det e den andra datan som jag vill ha win7 och linux mint på och vill få bort pclinuxos och den skit bootloadern den hade
<itmannen> jesper_  Men nytta Gparted och ta bort det som inte heter ntfs
<jesper_> skall man ta bort dom det står swap på också
<itmannen> jesper_  japp. det hör till linux enbart
<jesper_> ok tack itmannen
<itmannen> Nema problema
<itmannen> Funderar på om jag ska kika på filmen "The Social Network" ikväll
<itmannen> I brist på politikdebatter
<bittin`> jag ska hitta nån som vill hjälpa mig sätta in en 6581a
<itmannen> bittin`  Vad är det ?
<bittin`> itmannen: ljudchippet i en Commodore 64
<itmannen> bittin`  :D har du blivit nostalgisk ?
<bittin`> nej
<bittin`> det har jag alltid vart
<itmannen> Ok
<jesper_> det e bra faktiskt. ganska autistisk snubbe
<jesper_> inget rotfilsystem är definerat vad betyder det
<bittin`> fast verkar inte vara jättenkelt att hitta nån som känner för att hjälpa till med det 2011
<bittin`> jesper_: ja, jag har den diagnosen
<itmannen> jesper_  Håller du på att förska göra en manuell partitionerong ?
<bittin`> frågade på facebook nu
<itmannen> jesper_  Gör så här. Öppna gparted igen och väla att utöka din ntfs till att nyttja hela HD. Sen så stoppar du in en ubuntu-skiva och låter den sköta per automatik
<itmannen> Och genom att dra stapeln i mitte så anger du hur mycket varje OS får sig tilldelat i utrymme
<jesper_> hahah datan crasha när jag tog ut strömkabeln
<itmannen> jesper_  Gör så här. Öppna gparted igen och väla att utöka din ntfs till att nyttja hela HD. Sen så stoppar du in en ubuntu-skiva och låter den sköta per automatik
<jesper_> hur definerar jag rotfilsystem
<itmannen>  Och genom att dra stapeln i mitte så anger du hur mycket varje OS får sig tilldelat i utrymme
 * itmannen is away: Äsch också. Besök i antågande :(
<itmannen> Jobbigt att vara social
<jesper_> i partitioneringen då så skall den vara på logisk eller? sen finns det en flik som heter används som?
<itmannen> jesper_  SÃ¥g du inte vad jag skrev ?
<jesper_> jo men måste ju skapa en ny partition
<itmannen> jesper_  Har du utökat ditt utrymme så din ntfs har hela ?
<itmannen> jesper_  Vakna nu
<jesper_> :-)
<itmannen> jesper_  Och ditt svar blir ?
<jesper_> att jag inte kan ge utrymmet till ntf
<itmannen> jesper_  Klart du kan det i gparted
<itmannen> Och då menar jag alltså att du bootar från en Gparted-skiva
<itmannen> Men nu måste jag ta hand om mitt främmande
<yeager> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/174135
<Philip5> yeager: den där är väl lätt som en plätt för dig att svara på ;)
<Philip5> alla de där det-beror-på-vad-det-är-är-för-wifi-krets är ju alltid roliga med restricted, open eller unsupported
<kes0> Åla
<HakanS> yeager: Kommer du att skapa några nordiska remixer?
<kes0> Är på gång o köpa dator vilket märke ska man ha på delarna, ni som kan
<kes0> Vill de ska funka bra med linux också, kör nu en ovanlig bärbar o har problem att hitta drivrutiner för den :S
<cahoot> http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<yeager> HakanS, jadå! det blir det
<kes0> cahoot, Tack men min va inte ens med där :P
<cahoot> men du pratade ju om ny?
<kes0> Jaha jo men blir en stationär :P
<cahoot> så du tänkte dig en rekommenderad inköpslista?
<HakanS> yeager: Bra. Det finns annat som inkräktar på fritiden, har jag förstått.
<cahoot> http://linuxhcl.com/browse/search
<kes0> Lite så, men kanske klarar mig om jag kör på vanliga delar som många köper för att de ska finnas stöd för det
<kes0> ?
<yeager> HakanS, jodå, han är snart 3 veckor gammal och tar massa tid :)
<jesper_> hur kollar man dålda filer i linux? en kompis som undrar för han letar efter en fil i sin win partition
<jesper_> hehe vi hitta det
<Philip5> har folk börjat köra 11.10 hej vilt här än eller väntar lite?
<Philip5> HakanS: har du slagit till på några nya komponenter till din burk än då?
<jesper_> va e nytt i 11.10?
<muppo> håller på installerar 11.10 nu
<kes0> jesper_, ctrl+h tror jag funkar
<HakanS> yeager: Jag kan trösta dig med att det blir bättre och bättre.
<Philip5> jag tror jag väntar till helgen med att installera... blåser nog som vanligt allt och kör in helt nytt fräscht system fråm scratch
<Philip5> eller kanske gör det imorgon kväll
<muppo> spänningen är olidlig ju
<HakanS> yeager: Fixar du en nordisk version av Kubuntu denna gång?
<Philip5> yeager: jaaaa....
<HakanS> Philip5: Nej, jag har inte slått till än.
<Philip5> heja kubuntu! heja kde!
<Philip5> HakanS: du måste få ändan ur och slå till!
<muppo> Linda^: din nörd hänger du här inne också
<HakanS> Philip5: Jag vet!
<HakanS> Philip5: Vad tror du om detta:
<yeager> HakanS, jadå, det blir kubuntu också.. ska se vad jag hinner med idag
<HakanS> Philip5: Moderkort: Asus P8H67-M EVO B3    CPU: i5 2500K
<HakanS> Philip5: Tänkte använda den inbyggda grafiken.
<HakanS> yeager: Kanon.
<Linda^> muppo: Ja!
<Philip5> yeager: skulle man kunna säga att din knodd är en yeager remix?!?! :P
<muppo> Linda^: lagt in nya då?
<Linda^> muppo: nya vad?
<muppo> Linda^: 11.10, duhh
<Philip5> HakanS: har evo stöd för grafikkretsen i i5an? är det därför du vill ha evo?
<Linda^> muppo: Nej
<Philip5> HakanS: aha, stod raden efter...
<muppo> Linda^: vaffö inte?
<Linda^> muppo: orkar inte bråka mer med datorn. Den är nog bara kompatibel med 10.10
<Linda^> får se om jag kör in det virtuellt på stationära sen istället
<muppo> aw :<
<Philip5> HakanS: jag har ett asus p8p57 och är nöjd med det
<HakanS> Philip5: Ett altenativ är att ta ett kort med p68-krets. Då kan jag överklocka.
<Philip5> ja det gillar jag
<Philip5> jag överklockar ju min
<Philip5> funkar klockrent *hö hö*
<HakanS> Philip5: Vad har du för kylare?
<yeager> Philip5, hehe, jodå han är en remix :)
<Philip5> HakanS: en Noctua NH-D14 som jag kör på så tyst som möjligt
<jesper_> skall bli spännande detta. börjar plugga på tisdag igen va 7 år sedan jag gick i skolan
<HakanS> Philip5: Jag vill attt datorn är hyfsat tyst, så jag tittade på ett grafikkort med passiv kylning. Men vad jag förstår finns det inga bra sådana.
<Philip5> yeager: vad har du för uptime på en sådan där liten en då? det är väl mest basic I/O i dess kernel än antar jag
<Philip5> HakanS: bra och bra. de brukar ju vara nedklockade förra generationens gpuer eller så
<Philip5> beror på vilka krav man har
<phibxr> Har någon annan varit med om att Dash och Launcher dyker upp *bakom* alla andra fönster efter de senaste uppdateringarna för 11.10?
<kes0> jesper_, Funka de där för o få fram dolda filer?
<jesper_> aa då han hitta det i menyraden övanför stod där klart och tydligt :-)
<HakanS> Philip5: De jag hittar på Prisjakt har GPU GeForce 210, GeForce 8400GS, GeForce GT 430 eller GeForce GT 520. I alla tester jag läst får alla dessa så dåliga betyg så jag funderar på om inte den inbyggda grafiken är lika bra.
<kes0> Ok sweet. Undra bara för de var länge sen jag pilla med linux
<phibxr> Lustigt, en compiz --replace fixade problemet.
<spacebug-> någon som vet var jag kan hitta nuvarande motsvarighet till '/apps/gnome_settings_daemon/volume_step' i 11.10 ?
<arand> spacebug-: det är väl gsettings som gäller i g3, right?
<spacebug-> arand: möjligt
<arand> Ska nog vara möjligt att söka bland nycklarna med gsettings på något sätt...
<spacebug-> mmm, gjorde det nu men hittade omget om volume step :/
<arand> Möjligt att det inte går, Bug #871133
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 871133 in gnome-settings-daemon "Ubuntu Oneric Volume Step Can Not be Changed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/871133
<arand> Troligtvis något som inte implementerats i g3
<Philip5> HakanS: du ska inte fläska på med en i7a då när du ändå är igång?!?
<HakanS> Philip5: i7 är 800:- dyrare.
<Philip5> HakanS: det är väl bara växelpengar för dig ;)
<HakanS> Philip5: Har idag en AMD Athlon XP 2500+   samt ett GeForce 6200
<HakanS> Philip5: SÃ¥ med en i5 kommer det nog att bli en hissnande skillnad.
<HakanS> Philip5: Nja, även 800:- kan behövas på annat håll.
<Philip5> HakanS: jo med de uppgraderingarna så kommer du nog knappt känna igen din burk
<kes0> Är i7 the shit nu?
<Philip5> kes0: you bet
<kes0> Philip5, Okäj coolt
<CasperN> själv vill jag nog mer ha en i8a
<Philip5> jag tar en i10a direkt då
<CasperN> http://www.teknikensvarld.se/2011/07/29/22241/bmw-i3-och-i8-concept-officiella/
<CasperN> ser lite plastiga ut dock
<jesper85m> goddag
<jesper85m> tjabba
<MrMind> tjenare mannen
<jesper85m> gör ni då
<MrMind> försöker ta tag i mitt skolarbete men går inte så värst bra...
<MrMind> gör du då?
<jesper85m> installerar mint :-) och skall förbereda mig för mitt första pluggande på 7år som kommer :-)
<Kurdistan> hur går det alla tokar som kör 11.10?
<antii> ångrar det :)
<spacebug-> mycket fixande för att få det som det va innan
<spacebug-> en del verkar inte gå heller
<Kurdistan> antii: ågrar vad?
<Philip5> antii: det är bara för att du inte kör kubuntu ;)
<antii> Kurdistan: mitt gnome förstörde s:(
<antii> Philip5: haha
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> Så nu ska ubuntu 11.10 vara släppt?
<antii> Ja.
<Kurdistan> spacebug-: gyllene regel brukar vara att man inte ska installera nysläppt dit (synnerligen ubuntu) förrän någon vecka efter skarpa släppt
<Kurdistan> antii: gnome 2 :) är bra grejer, men kde är bättre. :P
<antii> nej
<antii> :<
<MrMind> jesper85m: vad ska du plugga för något? =)
<jesper85m> MrMind programmering A på distans efter jobbet osv
<Kurdistan> finns det någon som har från source compile en kärna?
<Kurdistan> misstänker att man får en ruskigt snabb upplevelse
<MrMind> jesper85m: aha okej, härligt. va är det för språk man läser i den kursen?
<Kurdistan> MrMind: svengelska. skämtar. :P
<MrMind> irl garv, haha ;)
<jesper85m> mrmind mer grunderna i programmering, planering och struktur
<MrMind> aha okej, intressant. lycka till nu då!
<jesper85m> tackar
<spacebug-> annars är det ju faktiskt fixat så man kan ha systemet på engelska men tack gode gud är nu mera datumet på svenska ;P
<speedxcore> så, vågar man installera 11.10 än?
<spacebug-> har du några timmar? :)
<spacebug-> upgrde funkade inte för mig
<spacebug-> men ominstallation gjorde men det är ju lite nytt en del grejer
<MrMind> va är det för kde version i kubuntu 11.10?
<jesper85m> nån som vet vart save filen till minecraft ligger i linux?
<speedxcore> spacebug-: hehe, jag har helt gett upp att försöka uppdatera ubuntu, kör alltid reinstall
<Kurdistan> :) spacebug- jag skämta inte med min tips.
<Kurdistan> MrMind: 4.7.1
<MrMind> jesper85m: tror allt ligger i ~/.minecraft
<jesper85m> asså ok
<MrMind> Kurdistan: tack
<MrMind> =)
<Hoxx> de går så låångsamt med upgraden :/
<Kurdistan> Hoxx: inte konstigt när den har släppts idag. :)
<Hoxx> precis :P
<Hoxx> de måste va åtminstone 100st som laddar ner den just nu :P
<Kurdistan> Hoxx: menar du uppgraderar samtidigt?
<Kurdistan> ubuntu är den i särklass största linux disten
<Hoxx> Kurdistan: just det menade jag, blev lite fel där
<Kurdistan> Philip5: hur går det med kubuntu?
<Kurdistan> synd att ni inte hann få över 4.7.2
<Kurdistan> men såg att ni har den via ppa
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jo det går bra som vanligt men jag har inte börjat köra 11.10 än
<Kurdistan> Philip5: fegis.
<Kurdistan> :P
<Philip5> har inte haft tid. blir nog i helgen
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :P själv kör jag fortfarande med 4.6.5
<Philip5> ska blåsa allt och köra in det nytt och fräscht
<Philip5> usch
<Kurdistan> bossen har fullt upp med 64-bitars
<Kurdistan> http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/
<Kurdistan> detta gillar man verkligen
<MrMind> fasiken va coolt, riktigt häftigt faktiskt!
<Philip5> förutom att det inte var kde ;)
<Kurdistan> man kan testa ubuntu direkt från webben
<Kurdistan> sug på den microshit
<Kurdistan> http://lunduke.com/?p=1985
<jesper85m> nått ballt spel till linux ni rekomenderar
<haffe> frozen synapse.
<Kurdistan> jesper85m: världens bästa spel, supertuxkart.
<jesper85m> skall kolla det
<Kurdistan> jesper85m: rekommenderar för alla åldrar.
<jesper85m> hahah mariocart
<Kurdistan> :) släng dig i vägen mario
<Kurdistan> inget slår tuxkart
<Kurdistan> jesper85m: http://www.playdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/11.04
<kes0> Aaaaaaaaaaaaa
<kes0> får ingen text i dvd-spelaren när jag bränner Video_TS
<Kurdistan> kes0: k3b bästa brännaren.
<kes0> Kurdistan, Jag kör windows :S
<Kurdistan> kes0: :P rätt åt dig.
<kes0> Kurdistan, =P
<kes0> Hade kört linux om de inte var för att de inte finns drivisar för min dator
<Kurdistan> kes0: vad för drivisar?
<Kurdistan> vad för hårdvara?
<Dandeman> Hej!
<Dandeman> Hur får man ljudet att fungera?
<Dandeman> Här finns ett nytt Logitech-system, no audio...
<Kurdistan> Dandeman: fungerar inte ljudet när du surfar?
<Kurdistan> eller generellt?
<kes0> Kurdistan, Jag har en asus g2pc laptop
<Dandeman> Kurdistan, hej! No audio!
<Kurdistan> kes0: :) säger mig inte mycket. måste då googla på ditt spec.
<Dandeman> Logitech-PC, stationär.
<kes0> Kurdistan, Vänta ska länka
<Dandeman> Finns det någon "auto-detect" av ljudkortet?
<kes0> Kurdistan, http://www.sweclockers.com/recension/619-asus-g2pc/2#pagehead
<Kurdistan> kes0: allt bör fungera.
<Dandeman> Här finns ett nytt Logitech-system, Z906, no audio...
<kes0> Kurdistan, Ok då är de kanske jag som suger på o fixa driv i ubuntu helt enkelt :p
<Dandeman> Inget ljud från Duslang, USB, CD...
<Kurdistan> Dandeman: lspci | grep -i audio
<Dandeman> Tack, Kurdi! Testar!
<Kurdistan> kes0: fungera inte dem öppna ati drivarna?
<Kurdistan> Dandeman: det fixar inget. kommando som säger vad du har för kort. kom tillbaks med hela svaret.
<kes0> Kurdistan, Öhm jag har hållt på med de där men får inte till de
<jesper85m> vad för program använder ni i linux när ni skriver c++
<Dandeman> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01) blev svaret...
<Dandeman> I wanna wake the neighbours....
<Dandeman> All men play on ten...
<Kurdistan> Dandeman: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1467387.html
<Kurdistan> Dandeman: http://antix.freeforums.org/no-audio-intel-n10-ich-7-hd-audio-t2564.html
<Dandeman> Kurdistan, du vara en ängel.
<Kurdistan> Dandeman: np. hoppas det löser sig.
<jesper85m> login rutan i ubuntu e riktigt snygg
<Kurdistan> kes0: testa med en livecd. ubuntu/pclinuxos.
<Dandeman> K, jag fixar det säkert, lärorikt! Bugar och tackar.
<kes0> Kurdistan, Ska kika på de där=) tackar
<Kurdistan> Dandeman: det är lätt buggsöka med linux.
<Kurdistan> vet man vad man ska söka hittar man svaret inom några sek
<Dandeman> Instämmer! Skillnad från Win/Mac...
<Kurdistan> Dandeman: mac är ju *nix system. så det är inte svårt där med.
<Kurdistan> men många "vanliga" äpplet användare har ingen koll på terminalen
<Dandeman> Tänkte mest på grejer från förr, jag är gammal i gamet, 46 år. Fast barnslig!
<Kurdistan> :) vänner/bekanta vet inte hur de ska kolla ram-användningen. jag bad dem öppna terminalen och skriva: top
<Kurdistan> dem blev impade
<Kurdistan> :P
<delhage> oh, en annan 65a?
 * delhage fyller 46 på måndag
<Kurdistan> delhage: grattis i förskott.
<delhage> tack
<Dandeman> Aha, du är Våg! Jag är kompatibelt tecken - Vädur.
<Kurdistan> delhage: :) jag är också våg.
<Kurdistan> delhage: det är jag, du och zlatan. :P
<delhage> Zlatan är ju född i januari?
<Kurdistan> delhage: vart har du fått det ifrån?
<delhage> oh fan
<Kurdistan> delhage: :).
<delhage> jag bara fick för mig det
<Dandeman> I kväll ska jag busringa. He he. Tidigare i kväll vilade jag, började asgarva för mig själv i sängen. Tänkte ge mig ut med en märkpenna, ser typ en ful gul bil och skriva BLÅ på den. Hustrun vill hellre kolla på sitt Pang i bygget...
<delhage> men han och Isaksson är födda samma dag
<Gunnarflax> Hej allihopa! :)
<Gunnarflax> Är det någon aktiv i den här chatten?
<berglund> Ibland!
<Gunnarflax> Härligt! Jag skulle vilja ha lite tips...
<jesper85m> shot
<Kurdistan> delhage: kan stämma att dem är födda samma dag.
<Dandeman> I ngen Basil, får bli något på Duslang i stället...
<delhage> s/dem/dom/
<delhage> eller s/dem/de/
<Gunnarflax> Jag har tröttnat på min laptop. Inget fungerar riktigt eftersom jag har ett AMD-grafikkort och fglrx drivrutinen är i ett sorgligt skick. Såg verkligen fram emot att köra Gnome-shell nu på 11.10 men displayen fryser hela tiden (även med open source drivrutinerna)
 * delhage språkpolis
<Gunnarflax> Så därför undrar jag om någon har ett bra på tips på en laptop med Nvidia grafikkort och fungerar utmärkt med Ubuntu? :)
<Kurdistan> Gunnarflax: gnome shell och ati drivare är lika med huvudvärk.
<Kurdistan> kör istället kubuntu
<haffe> nvidiadrivarna är nog inte bättre.
<Kurdistan> lubuntu
<Kurdistan> xubuntu
<Gunnarflax> Har provat xubuntu och kubuntu men jag är åtminstone dubbelt så produktiv när jag jobbar i gnome-shell så jag föredrar den arbetsmiljön :)
<Kurdistan> Gunnarflax: kör du 11-9 drivarna så är dem i dålig skick för linux.
<Kurdistan> Gunnarflax: ja, då ska du vänta med gnome shell.
<Kurdistan> för gnome shell+ati=sh-t.
<Gunnarflax> Men nvidia drivrutinerna fungerar så vitt jag vet utmärkt, eller har ni haft några problem?
<Kurdistan> Gunnarflax: vad är det som är så produktiv med gnome shell?
<Kurdistan> lubuntu+virtuella skrivbord+synapse+awn
<Kurdistan> slipper man buggigheten
<Gunnarflax> Det är fönsterhanteringen och integration av allt i shellet. Mitt arbete går mycket fortare i alla fall, kanske inte så för alla, men för mig :)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Gunnarflax> Tack för tipset men jag frågade ju faktiskt efter ett laptop-tips, inte skrivbordsmiljötips ;)
<haffe> amelia: Ifall du är trött, då vill du nog sova.
<Gunnarflax> Är det ingen som kör ubuntu på en laptop i kanalen?
<Kurdistan> Gunnarflax: ju då. jag gör.
<Kurdistan> men inte gnome shell
<jesper85m> va är skillnaden på lubuntu och xubuntu
<Dandeman> Autoprob av ljudkort är omöjligt, alltså?
<Gunnarflax> Vad har du för laptop? Fungerar den bra?
<Kurdistan> :) skulle inte rekommendera min lappis
<Gunnarflax> nähä, ok :)
<amelia> haffe: jag är inte trött, bara uttråkad.
<Kurdistan> jesper85m: xubuntu kör med xfce  och lubuntu lxde/openbox
<haffe> Sova löser det rätt bra också.
<Kurdistan> sistnämnda är mer lättviktad
<Gunnarflax> Är det någon som provat en system76 laptop?
<jesper85m> Gunnarflax kolla här kanske http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<coobra> :d
<Kurdistan> Gunnarflax: system76 hade inte varit fel.
<Gunnarflax> jesper85m: tack! Den sidan har jag inte sett tidigare! Jag har bara hittat gamla projekt där dom testat 9.10 på laptops och sånt :P
<jesper85m> :-)
<Gunnarflax> kurdistan: Tycker det med. Jag har skickat ett mail till deras sales-avdelning för att se om det går att få ett svenskt tangentbord :)
<Kurdistan> Gunnarflax: grymt.
<Kurdistan> du kan vara säker det funkar med linux.
<Gunnarflax> Precis, så tänkte jag med.
<Kurdistan> Gunnarflax: annars är väl även: http://gnutiken.se/
<Kurdistan> något?
<Gunnarflax> Jag har sett deras sida förut, men dom säljer väl inte hårdvara direkt?
<Kurdistan> Gunnarflax: tydligen inte. märkte det nyss.
<Gunnarflax> kurdistan: hehe, tack ändå. Alla tips är välkomna :) jag siktar nog in mig på system76 och hoppas att det går att fixa ett svenskt tangentbord. Dell har ju börjat distribuera med Ubuntu fast inte i sverige, vill helst inte ha en dell heller, de bara buggar ihop för mig :P
<Kurdistan> Gunnarflax: lycka till. nu ska man röra sig.
<Gunnarflax> kurdistan: yup, jag med. Tack för hjälpen!
<Dandeman> Hörni, en snabbis till: HUR monterar jag en MP3-spelare, som min Sansa Fuze?
<MrMind> är det inte bara plugga in den?
<Dandeman> Batterierna laddas, JA, elektroniken fungerar, men den kan inte MONTERAS?
<MrMind> utveckla gärna, kan inte monteras? får du något felmeddelande?
<MrMind> brukar den monteras automatiskt i vanliga fall?
<Dandeman> SVAR NEJ!  Kunde inte montera 2,0 GB filsystem       Not Authorized
<MrMind> vad är det för filsystem på den då?
<Dandeman> Samma med CD-ROM, CD-DA....    Filsystem? Äsch, en vanlig Sandisk MP3-spelare, no clue.
<MrMind> funkar det med andra usb-enheter?
<Dandeman> Njae, jag kan ju BOOTA datorn från ett USB-minne innehållande i det här fallet Ubuntu 10... Men sedan, lixom stopp och belägg.
<MrMind> ah okej, så ubuntu lyckas inte mounta någonting i princip?
<einand> gnutiken säljer hårdvara
<Dandeman> Hrmph, kineser med sina chipsets och kretsar... Annat var det på Josty Kit-tiden... :-)
<Dandeman> GRR, så många datorer har undertecknad, någon borde väl fungera klanderfritt...
<Dandeman> Ubuntu med Compiz och Gnome äger scenen IMHO.
<Dandeman> Tur att åtminstone Duslang fungerar, men utan audio - non grata...
<Dandeman> Nu ljudet det iaf Funeral Doom Metal, men bara från själva MP3-spelaren, inte från Ubuntu-kärran...
<Dandeman> Kolla upp låten Don't Mourn med Pantheist på Duslang, det är... munter musik det. :-)
<Dandeman> Tss, pömsiga Ubuntu-användare. Gå och sussa med er!
<Dandeman> Hallå, soldater?
<Dandeman> Ten Hut.
<CasperN> är du en sån där dödsrockare?
<Dandeman> Lika ofta www.neradio.se, deras RAVE äger, ojojoj. Och Bach får mig alltid att gråta, Jesus bleibet spelades när jag gifte mig.
<CasperN> så du är en synthare!
<Dandeman> Hahaha! Apropå det, 4 meter bakom mig står min gamla Roland JX-8P... :-)    Du själv, berätta!
<CasperN> den såg gammal och analog ut
<Dandeman> Final Countdown...  Har ägt flera Marshall-stackar, det var/är grejer det!
<CasperN> så bra så den måste spamas http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWRBzlojN4Y
<Dandeman> CasperN, tack för tipset! Ha ha ha ha! Hade missat dem på duslangen...
<Dandeman> Snälla nån, HUR få ljudkortet att fungera i Ubuntu?
<kes0> Dandeman, Be till gud
<Dandeman> LOL   Ja, jag är troende, gnostiker eller vahetere pantheist
<Dandeman> kes0, du då?
<kes0> Dandeman, Hehe, nä jag är satanist nästan
<Dandeman> kes0, skamanva' också. Samma samma. SKAPAREN är allt. Black Metal som Dumme Birger äger.
<Dandeman> Min fru är släkt med Quorthon. På riktigt! R.I.P.
<Dandeman> Lyssnar på Bathory nästan varje dag, speciellt vikingtiden.
<kes0> Dandeman, Vad är gnostiker btw?
<kes0> Vem är de? :p
<Dandeman> Wikipedia... :-)    Håll andan i 30sek och se efter vad du skådar.
<kes0> Haha
<kes0> xD
<CasperN> han var ju nyskapande
<CasperN> länge sedan jag lyssnade på Bathory nu, men necromansy satt varmt om hjärtat
<CasperN> eller raise the dead, det var grejer det, då var man cool i skolan :)
<amelia> Godkväll!
<amelia> här var det lite offtopic en natt som denna ser jag.
<CasperN> japp
<CasperN> ingen vill prata ubuntu
<Dandeman> Dunkelheit, Burzum, går just nu i Logitech Z906 som jag testar... Greven...
<kes0> Dandeman, Var fick du hålla andan 30 sek från?
<CasperN> war med burzum är ju sjukt nice
<amelia> CasperN: nej, det kan man väl leva med... men datorer i allmänhet går ju också bra här serru.
<Dandeman> Wake the neighbours...
<CasperN> amelia: sluta grina
<CasperN> x_link:
<Dandeman> kes0, jag är filosofiskt lagd. Testa inte! :-)
<amelia> CasperN: ledsen, folk blir så sura om jag inte är konsekvent i gnällandet.
<kes0> Dandeman, Haha jaha
<kes0> Hej amelia , har du saknat mig?
<amelia> kes0: hej! det är inget jag har reflekterat över.
<kes0> :S
<kes0> ;P
<amelia> kes0: har du varit borta eller något?
<kes0> Jo i typ ett halvår eller nåt
<kes0> :p
<amelia> kes0: jaha. gjort något kul då?
<kes0> amelia, Nä jobbat :P
<amelia> kes0: ok
<kes0> amelia, Jo är in o kollar läget
<kes0> CasperN, Ska du inte börja prova som niel o filma ? =)
<Dandeman> Vänner... Snabbaste sättet för Ubuntu hitta ljudkortet?
<CasperN> kes0: nä, räcker med att se ut som en idiot irl :) att filma det hade ju bara bekräftat saken ännu mer :P
<kes0> CasperN, Haha xD
<kes0> CasperN, Är säkert inte värre än o se niel
<CasperN> nä, så det skulle väl inte generera tittare
<CasperN> Dandeman: vad är det för kort?
<kes0> Hehe
<kes0> Håhåjaja om man ändå vore pansionär
<kes0>  
<kes0>  
<kes0>  
<kes0>  
<kes0>  
<kes0>  
<kes0>  
<kes0>  
<kes0>  
<kes0> Städa lite
<Stx> ...
<Stx> Såg ut som att jag var tvungen att aktivera recode där för ett ögonlock.
<cHarNe2> jävla windows..
<cHarNe2> varför funkar inte : cp */*.mkv H:/.   i windows? -.-
<raze> cHarNe2, copy inte cp
<cHarNe2> funkar det alltså?
<raze> cHarNe2, osäker men det är iaf första felete
<raze> -e
<raze> blir alltid hystirisk när jag försöker gör något som att kopiera all tga in i någon texture folder
<raze> och ls funkar inte
<raze> sen mv
<cHarNe2> :P
<raze> har hänt att man har kolllat upp det på ss64.com och sen inser man att det är move
<raze> det är då man känner sig lite smått dum
<cHarNe2> men dom har fixat lite alias i powershell
<cHarNe2> ls funkar
<cHarNe2> men inte samma flaggor dock
<cHarNe2> tror nog att jag fick till det :P
#ubuntu-se 2011-10-14
<Linda^> Tja!
<itmannen> Så här går det när man somnar för tidigt på kvällen. Bizzar tid att vakna nu
<Barre> morrn morrn..
<realubot> God morgon ubuntusar!
<raze> wth o_o
<raze> sen när fixa dom ubuntu tour in da browser?
<raze> that's just sick!
<realubot> raze: Tror Ubuntu Tour började igår när 11.10 släpptes?
<haffe> Gäsp.
<realubot> Jag har skrivit en rad kod som automatiskt laddar ner alla Ubuntu-torrent-filer från ubuntu.com och lägger filerna i en speciell katalog, t.ex. en katalog man döper till ubuntutorrents. Därefter är det enkelt att i Transmissions inställningar kryssa i att automatiskt ladda ner alla torrents som ligger i katalogen ubuntutorrents (eller vilken katalog man nu föredrar)
<realubot> Så här ser raden ut:
<realubot> ubuntutorrents=$(wget -qO- http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download | grep -o "http://[^<^\"]*\.torrent"); i=$(echo "$ubuntutorrents" | wc -l); for (( j=1; j<=$i; j++ )); do wget -P ~/TEST $(echo "$ubuntutorrents" | sed -n $j\p); done
<realubot> Vad säger ni om den raden?
<realubot> :(
<realubot> Tanken är såklart att underlätta seed av Ubuntu-torrentfilerna.
<coobra> morn
<kodein> godesgerde
<coobra> betyder ?
<kodein> se denna så får du veta: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-mOy8VUEBk
<coobra> fan vad man ska se youtube heh
<haffe> SÃ¥ kodein
<coobra> nej nu vill inte ljudet :(
<coobra> denna laptop är inte bra fan hahaha
<haffe> Smiska den
<Kirill^> Morrn morrn
<Coffe> morrn
<kodein> så haffe
<haffe> Ja?
<kodein> ville du nåt?
<haffe> Säga hej?
<kodein> åh
<kodein> hej
<haffe> Hemskt mycket hej.
<kodein> vad sa du för nåt?
<Kirill^> Nån som kan förklara hur jag kan starta upp en Ghostinstallation under Vbox? :)
<emomilol> hej
<emomilol> driftstörningar i malmö påverkar mig i dalarna. är det inte stört?
<emomilol> Då har man inte så redundant nät
<kodein> driftstört
<emomilol> kodein: rimshot 0/
<emomilol> hur som helst så är jag hittils ganska nöjd med kde. :O
<emomilol> konstigt nog
<emomilol> kodein: idag ska vi se om jag fortsätter tycka om dig eller inte. eftersom jag håller dig HÖGST ansvarig för nya skärmen
<Markslap> Annars blir du emolars.
<emomilol> nej. jag blir RAGEMIL
<emomilol> som i en sammanslagning av rage och emil
<emomilol> inte som i rag emil
<emomilol> vilket fult irssitema det är som default
<Markslap> Ja
<Markslap> Därför man byter
<Markslap> :D
<emomilol> orkar inte göra det på min lokala burk.. :/
<MrMind> har ni tips på något snyggt tema? har börjat tröttna på default temat...
<Markslap> Aw
<MrMind> i irssi alltså
<antii> moo
<Markslap> Jag kör med furry.theme
<Markslap> http://www.irssi.org/themefiles/furry.png
<Markslap> http://www.irssi.org/themefiles/furry.theme
<MrMind> ser riktigt bra ut, ska prova det =)
<Markslap> http://i.imgur.com/CGlCa.png
<Markslap> Nu försvann han, men det temat ut.
<emomilol> tadam. tadambadambadam
<Markslap> MrMind: http://i.imgur.com/CGlCa.png
<Markslap> MrMind: Så ser temat ut för mig.
<MrMind> ser riktigt bra ut, använder furry theme nu!
<MrMind> fast inte ändrat någoting än
<Markslap> :)
<emomilol> är det bara hos mig som klick på blåa panelen gör fönstret mindre i chromium i KDE?
<MrMind> riktigt sugen på att installera 11.10 nu men är det värt det redan nu eller ska man vänta några veckor? med tanke på buggar och sånt
<emomilol> stable version ska vara stable version
<MrMind> brukar väll alltid vara lite buggar första veckorna... ibland mer och bland mindre
<Kirill^> Sant det MrMind
<Kirill^> Nån som har en lösning på en PXE-boot server? ;D
<realubot> mkdir ubuntutorrents; ubuntutorrents=$(wget -qO- http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download | grep -o "http://[^<^\"]*\.torrent"); i=$(echo "$ubuntutorrents" | wc -l); for (( j=1; j<=$i; j++ )); do wget -P ~/ubuntutorrents $(echo "$ubuntutorrents" | sed -n $j\p); done
<realubot> Det kommandot laddar ner alla torrent-filer från ubuntu.com och lägger filerna i katalogen ubuntutorrents.
<realubot> Därefter går ni in i Transmissions inställningar och bockar i att Transmission automatiskt ska lägga till torrent-filer från katalogen ubuntutorrents.
<realubot> Så hjälper ni till att seeda nya Ubuntu 11.10.
<realubot> Do it now!
<itmannen> Men ska verkligen "done" vara med ?
<emomilol> never! jag har ett script som lägger till torrent, sätta upload speed till 0, ladda ner hela. Ta bort filen. Börja om.
<phnom> itmannen: Ja, annars får du syntaxfel för for-loopen
<realubot> Fråga: Jag snittar 300-400 KiB nu när jag seedar 11.10. Jag har maxhastighet på 1-1,3 MiB/s. Ska man tolka det som att tillräckligt många personer seedar 11.10 nu eftersom min dator inte pumpar ut filerna med högre hastighet?
<realubot> itmannen: Japp.
<itmannen> Ok.
<Dynamit> Jag hjälper till med seed av i386 och amd64
<realubot> itmannen: Done ska vara med för det är slutet på for-loopen.
<realubot> *done
<Dynamit> dock går det inte fort då det är skolans internet som anv. och jag är en passiv användare
<phnom> realubot: for torrent in `echo $ubuntutorrents` annars, så borde du slippa mecket med räknare och sånt.
<MrMind> riktigt trevligt att dom gjort en iso speciellt för mac... ska testa den direkt när jag kommer hem!
<realubot> phnom: Ja. Det kanske jag slipper då.
<itmannen> realubot  Men jag seedar bara 11.10 i min rtorrent.
<emomilol> någon som använder muon?
<emomilol> !package muon
<ubot2> Factoid 'package muon' not found
<emomilol> muon - package manager for KDE
<realubot> phnom: Jag får det inte att fungera med for i in echo... så här:
<realubot> phnom: mkdir ubuntutorrents; ubuntutorrents=$(wget -qO- http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download | grep -o "http://[^<^\"]*\.torrent"); for i in $(echo "$ubuntutorrents"); do wget -P ~/ubuntutorrents $(echo "$ubuntutorrents" | sed -n $i\p); done
<realubot> eller så här:
<realubot> mkdir ubuntutorrents; ubuntutorrents=$(wget -qO- http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download | grep -o "http://[^<^\"]*\.torrent"); for i in `echo "$ubuntutorrents"`; do wget -P ~/ubuntutorrents $(echo "$ubuntutorrents" | sed -n $i\p); done
<realubot> Nej. Nu ser jag ju...
<realubot> Jösses.
<realubot> phnom: SÃ¥:
<realubot> mkdir ubuntutorrents; ubuntutorrents=$(wget -qO- http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download | grep -o "http://[^<^\"]*\.torrent"); for i in $(echo "$ubuntutorrents"); do wget -P ~/ubuntutorrents $i; done
<realubot> phnom: Den är ju smidigare. Tack för tipset.
<phnom> np :)
<HeMan> justja, jag skulle ju börja seeda lite nya ubuntusar!
<realubot> Seeda inte iväg oss bara...
<realubot> We are the ubuntuses.
<realubot> larsemil: Om du gillar skrämen - tacka mig, om du ogillar skärmen - skyll på kodein.
<itmannen> realubot  En dum fråga. Men varför är ditt sista kommando bättre än det första ?
<realubot> itmannen: Mindre kod. Färre steg.
<realubot> itmannen: Resultatet är likadant oavsett vilken kod du kör.
<itmannen> realubot  Aha. Men det utför samma saker ?
<realubot> itmannen: Japp. More or less.
<realubot> Resultatet är exakt likadant även om det är ett steg mindre i min första rad.
<itmannen> realubot  Jag nyttja ditt script. Men flyttar torrent till min watch gällande rtorrent. Funkar bra
<phnom> Mindre komplexitet för samma sak är oftast en bra grej.
<realubot> itmannen: I praktiken har det inte någon betydelse men av princip ska man ju alltid föredra så lite kod som möjligt.
<larsemil> realubot: jag har en enklare lösning till ditt skript.
<itmannen> realubot  Jo jag förstår.
<larsemil> realubot: men jag vet inte om jag ska skriva den när jag tycker du gjort ett så bra jobb
<larsemil> realubot: men jag gör det ändå. :D
<larsemil> realubot: wget ftp://ftp.sunet.se/pub/Linux/distributions/ubuntu/ubuntu-cd/11.10/*.torrent
<realubot> itmannen: Du kan lägga torrentsen direkt i den katalog du använder till rtorrent om du ändrar wget -P ~/ubuntutorrents till wget -P ~/itmannenskatalog.
<itmannen> realubot  Aha. Tack
<realubot> Ta bort mkdir ubuntutorrents; i början också.
<realubot> Det är meningslöst att skapa katalogen ubuntutorrents om du ändå laddar ner torrentsen till en existerande katalog.
<realubot> itmannen: ~ är samma sak som $HOME, d.v.s. /home/itmannen men det vet du kanske...
<realubot> wget -P ~/dir http://example.com/ubuntu.iso.torrent lägger alltså torrent-filen ubuntu.iso i katalogen dir i din Hemkatalog.
<realubot> *ubuntu.iso.torrent
<larsemil> realubot: får jag ingen kommentar på min rad? :D
<realubot> Vilken rad?
<realubot> Aha. Nu ser jag.
<realubot> larsemil: Jo. Den är ju underbar. Jag hämtade torrentfilerna från ubuntu.com-sidan alternative downloads. Din är ju mycket bättre om nu wildcards fungerar med wget.
<larsemil> wildcards fungerar om det är en ftpfolder.
<realubot> larsemil: Däremot så fungerar min kod nog även när 12.04 kommer ut.
<itmannen> realubot  ja det du beskrev funkade utan problem. Smidifǵare för min del iaf
<realubot> Det gör inte din om man inte redigerar URL:en.
<realubot> Jag skrapar ju ubuntu.com på adresserna till torrent-filerna.
<larsemil> realubot: sant sant
<realubot> Så jag får alla URLs till torrents som ligger på sidan alternative downloads på ubuntu.com.
<larsemil> men nu börjar jag bli irriterad. nätet nere i serverhallen. :/
<realubot> itmannen: larsemil kod är supersmidig men man får byta ut URL:en när en ny version kommer ut.
<itmannen> realubot  Jag kör med ditt. Funkar bra för mig
<Coffe> larsemil, aj då .. jobbigt
<itmannen> realubot  Men jag plockar nort det som inte är 11.10 och 11.04
<realubot> itmannen: Den lär fungera tills ubuntu.com byter ut koden på sidan Alternative Downloads: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<andol> larsemil: Vad tror du då dina användare blir? :)
<larsemil> Coffe: ska vara igång klockan 10 enl tekniker så hoppar nog igång när som helst
<larsemil> andol: de har inte vaknat ännu
<andol> larsemil: Din användare är alltså inte den sortens användare som väcks utav Nagios-larm?
<larsemil> andol: men jävla nötter till leverantör. Förra gången det var nere var när det var kabelbrott i ronneby. Idag switchfel i malmö.
<larsemil> andol: hur redundant lina tror du vi ligger på då?
<larsemil> andol: när vi ligger i dalarna
<Coffe> larsemil,  nertider är aldrig roligt.
<realubot> redundant?
<andol> larsemil: Möjligheter att byta leverantör?
<larsemil> andol: de har tydligen ett gammalt och ett nytt nät. vi ska nu få flytta till det nya.
<larsemil> andol: men det kräver ny ip-serie.
<larsemil> andol: men det kan man ju leva med.
<coobra> fan la jag mobilen nud
<coobra> a
<itmannen> realubot  men varför kommer det inga 11.04 med ?
<larsemil> för den är gammal
<itmannen> realubot  Version 10 finns med men inte 11.04. Mysko
<realubot> itmannen: ubuntutorrents=$(wget -qO- http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download | grep -o "http://[^<^\"]*\.torrent" | grep "11.04\|11.10"); for i in $(echo "$ubuntutorrents"); do wget -P ~/itmannenskatalog $i; done
<realubot> itmannen: Där har du en katalog som bara tar 11.10 (och 11.04 om filerna finns).
<realubot> itmannen: Du får byta ut itmannenskatalog mot valdrig katalog.
<realubot> *valfri
<realubot> itmannen: Nej. Dom har den senaste 11.10 och LTS-versionen 10.04.
<itmannen> realubot  Jodå det förstår jag
<realubot> itmannen: Så det är inte så konstigt.
<realubot> Tycker jag.
<realubot> Dom vill att folk ska använda LTS-versionen 10.04 eller den senaste versionen 11.10.
<realubot> Vilken version blir nästa LTS? Är det bestämt?
<larsemil> 12.04 väl?
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Jag vet inte.
<phnom> Det "brukar" väl vara varannan *.04?
<realubot> Jo. 12.04 är LTS: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<yeager> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/174249
<larsemil> fan sliter med en mysql som krashar på en server. :/
<realubot> larsemil: Det verkar vara en dåligt dag på jobbet larsemil.
<larsemil> inte lätt idag. tack och lov inte min burk som mysql ligger på. jag tillåter inte sånt beteende.
<larsemil> men det gör den här kunden och då får jag städa skit istället för att bygga fint
<itmannen> realubot  Hm. det laddar änock inte hem 11.04
<larsemil> itmannen: finns inga 11.04 på den sidan
<larsemil> itmannen: wget ftp://ftp.sunet.se/pub/Linux/distributions/ubuntu/ubuntu-cd/11.04/*.torrent
<larsemil> det där laddar hem 11.04
<realubot> itmannen: 11.04 finns ju inte som länk på ubuntu.com-sidan med BitTorrent-filer så det är klart det inte laddar ner filerna då.
<larsemil> itmannen: men varför dela ut 11.04 nu? ubuntu rekommenderar ju inte den längre.
<larsemil> den kommer få updates, men de rekommenderar 11.10
<realubot> itmannen: Vill du ha 11.04 så får du ta det från FTP-server som larsemil visar.
<realubot> Dom rekommenderar väl alltid LTS och den senaste?
<itmannen> Nu har jag även 11.04 att seeda
<itmannen> Men jag fattar fortfarande inte varför 10 finns med men inte 11.04
<phnom> itmannen: För att den är LTS
<itmannen> phnom  Aha
<phnom> Och de tillhandahåller alltid senaste LTS och senaste vanliga, precis som realubot har sagt ett antal gånger nu.
<itmannen> phnom  Ok. Ursäkta min fråga då
<itmannen> Men jag ser i rtorrent att det seedas mycket 11.04 trots att 11.10 finns att tillgå
<itmannen> Dags för en färd ute i den grymma verkligheten . Vi ses snart internet :)
<speakman> shit, uppgraderade just till 11.10 och nu startar inte Xmonad längre
<kodein> jag tror det är orelaterat.
<speakman> jo det är ju inte riktigt så att Xmonad inte startar. Det är bara att gnome inte ersätter Metacity (eller vad den använder under 2D) med Xmonad längre
<speakman> och gör jag en egen xmonad.session så säger den bara "Can't start xmonad session" när man försöker logga in på den
<realubot> speakman: Det var sådant strul som fick mig att skippa Xmonad och använde Unity och Terminalen i Terminator istället.
<realubot> *använda
<speakman> realubot: det var absolut inga problem tidigarae
<realubot> Ok.
<speakman> realubot: och den lösningen ger väl inte tiling window managing?
<speakman> problemet är nog snarast att Ubuntu saktar fasar ut Gnome
<realubot> speakman: Terminator get tiling i Terminalen. Unity har ju ett låtsastiling genom Compiz.
<speakman> realubot: det är inte jämförbart
<realubot> speakman: Nej.
<realubot> speakman: Dock klarar jag mig med tiling i Terminalen. Det är där det är som viktigast.
<realubot> speakman: Du känner till Temrinator?
<speakman> realubot: det löser inte mitt problem :)
<speakman> ja
<seno> nya ubuntu utgåvan 11.10 finns tillgänglig
<seno> säger uppdateringshateraren
<photoz> Fett me coolt, breeeeee.
<seno> ska man satsa på uppgradering?
<seno> är dessa uppgraderingar stabila?
<photoz> Om det är en stabil utgåva är de väl det?
<seno> hur vet man om den är stabil...
<Kimmen> man testar den
<seno> men om man e lite feg då :)
<seno> fast jag kör ju på ubuntu classic skrivbordsmiljö, spelar det så stor roll om jag har den nyaste versionen?
<Kimmen> tror inte det, är väl ny kernel och möjligen nya features och bättre stöd för det ena eller tredje
<MrMind> va tycker ni egentligen om unity nu? är det okej att använda?
<salmiak> halloj, jag har ett problem med ljudet, sen jag bytte grafikkort tror jag (men det kan ju vara en tillfälllighet).. där ljudet låter skräp.... hur beskriver man det... sprucket? extrem distorsion, och bara när jag startar minecraft. nån som har nån idé ?
<salmiak> MrMind: jag tycker väl inte om idén bakom unity så för min del finns nog inget hopp på den fronten nä.
<salmiak> MrMind: du kan väl testa och leka med det på en separat installation utan att ha det på din normala arbetsmiljö kanske :)
<MrMind> jo, ska dra igång det i virtualbox senare ikv =)
<MrMind> kul att testa iallafall
<haffe> Sådärja. Nu har jag skaffat 11.10.
<MrMind> härligt, va tycker du än så länge då? kör du med unity?
<salmiak> Ljudet trashas ur alltså för alla program så fort jag startar minecraft nu (det funkade helt problemfritt förut på alla sätt). Om jag tillexempe spelar musik i VLC så går det ljudet sönder också när minecraft startas, men ibland kan jag få det sluta brusa igen, men vet inte hur.
<salmiak> i Ljudinställningar hittade jag under fliken Hårdvara en "RV710/730 1 utgång Digital Stereo (HDMI) Output" (det är väl nått nya grafikkortets HDMI-tjosan vilket jag ju inte använder) och tänkte att ah, det måste ju vara felet, så jag bytte Profil på den enheten till Off och startade om, men det hjälpte inte :-(
<larsemil> Kimmen: ubuntu classic finns inte i 11.10
<UkuleleSolen> Hallå i stugan!
<salmiak> Vad kan det vara som gör skräp av ljudet, även i andra program?  Jag kör ubuntu10.04 och mitt ljudkort är ett SoundBlaster Live
<salmiak> hejhej UkuleleSolen
<Kimmen> larsemil: jasså? om man kör en dist-upgrade plockar den bort gnome då?
<UkuleleSolen> Uppgraderade just min stationära dator från 11.04 till 11.10, efter att ha kört 11.10 på min laptop ett tag.
<UkuleleSolen> Allt funkade bra... förutom att "strömknappen" vid status-baren inte finns att fina längre
<scarleo> Tja, är det någon mer som har/haft problem med dbus i Oneiric? Jag måste ta bort /var/run/dbud/pid varje gång jag ska starta om, annars fastnar booten på Booting without complete network configuration?
<UkuleleSolen> Inte heller funkar det att högerklicka på skrivbordet eller statusraden
<larsemil> Kimmen: gnome3 kommer ju m ed därimot
<scarleo> Hade varit nice med någon mer varaktig lösning än att ta bort filen manuellt
<larsemil> scarleo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/811441
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 811441 in dbus "Unable to connect to the system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused (oneiric) (dup-of: 858122)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 858122 in ubuntu-release-notes "incomplete migration to /run (shutdown script order has been demolished)" [High,In progress]
<salmiak> ljudet börjar brusa när den "Starting up SoundSystem... Initializing LWJGL OpenAL" så jag får väl söka på OpenAL om jag hittar nått. måste ju finnas nått annat program som använder OpenAL och testa med ...
<scarleo> larsemil, tack, hittade den precis
<larsemil> anytime baby
<UkuleleSolen> Det har väl något att göra med att jag har dubbla skärmar kanske
<Slartibart> Hur är det tänkt att man ska hitta program i Unity om man inte vet vad dom heter? Förut kunde man bläddra fram till "Ta en skärmbild" eller vad det hette, men nu..? Helt händelsevis så undrar jag om nån vet vad programmet för att ta en skärmbild heter?
<scarleo> Någon som kan kola vad /var/lock inehåller i standardinstallationen?
<larsemil> kodein: moment of truth
<scarleo> kolla*
<UkuleleSolen> startibart: Upplever du att programcentralen är svår att hitta fram i?
<Slartibart> UkuleleSolen: Vet inte ens hur jag startar den :-|
<UkuleleSolen> 		startibart: Den heter "Programcentral för Ubuntu". Så fort du börjar skriva på frasen så blir det synligt.
<Dynamit> Vet någon hur man gör en permanent programflik i Firefox jag vill ha grooveshark som en permanent programflik i firefox men har inte lyckas hitta hur jag ska göra för att få den att bli permanent programflik
<phnom> Högerklic -> pin as app tab?
<Slartibart> UkuleleSolen: Den kommer inte fram för mig =[
<Dynamit> men permanent
<Dynamit> så även om jag stänger ff så är den kvar
<UkuleleSolen> startibart: vad händer då du trycker på "windowstangenten"? Får du inte fram en slags meny då?
<Dynamit> min sekretess inställningar är inställd på att glömma allting för att jag inte vill ha massa skit som ligger, och där av är frågan hur jag ska göra den som programflik permanent borde gå att mixtra i t.ex. about:config på ena eller andra sättet och göra den permanent programflik på det sättet i firefox
<Slartibart> UkuleleSolen: Jodå, den funkar :) (annars skulle man vara snudd på lost i unity, tills man hittar Program-knappen i glida fram-menyn). Och den brukar fylla i förslag som passar det man skrivit hittills. Men för "Programcentral" så verkar det inte finnas nåt :[.
<UkuleleSolen> sök på software i stället då
<Dynamit> program centralen i Ubuntu 11.10 finns på högersidan från början i alla fall för mig
<Slartibart> Japp, se där, software-center fanns.
<UkuleleSolen> :)
<Dynamit> i unity menade jag
<larsemil> kodein: okej du får leva
<Slartibart> Dynamit: Inte hos mig. Menar du Systeminställningar?
<Dynamit> men kom på nu Ubuntu 11.04 jag installerade var en custom live så kan vara pga. det kom inte hur det var när jag installerade 11.04 desktop
<Dynamit> nej jag menar program centralen
<phnom> Slartibart: Han menar vänster först och främst. Och programcentralen finns som default genväg där.
<UkuleleSolen> Min tur:
<UkuleleSolen> Efter uppgradering har jag inte någon... knapp med ett kugg-hjul på, längt upp till höger. Vet inte vad knappen heter.
<Dynamit> ubuntu loggan menar du?
<UkuleleSolen> Nej. Den som motsvarar stäng av, och liknande. Den finns på min 11.10-installation på min laptop.
<Dynamit> jaha den ja
<Dynamit> jag tänkte vänster
<Dynamit> råkade blanda ihop dem
<Slartibart> Dynamit och phnom: I'll be darned. Jag har lärt mig nåt idag också nu.
<UkuleleSolen> Tänk höger :)
<Dynamit> FÃ¥r man ju inte :P
<Dynamit> UkuleleSolen har du installerat grafikkortets driv-rutiner då?
<UkuleleSolen> Menyraden högst upp finns på båda mina skärmar (jag har två)
<UkuleleSolen> På den vänstra skärmen är nätverksikonen  och det andra klickbara. På högra skärmen flimmrar det bara till när jag försöker klicka på dom
<UkuleleSolen> Dynamit: Det finns inga propiretära drivare att instellera
<Dynamit> vad kör du då
<Dynamit> twinview eller dubbla xserv?
<UkuleleSolen> Men jag tar gärna emot tips på hur man återställer grafiken o börjar om från noll exempelvis
<UkuleleSolen> Dynamit: Vet faktiskt inte. Fram till nu har det bara funkat :s
<Dynamit> vänta det kanske bara är i nvidia som det finns med dubbla xserv eller twinview
<UkuleleSolen> Äch, nu kommer jag inte ens ihåg vad jag har för grafikkort. Som sagt, detta har bara funkat och funkat, tills nu
<Dynamit> det löser sig
<Dynamit> försöker bara komma på vad det kan vara
<Dynamit> du kan ju pröva sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i terminalen med det kommandot så kommer en "guid" i terminalen som frågar vad man vill göra och så talar man om det
<Dynamit> dock har jag inte gjort det själv
<Dynamit> då jag inte har behövt ställa om xorg
<UkuleleSolen> aha. ska prova
<UkuleleSolen> Öh? Det hände absolut ingenting
<puttek> Kan man uppdatera till 11.10 i uppdateringshanteraren?
<UkuleleSolen> puttek: Japp
<Dynamit> ja
<Dynamit> jag har gjort det
<Dynamit> men säg att t.ex. musen på en bärbar slutar funka när du har startat om få inte panik
<Dynamit> gå bara in i terminalen och skriv sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade --yes
<puttek> Kan man på något sätt uppdatera från 10.10 till 11.10 utan att behöva köra 11.04 emellan?
<Dynamit> måste gå hjälpa en annan elev med internet inloggningen på skolans internet som vi bet. 300 för hela läsåret
<Dynamit> ;)
<Dynamit> brb
<itmannen> UkuleleSolen  Jag förmodar att det är detta "kugghjul" http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/skrmbild20111014125751.png/
<UkuleleSolen> Japp
<itmannen> Det "borde" finnas med automatik egentligen
<UkuleleSolen> Plus att denna http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/489/skrmbild20111014125751.png förekommer på båda skärmana. Fast utan kugghjul
<itmannen> Vad menar du med "på bägge skärmarna "
<UkuleleSolen> itmannen: Jag kör med dubbla skärmar
<itmannen> Ok. 2D eller 3D ?
<UkuleleSolen> itmannen: Det är ingen skillnad. har just provat
<itmannen> Ok. Har du provat Gnome ?
<larsemil> någon kde-nisse inne?
<UkuleleSolen> Provade instellera gnome-panel... fast det kanske inte var det du menade?
<UkuleleSolen> Funkade ungefär lika dåligt
<itmannen> Vid min loggning så kan jag välja: Ubuntu, Ubuntu 2D, Gnome eller Gnome klassikt
<larsemil> itmannen: i 11.10?
<UkuleleSolen> Ja, det kan jag här också. Men inget såg speciellt bra ut.
<UkuleleSolen> 11.10, ja
<itmannen> larsemil  Japp
<UkuleleSolen> :)
<UkuleleSolen> ska prova något av alternativen igen. beb
<UkuleleSolen> brb
<UkuleleSolen> Nu är jag något på spåren - när jag loggade in som "gäst" såg allt normalt ut
<MikaelP89> hejk
<UkuleleSolen> Hej
<MikaelP89> jag har ett litet problem, vill uppgradera till 11.10, men det kommer inte upp i Uppdateringshanterraren :O
<MikaelP89> vad är fel?
<UkuleleSolen> Kanske att du har inställt att det bara är long-support-utgåvorna som ska instelleas
<MikaelP89> nej, den  står på "vanliga utgåvor-2
<MikaelP89> har testat "update-manager -d", men då står det bara att det är en release candidate...
<larsemil> nej undrar om det blir linuxmint istället.
<larsemil> baaaaaah
<larsemil> jag hatar när alla distar blivit dåliga
<MikaelP89> vad är det för skillnad på Release Candidate och slutgiltiga?
<larsemil> inte mycket alls
<salmiak> MikaelP89: tjae.. de är inte 100% säkra på att den duger än så det vill att folk ska testa den lite först typ
<larsemil> release candidate är alltså den version som kandiderar för att släppas. Och så gör man lite sista ändringar och sen smockar man ut den som slutgiltig
<larsemil> MikaelP89: mest handlar det kanske om att folk hellre kör en RC än en alfa.
<UkuleleSolen> Om jag helt enkelt byter användarkonto... då förlorar jag väl bokmärken och grejer väl?
<arand> MikaelP89: 11.10 har ingen RC, men vanligtvis är det väl bara en beskrivning av att mycket få ändringar kommer godkännas.
<MikaelP89> kan det bero på att jag har haft Gnome 3 installerat som gör att det inte kommer upp i uppdateringshanteraren-0
<MikaelP89> ?
<salmiak> larsemil: ja jag skulle vilja ha linuxmint utan mint-prylarna tror jag hehe. ingen mint-meny eller mint-google-sök och sånt
<MikaelP89> när jag kör "update-manager -d" och klickar på uppgradera kommer den här texten upp: "= Welcome to the Ubuntu 'Oneiric Ocelot' development release =
<MikaelP89> ''This is still a RELEASE CANDIDATE release.''
<MikaelP89> ''Do not install it on production machines.''"
<arand> salmiak: Debian? :þ
<salmiak> arand: tjae.. kanske det. vet inte om jag vågar ;)  och det måste väl vara saker jag missar antar jag.... ubuntus repositories?
<arand> MikaelP89: Det är möjligt att de håller efter lite med på-plats uppgraderingarna än, bara för att de vill testa lite till innan de kallar den okej, men samtidigt, kan helt ekelt vara ett misstag
<arand> salmiak: ubuntus repos ~ debians repos ...
<MikaelP89> eftersom 11.10 släpptes som nedladdning igår borde väl uppdateringen ha släppts igår också?
<CasperN> om man laddat ned en rc så ska man inte använda den som "stabilt OS" efter att finalversionen släppts
<CasperN> utan man ska ominstallera den riktiga stabila
<larsemil> CasperN: öh? vad pratar du för skit
<salmiak> arand: ok
<CasperN> larsemil: jag har då aldrig lyckats uppdatera en ubuntuRC tidigare
<arand> MikaelP89: Men samtidigt, -d borde inte vara nödvändigt, dp 11.10 inte är -dev längre, funkar det utan?
<larsemil> CasperN: hur då aldrig lyckats?
<larsemil> CasperN: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade räcker ju
<arand> MikaelP89: Förutsatt att du i preserenserna ställt in att den ska uppgradera
<CasperN> att få tillgång till en distupgrade från en RC
<CasperN> som man får från en stabil
<larsemil> menar du till nästa version sen?
<CasperN> mm
<larsemil> aldrig varit något problem för mig
<CasperN> eller för att få en rc till stabil
<larsemil> men den är ju stabil efter nästa upgrade!
<arand> Att få en RC till stabil sker automatiskt,.
<CasperN> precis, men jag har iaf aldrig tidigare fått det erbjudandet att göra en rc stabil
<larsemil> men det är inget erbjudande
<larsemil> det är en uppdatering precis som vilken annan
<CasperN> aja, jag kan ha fel, det är åratal sedan jag provade senast
<arand> I och med att det alldrig ges som ett erbjudande, det bara ÄR
<larsemil> du har väldigt fel
<larsemil> när man väl kör en version(11.10 t.ex) så spelar det sen ingen roll om det är alfa, beta , rc eller final. Uppdateringar som kommer gör att det alltid är det senaste. så om final är släppt, ja då är den uppdaterade alfan också final bara man kör sin upgrade.
<larsemil> men man kommer aldrig att få en "du som kör RC, uppdatera nu till FINAL!!!"
<larsemil> det händer inte
<MikaelP89> okej, hur gör jag för att uppdatera till 11.10 från 11.04 utan att använda uppdateringshanteraren (som inte verkar funka som den ska)??
<coobra> MikaelP89: vilket jävla 90-tal nick :D
<spacebug-> efter uppdatering till 11.10 funkar inte längre ^W^C i irssi. Hur skumt som helst. Samma irssi-config, samma screen-config. Provat annan terminal
<spacebug-> inte någon dubbel-kombination funkar
<arand> MikaelP89: Är det någon skillnad om du helt enkelt kör "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<MikaelP89> kan testa...
<Markslap> spacebug-: Vad har du bind:at ^W^C till i Irssi då?
<spacebug-> Markslap: command wc
<Markslap> Okej.
<Markslap> LÃ¥ter udda.
<spacebug-> mm
<arand> Ny version av perl som inte kommer övrerens med skriptet?
<Markslap> Inget script.
<spacebug-> tja, nånting klagade plötsligt över min trigger.pl så
<Markslap> Bind finns i irssi som standard.
<spacebug-> hjälper inte att ssha in och gå in i screen den vägen så det kan inte va terminalen heller
<spacebug-> hur sjukt som helst
<arand> Kanska genvägarna fångas av något annat, fönsterhantering, compiz...?
<spacebug-> det va det jag tänkte, men då det inte fungerar genom ssh/screen heller så kan det ju inte va det
<spacebug-> om jag provar i min 11.04 i virtualbox på samma burk så funkar det
<itmannen> The Social Network som jag såg var då inget speciellt sevärt.
<larsemil> jag tyckte den var riktigt rikigt bra jag
<itmannen> För romantiserad
<UkuleleSolen> Så... finns det något bra sätt att föra över vissa saker från ett användarkonto till ett annat?
<larsemil> sudo cp -r ../annanuser/* ./ :)
<itmannen> Undrar när någon ska göra en långfilm om Ubuntu ?
<UkuleleSolen> exakt vad gör det kommandot?
<larsemil> UkuleleSolen: kopierar ALLT från annanusers konto till ditt eget
<kodein> vad skulle en sådan film handla om?
<larsemil> kodein: troll?
<CasperN> itmannen: är det inte det du ska göra ;)
<kodein> larsemil: hmm?
<larsemil> kodein: filmen. om troll.
<itmannen> CasperN  :) Nja det lär väl inte bli en långfilm
<UkuleleSolen> En annan sak. I utforskaren i 11.10 i min laptop ser jag aldrig och kan bläddra i nätverket. Trodde först att det var en funktion som var borttagen eller nåt. Men så såg jag i utforskaren på en annan 11.10-dator att nätverksplatserna finns kvar
<kodein> larsemil: när Trolljegeren redan finns?
<larsemil> det vet jag inget om
<kodein> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Troll_Hunter
<UkuleleSolen> Finns det nån enkel checkbox eller något som jag missat?
<larsemil> kodein: är den bra?
<CasperN> sjukt, ny film och redan planer på en USA remake
<itmannen> Filmen följer från dom första staplande stegen och videra genom utveckling och vedermödor
 * itmannen is back (gone 20:36:30)
<kodein> larsemil: den ska vara rätt morsom, har jag hört
<larsemil> då må jeg vel se den da
<kodein> akkurat det
<larsemil> eg hører norsk hver dag eg. kjæresta min er norsk
<kodein> tja, nu fick jag spam på norsk
<kodein> det påstod att det var slutet av månaden. jag kan argumentera för att inte ens halva månaden passerat.
<larsemil> skrev du det som svar?
<kodein> eller, äsch, det var nog danska, faktiskt
<kodein> men mailet påstår iaf att jag kan vinna nya iPhone 5
<SoEasy> Ubuntu :( känns lite som om den eran är över....
<Coffe> HeMan,  du som anv siege , du har inget script att fixa till apache access.log för att anv som källa till siege ?
<SoEasy> 10.04 <3 10.10 <3 11.04 </3 10.10 :'(
<E3-Fisk> Haha wha?
<E3-Fisk> vadådå?
<E3-Fisk> SoEasy, varför+
<SoEasy> känns som om unity förstör allt :(
<E3-Fisk> Jag är inte heller så förtjust i det men det är ju bara att köra i classisk miljö
<E3-Fisk> om det nu finns :P haha
<SoEasy> Kan kolla!
<E3-Fisk> Så länge sen jag använde ubuntu x( sitter på vid slackware och det är lite annorlunda : )
<SoEasy> Haha varför sitter du här inne då om du kör slack?
<E3-Fisk> Gillar befolkningen :)
<SoEasy> xD haha
<bittin> för att det är en trevlig kanal?
<bittin> jag kör inte heller ubuntu :p
<seno> har precis uppgraderat till senaste ubuntu, men nu hittar jag inte hur jag ställer in skrivbordsmiljön till classic
<seno> finns inget sådant alternativ när man loggar in
<E3-Fisk> bittin,  vad kör du?
<CasperN> äh, man kan väl alltid slänga in den skrivbordsmiljö man trivs bäst med, oavsett vad som är standard från början
<SoEasy> seno: såg det :(
<bittin> Debian och Gentoo
<bittin> o Lubuntu
<E3-Fisk> haha gentoo ^^
<E3-Fisk> Love it!
<seno> så vad ska man göra????
<CasperN> är väl iof ingen som vill installera ubuntu för att behöva byta skrivbord det första de gör
<SoEasy> lol :P
<E3-Fisk> Kan man inte välja det då? eller finns det inget val?
<seno> finns inget val när man lpoggar in
<E3-Fisk> vet att i fedora så kan man ladda ner fedora 15 KDE 86/64 eller fedora 15 GNOME3 86/64
<SoEasy> detta suger :(
<seno> fan, visste jag detta så skulle jag inte uppgraderat
<seno> :(
<E3-Fisk> seno, och SoEasy   10.10 säger jag! :D
<SoEasy> Det var skit bra
<CasperN> försök installera gnome 2.32 i 11.10
<E3-Fisk> har det faktiskt på min gamla gamla laptop på jobbet :P
<CasperN> så kommer dte nog kännas som det ska igen
<seno> CasperN: hur gör jag det, via programcentralen?
<CasperN> bara för att gnome 2.32 är lite äldre nu så är det ju absolut inget fel på det
<E3-Fisk> Gud nej
<CasperN> nä, det tror jag du får installera på annat sätt
<E3-Fisk> hmm.. via synaptec kanske?
<CasperN> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xDXeOsLQ3k
<CasperN> inte sett videon
<CasperN> men en snabb googling gav den
<puttek> Precis som i 11.04 är video och ljud på filmer åt helvete i 11.10 för mig. Jag älskar problem!
<seno> det fanstastiska är att efter uppgraderingen så funkar intw flash
<Rikard> tja
<SoEasy> vad är intw?
<E3-Fisk> x)
<SoEasy> ?
<E3-Fisk> fungerar flash SoEasy ?
<SoEasy> ehm ska kolla
<SoEasy> lol nej? :O wtf?"?
<E3-Fisk> haha shit
<SoEasy> jag går och hänger mig -.-
<E3-Fisk> sure
<CasperN> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/08/05/linus_slams_gnome_three/ :D
<bittin> uppdaterade Lubuntu på min pece ida :)
<E3-Fisk> haha CasperN
<E3-Fisk> xfce är awesome btw!
<bittin> jag kör mest pekdon wm
<salmiak> kan man installera senaste ubuntu 11.10 så att det ser ut och funkar som 9.10 typ.... utan massa manuellt ändra massa textfiler och så förståss
<CasperN> E3-Fisk: jag håller med om allt i den artikeln
<kodein> E3-Fisk: nä, awesome och xfce är två olika fönsterhanterare
<CasperN> ^ :D
<rikard> tja skulle behöva hjälp med en smärre sak
<Kimmen> shoot
<rikard> installerade precis spotify men behöver få rätigheter till filen så jag kan tillåta att den körs som ett program
<E3-Fisk> CasperN,  jag med!     kodein   say what?
<CasperN> E3-Fisk: finns en fönsterhanterare som heter awsome
<rikard> och just nu är jag tydligen inte ägare till den
<kodein> E3-Fisk: http://awesome.naquadah.org/
<E3-Fisk> CasperN,  kodein  haha hade jag ingen aning om
<CasperN> awesome*
<E3-Fisk> rikard, leta upp filen sen högerklicka, rättigheter sen exekverbar"
<kodein> det är en fin fönstermanglare
<E3-Fisk> awesome
<E3-Fisk> haha
<E3-Fisk> är det bra tycker du/ni?
<rikard> E3-fisk det är där problmet ligger för jag är inte ägare till den och kan därför inte ändra i den
<kodein> den jag använder privat. i tjänsten så kör jag gammelgnome
<Kimmen> rikard: sudo chmod +x <filnamn>
<rikard> skall testa tack
<barzam> E3-Fisk, kör också awesome, tycker den är suverän
<E3-Fisk> barzam,  det verkar fan inponerande
<E3-Fisk> att man inte behöver mus ens för att köra det :P
<barzam> men det är inte så att awesome är unik på något sätt eller ens innovativ
<barzam> finns massa liknande
<E3-Fisk> hmm... awesome verkar ballt :P
<kodein> lett!
<rikard> så jag skall helt enkel skriva sudo chmod +x Spotify i terminalen
<rikard> för jag får detta felmeddelande
<rikard> chmod: kan inte komma åt "Spotify": Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<Kirill^> Stämmer detta, om jag ska byta ägare och grupp för alla mappar samt filer under min externa hdd som är mountad som /media/Backup så ska jag skriva "chown pontus:pontus /media/Backup/" ?
<Kirill^> Länge sen jag behövde göra något liknande så =/
<spixx_> Ello
<realubot> Kirill^: sudo chown pontus:pontus -R /media/Backup/
<Kirill^> förstod att det var nå jag missat ;)
<realubot> Kirill^: Om du vill att alla underkataloger ska ha nya rättigheter också.
<spixx_> snabb "noob" fråga; har en raid som e full :S men inga filer där (har rebootat) vad är flaggorna för att göra om index med fsck?!
<Kirill^> realubot: Sant det :)
<realubot> Dock ska kankse -R vara före pontus:pontus
<barzam> Kirill^, man chown säger owner:group
<realubot> Jag kommer inte ihåg.
<Kirill^> barzam: :) Tackar
<Kirill^> realubot: -R ska vara före =)
<realubot> Mm.
<barzam> Kirill^, kanske räcker med chown -R pontus /filer
<spixx_> barzam: bör gör det men då måste du ha minst 640 på alla filer?
<Kirill^> barzam: Njaaa, behövde Pontus:Pontus så :)
<barzam> "If only an owner (a  user name  or  numeric  user  ID) is given, that user is made the owner of each given file, and the files' group is not changed
<ozzle> Tjoho!
<barzam> pontus:pontus anger pontus som grupp, men du kanske har det så
<ozzle> Är det någon som vet hur man ändrar backgrunden från terminalen i 11.10?
<ozzle> gconftool-2 verkar inte fungera längre
<realubot> spixx_: Nja, räcker ju med 600 om pontus är ägare?
<realubot> Dessutom så tror jag att man måste skriva: sudo chown -R pontus: /media/Backup/
<realubot> Eller :pontus om man vill ändra grupp.
<barzam>  If a colon but no  group  name  follows the user name, that user is made the owner of the files and the group of the files is changed to that  user's  login  group
<rikard> jag klarade inte riktigt av att använda sudo chmod +x
<barzam> enklare att läsa manualen själv :)
<realubot> Kirill^: Pontus:Pontus? Du skrev fel eller? För ditt användarnamn och grupp måste ju ha små bokstäver?
<rikard> om jag vill använda det på spotify vad bör jag skriva då
<realubot> barzam: Aha. Ok. Oj då.
<realubot> rikard: sudo chmod +x /path/to/file
<rikard> sudo chmod +x Spotify gav följande felmeddelande sudo chmod +x
<rikard> så typ
<barzam> rikard, filen "Spotify" finns inte, du måste ange exakt filnamn
<realubot> rikard: Du behöver inte använda sudo om du ska ändra rättigheter på spotifys fil.
<spacebug-> nu har jag kollat mer på mitt 'problem' och det är efter uppdatering som det slutar funka med ^W^C i irssi oberoende på terminal mm. Det är samma irssi-version. Det enda jag kan komma på som skiljer är bash-versionen men den ska väl inte spela roll?
<rikard> sudo chmod +x /usr/share/applications/Spotify
<realubot> rikard: Öppna en Terminal och kör det här i Terminalen: find $HOME -iname 'spotify'
<rikard> bör jag skriva
<realubot> Vad får du om du kör det kommandot jag gav dig?
<realubot> Försöker du installera Spotify i Wine eller vad försöker du göra?
<realubot> rikard: Varför bör du skriva det? Vem säger det?
<rikard> försöker installera spotify till linux
<rikard> jag får inget alls när jag skriver det
<rikard> är lite ny i linuxkretsar:)
<barzam> rikard, vilken guide följer du?
<realubot> DÃ¥ ska du adda Spotifys repository.
<realubot> rikard: Har du Premium-konto hos Spotify?
<rikard> japps
<rikard> installationen är klar
<realubot> Ok.
<rikard> programmet vill bara inte öppna sig och jag tror det beror på att jag måste ändra i rättigheterna så det går att köra som prgram
<rikard> men tyvärr så är filen blockerad då ajg inte äger den och det är det jag försöker komma förbi
<realubot> rikard:
<realubot> sudo bash -c 'echo "deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free" >> /etc/apt/sources.list' && sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 4E9CFF4E && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install spotify-client-qt
<realubot> Kör den raden i Terminalen så kommer du installera Spotifys linuxklient i Ubuntu.
<realubot> Tänk på att det ska vara två >-tecken innan /etc/apt/sources.list
<realubot> Precis som det står i min rad här ovanför.
<rikard> jo det står att det redan är installerat
<realubot> Var står det?
<rikard> spotify-client-qt är redan den senaste versionen.
<realubot> Ok, bra.
<realubot> rikard: Vad händer om du kör det här i Terminalen: spotify &
<rikard> [1] 15913 rikard@ubuntu:~$ spotify: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<barzam> rikard, installera libssl
<E3-Fisk> rikard,  jag har haft samma problem. det berodde på att i mitt förråd (repositores) hade fått 2 spotify dirr.    alltså du måste ta bort den det står open source på. sen fungerar det
<realubot> rikard: Hur har du installerat Spotify egentligen?
<rikard> enligt guiden på http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=204&t=49447&start=0
<E3-Fisk> Debian
<E3-Fisk> # 1. Add this line to your list of repositories by
<E3-Fisk> #    editing your /etc/apt/sources.list
<E3-Fisk> deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free
<E3-Fisk> # 2. If you want to verify the downloaded packages,
<E3-Fisk> #    you will need to add our public key
<E3-Fisk> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 4E9CFF4E
<E3-Fisk> # 3. Run apt-get update
<E3-Fisk> sudo apt-get update
<E3-Fisk> # 4. Install spotify!
<E3-Fisk> sudo apt-get install spotify-client-qt
<spixx_> Fisk sluta printa allt :P
<E3-Fisk> sorry! : §
<spixx_> finns en guide på spotify.com som jag följt
<spixx_> ;)
<spixx_> hmz nvm real hade redan skrivit det repot
<realubot> Det där är samma sak som att köra den här raden:
<realubot> sudo bash -c 'echo "deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free" >> /etc/apt/sources.list' && sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 4E9CFF4E && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install spotify-client-qt
<realubot> rikard: Vad får du för svar i Terminalen om du skriver det här:
<spixx_> exakt :) måste säga att klienten funkar utmärkt. Om du har libs som saknas har du något mysteriskt med systemet installerade det utan problem på en min 11 :D
<realubot> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep "^deb *spotify*"
<realubot> bbl
<rikard> bash: realubot: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<realubot> Öh? Vad använder du för operativsystem? Ubuntu?
<rikard> japps
<rikard> men jag tror jag måste kunna ändra i rättigheterna för den vilket jag inte kan just nu
<spixx_> rickard: vi /etc/apt/sources.list?
<realubot> Den filen ska finnas...
<spixx_> rättigheter?
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> Inte för att öppna och läsa men för att ändra måste du använda sudo.
<rikard> för jag läste nånstans att man behöve klicka i alternativet tillåt körning av filen som program
<spixx_> chmod +x men det lär inte behövas...
<realubot> Inte om du har installerat så som vi har sagt här.
<rikard> okej kan man avinstallera och försöka igen då?
<spixx_>  rikard: kör du i Wine då eller?
<realubot> rikard: Du avinstallerar så här:
<rikard> nepp
<spixx_> för det låter som om du kör på eller kollar en wine guide om den säger sådant :S
<realubot> sudo apt-get purge spotify-client-qt
<rikard> nu borde det vara borta och då kör jag ditt skript realubot
<realubot> Gör så.
<realubot> Se till att du får med allt bara.
<rikard> aja det gick inte
<rikard> men nu måste jag plugga tack för all hjälp
<Kurdistan> vad gör alla glada 11.10?
<spacebug-> hum
<phnom> Hatar Unity...
<spacebug-> skapar problem
<Kurdistan> phnom: :P tar du inte i.
<Kurdistan> http://linuxmigrante.blogspot.com/2011/10/case-to-make-linux-big-on-desktop.html
<Unk1> Hur påverkas tjänster när man startar om udev? Jag har 4 interfaces som kör olika tjänster. Tänkte om jag skulle starta om udev för att få upp ett till interface. Burken kör Wmware.
<phnom> Nä, Det är helt åt *** att de alltid ska hålla på och gömma saker och göra det mindre konfigurerbart.
<Unk1> Servern kör 'networking'
<Kurdistan> phnom: :) kde finns.
<phnom> Meh, KDE är ju inte så mycket bättre. :(
<Unk1> och jag vill tvinga en start av ett nytt virituellt interface, utan att behöva starta om tjänster. Jag har editerat udev's nät configs, men det påverkade inte möjligheten.
<HeMan> yeah! Jag vann just $10,500,000 på ett lotteri!
<Kurdistan> phnom: kde är bästa DE jag testat.
<Kurdistan> komplett
<HeMan> Unk1: det där är lite riskabelt då upstart gör tjäster beroende av varandra
<Kurdistan> HeMan: ja och grisar har vingar.
<amelia> HeMan: :)
<HeMan> Unk1: så det finns risk att den stänger nätet och inte tar upp det igen
<Kurdistan> HeMan: :P kör du windows och fått present?
<amelia> HeMan: orättvisst, jag få iofs en sjuk massa jobb nu. det är säkret 5-6 om dagen som vill anställa mig. :)
<HeMan> Kurdistan: det märkliga var att subject var [ASSP-SPAM] Dear Beneficiary,
<amelia> HeMan: och jag behöver inte ens jobba heltid för att bli miljonär på ett år. :)
<Unk1> HeMan: ok, ska man sätta omstart på 'networking' istället på cron?
<HeMan> amelia: oh, är det ett av dom där fiffiga extra-jobben där man nästan inte behöver göra något?
<amelia> HeMan: precis.
<HeMan> fast jag tror inte jag ska ta pengarna
<amelia> HeMan: nej, man bli bara olycklig av så mycket pengar. :P
<HeMan> tid och pengar är ju faktiskt det enda jag har i rikliga mängder
<Kurdistan> HeMan: okej. säger mig inte :) mycket.
<HeMan> Kurdistan: betyder att jag ska plocka ut pengarna och sen tala om för vårat spam-filter vad som egentligen gäller... :)
<amelia> på tal om lycklig så skulle jag bli lycklig om någon kom hit och städade.
<Kurdistan> HeMan: :P jaha.
<Unk1> HeMan: vet du något sett att sätta igång interfacet utan att starta om tjänster?
<HeMan> Unk1: vad var det för interface? har du hotpluggat in ett till nätkort?
<Unk1> virituell maskin, virituella interface
<Unk1> wmware
<HeMan> Unk1: så det är en gäst som fått ett till interface?
<HeMan> Unk1: och det är gästen du vill ska hitta det?
<Unk1> *virtuell server
<Unk1> som har 4st eth's
<HeMan> Unk1: är det host eller guest du ska ändra på?
<Unk1> Det är en server. Hänger inte med riktigt.
<HeMan> Unk1: är det en den fysiska maskinen eller den virtuella maskinen?
<Unk1> virituell maskin
<Unk1> jag vill skapa ett till interface på den virituella maskinen.
<HeMan> Unk1: har du redan lagt till det på vmware-sidan?
<Unk1> och edan knyta wmware adaptern för virtituella servern till virituella interfacet på linux burken.
<Unk1> mm
<Unk1> och försöker lägga till på det linux burken, men kan inte starta nya definerade interfacet eth4.
<HeMan> Unk1: dyker det inte upp direkt när du la till det i vmware?
<Unk1> hur ser jag det?
<Unk1> jag tror inte det.
<HeMan> Unk1: kör dmesg
<Unk1> Det verkar vara en bug
<HeMan> Unk1: ifconfig -a visar alla interface
<Unk1> mm, nej det finns inte med där.
<Unk1> och dmesg postar miljoner rader då det är en brandvägg.
<Unk1> Ska jag testa ta "connected" osv i wmware för att se om det hoppar igång?
<Unk1> bocka i och ur
<HeMan> jag har för dålig koll på vmware för att veta vad den gör
<Unk1> Den ska väl dyka upp automatiskt?
<HeMan> tycker det
<seno> lämnade chatten för ett tag sedan, hade problem med den nya uppgraderingen av ubuntu, nu kan jag inte välja klassic gnome???
<Kurdistan> är jag den enda som tycker ubuntu med unity är det snyggaste jag sett på skrivbordsfronten?
<Kurdistan> seno: kanske för att gnome 2 inte finns längre.
<Kurdistan> :)
<seno> väldigt frustrerande,
<seno> ???
<arand> seno: Finns inge classic i 11.10, men man kan köra gnome-shell med fallback mode, tror jag
<seno> ok, jag menade ubuntu classic
<seno> får väll ta o installera om med den tidigare ubuntu versionen
<Kurdistan> seno: läs arand svar. fallback mode med gnome-shell är gnome 3.
<Kurdistan> seno: :) om du är jätte kär i gnome 2 och vill köra det många år framöver. byt dist.
<Kurdistan> :)
<arand> ubuntu classic är gnome2.3+metacity. Bästa motsvarighet i gnome3 är fbm
<Kurdistan> fuduntu
<Kurdistan> centos
<arand> Eller kolla in xfce
<phnom> seno: Tror att gnome-session-fallback ger tillbaka gnome 2
<Kurdistan> arand: också bra tips.
<seno> har kvar instalations cd för 11.04, får ta och ominstalera den
<Kurdistan> seno: ta en titt på xubuntu.
<Kurdistan> xfce 4.8 påminner hel del om gnome 2
<arand> Eller kör Debian stable, där kommer gnome2 hänga kvar ett bra tag :)
<seno> jo jo men 11.04 an funkade fint
<Kurdistan> arand: då lär väl centos/fuduntu vara bättre alternativ. synnerligen centos.
<Kurdistan> dem lär köra gnome 2 långt längre än 2,5 år. :)
<Unk1> Om jag vill sätta cron till på måndag klockan 06:00 omstart av 'network' vad kör jag?
<Unk1> endast en gång.
<Kurdistan> Unk1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<Kurdistan> finns andra underlänkar också
<HeMan> Unk1: eller så använder du at
<Kurdistan> Unk1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=102626
<Kurdistan> :) google is your friend.
<Kurdistan> phnom: en del av unity kritiken bör anser jag riktas åt compiz
<Kurdistan> den har sedan 10.10 varit keff
<phnom> Keff smeff, kör i3 nu iaf så :P
<phnom> De har ju t.o.m. fuckat upp panelerna i gnome classic i 11.10
<Whiskey> nya ubuntu nått att ha eller?
<phnom> Tänkte att jag skulle installera gnome-session-fallback och köra classic som jag gjort förut, men näe.
<phnom> INGA konf. möjligheter på den gnome-panelen inte
<Kurdistan> phnom: gamla gnome 2 är historia.
<Kurdistan> :P sluta böla
<x_link> Kurdistan: Vad tycker du om Unity?
<Kurdistan> x_link: jag tycker det är snyggaste jag sett.
<Kurdistan> kör dock inte ubuntu
<Kurdistan> så jag är åskådare
<x_link> Fasiken, önskar ibland att jag hade en laptop till. Ha den endast som testdator för att prova nya versioner av distron, nya distron, olika WM etc.
<Kurdistan> :)
<x_link> Kurdistan: Du kör KDE va?
<Kurdistan> x_link: jepp, men inte kubuntu.
<x_link> Som mig och Philip5.
<Kurdistan> x_link: jepp.
<phnom> Man gör fan inte nya grejer genom att plocka bort saker, speciellt inte konfigurationsmöjligheter...
<x_link> Kurdistan: Okej, jag gick från Debian till Kubuntu pga att nVIDIA-drivrutin strulande som fanken för mig en gång.
<Kurdistan> phnom: med kde så blir det bara bättre. :P
<x_link> Dock har jag stannat kvar med Kubuntu 8.04 då jag inte gillar KDE4.
<Kurdistan> x_link: oj. kde4 är riktigt nice.
<x_link> phnom: Det kan jag också störa mig på. När saker tas bort.
<Kurdistan> x_link: som sagt jag kör inte kubuntu eller debian.
<x_link> Var en av sakerna jag inte gillade med nya Kubuntu.
<Kurdistan> disten jag kör mig ger bra kde upplevelse
<x_link> Kedit togs bort och sen var det något till. Sen kControl, gillar det mer än det andra.
<Kurdistan> hade kde varit aktuell för mig med buntu eller debian dist, så hade det varit simply mepis.
<x_link> Kurdistan: Vad kör du då som gör KDE bättre på den disten? =)
<Kurdistan> x_link: :) att den är stabil som dist.
<x_link> Vilken dist kör du då?
<Kurdistan> gör att kde upplevs som en befrielse
<phnom> Snart kommer man väl inte kunna lägga till egna wallpapers utan en massa meck heller, bara för att man inte ska lägga in ett som inte passar med färgtemat eller nåt annat korkat.
<Kurdistan> x_link: hembakad som phnom hade sagt.
<x_link> Tycker faktiskt GNOME är snyggt, men då jag inte är van vid det så tycker jag att det är skitjobbigt att byta.
<x_link> Kurdistan: Okej, säger inte mig så mycket =)
<Kurdistan> x_link: jag har bara kört kde på allvar senaste månaderna.
<Kurdistan> tidigare var jag gnome-boy
<x_link> Kurdistan: Kan dock säga att jag börjar tröttna lite på att köra 8.04 då det är så gamla versioner =)
<phnom> Jag fatade inte hur man lägger till nya desktops i unity 2d, plus att det gick rejält trögt på den här burken
<Whiskey> Någon här som har tid eller?
<Kurdistan> phnom: :P kör xfce/lxde/kde
<Kurdistan> Whiskey: bring it on.
<Whiskey> Jsg är liksom kass hatar linux över allt
<Whiskey> men funkar extremt bra att ha till IRCd/BNC etc
<Whiskey> betydligt bättre val en windows så :D
<Kurdistan> Whiskey: om du hatar linux över allt vad fan gör du här?
<Kurdistan> du kan väl sniffa lim med alltomwindows gänget?
<Kurdistan> Whiskey: http://www.alltomwindows.se/forum/ vänd dig dit. du kommer få bättre support.
<Whiskey> fastnat
<gusnan> Kurdistan, härlig attityd. Folk känner sig säkerligen extremt välkomna här.
<Whiskey> man kan ju under sin användare göra så man får tillgång till VNC
<Whiskey> finns dock ett problem jag inte förstår mig på riktigt
<Kurdistan> gusnan: välkommen och välkommen. varför ska man ge support till personer som hatar linux?
<Whiskey> Kurdistan: Har nog mer med vana att göra tror jag
<Kurdistan> jag trodde den här kanalen handla om ubuntu/linux.
<Whiskey> Linux är extremt stabilt och pålitligt
<Kurdistan> om jag har fel så lämnar jag
<Whiskey> iaf,
<Whiskey> Jag kan bara logga in ifall jag har min använda inloggad
<Whiskey> men måste ju gå o fixa så de går o logga in även om jag är urloggad
<speakman> Whiskey: hur hade du annars tänkt det skulle fungera?
<MrMind> tänkte tanka en av dessa iso filer till min mac http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/, men står att det är daily build... vad menas med det? är det den stabila utgåvan?
<derfian> speakman: Xvnc
<Whiskey> ummm
<derfian> Whiskey: ^^
<speakman> precis
<Whiskey> Windows hör de som Service, jag antar att linux borde ha nått liknade
<Kurdistan> MrMind: 12.04 cd har inte kommit ut.
<Kurdistan> iso
<Kurdistan> går väl säkert mixtra så man kör med 12.04. men det är nog långt fram till nov.
<MrMind> är ju 11.10?
<Whiskey> hallå, det måste ju va möjligt
<Kurdistan> MrMind: daily skulle jag anta i det här fallet är 11.10
<Kurdistan> normalt bör det inte vara skarpa utgåvorna
<derfian> Jag tycker såklart att ThinLinc är lösningen på alla lösningar där man vill logga in till sitt skrivbord från remote, men det har betalt att tycka.
<phnom> daily är att den har med det allra senaste, alltid
<MrMind> ah, okej tack =)
<derfian> det har jag betalt att tycka. *
<Kurdistan> MrMind: varför drar du inte hem den från ubuntu.com eller från vårt forum?
<Kurdistan> MrMind: http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/download
<MrMind> Kurdistan: googlade på "ubuntu 11.10 mac" och tänkte läsa om hur det funkade osv, sen kom jag in på den länken och där fanns iso filer med speciellt för mac datorer som jag förstod det som... t.ex "oneiric-desktop-amd64+mac.iso"
<MrMind> tänkte att det var dom man skulle använda om man hade en mac
<SoEasy> ubuntu 11.10 är bättre än 10.04 måste jag säga
<Kurdistan> MrMind: äger ingen mac. ingen aning du kan det nog bättre än mig.
<SoEasy> 11.04 menade jag*
<Kurdistan> SoEasy: nice. vad exakt tycker du är bättre?
<MrMind> Kurdistan: okey =)
<SoEasy> måste säga snapping, lite annorlunda meny (bäst typ) docken är SÅ JÄVLA mycket bättre
<SoEasy> och lite små grejs :P
<SoEasy> 11.04 sög verkligen
<Kurdistan> SoEasy: ja, unity bör ha blivit bättre.
<SoEasy> dom har lyckas fixa till det lite bättre med unity :P
<E3-Fisk> håller helt med SoEasy
<Kurdistan> SoEasy: snapping vet jag inget om. kan stämma. dock är boot-tiden i 11.10 för de flesta varit sämre än tidigare utgåvor.
<Kurdistan> framför allt jämfört med 10.04/10.10
<SoEasy> boot tiden är inga problem :P störs inte av det
<Kurdistan> SoEasy: så länge du gillar 11.10 så är det väl roligt för dig.
<SoEasy> tycker du då? :P
<Kurdistan> SoEasy: jag kör inte ubuntu.
<E3-Fisk> Kurdistan, har rätt, om du gillar det. så kör et :)
<Kurdistan> körde heller inte 11.04.
<SoEasy> Vad kör du Kurdistan och vad kör du E3-Fisk
<E3-Fisk> Kör slackware :P haha
<E3-Fisk> du borde nog inte pröva det
<SoEasy> ?
<SoEasy> dådå?
<Kurdistan> SoEasy: så det blir orättvist för mig kritisera eller prisa ubuntu. dock av det jag sett så är unity riktigt snygg.
<E3-Fisk> Lite för svårt skulle jag tro :P
<Unk1> HeMan: kör ett cronjob på restart på networking. Problemet är att det är en grafisk installation med NetworkManager, det är nog det som är svaret på varför det är en massa strul.
<Unk1> HeMan: tack
<Kurdistan> SoEasy: jag kör linux. :)
<SoEasy> -.-
<Kurdistan> Unk1: du kan testa wicd.
<puttek> SoEasy: Kör du nvidia eller ati?
<SoEasy> ATI :)
<SoEasy> 5670 ati 1gb ddr5 radeon
<puttek> Du har inga problem när du spelar upp filmer? Jag hade både problem i .04 och .10 och antog att ati var boven i dramat.
<Kurdistan> puttek: du kanske bör kolla med tearing grejen
<puttek> Allt fungerar helt underbart i 10.10.
<SoEasy> puttek:   har jag inte tänkt på
<SoEasy> kanske
<Kurdistan> Open the Menu -> More Applications -> Configuration -> Ati Catalyst Control Center
<SoEasy> kör alla filmer i VLC, verkar fungera fint :P
<Kurdistan> Click on Display Options -> Tear Free
<Kurdistan> Check the box that says Enable Tear Free Desktop to reduce tearing
<Kurdistan> Click on Apply
<Kurdistan> Click on OK
<Kurdistan> puttek: detta kanske kan hjälpa dig.
<puttek> Vad gör "tearing"?
<puttek> Jag vet inte om jag ens orkar installera 11.10 igen, ett jävla väntande. :p
<Kurdistan> puttek: sök på google om tearing och kanske det stämmer överens med dina besvär.
<Kurdistan> puttek: fungerar 10.10 fortsätt kör den.
<puttek> Jopp, jag letar här.
<Kurdistan> du har ju 12 månader kvar på supporten
<E3-Fisk> Jag kör 10.10 på min gamla jobbdator
<E3-Fisk> tycker det fungerar skit fint :)
<Whiskey> Är det omöjligt att logga in to Ubuntu utan att någon är inloggad från RDP/VNC?
<phnom> Whiskey: Så som du ställt frågan: Ja, jag gör det hela tiden. Så som du antagligen menar: Inte en aning.
<Whiskey> vadå
<Whiskey> hur kan man ställa den mer anorlunda
<Whiskey> som det är nu kan jag bara connecta om jag är inloggad
<Whiskey> men vill kuna ansluta även om jag inte är inloggad
<phnom> Whiskey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC#Accessing_your_PC_over_the_Internet under "Accessing a family PC"
<SoEasy> vad händer i helgen och ikväll då? :)
<Kurdistan> wb farbror itmannen
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Tack unge man :)
<E3-Fisk> SoEasy, inte så mycket, chill och träffa bruden :) själv då?
<SoEasy> E3-Fisk:  KRÖKA!
<E3-Fisk> glhf :P
<puttek> Äta mycket jävla tacos!
<E3-Fisk> gott! sitter på jobbet och käkar china mat nu :P haha
<Whiskey> perfekt
<Whiskey> tackar för det phnom
<itmannen> Jag har blivit med hund i helgen. Jag vet en som blev måttligt förtjust när jag åkte och hämtade den :)
<E3-Fisk> jass
<SoEasy> dårå?
<puttek> Inte speciellt förtjust i kinakäk, men dom där räkorna är riktigt bra
<E3-Fisk> puttek, haha, jag gillart!
<puttek> itmannen: Vad för dogge?
<phnom> Whiskey: Vassego
<itmannen> puttek  Det är en svart sak. Troligen en blandras.
<E3-Fisk> haha lol itmannen !
<E3-Fisk> vet du inte vad du har för hund? :P
<SoEasy> haha
<puttek> Aha, dom är härliga!
<itmannen> E3-Fisk  Nä det behövs inte för att bara vara hundvakt över helgen :)
<E3-Fisk> itmannen, haha ok! :P
<itmannen> Men jag hade glömt att tala om det för min lilla hustru när vi åkte iväg för att hämta den. Blir nog att få sova i soffan inatt :D
<E3-Fisk> haha naaw xD
<E3-Fisk> Jag får iaf sova med min brud idag : > haha!
<puttek> En kvinna som inte gillar hund?
<itmannen> E3-Fisk  Brud ? Ska du gifta dig
<E3-Fisk> inte idag tror jag :)
<itmannen> puttek  Hon har en rent otrolig hundskräck
<puttek> Aj då
<E3-Fisk> vi kallar varandra för bruden :P haha
<E3-Fisk> Är leb
<phnom> itmannen: Så då tänkte du att det var en bra id´e att vara hundvakt, och utan att tala om det för henne? :P
<itmannen> puttek  Men det är bra. För du slipper jag en massa tafsande på min underbara kropp i helgen
<phnom> Låter som att du förtjänar soffan ;)
<E3-Fisk> haha :P
<E3-Fisk> phnom,  Brun"
<puttek> itmannen: Förstår dig helt och hållet!
<phnom> Röd?
<itmannen> puttek  tack för ditt stöd :)
<itmannen> phnom  men du. Jag kan väl inte komma ihåg att berätta allt :)
<Kurdistan> 2 inlägg kvar till 1000 inlägget. tiden går fort.
<Kurdistan> :)
<phnom> Hmm, snart dags att gå iväg och straffa kroppen för att den gav mig träningsvärk.
<puttek> Träna lite till?
<phnom> mmh
<itmannen> Undrar hur man fixar en egen kanal i IRC ?
<maxjezy> gå in i en tom kanal
<phnom> itmannen: Du joinar en som inte redan finns
<SoEasy> lol
<itmannen> phnom  Hur kan jag joina något dom inte finns ?
<maxjezy> alla kanaler finns redan
<maxjezy> testa
<phnom> maxjezy: Fast om ingen är i den, hur vet du att den finns? ;D
<maxjezy> phnom, ge mig en kanal så ska jag kolla om den finns
<maxjezy> helt slumpvist
<Kurdistan> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=55097
<puttek> Går det på något sätt höja musens sensitivity utan att ha en förbannat massa accelration?
<phnom> ##agbuilaagblarglgarbl
<maxjezy> japp, den finns
<phnom> :O
<phnom> #itmannen fanns också
<phnom> HAH
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> den fanns inte
<maxjezy> var precis in i den innan du gick in och då fanns den verkligen inte
<maxjezy> var bara mörkt
<maxjezy> Philip5, wb
<itmannen> phnom  Men hur är det möjligt. Men är med ett ID med i en kanal
<Philip5> maxjezy: danke schön
<phnom> itmannen: Que pasa?
<maxjezy> jag förstod heller inte frågan
<maxjezy> även om den inte var till mig
<itmannen> phnom  El condor pasa ?
<phnom> itmannen: Du har ett nick per server, inte per kanal.
<phnom> Eller vad menar du?
<phnom> s/server/network/
<itmannen> phnom  Aha. Och per automatik så har jag en kanal mao
<maxjezy> tycker itmannen borde veta bättre med det nicket
<phnom> itmannen: Nä, men om ingen annan är i kanalen när du joinar den så bli du op och "äger" kanalen
<itmannen> maxjezy  Vad du tycker är ganska ovidkommande
<phnom> Sen kan man säkert få den reggad och sånt speciulstuff om man pratar med staff på nätverket
 * Philip5 börjar ladda ner kubuntu 11.10
<itmannen> phnom  Mitt nick är reggat
<phnom> Nick har inget med saken att göra
<phnom> Du kan ta kanalen #euisngosehgksehkg
<phnom> om du vill
<puttek> Finns det inte L-bot och skit längre?
<itmannen> puttek  Skit finns mest bara på lantbruk
<Philip5> ska man "äga" kanal på freenode så får man regga den på chanserver
<itmannen> Philip5  Aha
<puttek> Aha, det kanske inte fungerar likadant på alla irc-servrar?
<itmannen> Philip5  Vet du hur ?
<Philip5> chanserv håller ordning på alla rättigheter till kanaler och nickserv håller ordning på nicks och rättigheterna till dem
<lilleman72> hur får jag fram terminalen i 11.10??
<Philip5>  /msg chanserv help
<Philip5> chanserv är en bot som nickserv
<Philip5> freenode bot
<Philip5> finns också på freenodes sajt hur du reggar och skapar en kanal
<puttek> Van vid quakenet och detta verkar annorlunda.
<itmannen> Hände inget när jag skrev det du angav
<puttek> Jag fick upp en massa kommandon, Unban, flags, invite m.m.
<Philip5> ja
<itmannen> Nu kom det
<spacebug-> vad är ändrat då det inte längre går att binda dubbla control-bindings i irssi? ^W^C tex funkar inte längre
<spacebug-> blir galen på detta
<itmannen> Haha. Det funkade att regga min egen kanal. Tack Philip5
<Kurdistan> itmannen: din egna kanal?
<Kurdistan> heter den gnome 3 du är :P keff
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Rätt uppfattat
<phnom> Kurdistan: Du sätter dina smileys på keffa ställen :P
<realubot> itmannen: Vad ska du ha en egen kanal till?
<Kurdistan> phnom: thats me. :P
<Kurdistan> realubot: för alla gnome 3 fan.
<itmannen> realubot  För att det går att ha en :)
<Kurdistan> hittills är det bara han själv
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Men nu tror jag. Jag torde knappast vara ensam om att ha gnome3
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ju då. så mycket som gnome shell buggar för ati innehavare
<Kurdistan> och inte särskild bra för nvidia användare
<Kurdistan> så tror jag många är riktigt besvikna på gnome 3 och gnome shell
<bratanon> Hej, jag har försökt nergradera mig från 11.10 till 11.04, men hittar ingen bra guide på hur jag skall göra, någon som vet om det går, och om det finns någon bra guide för det?
<Kurdistan> bratanon: det är absolut inget som rekommenderas.
<Kurdistan> nyinstallation
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Jasså. men jag har nvidia och det funkar hur bra som helst
<Kurdistan> itmannen: kolla på diverse linux community och du lär förstå.
<bratanon> Kurdistan: Ok, jag har som tur är min /home på en egen partition, men hur gör jag i installationen för att den skall fatta att den bara skall installera om "core"?
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Nä det bryr jag mig inte om. Det funkar bra för mig och det är det primära
<realubot> itmannen: En anledning lika god som någon annan. ;)
<itmannen> realubot  tack :)
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ja. Det är väl det då.
<Kurdistan> bratanon: under nyinstallation välj sista alternativet.
<bratanon> Kurdistan: tack.
<Kurdistan> manuell partitionering
<Kurdistan> vette tusan vad det heter
<bratanon> ok
<bratanon> jag provar..
<Kurdistan> bratanon: ska försöka se efter bilder brb
<bratanon> Kurdistan: Jag gjorde ju så när jag installadera förra gången, så jag är med på vad du menar.
<niklaswe> god kväll folket
<Kurdistan> bratanon: då bör det inte vara några problem. jag har aldrig behövt oroa mig, men det kan vara smart med backup sina grejer.
<itmannen> bratanon  varför ska du nedgradera ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: egoist farbror som bara tänker på sig själv.
<bratanon> Kurdistan: ok tack, jag har egentligen inte info jag måste måste måste spara, men jag skall se vad som händer..
<Kurdistan> realubot: minns inte ens vad jag skrev till dig.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  :D
<realubot> Kurdistan: Om itmannens kanal.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Gnome 3.
<Kurdistan> realubot: ja nu minns jag.
<Kurdistan> :)
<realubot> :)
<itmannen> Nu ska det bli spännande  att se. En GPU-foldig är äntligen klar. Undrar vem jag får vinka till nu ?
<itmannen> Men det kanske tar en stund att se på webben
<seno> nu är 11.04 tillbaka i min burk
<itmannen> seno  Så du går tillbaka till grottstadiet ? :)
<seno> urgh urgh irgh
<seno> :)
<itmannen> seno  Släpar du hem kjoltyg i håret också :D
<seno> den huvudsakliga användaren av denna datorn är inte så öppen för förändringar :(
<itmannen> Konservativ mao
<Richiie> 11.10 har den Gnome 3 som standard eller Unity ?
<Richiie> någon som hunnit prova?
<seno> och ubunut classic ä'r ungefär så avancerat som det får vara
<itmannen> Unity med inbyggt gnome3
<Richiie> så det är både och ?
<seno> 11.10 har inte ubuntu classic som val vid inloggning
<itmannen> 11.10 har gnome3 i botten
<itmannen> seno  Där har du fel
<seno> itmannen: men hur väljer man en skrivbordsmiljö i classic varianten i 11.10?
<niklaswe> haha nu hoppar mitt x2k fram :P
<itmannen> seno  När jag ska logga in i min 11.10 finns det dessa alternativ. Ubuntu, Ubuntu 2d, gnome samt gnome klassiskt
<seno> itmannen: skumt, för när jag uppgradera till 11.10 så fanns inga alternativ vid inloggningen...
<seno> kanske var jag bara blind i min frustration :)
<seno> urgh urgh
<seno> :D
<itmannen> seno  Ok. jag uppgradera iof inte utan har gjort en ny install sen några veckor. men det borde inte spela någon roll tycker jag
<seno> itmannen: nu när jag har installerat 11.o4 igen så behöver jag väll hämta ett sådant där paket med mp3 rättigheter mm, glömer altid bort vad det heter???
<itmannen> seno  Men valde du inte att ta hem det när du installerade ?
<Kurdistan> seno: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<seno> itmannen: hmmm, tror inte det, men uppdateringar laddas ner just nu, så vi får se, men vill minnas att jag i tidigare installationer fick manuellt leta upp paketet och installera
<seno> itmannen: ok, tack
<seno> Kurdistan: tack
<itmannen> seno  Om du hade klickat i dessa 2 alternativ hade det installerats med automatik
<seno> har ni koll på hur man får det senaste VLC oxå?
<seno> det var väll något via terminalen det också??
<seno> den som ligger i programcentralen är väll lite gammal
<itmannen> sen tips. Ladda in philp5 ppa. Står i headren här
<Kurdistan> itmannen: +1
<seno> ok, ska starta om nu
<Kurdistan> Philip5 ppa är bra grejer.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Ja det är suveränt
<Kurdistan> itmannen: låt inte token få för mkt luft.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Nä aldrig i livet :D
<itmannen> Men nu måste jag uträtta lite annat. Sköt er nu
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ta hand om dig.
<itmannen> Tackar
<spacebug-> hum, startar jag libreoffice så kommer det inte med i listan när jag alt+tab:ar mellan program. Det hamnar inte heller i launchern
<seno> itmannen: kan du skriva in mp3 rättighets kommandot igen?
<seno> Philip5: du hade nåt fiffigt sätt att få det senaste vlc?
<arand> seno: See länk till repot i topic
<seno> repot???
<realubot> VLC har väl inget repo?
<realubot> seno: Vilken version av VLC finns i förrådet då?
<seno> 1.1.9
<Kurdistan> realubot: Philip5 har brukar ha senaste paketen för vlc.
<Kurdistan> han syftar nog på Philip5 ppa.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ja ja. Om man vill adda hans PPA ja.
<realubot> seno: Och du vill ha en nyare version eller?
<Kurdistan> seno: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:philip5/extra
<seno> ja, det är väll bra o ha den senaste natar jag
<seno> Kurdistan: ok tack
<Kurdistan> seno: sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<realubot> seno: Tja. Om du inte behöver det så är det ju enklare att ta det från Ubuntus förråd.
<realubot> Det senaste är VLC 1.1.12.
<Kurdistan> realubot: han kör inte 11.10
<realubot> seno: Vilken version använder du då?
<seno> har precis installerat om 11,04 för jag hittade inte ubuntu classic i 11.10
<realubot> Här har du ett PPA som ubuntugeek, webupd8 m.f.l. länkar till: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ferramroberto/vlc
<realubot> Det har VLC 1.1.12 som är det senaste VLC
<realubot> https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+archive/vlc
<Kurdistan> realubot: jag hade föredragit Philip5.
<Kurdistan> dennes gstream osv kan f-cka systemet
<Kurdistan> :) tur så behöver jag inte bry mig om ppa
<realubot> seno: Det är alltid en risk att adda PPA:n.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Nja. Philip5s PPA innehåller ju massor av program?
<Kurdistan> realubot: hellre Philip5 extra prog.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det innebär ju att många program kommer att uppdateras om han inte är på sin vakt. Fördelen med PPA:t jag länkade till är ju att det i stort sett bara är VLC som uppdateras.
<Kurdistan> realubot: sedan kan seno alltid klaga på Philip5 om det går dåligt.
<realubot> seno: Jag hade använt Ubuntu 1.1.9 om jag inte hade haft något speciellt behov av 1.1.12.
<realubot> seno: Det är det enklaste sättet att lösa det på. Annars får du adda Philip5 PPA eller PPA:t jag länkade till.
<realubot> seno: Dock ska du inte lägga dig till med vanan att adda PPA eftersom det innebär en säkerhetsrisk att lägga till PPA:n om du inte litar på källan.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jo. Det är bara det att massor av programm kommer att uppdateras på hans system men visst Philip5 PPA kanske är bästa alt.
<realubot> seno: gGr som du vill...
<realubot> *Gör
<seno> ok, mycket tips...tack
<realubot> seno: Det kan nog vara värt en ominstallation med 11.10 om du nu ändå precis har installerat 11.04.
<realubot> seno: 11.10 ligger ju på ubuntu.com nu.
<seno> bara en sista fråga, rättighetspaket för mp3 och andra format???
<realubot> seno: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<realubot> Där har du codecs och grejer som inte ingår som standard av rättighetsskäl. Om du inte har valt det alt. under installationen. Det finns en ruta som man bockar i under installationen som installerar codecs m.m.
<seno> tusen tack
<seno> tror jag missade den biten i installationen
<realubot> seno: Maybe. Det är en ruta man måste bocka i och jag antar att ubuntu-restricted-extras installeras samtidigt med systemet i.s.f.
<realubot> seno: Det finns ett GUI till mplayer också som är en alternativ mediapspelare som du kan testa: sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer
<realubot> seno: Det är ett alt. till VLC.
<realubot> http://lifehacker.com/5836779/ubuntu-linux-1110-oneiric-ocelot-released-heres-whats-new
<Hoxx> hur funkar det om jag vill testa gnome3 med ubuntu 11.10?
<Hoxx> är det bara att installera och sen om jag inte vill köra det att gå tillbaka till unity?
<Nafallo> unity anvander gnome3
<Hoxx> hmm ok :D
<Hoxx> annars ser 11.10 väldigt slipat och snyggt ut
<arand> Hoxx: Jag tror det ska vara enkelt att installera gnome-shell, dock
<Hoxx> så ja kan iaf återvända till unity
<arand> Jag vet inte, jag antar att det bör gå vid det här laget.
<arand> Var ju ganska struligt förut när unity var gnome2 och shell var gnome3-beroende
<Philip5> hade missat att vlc 1.1.12 kom för 6 dagar sedan. fixare update för det nu
<Philip5> var inte mycket nytt i vlc 1.1.12 för oss. mest fixar för OS X
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Philip5> amelia: dags att vakna! det är helg!
<HakanS> amelia: dags att gå och lägga dig! det är helg! ;)
<lilleman72> hur avinstallerar jag program?
<puttek> sudo apt-get remove program, tror jag.
<lilleman72> provar
<Linda^> låter rätt
<lilleman72> men hallå Linda^
<lilleman72> det var ett tag sen
<Linda^> men halå lilleman72
<Linda^> +l
<Linda^> Jag ska skiva champinjoner nu
<lilleman72> GOTT
<Linda^> brb osv
<lilleman72> Marrinera dom
<lilleman72> :D
<puttek> Prata inte mat...
<puttek> Precie kommit ur matkoman.
<lilleman72> puttek tänk dig en STOR saftig Kött bit med Potatis & en krämig brunsås
<lilleman72> ^^
<puttek> blundar...
 * lilleman72 Visar puttek en STOR saftig Kött bit med Potatis & en krämig brunsås
 * puttek stänger ner skärmen och går till windows.... ;)
<puttek> Stryk borde jag ha!
<Philip5> vi kan bjuda på en kick om du ber om det ;)
<puttek> haha
<itmannen> Och nu. Ubuntus lilla mathörna. :D kan det bli mer offtopic ?
<puttek> Det kan det. Magnus uggla skämtade om  Hammarby. Nu kommer han inte kunna gå ensam hem ikväll.
<itmannen> Jag seedar via rtorrent. Och ännu så länge så leder 11.04 och inte som förmodat 11.10
<puttek> Både Magnus Uggla och Hammarby i samma, det är offtopic på varenda topic.
<HakanS> Någon som kör med den inbyggda grafiken på Intels i5- eller i7-processorer?
<puttek> I vilken mapp hittar man installerade program?
<HakanS> puttek: Här kan du se hur filstrukturen ser ut.  http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki/Ovrigt/Kataloger
<Linda^> lilleman72: varför ska jag marinera?
<puttek> HakanS: Se där ja. Tack ska du ha!
<HakanS> Philip5: Jag närmar mig datorköpet. Något nätaggregat som rekommenderas?
<Philip5> nä nätagg är tråkiga tycker jag. bara ett som orkar med dina grejer
<HakanS> Philip5: 400W ska väl räcka?  Vet du förresten om den medföljande cpu-kylaren låter mycket?
<itmannen> HakanS  Låter lite lite med 400. Det är väl bara att fläska på så gott det går. med tanke på framtida behov
<Philip5> HakanS: låter inte så mycket och den varierar ju i hastighet för den steppar upp
<Philip5> tycker den är rätt ok som fläkt mot fläktar jag fått med förr men den kyler inte tillräckligt om man vill överklocka
<itmannen> Skönt med en egen kuppe=kanal. Nu är frågan hur jag ska kunna förbli ensam där ?
<phibxr> itmannen, gör den invite-only, modererad, secret och deoppa dig själv.
<itmannen> phibxr  Tyvärr så besitter jag inte kunskaper för detta
<HakanS> Philip5: Har annars funderat på en Arctic Cooling Freezer 7   http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=499082
<itmannen> Hm. vad hände nu då ?
<HakanS> Philip5: Har tänkt mig Ace Ecco 250 som låda, Den klarar inte så stora kylare som Noctua NH-D14.
<puttek> Rekommenderar de flesta här Rtorrent?
<itmannen> puttek  Funkar då ypperligt för mig iaf
<itmannen> Men nu är det strax dags för veckans höjdpunkt på TV. Kommisarie Morse på kanal9
 * itmannen is away: Dags att utföra saker utanför datorn och nätet.
<spacebug-> Philip5: där?
<phibxr> puttek, jag gillar transmission, men rtorrent är den bästa console-klienten.
<Philip5> HakanS: jag vet faktiskt inte ens vad jag har för nätagg
<jesper85m> god kväll alla
<Kurdistan> godkväll jesper85m
<phibxr> god afton.
<HakanS> Philip5: Jag som trodde du visste allt.
<Kurdistan> imorgon fyller man år.
<phibxr> HakanS, han vet vilket nätagg jag har. men det finns gränser för hans kunskap.
<Kurdistan> :) blir fira den idag med tjejen snart.
<HakanS> itmannen: Snälla, sluta skicka away-meddelanden.
<HakanS> itmannen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines   "Don't use public away messages"
<Philip5> nä nätagg är bara något som ska finnas där
<phibxr> Philip5, nätagg märks mest när de fattas.
<Philip5> precis
<HakanS> Philip5: Blir nog en beställning i morgon.
<puttek> Jag ser inga away-meddelanden. :O
<phibxr> puttek, inte jag heller. tror xchat filtrerar bort dem.
<phibxr> "<LzrdKing> i just spent 6 hours fixing an issue on a computer in india that did NOT exist last night when i logged out of it" <- är det bara jag som tycker att det uttalandet är fascinerande? :P
<phibxr> en dator som uppstår från tomma intet över natten. efter att han har loggat ut från den.
<phibxr> eller så uppstod indien över natten. o.O
<puttek> Låter väldigt underligt att den dyker upp först när man loggar ut från den.
<phibxr> det skulle vara mer praktiskt om den försvann när man loggade ut från den, och poppade upp igen vid inloggning.
<puttek> Absolut. Man kan fråga sig hur han fick tag i den, om den inte fanns innan.
<phibxr> puttek, förmodligen på samma sätt som big bang uppstod.
<jesper85m> kan man få ubuntus nya inloggning i linux mint?
<Vahl> Jag förstår inte varför man kan surfa med telias internet innan man har beställt det
<Vahl> Vad tjänar jag då på att beställa?
<puttek> Beställ inte då?
<Vahl> Men jag har deras internet och måste betala ändå
<puttek> MÃ¥ste du verkligen betala?
<Vahl> enligt bostadsföreningen alltså
<Vahl> jo
<puttek> Ah, då är det en annan femma.
<Vahl> Men det jag kan välja under en beställning är 8  30  eller 60 mb/s men nu har jag inte hunnit beställa hastighet och har 75 mb/s   ???
<puttek> Polaren flyttade och kunde surfa direkt när han kom dit, utan att beställa något. Fick dessutom inga räkningar från Telia, så han surfade gratis ett väldans tag.
<Vahl> Hur är det möjligt?
<Vahl> Kan de kräva utgifter för att det är så snabbt?
<puttek> Kanske går snabbare än 60, bara att dom inte förstår det.
<puttek> Jag hade 17 ut, när jag hade 10/10.
<puttek> Också från Telia.
<Vahl> Heh, ja, de teoretiska hastigheterna är bäng :)
<Hoxx> hmm var hittar jag fontinställningar eller byta teman i 11.10?
<Hoxx> förr fanns det under appearance
<puttek> Jag såg och ändrade förut, men sitter i 10.10 nu och minns inte riktigt.
<puttek> Tror dock det var i systeminställningar(?) som fanns i dockan till vänster.
<Hoxx> hittar inte, konstigt att det ska va så svårt att hitta ens inställningar för themes :)
<puttek> Någon annan som råkat fippla bort XChat-ikonen på sin panel någon gång?
<puttek> Man kanske skulle ta och installera 11.10 istället och försöka få det att fungera.
<jesper85m> jag råka ta bort menyn som finns över alla fönster. hur får jag fram dom igen
<puttek> jesper85m: Med kryss och sånt?
<jesper85m> aa
<Hoxx> om nån hittar fontinställningar / theme inställningar så meddela mej :)
<puttek> Jag råkade göra det häromdan och missminner jag mig inte fick jag tillbaka den raden genom compizConfig.
 * spacebug- har hädat och installerat kubuntu
<jesper85m> puttek hur gjorde du då
<puttek> jesper85m: Jag har i alla fall för mig att det var någonting i CompizConfig jag fick trycka i för att den raden skulle komma fram igen.
<puttek> Ska kolla om jag känner igen vad det var.
<puttek> jesper85m: "Fönsterram" kan det varit.
<jesper85m> puttek yep stängde av det och på det tackar
<puttek> Gör det något skillnad i fall man bara uppdaterar från 10.10 till 11.10 än om man installerar det från skiva?
<phibxr> puttek, det ska det egentligen inte göra. men jag har aldrig gillat uppdateringar.
<phibxr> puttek, tror att jag har trauman fortfarande sedan jag uppdaterade windows 98 till ME.
<DanielSenat> Jag har Xubuntu 10.04, nu ska tydligen 10.10 finnas. I min uppdateringshanterare står detta, men inte som xubuntu utan "nya ubuntu utgåvan finns ..." Antar att det blir xubuntu för mig?
<puttek> phibxr: Okej, men ska det inte göra någon skillnad så drar jag igång och uppdaterar.
<MrMind> DanielSenat: jo, det ska det bli, sen släpptes ju precis 11.10 =)
<DanielSenat> menade 11.10 ;)
<MrMind> tänkte nästan det ;)
<DanielSenat> Så jag uppgraderar inte till ubuntu då?
<DanielSenat> Bytte nyligen bort det...
<jesper85m> hur får jag conky att se ut ungefär så här http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/2739/201110012237211024x600s.png
<larsemil> jesper85m: du har en bakgrundsbild som har ett streck i mitten och sen lägger du dina conky grejer på en rad
<jesper85m> heheh jo men hittar ingen bra sida med conky scripts eller va det heter
<jesper85m> hur startar man om conky?
<puttek> An easy way to force Conky to reload your ~/.conkyrc: "killall -SIGUSR1 conky". Saves you the trouble of having to kill and then restart. You can now also do the same with SIGHUP.
<puttek> kanske hjälper dig.
<puttek> Är det inte under "utseende" man ska kunna stänga av all 3D?
<realubot> jesper85m: Du kan döda Conky med kommandot: killall conky
<realubot> jesper85m: Därefter startar du det igen med: conky
<jesper85m> aa körde det igenom TOP komandor
<jesper85m> *kommandot
<Richiie> fattar inte varför ubbe vill ha gnome 3 i botten sedan unity ovanför som ett shell GUI till gnome.
<Richiie> antingen eller liksom, whats the point att fibbla annars.
<realubot> ubbe?
<Richiie> ubbe = synonym för ubuntu
<realubot> Jaha. :S
<Richiie> ja.
<Richiie> :P alla frågar alltid "ubbe?"
<Richiie> haha
<realubot> Richiie: Du kan ju installera Gnome-Shell om du hellre föredrar det.
<Richiie> realubot: tbh.. så hoppas jag unity skrotas omgående om du frågar min åsikt
<Richiie> det känns bara bloated och jag tror stenhårt på gnome 3 att de kan bli något en vacker dag.
<Richiie> vill man ha en sidebar får man köra gnome do eller cairo dock
<Richiie> eller något annat tilläg.. men tvinga inte folk att behöva fibbla med unity vi är inte OSX och vi kmr aldrig bli det heller, vi är bättre än dem ;)
 * maxjezy lägger av en fis på vi och dom snacket
<maxjezy> inse att vi är dom!
<realubot> We are the world.
<Richiie> Vi är framtiden.. osx är nått som ska se fint ut som man betalar en jäkla massa för som egentligen bara är waste of money :)
<Richiie> men det jag vill framhäva men ovanstående uttlanade.. är att jag är trött på att ubuntu teamet = mark shuttleworth och hans hejdukar ska implementera bloatade saker helt i onödan.
<Richiie> varför inte bara skapa en iso som refererar mot gnome 3 och unity som shell GUI, och sedan en iso med bara gnome 3 på ?
<Richiie> förstår inte att man måste behöva mecka och fibbla me skiten för att ta bort massa saker de första man gör vid en installation av ubuntu, väntar innerligt på 12.04 och hoppas den ENBART har gnome 3 på sig. men man vet aldrig.
<Zoegas> åööäå
<jesper85m> vad gör ni då?
<amelia> jesper85m: datar lite, själv gör du själv?
<arand> Richiie: Tror det helt enkelt är så att canonical vill göra något eget, Unity är ett enkelt sätt att skilja ut sig från mängden, om det är bra? Meh.
<amelia> Richiie: bara gnome 3 är ingen höjdare det heller, det känns lixom inte klart.
<jesper85m> amelia sitter också bara och möglar på datan. men vet inte riktigt vad jag skall göra
<amelia> jesper85m: jag har alldeles för mycket jag borde göra så vet inte riktigt var jag ska börja, eller om jag bara ska gå och lägga mig istället.
<jesper85m> amelia asså vad har du att göra då? själv skall man ju börja plugga programmering på måndag så man kanske skall läsa lite om det men vet inte vart jag skall börja
<amelia> jesper85m: jadu. jag har inlämning i AI på måndagmorgon, inlämning i Machine Learning nästa måndag, borde sätta upp ett övervakningssystem, bygga ett backupsystem, konfa grejjer på nya servern så den är redo att flytta till serverhallen i veckan och sen har vi ju sånna praktiskt hemmasaker som att städa lite och diska.
<jesper85m> sedär ja :-) låter som om du har lite programmerings kunskaper kanske?
<berglund> jesper85m, vilket språk ska du lära dig?
<jesper85m> berglund det är programmering A så det e väl bara introduktion till programmering och hur man planerar och strukturerar. tror att det va c++ i A kursen
<berglund> Sweet. Gymnasienivå?
<jesper85m> och för att göra det roligare så skall jag köra det i linux också (är noob)
<jesper85m> nja pluggar det på distans. va ju 7 år sedan jag gick i skolan
<amelia> jesper85m: nja. kodade lite java på gymnasiet för 100 år sedan, lite C på högskolan och så lite perl för husbehov.
<berglund> Ah, ok. Schysst.
<amelia> jesper85m: perl är väl det enda jag har några tankar på att försöka underhålla när det gäller kodandet. det är inte riktigt min grejj.
<jesper85m> va e pearl bra till?
<amelia> jesper85m: lite allt möjligt smått och gott typ.
<CasperN> pearl och perl är två olika språk, blanda inte
<amelia> jesper85m: det är ju ett scriptspråk som python och php ungefär. går att göra samma saker fast de har enorma mängder bra och ha moduler som lämpar sig för sysadmin-mekkande.
<speedxcore> med risk för att störa, om man vill backa upp en maskin, alla settings osv. Räcker /home /usr /var? Bör jag ta med /bin? Har jag glömt något? Vill inte backa upp program utan bara filer och settings.
<jesper85m> några tips på vilka program osv man skall använda i linux för programmering?
<speedxcore> jesper85m: eclipse
<speedxcore> jesper85m: emacs och vim, om du gillar terminal
<CasperN> något som är likt Visual Studio eftersom det förmodligen är det du kommer använda när du studerar i skolan
<CasperN> typ eclipse alltså
<jesper85m> okok kollar på det nu
<CasperN> om man ger sig på vim eller emacs så kommer man tröttna innan man ens hunnit börja programmera
<amelia> spacebug-: /etc borde du ta med. inte /bin
<jesper85m> gillade notepad++ i win7. men det finns väl inte till linux?
<CasperN> finns en rad liknande iaf
<gusnan> jesper85m, testa SciTE, det är baserat på scintilla, precis som notepad++.
<deman> jag lärde mig basic i c++ med tutorials på youtube och använde gedit som editor : ).. funkade fint
<spacebug-> ?
<amelia> speedxcore: menade jag... egentligen är det bara /home och /etc du behöver, /usr innehåller sällan configfiler om du inte ändrat saker.
<amelia> spacebug-: sorry, feltabb
<CasperN> eller aktivera alla plugins till gedit så blir det nästan samma sak
<spacebug-> ;)
<jesper85m> hur gör ni för att TAB:a namn?
<deman> skriv jes och tryck tab
<speedxcore> amelia: tackar!
<speedxcore> CasperN: man bör också betänka att det finns folk som kodat i emacs sen 80talet, och egentligen inte behövt lära om själva editorn på 20år, vilket känns något stört i dagens uppdateringshets. Men dom har kunnat fokusera rätt bra på vad dom vill göra istället.
<CasperN> jag känner inte att en modern texteditor har hindrat mig heller, men framförallt var de inte nybörjare de som började med emacs för 20 år sedan heller
<speedxcore> CasperN: sant iofs.
<CasperN> jag tycker inte man ska lägga fokus på emacs när man precis ska börja sniffa på programmering
<amelia> speedxcore: har du inga specialare utan allt är installerat från pakethanterare så rekommenderar jag att du tar med /etc och /home bara, det är det jag gör backup på på min laptop. jag tar iofs med /root också, vet inte hur nödvändigt det är i ett ubuntu-system dock.
<CasperN> då är det bättre att spendera tid i läroböckerna
<speedxcore> CasperN: håller nog med.
<CasperN> :)
<speedxcore> amelia: är en rätt standardmaskin, min netbook. Ska prova med mint lxde.
<amelia> speedxcore: på servrar tar jag dock alltid med /var också för att få med loggar primärt. men det kanske inte är så intressant på en netbook. :)
<speedxcore> amelia: nä. målet är egentligen att inte ha nåt alls på netbooken, men ibland när jag saknat nät har jag fuskat och lagt saker på den ändå.
<speedxcore> om någon har ett förslag på bättre window manager för en netbook än lxde, så tipsa gärna.
<puttek> Nu är man i 11.10 igen. När jag spelar upp filmer är ljudet minst 1 sekund efter bilden. Någon som råkat ut för samma problem?
<speedxcore> puttek: vlc?
<puttek> speedxcore: Japp.
<coobra> fan
<coobra> :D
<speedxcore> puttek: hmm, provat att ändra/öka cache värdena?
<coobra> görni grabbar ?
<puttek> speedxcore: Det vet jag inte vad det är, så nej.
<jesper85m> testo snubbar http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgEKEYAUX2c
<speedxcore> du har olika cache inställningar i advanced settings, för vad du läser ifrån för media
<puttek> Värt att tillägga - I 11.04 var inte ljudet efter, men videos  hackade något jävulskt. I 10.10 funkade allt prima ballerina.
<gusnan> speedxcore, lxde använder openbox eller nån variant som WM? Finns en tråd på temat på openbox-mailinglistan här: http://icculus.org/pipermail/openbox/2011-October/007270.html
<jesper85m> Nya Zealands haka song innan matcherna
<speedxcore> gusnan: jag trodde lxde var en wm? tänker jag fel?
<gusnan> LXDE är ett "Desktop Environment" - som använder sig av openbox som wm.
<puttek> speedxcore: Inställningarna för vlc?
<speedxcore> gusnan: tack, jag behöver ständigt bli påmind om begreppen.
<Barre> morrsning
<jesper85m> hittar ingen bra sida med info om vad som ändras i dom olika versionerna av linux kernel
<puttek> Bör man köra "ATI/AMDs proprietära grafikdrivrutin FGLRX" framför "Proprietär FGLRX-grafikdrivrutin för ATI/AMD"?
<jesper85m> nice ny kernel i mitt lilla mint system
<jesper85m> helt själv också
<jesper> va fanfår blackscreen bara efter reboot när jag upgradera kernel. gick ju bra på denna datan men inte den andra
<jesper85m> det gick ju nästan bra på denna datan
#ubuntu-se 2011-10-15
 * itmannen is back (gone 11:10:03)
<itmannen> Nu är det väl snart dags att  ge sig ut i kylan med hunden som vi ser efter i helgen.
<kes0> Nice
<itmannen> Det går stadigt framåt: 5 itmannen 	18276
<itmannen> När jag nu tittar ut så är jag själaglad över att ha ett garage. För det är fönsterskrapning som gäller på bilarna.
<kes0> Gissar att du bor i norrland
<itmannen> Det börjar bli dags att utse vem som får äran att byta till vinterdäck på min bil.
<itmannen> :) En vild gissning
<kes0> :P
<itmannen> Det vilda och vackra Lappland
 * haffe pekar på itmannen 
<itmannen> Ok ?
<kes0> Kiruna el gällivare?
<itmannen> Nä inte så långt upp. Södra Lappland. Vilhelmina
<kes0> Okok, jag bor i piteå, är från kiruna från början men tog mig ut från gruvan
<itmannen> Piteå är ett trevligt ställe. Där har jag varit en del genom åren.
<kes0> De funkar men vill flytta
<itmannen> Ok. För karriärens skull ?
<Whiskey> Är det möjligt att installera Ubuntu utan några pogram
<kes0> Bland annat
<Whiskey> utan bara systemet i sig
<kes0> Kanske blir lite meck med drivrutiner
<[Spooky]> Om man skulle testa Mac OS i VM lite... ;)
 * itmannen Funderar på varför haffe pekar på mig.
<realubot> "Har uppdaterat min Desktopdator till Ubuntu 11.10 men oavsett om jag kör Unity eller Gnome 3 så får jag ett skrivbord som är gjord för mobiltelefoner/pekplattor, med jätteikoner och ett otroligt klumpigt gränssnitt. Någon som vet hur man får desktopversionen?"
<realubot> Klockren fråga. :)
<realubot> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=200&t=55104
<itmannen> Om man vill ha ett Gnome Shell i 11.10 så finns denna apt://gnome-shell,gnome-themes-standard
<realubot> itmannen: Det är väl bara att installera med apt-get?
<realubot>     sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<realubot> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gnome-shell-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot.html
<itmannen> realubot  Ja kanske det. men frågan är om themes följer med då
<realubot> itmannen: Det tror jag inte men är det inte bara att installera themesen med apt-get också då?
<realubot> itmannen: Det är ju bara att kolla med: apt-cache search -n themes
<realubot> Så ser du om paketet ligger i förrådet.
<itmannen> realubot  Ingen aning. Jag gör det som är lättsammast. Och för mig funkade det bra
<HakanS> itmannen: God morgon. Du frågade ju för ett tag sedan om det fanns regler för IRC-kanalen.
<HakanS> De finns här:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines   Bl.a "Don't use public away messages"
<itmannen> Det finns en viktig fråga till Herr ubot i forumet
<itmannen> OSA
<HakanS> itmannen: God morgon. Du frågade ju för ett tag sedan om det fanns regler för IRC-kanalen.
<HakanS> De finns här:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines   Bl.a "Don't use public away messages"
<itmannen> HakanS  Ok. Jag ska studera. Du har bra minne :)
<itmannen> Undrar varför det finns funktioner inplanterade som man inte helst ska använda ?
<Hoxx> mitt gnome shell i 11.10 ser helt söndersprängt ut
<itmannen> Har du släppt in en taliban i din dator ? :)
<itmannen> Jag ser att man inte ska använda CTCP heller som en del gör här. Men nu förstår jag detta med away iaf
<Hoxx> itmannen: hehe, nej men det ser riktigt konstigt ut, bokstäver fattas här o där i menyer och rengbågsfärger överallt :)
<itmannen> Hoxx  Mysko på min ära. Ser det lika ut i ubuntu eller 2D ?
<Hoxx> nej logar jag in "unity" så ser det jättefint ut :)
<Hoxx> *loggar
<itmannen> Hoxx  Har du gjort detta. Om man vill ha ett Gnome Shell i 11.10 så finns denna apt://gnome-shell,gnome-themes-standard
<Hoxx> itmannen: ska kolla, tack
<itmannen> För det verkar som något saknas i din gnome
<Hoxx> itmannen: eeh hur slipper jag åt detdär?
<itmannen> Hoxx  Slipper ?
<Hoxx> i terminal eller?
<itmannen> Hoxx  Helt rätt
<Hoxx> ok :D
<Hoxx> äh jag e nog lite dålig på terminal...
<itmannen> Du kan även prova med detta. apt-get install gnome-shell,gnome-themes-standard
<Hoxx> tack
<itmannen> Det måste börja med sudo
<itmannen> Sorry
<Hoxx> jo
<itmannen> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell,gnome-themes-standard
<kes0> sudo -s
<kes0> DÃ¥ blir du root o slipper skriva sudo hela tiden ;P
<Hoxx> "unable to locate package"
<itmannen> Ibland så händer det att man måste sära på  apt-get install gnome-shell och apt-get install  gnome-themes-standard
<Hoxx> ska testa logga in på gnome shell
<itmannen> Om man klickar på denna länk så ska programcentralen öppnas och det installeras apt://gnome-shell,gnome-themes-standard
<kes0> Hoxx, Skrev du med ett komma emellan?
<Hoxx> nej
<kes0> Ok =)
<itmannen> Hoxx  Kolla här så går det nog vägen. http://ubuntu.se/showthread.php/18746-Ubuntu-11.10-GNOME-Shell-Guide?p=74961#post74961
<Hoxx> itmannen: tack, ska kolla lite
<itmannen> Nu blir det lite andra göromål
<haffe> kodein: http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=j5r_vHN_fkw
<jesper85m> kunglig
<kes0> Hej jag sitter i ubuntu nu men hur installerar jag de, jag installera nyss men jag undrar liksom
<kes0> :P
<jesper85m> hade du installerat det eller sitter du i en live cd kanske?
<kes0> jesper85m, Jag skåja
<kes0> ;P
<jesper85m> kes0: men dåså muhaha
<jesper85m> det e för tidigt nu
<kes0> =)
<kodein> haffe: ahh, jag hade tänkt leta reda på dem. tackar :)
<realubot> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<realubot> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=54741
<realubot> Team Ranking: 8681 of 205606
<swecarp> vad tycker ni om oneric
<Vahl> was ist then das?
<kodein> nej.
<kodein> skräddaren säger nej.
<realubot> einand: "Flooding, away messages, repeating, CTCPs and bot abuse are not the only ways you can be annoying. Personal attacks when things don't go as planned, other attention-seeking behaviour, and continued misbehaving after you have been advised to stop is disruptive and obnoxious. Such behaviour may result in a removal from the channel."
<realubot> einand: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<haffe> system.out.print()
<phnom> haffe: Unrecognized variable 'system' :P
<haffe> phnom: Har du aldrig kodat java?
<phnom> Massor, men out är statisk så då anropar man den via System. Vad det exakta felmeddelandet är kommer jag inte ihåg :P
<phnom> Ah, såklart: "package system does not exist"
<einand> realubot: vad flummar du om nu?
<itmannen> Så nu startar både folding samt folding GPU per automatik. Bekvämt för en lathund som mig :)
<jesper85m> vad e folding?
<itmannen> jesper85m  http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=54741
<jesper85m> itmannen: nice va ju ett bra initiativ
<itmannen> jesper85m  Jo man gör forskningen en tjänt lite lätt
<itmannen> *tjänst
<itmannen> jesper85m  Och här ser du ställningen: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<itmannen> Tyvärr så lär jag aldrig hamna på pallplats :(
<jesper85m> oj hur får du mer poäng då?
<itmannen> jesper85m  Det är bara att vika så mycket det går. Poäng öker hela tiden så länge du har klienten igång
<jesper85m> asså ok. använder den mycket bandbred då?
<madbear> nej
<itmannen> jesper85m  Nå bandbredden är inget att tala om. Men det tar kraft från din CPU och/eller GPU
<itmannen> Det är en födel att använda GPU om man kan. Det är mycket effektivare för dessa ändamål
<jesper85m> mm hört det
<itmannen> Men man får inga mer poäng på webben förens vikningen man håller på med är klar
<realubot> einand: Du skickar CTCP till folk i kanalen. Det bryter mot kanalens regler. Om du inte slutar så borde op banna dig.
<itmannen> realubot  Helt rätt
<itmannen> Det är samma regelverk för all
<realubot> Det är många som har stört sig på einands "annoying" CTCP-förfrågningar.
<itmannen>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<realubot> Precis.
<realubot> "Flooding, away messages, repeating, CTCPs and bot abuse are not the only ways you can be annoying."
<realubot> Jag tolkar det som att CTCPs inte är förenligt med kanalens regler.
<itmannen> Inte för det har någon större betydelse. Mer en principsak
<Kurdistan> godmorgon tux-vänner.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Good morning.
<itmannen> Godmorning ? Junior:)
<Markslap> 04:43:45 PM < realubot> jesper_: Har heter Kursiskola när han är i plugget.
<Markslap> 04:44:32 PM < realubot> jesper_: Kurdiskola, skulle det stå.
<Markslap> 04:44:48 PM < realubot> jesper_: Och när han är hemma heter han: Kurdihem
<realubot> Markslap: Ja?
<realubot> Markslap: Vad vill du ha sagt med det?
<Markslap> Kurdistan: Det var till dig.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Är du medveten om att klockan är 13:08 ? :)
<Markslap> Nejnej, ville bara informera.
<Kurdistan> haha har realubot snackat skit bakom min rygg.
<realubot> Markslap: Och varför tar du saker helt ur sitt sammanhang? Varför postar du inte jesper_ första fråga?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det är Markslap som har problem som vanligt.
<phnom> itmannen: http://www.total-knowledge.com/~ilya/mips/ugt.html
<Markslap> realubot: jesper_ frågade bara om Kurdistan var inloggad.
<realubot> Markslap: Nej.
<itmannen> Vad tillför sådan där information IRC ?
<Markslap> realubot: Sen började du skämta om hans nick.
<Kurdistan> :) ni vet att jag kan läsa loggar själv?
<Markslap> realubot: jo.
<realubot> Markslap: Han frågade om Kurdistan hade samma nick när han var hemma som i skolan.
<Markslap> Kurdistan: Du var inte här för tillfället. :)
<Markslap> realubot: Nä.
<realubot> Markslap: Läs loggarna.
<realubot> Markslap: Jo.
<realubot> Markslap: Är du inte läskunnig heller?
<Markslap> Han sa bara att kan kanske nickade annorlunda när han inte var hemma.
<phnom> realubot: För att vara petnoga så frågade han aldrig det.
<Markslap> Sedan började du skämta om det. :P
<itmannen> phnom  Jaja Lugn och fin nu. Ska jag hänga mig i en K5-kabel för jag glömde ett O ?
<realubot> phnom: Ok, då går vi tillbaka och kollar logganra så ser vi...
<realubot> Markslap sänker nivån på kanalen till dagisnivå igen...
<phnom> itmannen: Huh? Poängen med UGT är att det alltid är morgon när någon kommer in i kanalen
<jesper85m> aggressioner
<phnom> och kväll när någon lämnar
<Kurdistan> :) någa jag hitta inte loggen.
<Kurdistan> det gör inget.
<itmannen> phnom  Mysko. Så IRC går inte efter världstiden
<phnom> itmannen: Nä, IRC existerar i alla tider samtidigt.
<phnom> ;)
<realubot> Så här står det i loggen: "Markslap tänkte om han hette nått annat om han va på jobb/skola eller nått"
<Markslap> Mm, men det var ingen fråga.
<realubot> jesper frågade det vilket gjorde att jag drev med honom genom att säga att Kurdistan nickar sig Kurdiskola och Kurdihem.
<Markslap> Och det du började göra var ju att driva med hans nick. :P
<Kurdistan> realubot: har rätt. jag är kurdiskolan (när jag är i uni), kurdplugg (när jag pluggar) och kurdhem och kurdlinux. :P
<itmannen> phnom  Det må så vara med det. I min värld så är det inte morgon klockan 13:00. Och jag lever i min värld. På gott och ont :)
<Markslap> :D
<realubot> Markslap: Sök vård. Seriöst.
<phnom> itmannen: Don't we all. :)
<Markslap> realubot: Kom från rätt person. :D
<realubot> Markslap: Ja.
<Kurdistan> inget bli arga på varandra
<Markslap> realubot: Personangrepp igen, ja.
<Markslap> Nej, det jag ska göra är att äta mat.
<Markslap> Det hade varit något.
<itmannen> phnom  Nä jag är ensam att leva i just min värld
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det är Markslap som försöker manipulera dig till att tro att jag snackar skit om duig för att vi ska bli ovänner.
<phnom> itmannen: Menade att vi alla lever i våra egna världar, mer eller mindre.
<Markslap> Näe, försöker få alla mot dig bara.
<Markslap> :D
<realubot> Markslap: Personangrepp nej. Fakta ja.
<Kurdistan> realubot: np. jag tar inte sådant på allvar.
<Markslap> Mycket roligare så.
<itmannen> phnom  Rätt så :)
<realubot> Kurdistan: Bra. Jag menade såklart inget illa. Jag skojade lite med jesper.
<Kurdistan> realubot: np. jag vet att du skämta. tar inte sådant allvar som sagt.
<Markslap> realubot: Jag har inga problem, problemet med min kroniska huvudvärk är redan på utredning, annars är allt lugnt. :)
<itmannen> Lunarstorm Light ?
<Kurdistan> :) Då Kurdistan är mitt hemland, det är inte mitt nick.
<Kurdistan> Markslap: migrän?
<realubot> Markslaps problem är mycket värre än migrän.
<Markslap> Kurdistan: Nä.
<itmannen> Har man seriös migrän så är det i stort sett omöjligt att sitta vid en dator och skriva
<Markslap> Kurdistan: Spänningshuvudvärk.
<realubot> Markslap: Och?
<realubot> Markslap: Är det allt?
<Markslap> Jag har bara konstant/kronisk spänninghuvudvärk.
<Markslap> realubot: Ja, och ett hat emot dig.
<phnom> Markslap: Det är rätt jobbigt. Dags att börja träna? Det blir lättare att slappna av då :)
<Kurdistan> Markslap: I see.
<itmannen> Det är långt ifrån migrän
<Kurdistan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcyIT6QijAA så klockren.
<Markslap> Men det är inget som påverkar mig utanför dom två kanaler som vi båda sitter i.
<jesper85m> hehe fick 3 träd att växa på varandra i minecraft
<Markslap> phnom: Mjo, jag cyklar en hel del redan, men hjälper inte.
<Markslap> jesper85m: :>
<phnom> itmannen: Har man seriös migrän så gör man inte så mycket alls.
<Kurdistan> Markslap och realubot lugna ner er. seriöst ni behöver inte göra det till något stor.
<itmannen> phnom  Helt rätt. Då trynar man undet en filt i ett mörkt rum
<realubot> Markslap: Du har berättat om andra problem förut.
<Markslap> Ja, tror jag behöver topsa öronen.
<realubot> Markslap: Jag tänkte mer på en diagnos.
<itmannen> Är det inte dags lägga ned luftande av personkonflikter här nu ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: +1
<Kurdistan> det passar inte er två
<Markslap> realubot: Jaha, du menade min narcissistiska personlighetsstörning?
<realubot> Markslap: Ja.
<Markslap> Men det är inget man kan göra något åt.
<realubot> Den kanske är problemet.
<Markslap> Det bara är.
<Markslap> Nä, inget jag lider av.
<Markslap> Men nu slutar vi tycker jag.
<realubot> Du nej. Men vi?
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Vilka "ni"?
<realubot> Jag och alla i din omgivning?
<Markslap> Du menade nog "du".
<Kurdistan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcyIT6QijAA   lyssna till bra musik.
<Markslap> Inga i min omgivning tycker att det är något illa. :P
<itmannen> realubot  Sluta kasta bensin på elden :)
<realubot> itmannen: Ok.
<jesper85m> TJÖTA
<jesper85m> nån göteborgare här?
<itmannen> jesper85m  Skrik inte :D
<realubot> jesper85m: Jag är göteborgare.
<Kurdistan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsO6ZnUZI0g&ob=av2e
<Kurdistan> jesper85m: vi är alla goa gubbar.
<Kurdistan> vi heter alla glen
<Kurdistan> :P
<jesper85m> Gött e det
<jesper85m> *Glenn
<Kurdistan> *glenn
<Kurdistan> vi är la goa
<Kurdistan> :P
<HakanS> realubot och Markslap: Kan ni ta era diskussioner i någon annan kanal, tack.
<Kurdistan> jesper85m: typisk göteborgare brukar oftast säga tvärbra
<Markslap> Jag försökte sluta och har nu lagt ner diskussionen.
<itmannen> Klubben för inbördes beundrar har samlats :)
<realubot> HakanS: Det är uppfattat.
<jesper85m> Kurdistan: beror på vilken statsdel man e från :-)
<Kurdistan> jesper85m: stämmer.
<Kurdistan> jag är inte göteborgare.
<Kurdistan> :) men man har varit där för många ggr
<HakanS> Philip5: Nu är jag bara ett klick från att beställa ny dator.
<Kurdistan> HakanS: vad ska du med en ny till?
<Kurdistan> :) vi kör inte windows.
<jesper85m> Philip5 sysslar med programmering va?
<Kurdistan> jesper85m: Philip5 sysslar med allt möjligt i IT-väg.
<Kurdistan> nörd-varning :P
<Philip5> HakanS: det tycker jag så du kommer in i modern tid ;)
<jesper85m> hehe
<Philip5> jesper85m: inte direkt faktiskt
<HakanS> Kurdistan: Den jag har idag är 7-8 år gammal.
<Philip5> jag packar
<Kurdistan> HakanS: nice nice. den jag har är 5 år snart.
<jesper85m> Philip5: asså ok såg bara att du hade nått repo eller nått men fatta inte va det va
<Kurdistan> Philip5: du får en dag lära mig packa rpm
<Philip5> 5 år är rätt stor skillnad i datorvärlden mot 8 år
<Kurdistan> simpel beskrivning
<HakanS> Philip5: 4310:- är ju inte så farligt dyrt.
<Kurdistan> HakanS: ska du köra laptop eller fixa ihop en stationär?
<Philip5> jesper85m: bygger program som finns och packar ihop dem så de är redo att bara köras in av användaren i ubuntu
<HakanS> Kurdistan: Stationär. Främst för fotohantering och filmredigering.
<Philip5> inte jag som gör programmen utan bara gör dem tillgängliga
<Kurdistan> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=55106 för alla i vår kanal som är nya. kan vara värdefullt.
<Kurdistan> HakanS: då förstår jag.
<Kurdistan> det kanske också är smart av dig då köra lättviktad DE eller endast VM.
<Kurdistan> då får du mer ut än köra hungriga kde
<Kurdistan> för dessa ändamål
<jesper85m> Philip5: det e ju inte dumt. hur gör man så om man får fråga? kan ju vara bra om man skall fixa ett distro för morsan
<Kurdistan> jesper85m: det finns något som heter remastersys och andra där du kan skräddarsy låt oss säga buntu till din egna remix.
<Kurdistan> med alla drivrutiner din mor kan tänkas behöva
<Kurdistan> och alla program
<jesper85m> Kurdistan: hittar inget som heter remastersys
<Kurdistan> för mandriva/mageia/pclinuxos finns mylivecd
<jesper85m> mint då
<Kurdistan> jesper85m: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=200&t=55098
<Philip5> jesper85m: hur menar du? hur man skapar en sådan själv eller hur man använder en?
<jesper85m> Philip5: båda
<Philip5> jesper85m: man lär sig hur man bygger debian-packet som är det sättet som ubuntu använder :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: är det tidskrävande paketera saker från source?
<Philip5> olika
<Kurdistan> låt oss säga firefox
<Kurdistan> vlc
<Kurdistan> och drivrutiner som nvidia/ati
<Philip5> firefox är puligare än vlc
<Kurdistan> Philip5: okej. brukar du paketera i virtuell miljö?
<Philip5> har man en gång gjort ett paket och bara uppdaterar så återvinner man ju allt och bara trimmar och anpassar för en ny update om det ens behövs
<Kurdistan> eller har du extra partition för sådant?
<Philip5> jag packar med pbuilder först innan jag skickar upp det på launchpad
<Kurdistan> Philip5: är det som kallas patcha?
<Philip5> pbuilder är ett sorts chroot
<Kurdistan> jesper85m: jag tror din mamma kommer gilla linux mint som den är.
<Philip5> patcha gör man med själva koden och det är oftast jag anpassar själva packetreglerna för att skapa paketen
<Kurdistan> :) annars är ju pclinuxos superb.
<Philip5> jag patchar ganska sällan eftersom jag brukar köra upstream source code och låter dem göra det
<Kurdistan> Philip5: så hur långt tar det skapa vlc?
<jesper85m> Kurdistan: jo men det e kul att löra sig också :-)
<Kurdistan> jesper85m: ta en koll på länken jag skicka.
<Kurdistan> sedan är det bara använda google
<Kurdistan> du lär finna gott om information
<jesper85m> Philip5: finns det nån omfattande tutorial om detta ämne? låter intressand faktiskt
<Philip5> Kurdistan: eftesom vlc redan finns så plockar man ner den som finns i ubuntu och sedan den nya källkoden. anpassar de gamla debianreglerna för att skapa paket för den nya koden
<Kurdistan> Philip5: med andra ord går vlc snabbt för dig?
<Philip5> jesper85m: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<jesper85m> hitta lite youtube saker också
<Philip5> att bara göra ett paket av något enkelt program är rätt lätt. det är bara att det ganska snabbt kan bli rätt invecklat
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jo en uppdatering av t ex vlc går rätt fort. drar ner ny kod. kollar vad som är nytt, gör en build och ser så allt ser rätt ut och se om något ändrats. anpassar i så fall och sedan bygger om för att testa ändringarna och sedan är det oftast klart
<bittin> http://213.100.108.76/Fedt_Med_L0g.sid
<Kurdistan> Philip5: gör du det i virtuell miljö
<Kurdistan> för man måste ju testa allt fungerar
<jesper85m> nån som testat Chakra
<Philip5> Kurdistan: kan man göra men eftersom jag bygger med pbuilder så kan jag gå igenom loggar för allt och även om jag vill stanna i chroot och kolla där
<Philip5> det är mest om jag behöver testa något särskilt i i386-miljö som jag testar det virutellt eftersom jag köra amd64 själv
<Philip5> eller för en annan version av ubuntu än jag själv kör
<Kurdistan> jesper85m: chakra är bra, men deras installation är buggig.
<Kurdistan> klarar du igenom installation är chakra grym semi-rullande dist
<Kurdistan> Philip5: tack.
<Philip5> funderar på om jag kanske skulle börja backa upp grejer för att blåsa allt och köra in 11.10 från scratch idag
<jesper85m> frå dra mig nu. ha det gött folket
<seno> skype på svenska???
<seno> har laddat ner skype för linux men den är på engelska, kan man fixa så det är på svenska?
<Kurdistan> seno: nej tyvärr.
<seno> jaha, d var ju synd
<maxjezy> skype är väl inte speciellt invecklat så man skulle nog klara det även om man inte ens kunde engelska
<seno> jo, man klarar sig
<recharge> vänta.. tror jag vet hur..
<recharge> jag ser något där man kan ändra
<recharge> finns inte till svenska dock
<DanielSenat> Nån som vet hur man gömmer sleep hibernate i xfce?
<recharge> seno: vilket språk vill du ha? svenska går ej
<maxjezy> recharge, <seno> har laddat ner skype för linux men den är på engelska, kan man fixa så det är på svenska?
<recharge> jaha..
<einand> vilken otrevlig stämmning det är i kanalen då
<Kurdistan> einand: inte vad jag märkt.
<einand> allt hänrör runt realubot
<Kurdistan> :) lyssna på kurdisk musik och finn inner fred.
<einand> först påstår han att min ctcp är flooding
<einand> vilket det inte är, möjligtvis spamming
<einand> sedna så angreip folk ru
<einand> och klagar på att han skoja med ditt nick
<Kurdistan> einand: är det verkligen någon idé att riva upp gamla saker?
<einand> gammalt?
<Kurdistan> :) jag tar inte illa vid att han skämta med mitt nick
<einand> nä, hoppas jag inte eftersom jag själv tyckte det var rätt komiskt
<einand> bara det, att en händelse är väl ingen fara, men är typ femte grejen som händer idag
<einand> som någon klagar på någon annan
<recharge> trist
<Kurdistan> einand: du gillar ta upp sådant va? den som vill kan läsa loggarna.
<Kurdistan> dem är ju öppna
<Kurdistan> låt inte era personliga konflikter blomma ut här.
<Kurdistan> :) som sagt lyssna på kurdisk musik och låt själen få sig en omgång av balsam
 * Philip5 känner sig nästan old school när han bränner en installationscd
<spacebug-> ey Philip5 !
<Philip5> spacebug-: tjena
<Philip5> spacebug-: ville du något särskilt igår?
<Philip5> du highlightade och försvann
<spacebug-> ja
<spacebug-> är du på gång att packa audacious 3 till oneiric?
<spacebug-> det är nått skumt med den som lagt in. 2.4.4 och slöt som satan.. drar ner hela sytemet
<Philip5> inte omöjligt. håller på att backa upp och sedan blåsa min burk för att köra in oneiric från scratch och efter det börja porta sånt som redan ligger efter
<spacebug-> ah ok
<Philip5> då kan jag ju passa på med audacious också
<spacebug-> ;)
<Philip5> måste nog rensa på launchpad också för jag börjar närma mig att ha fyllt min 4 GB med utrymme
<Philip5> alltid lika spännande att göra backups så man inte missar något innan man blåser allt
<Philip5> spacebug-: du har fortfarande inte fixat http://audacious-media-player.org
<Philip5> något verkar ju rätt stört där
<Philip5> vet ju inte om det finns nyare updates än de jag laddade ner sist
<spacebug-> 3.0.3 finns
<Philip5> spacebug-: aha, forumet funkar. senaste verkar vara 3.0.3 och 3.1 alpha
<spacebug-> mm
<spacebug-> det står om sidan där oxå
<spacebug-> nått med nån parser som krashat eller va det va
<Philip5> blir nog 3.0.3 när jag fått ordning på 11.10
 * Philip5 vet vad han ska göra hela lördagskvällen
<Philip5> packa paket....
<bittin> einand, varför?
<spacebug-> jag körde faktiskt in kubuntu igår men tydckte det va segt så jag sket i det.. sen nu märker jag att det är segt här oxå.. så ärdet audacoius som gör det
<spacebug-> :P
<Philip5> spacebug-: då måste du nog köra in kubuntu igen ;)
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> kanske
<Philip5> kubuntu is da shit!
<cahoot> kshit?
<Philip5> cahoot: yes box! :D
<Philip5> någon som har tips på en bra men billig lösning för backups i hemmiljö?
<Philip5> funderar på en lite san för backups bara
<haffe> rsync + extramaskin med hårddiskar?
<spacebug-> så gör jag
<Philip5> vill helst slippa en extra burk som brummar även om jag har sådana
<spacebug-> det här nya backup (dejadub) i ubuntu då vad ärdet?
<Philip5> bör nog ha en 3 TB på san
<Philip5> spacebug-: vad har du för något du kör backup på?
<spacebug-> vad det är jag backupar?
<einand> bittin: varför vad då?
<Philip5> nej på vad för sorts enhet
<cahoot>  D: ?
<bittin> einand, inget misstänkte dig för nåt du inte gjort
<spacebug-> vanlig hårddisk på min andra dator
<bittin> nån som vet hur man ignorerar en hel hostmask i Xchat
<bittin> nån på @194.14.172.44 spammar mig pms på efnet
<spacebug-> viktiga filer även krypterade och på ut i molnet som det så fint heter nu för tiden (dropbox)
<Philip5> spacebug-: så du kör dropbox som backup bara? ingen extern disk eller annan burk eller san?
<jesper85m> kan man tvinga skärmen till en annan upplösning?
<Philip5> ja
<cahoot> man xrandr
<jesper85m> denna har jag
<jesper85m> Display
<jesper85m> Resolution	1366x768 pixels
<jesper85m> Vendor	The X.Org Foundation
<jesper85m> Version	1.10.1
<jesper85m> cahoot: hur då?
<spacebug-> Philip5: jo som sagy, även hårddisk i min andra dator som jag rsyncar till. Dropbox använder jag bara till viktiga filer som jag vill ha på ännu fler ställen så att säga
<Philip5> oki
<Kurdistan> jesper85m: vad har du för kort?
<Kurdistan> om du kör med öppna drivrutiner eller har intel
<Kurdistan> så rekommenderar jag arandr
<realubot> Varför finns det bara loggar för kanalen från senaste året här: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<jesper85m> Kurdistan: jag har ATI mobility radeon HD 5650
<Kurdistan> jesper85m: kan du inte fixa det från ati egna kontroll center?
<Kurdistan> den är överlägsen nvidia blobs kontroll center
<jesper85m> nä det e max uplösningen jag har men jag vill hahögre tänkte kolla om man kunde tvinga högre
<realubot> jesper85m: Använder du kortets proprietära drivrutiner?
<Kurdistan> jesper85m: om du kör max så bör du inte påtvinga den högre.
<jesper85m> vet ej. har atis program i datan vet ja
<Kurdistan> jag vet att det går i pclinuxos men sådan lösning är och inte rekommendera
<Kurdistan> jesper85m: installerade du grafikkort drivrutiner från hårdvarudruvrutiner
<Kurdistan> ser du ati något i din program meny?
<jesper85m> allt funka själv och ja ati finns i menyn
<Kurdistan> jesper85m: klicka på den
<Philip5> jaha, nu är det bara att hålla tummarna då. nu blåser jag burken och säger hej till kubuntu 11.10 :D
<Kurdistan> se om det finns fler upplösnings möjligheter
<Kurdistan> Philip5: boring. :P
<Philip5> skoj!
<jesper85m> mm håller på men får inte igång advanced user
<jesper85m> hur kör jag program som administratör?
<Kurdistan> jesper85m: du skriver in din admin lösenord.
<Kurdistan> root-lösen.
<Kurdistan> :)
<jesper85m> löste det det bugga i menyraden fick gå in i kontrollpanel
<Philip5> bbl
<Kurdistan> jesper85m: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=55105
<jesper85m> hade högsta så pillar nog inte mer i det. saknar min stationära data asså
<realubot> jesper85m: Vad får du om du skriver: fglrxinfo
<realubot> i Terminalen.
<jesper85m> realubot: display: :0  screen: 0
<jesper85m> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<jesper85m> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series
<jesper85m> OpenGL version string: 4.1.10665 Compatibility Profile Context
<Kurdistan> jesper85m: allt ser bra ut.
<Kurdistan> jesper85m: du kan skriva: xrandr
<Kurdistan> då ser du tillgängliga upplösningar
<Hund> Någon som har koll på hur i helvete jag får en jävla VOB-fil till en DVD?
<jesper85m> tror mer att det e skrivbords upplösningen jag vill ändra
<Kurdistan> Hund: wb.
<Hund> Kurdistan: ty
<Kurdistan> Hund: menar du hur du bränner vob fil?
<Hund> Kurdistan: Jag vill ha skiten på en DVD. En vanlig DVD utan menyhelvete eller annat skit.
<Kurdistan> Hund: andas.
<Kurdistan> :P
<realubot> Hund: DeVeDe och exportera till iso?
<Hund> :P
<HeMan> hur kan man få apt-get att inte installera Suggests för paket?
<Hund> realubot: Provat, det kommer till 100% sen händer inget mer.
<Kurdistan> realubot: förslag är bra, men jag personligen gillar winff.
<realubot> Hund: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28052/how-do-i-create-a-video-dvd-from-vob-files
<Kurdistan> Hund: har du testat winff?
<Kurdistan> realubot: länken var bra.
<realubot> jesper85m: Vad får du om du kör kommandot som Kurdistan skrev?
<realubot> xrandr
<realubot> !pastebin | jesper85m
<ubot2> jesper85m: pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Hund> realubot: Lämnar mig med en miljard olika felmeddelanden.
<Hund> Kurdistan: Ska prova.
<Kurdistan> Hund gör det.
<jesper85m> http://pastebin.com/dRMmewtQ
<realubot> Hund: Jag har för mig att när jag brände vob-filer i Windows så skapade man bara en VIDEO_TS och en AUDIO_TS och sedan brände man katalogerna på en DVD-R. vob-filen ska då ligga i VIDEO_TS-katalogen. Därefter var det bara att stoppa skivan i DVd-spelaren.
<Kurdistan> jesper85m: du har den högsta upplösningen.
<Kurdistan> finns inga fler
<realubot> Hund: Man brände som vanlig data-DVD med med VIDEO_TS och AUDIO_TS.
<Kurdistan> realubot: det är väl samma sak med brasero/k3b
<realubot> realubot: jesper85m Du verkar använda den högsta upplösningen som ditt grafikkort/drivrutiner klarar?
<realubot> jesper85m:
<Hund> realubot: Det förutsätter att man vet vad filerna heter.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag tror det är samma sak men jag har aldrig gjort det i Linux.
<Kurdistan> Hund: har du tagit titt på winff
<realubot> Hund: Du måste väl veta vad vob-filen heter?
<realubot> jesper85m: Vad har du för dator?
<jesper85m> Acer Aspire 5552G
<jesper85m> stämmer säkert att jag inte kan ha högre men tycker då att kanske upplösningen på menyn, fönser och texter osv är lite stort
<Kurdistan> jesper85m: :P sådant går lätt fixa i kde.
<Hund> Kurdistan: Jag provar winff nu, det gör datorn obrukbar. Allt jag gör registreras typ 30 sekunder senare i någon ologisk följd..
<Kurdistan> Hund: mysko. för winff är gui for ffmeg
<realubot> jesper85m: "15.6" HD 1366 x 768 pixel resolution, high-brightness (200-nit) Acer CineCrystal™ TFT LCD"
<Kurdistan> så när du kör den så bör terminal fönster ploppa upp
<realubot> jesper85m: http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/notebook/2010/Acer/Aspire/Aspire5552G/Aspire5552Gsp2.shtml
<realubot> jesper85m: Skärmen har ju inte högre upplösning så då är det ju omöjligt att få mer än 1366x768 som du använder nu.
<Kurdistan> jesper85m: du kan nog minska storleken i linux mint menyn
<Kurdistan> högerklicka
<Kurdistan> och kolla på inställningar
<jesper85m> e nog så van vid min stationära jag hade som hade en enorm skärm :-)
<realubot> Hund: Är det något skumt med vob-filen då?
<realubot> Hund: Att det är själva filen som spökar?
<Hund> 230MB hittils.. Jag är imponerad över hastigheten. :P
<realubot> Så det fungerar med winff då.
<Kurdistan> Hund: fick du winff fungera
<lilleman72> jag behöver JRE och JDK ock när jag kör sudo apt-get install XXXXX så finns dom inte...frågan är vad man kan köra istället?
<Kurdistan> eller har du trollat ihop på annat sätt?
<Kurdistan> lilleman72: är det java?
<realubot> lilleman72: Du kan installera ubuntu-restricted-extras som innehåller OpenJDK.
<realubot> lilleman72: Det går även att installera "riktiga" JDK/JRE om du behöver det.
<Hund> Kurdistan: Sämsta jävla skit som jag provat.
<realubot> lilleman72: Eller vänta...
<Hund> Datorn är fortarande obrukbar även fast jag dödat skiten.
<Kurdistan> Hund: :P du är vovve.
<Kurdistan> Hund: prova handbrake.
<Hund> Nu verkar datorn ha återgått till det normala.
<Hund> Jag ska fan brumma igång Windows..
<lilleman72> realubot?
<Kurdistan> Hund: det är din arch som jävlas.
<realubot> lilleman72: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-jre-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-using-ppa.html
<Kurdistan> Hund: kör då handbrake latoxe.
<Hund> Ska prova det i Windows.
<realubot> lilleman72: Normalt så räcker det med openjdk-6-jre och openjdk-6-jdk
<Kurdistan> Hund: varför inte i linux?
<Kurdistan> Hund: ska du spela igen? :P
<lilleman72> realubot ok
<Hund> Skiten bara krånglar med videohelvete.
<Hund> afk
<Kurdistan> ne nu ska man röra på sig
<Kurdistan> må väl
<realubot> Detsamma.
<lilleman72> realubot kolla på denna http://www.wikihow.com/Set-up-an-L2J-Server under Server Preconditions
<realubot> lilleman72: Ok. Det finns ju ett sådant paket i Ubuntus förråd?
<realubot> lilleman72: Varför installerar du det inte?
<lilleman72> men jag försökte
<lilleman72> men den hittade inget
<lilleman72> sudo apt-get install JDE
<lilleman72> fanns inget
<realubot> lilleman72: sudo apt-get install default-jdk default-jre
<realubot> Så får du skriva.
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> tack
<realubot> Du måste skriva paketens namn efter sudo apt-get install
<lilleman72> realubot
<lilleman72> default-jdk is already the newest version.
<lilleman72> default-jre is already the newest version.
<realubot> sudo apt-get install <paket>
<lilleman72> så då kan man ju leta sig grön :P
<realubot> lilleman72: Se där. Då har du redan paketen installerade.
<lilleman72> :P
<lilleman72> tack
<realubot> lilleman72: Leta sig grön?
<realubot> Vad betyder det?
<lilleman72> ja på program som redan finns installerade...
<lilleman72> realubot du vet ju min kunskap om ubuntu :p
<lilleman72> om linux överhuvudtaget
<realubot> lilleman72: Ok. Du kollar om ett paket är installerat så här: dpkg -l <paket> eller så här: apt-cache policy <paket>
<realubot> T.ex: apt-cache policy default-jdk
<lilleman72> ska försöka komma ihåg detta
<realubot> lilleman72: apt-cache policy default-jdk default-jre
<realubot> Testa det kommandot i Terminalen så ser du om paketen är installerade och vilken version av paketen du har installerat i ditt system eller i förrådet.
<Puttek> Ni som kan alla sablans kommandon i huvudet. Hur gör ni?
<HeMan> Puttek: ett tips är att jobba med det 8-10 h varje dag i 15 år
<HeMan> Puttek: :)
<Puttek> HeMan; Visserligen, men det känns som det finns folk i kanalen som sprutar ut kommando efter kommando. Någon gång måste det ju ta stopp. :)
<HeMan> Puttek: äh vi fuskar och säger samma sak flera ggr... :)
<realubot> Puttek: Man lär sig sakta men säkert. Dessutom så kommer man långt med manualsidorna för olika program, t.ex. man lsb_release
<Puttek> Fint som snus när systemet ligger på trasig disk..
<realubot> Puttek: Jag har varit med om samma sak. Det var bara att ominstallera på en ny disk. Systemet började krångla mer och mer.
<Puttek> realubot: Jo, det är fan hopplöst jobbigt ibland. Skulle ju kunna köra över Ubuntu på min Windows partition, för den delen är frisk som en nötkärna tror jag.
<lilleman72> måste man installera ett program på servern om jag ska connekta via vnc?
<arand> Jo, man måste väl ha någon form av vnc server körandes
<itmannen> Dags för en tur med hunden
<arand> Oh, fördömda Freud.
<spacebug-> arand ?
<arand> Ingenting...
<spacebug-> hehe ok
<Puttek> Nä, om man ska ta vatten över huvudet och köra ubuntu över windows, så man i alla fall kommer in i sin lagerlokal.
<realubot> itmannen: FAH v7 ute nu. Men det verkar inte finnas stöd för GPU i Linux och den verkar inte vara mer effektiv än v6.34 när det kommer till CPU heller.
<realubot> itmannen: Mer info finns under punkt 2a i ubuntu-se.org
<arand> Hmm, Övre vänstra hörnet i Unity ser ganska illa ut är man tänker efter, omaka distinkta kanter...
<Dynamit_> Hej
<Dynamit_> Hur är läget
<itmannen> realubot@ Ok. Tack för info.
<itmannen> realubot@  ja det verkar vara liten vits att köra version 7.
<DanielSenat> Installerade3 nautilus pastebin nyss, det enda jag ser är nautilus pastebin configurator..
<DanielSenat> Var finns programmet?
<cahoot> om du högerklickar på en fil - får du inte optionen pastebin?
<DanielSenat> nej
<cahoot> http://en.alessiotreglia.com/articles/nautilus-pastebin-how-to-send-your-files-to-a-pastebin-with-one-mouse-click/
<DanielSenat> Tack
<cahoot> kanske kan hjälpa - detär ju bara ett script som tillägg till nautilus, inget fristående program
<DanielSenat> Kanske för att jag inte har gnome då... har ju xubuntu
<cahoot> så du har inte nautilus?
<Dynamit_> han kör Xde
<DanielSenat> jag har väl thunar
<cahoot> ok
<Dynamit_> tycker själv inte om Xde
<DanielSenat> Jag kör xfce
<Dynamit_> tycker inte om det häller
<DanielSenat> Jag gillar det
<DanielSenat> Har en gammal dator
<DanielSenat> 512 RAM
<DanielSenat> Den har blivit bra mycket bättre när jag bytte från ubuntu till xubuntu
<cahoot> då kanske pastebinitskulle passa dig bättre
<realubot> itmannen: Ja. Det verkar vara liten vinst. Positivt dock att dom arbetar på en Linux GPU-klient.
<DanielSenat> cahoot, jag ska prova den
<itmannen> realubot@  GÃ¥r inget vidare att installera
<DanielSenat> Webboard, har nån provat det?
<Dynamit_> skillnaden är bara skrivbords miljön DanielSenat
<Dynamit_> så du kunde ha installerat xfce ifrån ubuntu
<Dynamit_> och tagit bort gnome
<DanielSenat> Dynamit_, Jag gjorde det, det blev en massa mysko, så jag ville ha en hel installation
<realubot> itmannen: Jag läser i deras forum att dom jobbar på GPU-stöd i Linux.
<realubot> itmannen: Fungerar inte installationen av deb-filen?
<DanielSenat> Kunde knappt starta datorn efter det
<Dynamit_> skumt
<Dynamit_> då måste något blivit fel
<DanielSenat> Ja, vet knappt vad som hände
<Dynamit_> för det är samma sak
<Dynamit_> som att installera en "ren" installation
<DanielSenat> Ja, något hände i alla fall
<DanielSenat> Sen var det dags för en nyinstallation ändå
<itmannen> realubot@  Inte med programcentralen. Men det funkade med Gdeb
<Dynamit_> själv så anv. man Unity med Ubuntu 11.10
<DanielSenat> Dynamit_, Nöjd?
<Dynamit_> ja
<DanielSenat> Jag har med fått förslag att uppgradera till 11.10
<DanielSenat> Men gillar natty
<DanielSenat> :)
<Dynamit> tycker det ser snyggare ut med unity i 11.10
<Dynamit> en 11.04
<DanielSenat> Var det mycket buggar i 11.04?
<DanielSenat> Läste det någonstans
<Dynamit> jag märkte inte av några
<DanielSenat> ok
<Dynamit> kan varit i alpha dem menade
<Dynamit> men då får man räkna med det
<DanielSenat> Sant
<Dynamit> Alpha är mest ostabil
<Dynamit> men samtidigt är man testare
<Dynamit> vet man om det
<DanielSenat> är det före beta?
<Dynamit> och tar risken för att hjälpa utväckalingen
<Dynamit> ja
<DanielSenat> Ok
<Dynamit> Beta är nära releas stadiet Alpha är väldigt ostabilt ofta
<Dynamit> Har varit testare åt
<Dynamit> Zion++ så jag vet
<Dynamit> hur det är
<Dynamit> men var roligt att ha alltid en verison före nästan alla
<DanielSenat> Det är sant
<DanielSenat> men jag vill bara att det ska vara så smidigt som möjligt, blir ju ändå att greja med sen
<DanielSenat> Installerar pastebinit nu
<DanielSenat> ser inte pastebinit heller
<DanielSenat> !
<Dynamit> ok
<Dynamit> skumt
<DanielSenat> Inte ens med menu editing
<DanielSenat> Ja skumt
<Dynamit> pratar med folk som har med rgloader att göra för att se hur det går med rgloader och rgh-jtag, min kompis vill rgh-jtag men har inte lust att fixa rgh-jtag åt han genom att lämna xbox360 slim hans till en av mina kompisar utan att kunna starta orginal dashboard som finns i 360
<DanielSenat> sudo apt-get clean säkert?
<DanielSenat>  & apt-get autoremove
<cahoot> DanielSenat, pastebinit är en CLI -applikation
<DanielSenat> CLI... ja det förklarar nog saken
<DanielSenat> vet inte vad det är dock
<DanielSenat> provar WebBoard nu
<cahoot> command line interface
<DanielSenat> OK, så det är ett terminalverktyg?
<cahoot> ja
<cahoot> brukar vara dom driftsäkraste
<DanielSenat> Ok, men krångligaste !
<DanielSenat> Provade R en gång
<DanielSenat> Gav upp direkt
<DanielSenat> WebBoard funklar
<DanielSenat> funkar
<DanielSenat> Bara klippa klistra
<DanielSenat> paste.debian.net måste man vara medlem för att pasta där?
<DanielSenat> även om jag byter till pastebin.com står det "Could not post..."
<DanielSenat> Could not publish..
<itmannen> GÃ¥ in i http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<itmannen> Oc h sen kopierar ni länken och klistrar in den här
<DanielSenat> itmannen, jag försöker prova en klient i datorn
<cahoot> kan vara att webboard använder fel metod
<DanielSenat> WebBoard klarar inte..
<DanielSenat> Kan vara så
<itmannen> Ok
<DanielSenat> cahoot antar att jag får ge mig på pastebinit istället
<DanielSenat> Om det finns nån smidig funktion att bara skicka et som kommer upp i terminalen så..
<Dynamit> allting går
<Dynamit> frågan är hur bra man är att programera bara
<Dynamit> ;)
 * spacebug- undrar hur det går för Philip5. Antar at han installerar kubuntu just nu
<Dynamit> se på mig jag har modiferat abgx360 skrip för check och det funkar ganska bra får dock inte den att checka dvd-r skivorna
<Dynamit> Välkomen nunne
<nunne> :)
<Dynamit> Välkommen
<Dynamit> rätt ska vara rätt
<nunne> heheh :)
<DanielSenat> pastebinit funkade ;) http://paste.ubuntu.com/708685/
<DanielSenat> cahoot, pastebinit är ju väldigt smidigt .. :)
<DanielSenat> Tack
<Recordable> Hur skriva i terminalen för att kunna öppna /usr/share/pulseaudio/alsa-mixer/paths/analog-output-speaker.conf och spara ändringarna?
<cahoot> öppn för editering?
<Recordable> Ja
<TheLarsson> sudo gedit /usr/share/pulseaudio/alsa-mixer/paths/analog-output-speaker.conf
<cahoot> sudo gedit ...
<cahoot> doh
<phnom> gksudo gedit
<Barre> morrn
<delhage> morrn
<Barre> hur är det med delhage rå? tagit upp båten än=?
<delhage> jepp
<delhage> är du utomlands?
<Barre> mm..det är jag
<delhage> i Amerikat?
<Barre> en vecka på huvudkontoret, Santa Clara.. bor på hotell i San Jose, funderar på att ta tåget över till San Fransisco idag
 * delhage har aldrig varit i Amerika
<itmannen> Folding v7 funkar efter lite modifieringar av installationsmappen
<itmannen> Gick bra att installera deb med gdei
<itmannen> gdeb
<arand> *gdebi :þ
<itmannen> Jaja
<itmannen> Men orginalinstall blev en lite knepig mapp i etc så jag bytte till min home
<arand> Säg efter mig "ge-nome, deb, in-ståå-lär"
<itmannen> Nja. det är jag inte kunnig nog för tyvärr
<arand> Eh, wat, installerade du via deb till din hemfolder !?
<Barre> delhage: hur kommer det sig då? det är ju så stort att du borde hitta någon plats som är tilltalande nog att besöka...
<delhage> Barre: galningar finns det visserligen överallt, men jag är lite skrajare att åka till ett ställe där dom dessutom har vapen
<itmannen> arand  Nä installationen la det i etc. men jag bytte i efterhand för lättare åtkomst via terminalen
<Barre> delhage: hahahah...
<itmannen> Och nu så går V7 för fullt. Men om det är bättre än förra versionen vet jag inte
<itmannen> Jag kör detta som test i min laptop
<realubot> itmannen: Den ska tydligen inte ge högre Score/WU utan förbätteringarna ligger kanske i funktionerna.
<itmannen> realubot  Ja det tror jag också efter att ha läst din länk
<realubot> itmannen: Det var t.o.m. nåogon i folding-forumet som rapporterade om sämre resultat när man använder GPU.
<realubot> *CPU, menar jag.
<itmannen> realubot  Ok. men jag får hålla lite koll mellan denna laptop och min mastermaskin
<Barre> nä.. nu ut i solen... cya
<itmannen> Har du ätit fel svamp ikväll ? Solen ?
<berglund> Tänkte just samma sak.
<delhage> han är i Californayeye
<itmannen> Aha
<itmannen> En sak jag genast märker är att V7 av foldig drar mindre kraft från CPU
<itmannen> Möjligen betyder det att V7 kan vara effektivare
<delhage> CPUn är ju till för att användas
<itmannen> delhage  Jo nog vet jag det
<DanielSenat> lyckades trolla bort verktygsfältet i audacious.. hur får man tillbaka det?
<lilleman72> ngn som kan java?
<haffe> Lite gran.
<haffe> Vad undrar du över?
<lilleman72> haffe vänrta
<lilleman72> haffe http://pastebin.com/dk7wp2xa
<lilleman72> haffe http://www.wikihow.com/Set-up-an-L2J-Server
<lilleman72> mellan Punkt 1 & 2 (Remove the dash in front of "2")
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<lilleman72> jag fattar inte vad det betyder
<haffe> Inte jag heller.
<lilleman72> heh
<cahoot> det är väl bara en korrigering till nice -n 2 ?
<cahoot> dvs i stycket ovanför ståre det ju nice -n -2 vilket korrigeras
<lilleman72> cahoot tror du det räcker?
<lilleman72> det står ju (Remove the dash in front of "2")
<cahoot> räcker till vad? jag bara försökte förstås
<lilleman72> ahh ok
<cahoot> ja det varkar vara en konstig syntax med nice -n -2 , nice -n 2 verkar mer traditionellt
<lilleman72> men det var -n 2
<lilleman72> jag la till - 2
<lilleman72> samma sak
<cahoot> iofs (om jag inte minns alldeles galet) är väl syntaxe för nice så här: nice 2 (om man vill minska prio) nice -2 om man vill öka dess prio
<lilleman72> ok
<cahoot> fel avmig, se här:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/change-the-nice-value-of-a-process/
<cahoot> det beror tydligen på om man det i shell inbyggda nice eller /bin/nice
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> tack
<lilleman72> men jag får den inte att starta
<lilleman72> :S
<lilleman72> jhag har lite att bita i
<lilleman72> Jag sitter på 2st fysiska diskar i servern...kan jag slå ihop dom så jag får EN partition?
<bamsefar> Ja
<lilleman72> hur?
<delhage> raid0
<bamsefar> lvm
<lilleman72> har ingen raid i datorn
<bamsefar> Du kan göra det i mjukvara.
<Markslap> Inte ens JBOD? :<
<lilleman72> bamsefar via terminalen?
<bamsefar> Mmm
<lilleman72> Markk^ vad e det?
<lilleman72> Markslap
<Markslap> Ja, JBOD är JBOD.
<Markslap> Det är som RAID, men samtidigt är det ingen RAID.
<lilleman72> ok
<delhage> lvm är förstås bättre ;)
<lilleman72> måste installera lvm2
<Markslap> Just a Bunch Of Disks
<lilleman72> ok
<itmannen> Nu. Kommisarie Morse på kanal9
<itmannen> Bra så man slipper alla dessa datanördar ett tag :D
<Markslap> Säger snubben som kallar sig "itmannen".
<itmannen> Markslap  Rätt uppfattat. grattis :)
<lilleman72> LOL
<lilleman72> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/lvm2faq.html
<lilleman72> ska man följa den?
<lilleman72> lr finns det ngn lättare?
<jolaren> Någon som vet om det går att använda facebook chatten från terminalen?
<itmannen> Det tvivlar jag starkt på att det går
<Markslap> Jodå.
<Markslap> Jag gör det.
<Markslap> Eller ja, indirekt då.
<Markslap> Kör den i Irssi.
<delhage> bitlbee kanske kan
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Facebook använder jabber bara, och Bitlbee har stöd för jabber.
<lilleman72> men vafasen finns inte apache med i software på ubuntu 11.10?
<itmannen> lilleman72  Jodå det finns
<lilleman72> brb
<lilleman72> tebax
<lilleman72> itmannen hurdå?
<lilleman72> lr var då?
<lilleman72> skitsamma...jag tankade hem den från deras sida & installerade
<itmannen> lilleman72  Ja genom dom vanliga sättet. Via synaptic eller via termainalen.sudo apt-get install apache2
<lilleman72> 2 vardet
<lilleman72> den glömde jag :P
<lilleman72> aja men nu den uppe
<lilleman72> hur installerar jag en ftp server??
<delhage> inte
<delhage> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<lilleman72> jag försöker skicka över min WWW map via sftp men access denied
<delhage> sftp är inte ftp
<lilleman72> nej jag vet
<lilleman72> därför vill jag ha en ftp
<delhage> feltänkt
<HeMan> är det inte bättre att lösa problemet?
<lilleman72> lr om du kanske kan ge mig ngt kommando som jag kan kopiera över filerna via en terminal
<HeMan> scp?
<delhage> jag?
<lilleman72> lr ngn annan
<delhage> lr?
<lilleman72> HeMan?
<lilleman72> lr = eller
<delhage> ngt?
<lilleman72> ngt = något
<delhage> skriv svenska för fan
<lilleman72> men det e svenska
<delhage> e?
<lilleman72> ja
 * delhage ignorerar
<HeMan> e=är?
<lilleman72> hehe
<lilleman72> är
<HeMan> lilleman72: när får du access denied?
<lilleman72> när jag ska kopiera över dom
<HeMan> när den kopplar upp eller när du gör överföringen?
<lilleman72> överföringen
<lilleman72> asså jag kan lägga dom i min HOME/xxxx
<lilleman72> men jag kan inte lägga dom rakt i wwwmapen
<lilleman72> vilket jag vill
<HeMan> då har du fel rättigheter i den mappen
<HeMan> inget du löser med att byta till ftp...
<lilleman72> hur kollar jag rättigheterna?
<haffe> ls -la
<lilleman72> i den ls -la www ??
<lilleman72> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2011-10-14 18:04 www
<haffe> Ja, rwxr-xr-x är rättigheterna.
<lilleman72> det misstänkte jag
<HeMan> vad kör du som för användare?
<lilleman72> hur ändrar jag så att min user kommer åt den?
<lilleman72> lilleman72
<haffe> lilleman72: Kolla upp kommandot chown
<lilleman72> haffe ?
<lilleman72> kan du förklara?
<barzam> lilleman72: google på chown howto eller skriv man chown i terminalen
<lilleman72> OJ
<lilleman72> nu har jag lite att läsa :D
<McHalls> yep :)
<McHalls> och nu har du 2 problems :>
<lilleman72> McHalls ??
<lilleman72> jag fattar då inget av detta
<haffe> lilleman72: http://www.mac-terminal.com/se/filer-och-mappar/rattigheter/chown/
<haffe> Det är till osx, men det borde fungera likadant till linux.
<McHalls> jag har kommit bara att studera svenska :)
<lilleman72> :D
<lilleman72> ok haffe
<lilleman72> hur ser jag vilken grupp jag tillhör ?
<lilleman72> ls
<haffe> Varför vill du ändra grupp?
<haffe> Sätt att din användare äger filerna istället.
<lilleman72> men kommer sudo åt mapen iaf?
<lilleman72> det borde den göra
<lilleman72> :s
<lilleman72> haffe tack
 * Kurdistan säger hej till alla tux-vänner.
<spacebug-> tja
<spacebug-> och där kom Philip5 oxå \o/
<Philip5> jajamen
<Kurdistan> :) nu är kde gänget samlat
<Philip5> efter en del strul med installation av 11.10
<Kurdistan> Philip5: inte kan kubuntu 11.10 strula. :P
<Philip5> nej det var ubuntudelarna som strulade
<spacebug-> :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: haha typisk svar. skyll på storebror.
<spacebug-> Philip5: jag kör kubuntu nu oxå
<Philip5> nu återstår mest att återställa och configa så jag får det som jag vill ha det
<Philip5> spacebug-: wooohooo!
<Kurdistan> spacebug-: välkommen till fantastiska kde världen.
<spacebug-> hehe tack
<Kurdistan> x_link: var är du?
<spacebug-> körde ju KDE i många år i slackware.. men det va på 3.5-tiden
<Philip5> ubuntu var cp och ville inte fatta att jag inte ville köra med bios/fakeraid utan helt vanligt
<Kurdistan> :) inte ofta kde användare dominerar kanalen
<Philip5> så den hittade inte diskarna rätt
<Kurdistan> Philip5: dual-bootar du mellan ubuntu/kubuntu?
<lilleman72> hur startar jag om phpmyadmin?
<Philip5> nej
<Kurdistan> Philip5: har du någonsin kört andra skrivbordsmiljöer?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> jag har kört gnome
<Philip5> och E17
<Kurdistan> Philip5: när?
<Philip5> på riktigt var det länge sedan men jag har ju testat mellan varven
<Kurdistan> okej. när du körde e17 eller gnome
<Kurdistan> använde du då samtidigt kde
<Kurdistan> eller gav du dessa skrivbordsvarianter ärlig chans
<Philip5> lika mycket chans som folk brukar ge andra miljöer när de testar
<Kurdistan> Philip5: du svara inte helt.
<Philip5> jo
<Kurdistan> Philip5: nej.
<Kurdistan> ärlig chans är när man enbart kör den skrivbordsmiljön man testar
<Kurdistan> annars är det lätt att man faller tillbaks till det man är bekvämt
<Philip5> så klart
<Kurdistan> hade jag haft kvar ubuntu 10.10 med gnome 2 så skulle risken funnits att jag inte skulle gilla kde 4
<Philip5> ska jag byta ska det ju vara till något som är bättre och inte till någon som är typ lika bra. då är man ju annars kvar
<Kurdistan> Philip5: haha jag vet inte om jag tycker kde 4 är mycket bättre än gnome 2.
<Kurdistan> båda har fördelar och nackdelar
<Kurdistan> även om jag gillar kde mer för tillfället
<Philip5> för mig är det ett lätt val
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) jag är inte bunden någon DE/VM eller dist egentligen. Jag gillar linux och frimjukvara generellt.
<Kurdistan> gör disten eller DE/VM mig besviken byter jag
<Kurdistan> :) hade varit annorlunda om man gör sin egna dist. då är det svårt att inte brinna extra för den.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) jag är sedan ingen renlärd kde frälst. jag kör en del gtk/gnome specifika saker.
<Philip5> inte lika kul att configa
<Philip5> spacebug-: har du fixat till så du kör med kde 4.7.2 också?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: kde 4.8 verkar vara många fler spännande saker än 4.7
<Philip5> händer nytt där hela tiden
<Kurdistan> Philip5: har du testat paketen som förvandlar kubuntu till mindre resurs krävande?
<spacebug-> Philip5: jag har bara installerat kubuntu 11.10 jag vet inte va det är för version
<Kurdistan> spacebug-: du kör 4.7.1
<Kurdistan> du kan via kubuntu gängets ppa få 4.7.2
<Philip5> precis
<spacebug-> vad är det för ppa då?
<Kurdistan> spacebug-: Philip5 kan nog den utan till.
<Kurdistan> då han också hjälper till där
<spacebug-> det ante mig. Han är inblandat i allt den där Philip5 :P
<Philip5> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<spacebug-> tack
<spacebug-> försökte installera en widget förut men det gick inge bra
<spacebug-> däremot lyckades jag få bort en massa "blingbling" från KDE vilket jag är nöjd med
<Barre> sup?
<Philip5> är visst lite gammal hederlig star wars på tv
<Philip5> Barre: har du fått lite ledigt under lördagskvällen?
<Barre> Philip5: är på tjänsteresa, är hur ledig som helst från familjen =)
<Philip5> Barre: oj! nästan semsester då
<Barre> Philip5: i princip. Har varit ute på en prommenad i nåra timmar och fotat lite.. börjar inte jobba förens på måndag, så jag har några lediga timmar till
<Philip5> Barre: skaffat någon ny kamera?
<Barre> Philip5: nej, min d90 fungerar fint för mig och mina behov =)
<Kurdistan> boys hur bra fungerar kameror och linux
<Kurdistan> är det bara koppla upp sig
<Philip5> det är ju iaf en nikon så den är så klart bra. inte sånt som kodein eller var det delhage kör med ;)
<Kurdistan> och föra över bilder med digikam?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: bara att koppla på
<Philip5> ja t ex
<seno> nu när ni är inne på foto, enkla program för foto redigering, något ganska enkel som typ Picassa...
<Barre> tycker dock att hanteringen av raw i linux har mycket att önska
<Philip5> seno: ska du redigera raw eller typ jpg?
<seno> ???
<Kurdistan> Philip5: nice.
<Philip5> Barre: ja. jag kör bibble för raw-hantering
<Philip5> bibble är inte open source eller freeware
<Kurdistan> Barre och Philip5 är inte darktable
<Kurdistan> något bra?
 * Barre syndar när det kommer till fotografering =)
<seno> jpg,antar jag, när  man överfört foton från kameran och vill kanske fixa till de lite
<Barre> Kurdistan: har inte testat darktable
<Philip5> darktable är en bit på väg rawtherapee är nog det bäst open source för raw
<Philip5> men darktable tar stormsteg
<Kurdistan> Philip5: okej. jag har bara koll på namnen. ej hur bra dem är.
<Kurdistan> Barre: okej. fråga proffset Philip5 :).
<Kurdistan> Philip5: är inte utvecklaren av darktable svensk?
<Philip5> några är svenskar
<Philip5> Barre: http://bibblelabs.com/
<seno> ser att brasero ock evolution mail inte har så bra betyg endå följer de med i ubuntu ionstallationen ???
<Philip5> fast inget är riktigt lika bra som lightroom
<Kurdistan> seno: brasero är helt okej brännare.
<Kurdistan> har personligen aldrig haft problem med brasero. även om k3b är mer kraftfull.
<Kurdistan> evolution har jag aldrig gillat. dock har den också fått kärlek med tiden.
<Kurdistan> evolution kommer väl inte med från start
<Philip5> brb
<Kurdistan> skulle det inte vara thunderbird?
<Barre> jag trivs bra i lightroom, och efter min erfarenhet med F-Spot dröjer det nog ett tag tills jag går över på linux igen för fotograferingen...
<Barre> Philip5: ^^
<CasperN> hur är lightroom i wine?
<seno> evolution ligger insastallerad
<Barre> Philip5: jag trivs bra i lightroom, och efter min erfarenhet med F-Spot dröjer det nog ett tag tills jag går över på linux igen för fotograferingen...
<Philip5> ja det är faktiskt en sådan app som gör att man kan vilja boota windows
<Philip5> bibble är trevligt men inte enda fram och bibble finns för native linux
<CasperN> så det fungerar inte med wine alltså
<Barre> Philip5: jag kör det i OSX... skulle inte vilja boota windows alls hemma
<Philip5> om det är lightroom och wine ni pratar om så funkar det men är 100 ggr långsammare i wine
<CasperN> ok
<Philip5> nä om man nu råkar ha en äcklig mac-grej så kanske man kan köra den där
<Barre> Philip5: hur mycket kostar bibble5?
<Kurdistan> Barre: hur fungerar ubuntu/linux på mac burkar?
<Barre> Kurdistan: ingen aning
<Kurdistan> man tycker ju att mac som är *nix system borde spela bra med kusinen linux
<Philip5> Barre: vet faktiskt inte :O
<Kurdistan> Barre: :P jaha du har både mac och pc burk?
<Barre> Philip5: du körde ju det ;)   det framgår inte på deras hemsida
<Kurdistan> pc burken för linux och mac burken för macen?
<Barre> Kurdistan: det är korrekt :P
<Philip5> Barre: jo jag kör det ändå ;)   sshhhhh
<Barre> Philip5: MEN!! :P
<Kurdistan> Barre: du som är van med osx måste gilla unity
<Kurdistan> ni som har kört ubuntu länge hur länge har er längsta buntu installation varat?
<Barre> Kurdistan: nej... det enda grafiska jag kör är lightroom & chrome på osx samt chrome på linux. Allt annat är CLI, både för osc och linux..
<Kurdistan> Barre: nörd.
<Barre> Kurdistan: jag ahr en burk med 6.06.1 fortfarande :P
<Kurdistan> Barre: nörd :P
<Kurdistan> Barre: vad tycker du är skillnaden mellan chrome och chromium?
<Kurdistan> chromium finns ju buntus förråd
<Kurdistan> ingen behov av ppa eller repo utifrån
<Barre> nej, jag är inte någon nörd. Men helt ärligt, vad gör man med sina datorer förutom irc, mail, web och foto. De två första behöver ju inte GUI, samt all filhantering görs i cli..
<antii> Barre: jävla gubbe
<antii> :D
<antii> ubuntu 6!
<antii> min första ubuntu var 7.04 tror jag
<Barre> antii: snyt dig, klipp dig och skaffa ett jobb pojk!
<antii> Barre: det som fattas är o klippa mig.
<Kurdistan> Barre: :) du är fortfarande nörd i min värld.
<Kurdistan> antii: du svarade inte på min fråga. hur långt har er längsta ubuntu eller linux installation varat
<Kurdistan> eller har det varit minst 2 installation per år
<Kurdistan> eller mer
<barzam> Kurdistan: typ 2 år
<antii> varat?
<spacebug-> Philip5: vet du var (om det går) man sätter 'volume step' i kde? Alltså hur mycket den ska öka/minska volymen när man använder snabbttangenter för att ändra volymen
<antii> vad menar du? :/
<Kurdistan> barzam: tack. en som förstod. det är väldigt länge i linux världen känns det som.
<Philip5> spacebug-: inget jag testat
<spacebug-> ok
<Kurdistan> barzam: var det hårdvaran som gav upp sedan eller vad gjorde att du fick formatera?
<Kurdistan> barzam: översätt det jag skrivit till antii. du får vara min personliga tolk. :)
<Barre> antii: första installationen jag gjorde var 4.10, den slängde jag ut ganska snabbt. Provade igen på en överbliven dator och installerade 5.04, den fick vara kvar och uppgraderades till en 5.10. När 6.06 kom så blev det default dist för mig.
<barzam> Kurdistan: installerade meego som sabbade grub och jag orkade inte fixa det så jag installerade om istället
<antii> Barre: soft :D
<antii> Barre: ubuntu är bra skit :)
<Kurdistan> barzam: okej. med andra ord kunde det gå längre.
<CasperN> hmm jag hade en dapper install fram till 2010 iaf, den låg och skräpa något år utan att jag rörde den dock
<barzam> Kurdistan: ja absolut
<CasperN> men det var nog den version som fick ligga längst
<Kurdistan> barzam: är det arch?
<barzam> Kurdistan: självklart :)
<Barre> antii: både ja och nej... men fördelarna överväger nackdelarna än så länge.. men jag har bytt till debian som default installation nu
<Kurdistan> CasperN: tack för ditt svar. tanken var mer att man regelbundet använder den också.
<antii> Barre: dårå?
<CasperN> det gjorde jag till 2009 isåfall
<Kurdistan> barzam: :) jag känner dig inte så bra för veta när du gick över till arch.
<Kurdistan> eller om du bara kör/kört arch
<CasperN> sen låg den ett år innan jag tog backup på allt viktigt och blåste disken
<Kurdistan> CasperN: det är fortfarande länge. tycker jag.'
<barzam> Kurdistan: har installerat arch två gånger, kört det sen 2008 tror jag
<Barre> antii: för mycket mono för min smak.
<Kurdistan> :( tyvärr ubuntus frenetiska reklam för varje version så känner många behov av uppgradera
<Kurdistan> sedan är ju 6 månads release cykel idioti
<Kurdistan> men det är min personliga åsikt
<Barre> Kurdistan: stanna på lts-versionerna... det gör jag, och det är skönt
 * spacebug- funderar lite på att bara följa LTS:er fr.o.m nästa
<Kurdistan> barzam: oj. det var bra länge och många anser ändå arch vara en dist som kan braka samman tämligen enkelt.
<CasperN> någon här som har bra koll på ubuntu grafik?
<Kurdistan> Barre: hade burken inte haft bugg sedan 9.10 fram 10.10
<Kurdistan> hade jag stannat med 10.04
<Kurdistan> problemet var att den buggen var jobbig.
<Barre> trist
<barzam> Kurdistan: min erfarenhet av arch är att den är hur stabil som helst, tror bara det där är en myt
<Kurdistan> Barre: ubuntu verkade tyvärr trots vetskapen och välkänd bugg ingen aning om hur den skulle lösas
<Kurdistan> så buggandet blev en av orsakerna till att jag lämna buntu
<CasperN> typ någon medlem i ubuntu art team eller vad det heter
<Kurdistan> Barre: faktiskt. för jag gillar annars ubuntu.
<Kurdistan> barzam: jag tvivlar inte på dina ord. du är kompetent användare.
<seno> Kurdistan: du lämnade ubuntu, vad kör du nu?
<barzam> Kurdistan: kan tänka mig att alla distar funkar bra om man inte gör några dumheter, detsamma gäller andra operativsystem för övrigt
<Kurdistan> Barre: init: ureadahead-other main process (965) terminated with status 4 (helvetes buggen).
<Kurdistan> seno: jag kör pclinuxos.
<Kurdistan> barzam: stämmer nog rätt så bra.
<Kurdistan> barzam: kör du uteslutet arch?
<HeMan> hihi, python-kod i Arbetsförmedlinges reklam!
<Kurdistan> eller tillhör du gruppen dual bootare?
<barzam> Kurdistan: har windows på mina datorer också, men använder det ytterst sällan
<Kurdistan> barzam: okej. du kör nog windows för spelande?
<Kurdistan> verkar vara poppis bland en del linux användare
<Barre> Kurdistan: status 4 är ju inget fel, det är en normal exit för ureadahead. det måste vara något annat som hänger, har du bootat utan "quite splash" för att få exakta felmeddelanden?
<Kurdistan> Barre: jepp.
<Barre> och de var?
<Kurdistan> inget av värde
<Dogwar1984> Hur Stabilt är 11.10
<Kurdistan> Barre: det löser sig temporärt när jag kör fsck
<Kurdistan> Barre: problemen uppstår efter kärnuppdateringar och andra system uppdateringar
<barzam> Kurdistan: mest för att skriva ut på min dåliga skrivare, spelar knappt windows-spel längre
<Kurdistan> ibland kan jag inte ens boota. måste tvång omstarta för få det fungera.
<barzam> Kurdistan: och bank-id när man behöver det
<Barre> Kurdistan: jobbigt, förstår din frustration.
<Kurdistan> barzam: fungerar inte skrivaren under linux? synd isåfall. bank-id fungerar väl bra med äldre firefox?
<Kurdistan> Barre: jepp. även om jag gillar ubuntu, jag kunde stå ut köra med något som gav mig huvudvärk som windows.
<Recordable> Jag har laddat ned mp3 wrapper, hur får jag det att starta? Hittar det inte i någon meny
<Kurdistan> dock tackar jag ubuntu som var min inkörningsdist till linux
<Dogwar1984> Samma här
<Kurdistan> Barre: det konstiga är att detta inte existerar i pclinuxos. kört den flera månader nu. aldrig haft boot-problem eller den buggen.
<barzam> Kurdistan: skrivaren funkar sisådär, bankid måste man fixa nytt certifikat osv vilket kräver bankbesök så jag har aldrig brytt mig
<Kurdistan> barzam: har inte bankid så jag har dålig koll.
<barzam> Kurdistan: men som sagt så är det två skitsaker och det gör mig inget att köra windows till det
<Kurdistan> barzam: har du funderat köra det via virtualbox så slipper du dualboota
<barzam> Kurdistan: har ju ändå betalat för det :)
<antii> vafan..
<antii> finns inte gnome2 alls i 11.10?
<Kurdistan> barzam: så kan man också se på det. du begår ju inte brott om du kör virtualbox. :)
<barzam> antii: gnome2 stöds inte längre av gnome, skulle inte förvåna mig om det var borta
<Barre> Kurdistan: de kompilerar väl kerneln på något annat sätt och/eller har andra moduler laddade. Kör annant upstartshanterare och/eller annorlunda komplierad grub, etc. är inte så konstigt när man tänker efter ;)
<Dogwar1984> kör det inte gnome 2
<antii> barzam: sämst :(
<Kurdistan> Barre: mycket möjligt. de kör grub legacy. allt du skriver stämmer nog för de skillnader som gör att burken min fungerar så bra i pclinuxos.
<barzam> Kurdistan: nja.. jag skulle ju i princip få installera windows i virtualbox från filerna på rescue-partitionen
<barzam> Kurdistan: asmeckigt
<Kurdistan> barzam: oj. du fick inte med cd. utan äcklig partition.
<barzam> Kurdistan: min dator har inte ens cd-läsare (netbook)
<Kurdistan> barzam: okej. din netbook flyger nog med arch.
<Dogwar1984> Barzam exthern asus brännare funkar bra 400 spänn
<Kurdistan> :) du tillhör nog arch användare som inte kör DE?
<barzam> Dogwar1984: jo men jag behöver ingen så det är 400 spänn i sjön
<Dogwar1984> barzam: det förvisso
<barzam> Kurdistan: stämmer, på min gamla storlaptop har jag gnome3 iof
<Kurdistan> barzam: okej. hur lirar gnome 3 för dig?
<Kurdistan> :) juste jag glömde nämna min längsta ubuntu eller linux installation varade i 6 månader typ. och det var ubuntu 10.10.
<barzam> Kurdistan: skitbra, jag gillar det som fan faktiskt men inte lika mycket som en tilande wm
<Kurdistan> ubuntu 10.04 blev den dist jag gjorde flest ominstallation. då testade jag alla tänkbara ubuntu baserade distar.
<Zeadar> ngon annan som har problem med att exvetera java via terminalen? alltså java -jar app.jar
<Kurdistan> barzam: så du tillhör inte användargruppen av gnome 2 användare som bojkottar gnome 3.
<Dogwar1984> Ska Kör in ubuntu 11.10 på den stora laptopen hur stabilt är det
<barzam> Kurdistan: nej gnome3 är ju current numera, get with the program
<Kurdistan> Dogwar1984: omöjligt säga i förväg. själv hade jag personligen väntat några veckor.
<Kurdistan> tills många buggar har fixats
<barzam> Kurdistan: bara massa problem att fortsätta köra gnome2, men många har ju bytt från gnome helt till xfce4 och sånt
<Kurdistan> barzam: du kör ju rolling release :) så tanken att stanna med något gammalt är kanske inte tilltalande.
<Kurdistan> jag är imponerad av arch-gänget att dem kan vara i framkant när det kommer till nya paket
<Dogwar1984> Lubuntu är fin distrubtion
<Kurdistan> fattar inte hur de lyckas
<barzam> Kurdistan: samma sak gäller alla, tids nog kommer gnome2 att försvinna från alla distar
<Kurdistan> Dogwar1984: jepp Lubuntu är fin ubuntu baserad dist. den tillhör nu officiellt ubuntu familjen.
<barzam> Kurdistan: håller med, de gör ett grymt jobb
<Kurdistan> barzam: stämmer. det är nog RHEL/CentOS som kommer köra med gnome 2 längst av linux distarna.
<Kurdistan> barzam: även om disten jag kör är rullande utgåva så kommer dem inte i närheten av arch när det kommer till nya stabila paket
<CasperN> en fork från gnome 2.32 vore fint
<Dogwar1984> Så När börja ubuntu med gnome 3
<Kurdistan> CasperN: det var diskussion om det. kanske förverkligas.
<phibxr> Dogwar1984, fr.o.m. 11.10.
<Kurdistan> Dogwar1984: dem har redan gjort.
<CasperN> Kurdistan: vart?
<Kurdistan> CasperN: läste på phoronix blaskan.
<CasperN> ok
<Dogwar1984> oki blir att testa det
<gusnan> Dogwar1984, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=19106
<jesper85m> wazzup
<Kurdistan> jesper85m: wb mintare. :P
<jesper85m> tack
<CasperN> det var iaf en värmande nyhet
<Kurdistan> CasperN: :) du kan ju alltid köra centos.
<Kurdistan> då har du gnome 2 i många år framöver
<CasperN> jag byter inte os bara för att få en annan skrivbordshanterare
<Kurdistan> CasperN: :) då får du bita sura äpplet och köra gnome 3 när du väl uppgraderar.
<CasperN> lär inte hända
<CasperN> och isåfall installerar jag bara 2.32 igen
<Kurdistan> CasperN: okej hur hade du tänkt dig?
<Kurdistan> :) köra ubuntu 10.10 tills burken sjunger sin sista vers?
<CasperN> ja filerna lär ju inte försvinna, så det kommer nog alltid gå på ett eller annat sätt, om inte så får man väl kompilera det själv
<Kurdistan> CasperN: du gillar verkligen gnome 2 så mycket.
<CasperN> gnome 2.32 kommer inte försvinna för att gnome 3 finns
<CasperN> jag välkommnar dock andra att göra liknande eller bättre än gnome 2
<Kurdistan> CasperN: det blir svårt då allt kommer gå över till gtk3 för ubuntu användare
<CasperN> och hoppas att xfce ska nå dit en dag
<jesper85m> http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/svintus/ vill ha en sådan
<barzam> CasperN: nej men du kommer att få problem med andra program som är kompilerade för nyare versioner av gtk
<barzam> CasperN: det blir en jävla röra om du ska sitta själv och rota i allt det där
<Kurdistan> barzam: exakt det jag skrev och menar.
<CasperN> det kommer som sagt en passande lösning även för mig
<CasperN> det är jag säker på
<maxjezy> man blir ju deppig och vill sluta data sig när man läser sånt här
<CasperN> så fäst är jag inte i gnome 2
<Kurdistan> haha maxjezy hur är det?
<CasperN> men jag vill ha något likvärdigt iaf
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, bra men deppigt
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, själv?
<barzam> CasperN: gör som torvalds och byt tll xfce4 då
<Kurdistan> CasperN: jag tycker xfce 4.8 är bra lik gnome.
<CasperN> inte än
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: bara bra faktiskt. går ej klaga. :)
<CasperN> tids nog
<maxjezy> :)
<CasperN> men jag saknar en del saker
<barzam> CasperN: gnome3 är dessutom så pass modifierbart att det snart kommer att fungera som gnome2 för de som föredrar det
<CasperN> jag kör redan xfce på en annan dator
<Kurdistan> CasperN: som vad?
<Kurdistan> barzam: +1
<jesper85m> vad görs då?
<CasperN> sålänge de funktioner som jag har nu går att få i gnome 3, då är jag ju nöjd
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: bakom molnen döljer solen.
<CasperN> men än är de ju inte där
<Kurdistan> CasperN: allt nytt tar tid för användare välja.
<maxjezy> :) bakom solen då?
<Kurdistan> misstänker samma sak med kde 3 övergång till kde 4
<spacebug-> bakom mina solglasögon
<Kurdistan> om den nog inte tom var värre än gnome 2 till gnome 3
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: :)
<CasperN> jag tänker inte lära mig nytt om nytt är dåligt, jag välkommnar allt bra med gnome 3, men det är mycket som jag inte gillar
<CasperN> och jag vill inte att det gammla som jag gillade med gnome 2 ska försvinna heller
<Kurdistan> CasperN: förståeligt. hoppas dina önskningar uppfylls.
<Kurdistan> var snäll mot tomten :P
<CasperN> jag är mest skeptisk till den snabba utvecklingen av att flytta över populära distar till skrivbordshanterare som känns långt ifrån färdiga
<Kurdistan> CasperN: utvecklingen måste framåt och ibland kan det uppfattas som bakåt.
<CasperN> det är som att man skulle ta t.ex blender och sätta alla användare på första 2.5 versionen för 3 år sedan, då skulle de inte ens lyckas skapa en kub, istället valde de att underhålla och vidareutveckla 2.4x ett bra tag innan användare behövde oroa sig för 2.5x
<barzam> CasperN: samtidigt utvecklas ju inte gnome2 längre, står helt stilla
<CasperN> precis, det är ju det dumma
<CasperN> att de inte tog det lite försiktigare
<CasperN> barzam: läste du Torvalds åsikter om gnome 3?
<barzam> CasperN: japp, men jag håller inte med honom
<Barre> hehe.. jag läst att han kallade det för "unholy mess" =)
<CasperN> gillar du terminalen ?
<jesper85m> nån som vet om man kan få ubuntus nya inloggnings skärm på linux mint?
<barzam> CasperN: ja
<CasperN> när man måste ta fram ett nytt fönmser från den gammla?
<barzam> CasperN: i terminalen? förstår inte riktigt..
<CasperN> lösningen de hade i gnome 3
<CasperN> som Torvalds påpeka
<barzam> CasperN: du menar att man öppnar samma fönster?
<CasperN> mm
<CasperN> istället för nytt
<barzam> CasperN: tja.. jag förstår problemet men det är inte ett problem i verkligheten
<CasperN> jodå
<CasperN> småsaker som sånt stör mig
<barzam> CasperN: använd tabbar eller screen
<CasperN> varför tabbar? jag har 2 stora skärmar
<CasperN> jag vill inte ha allt kompakt
<barzam> CasperN: eller använd en tangentbordsgenväg, finns tusen sätt att lösa det
<CasperN> tusen sätt, och de valde det sämsta enligt mig
<CasperN> det är sånt som stör mig
<CasperN> och få saker stör mig i gnome 2
<CasperN> färre än i gnome 3 iaf
<barzam> CasperN: CasperN nu har jag inte kört gnome3 på ett tag, men jag har för mig att man kunde ändra hur genvägen fungerade genom att lägga in en annan ikon i launchern
<Barre> det är det som är så fantastiskt med open source, fork, develop and stop whining ;)
<barzam> CasperN: men visst, jag kan förstå att folk retar sig på en sån sak i gnome3
<CasperN> hmm ska nog kolla lite, jag har gnome 3 installerat
<arand> Men visst kan man inte använda mitten-klick för att öppna nytt i gnome3?
<arand> I allmännhet har jag fått intrycket att gnome tror att musen har en istället för tre kanppar :..
<arand> gnome3+shell, alltså
<CasperN> nu är jag inte jätteinsatt i gnome 3, men i det jag har, då är det någon grej i vänstra hörnet, som gör att det påminner om unity
<barzam> CasperN: det är gnome shell
<CasperN> varför ska hela skärmen zoomas ut
<CasperN> få en ram runt skrivbordet
<CasperN> och den där jävla klumpiga menyn
<Kurdistan> ni som gillar hiphop. kan ni rekommendera någon låt som ni lyssnar på?
<barzam> Kurdistan: de la soul och a tribe called quest
<CasperN> programmenyn saknar mappar
<CasperN> allt är i en enda röra
<CasperN> iof fulhack
<Philip5> Barre: vad har du för objektiv till din d90 då?
<barzam> CasperN: jag tycker det är rätt strömlinjeformat faktiskt, rent ui utan massa skit som stör
<CasperN> rent?
<Kurdistan> barzam: nu förstår jag vilken typ av hiphop du gillar.
<CasperN> http://files.digitizor.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/gnome3_9.png
<barzam> CasperN: ja, inga knappar, inget skrivbord, integrerad chatt
<Kurdistan> är det mycket south hiphopare du lyssnar på?
<CasperN> detta hatar jag
<Kurdistan> barzam: tribe called quest är bra.
<Kurdistan> inte så förtjust i de la soul
<arand> CasperN: Det där är gnome-shell från två år tillbaka ungefär...
<barzam> CasperN: det där har jag inte ens sett
<Barre> Philip5: en 18-105 samt ett fast 30mm 1:1.4
<barzam> Kurdistan: de la soul är ruskigt bra tycker jag
<Philip5> 30 mm. det var lite udda
<Kurdistan> barzam: smaken är som baken.
<barzam> Kurdistan: nyare saker gillar jag madlib
<barzam> Kurdistan: quasimoto, madvillain osv
<Kurdistan> vad tycker du om Nas?
<Barre> Philip5: jo, men vilket bra ljus det är i den..
<barzam> Kurdistan: inte alls
<Kurdistan> barzam: haha nas är tung.
<Philip5> barzam: jag det tror jag säkert. prime och 1.4 är ju alltid fett
<Barre> Philip5: antar att du hilighta fel så jag svarar på den: jo... fungerar bra som porträtt och makro glugg
<Philip5> hehe precis
<Kurdistan> barzam: jag föredrar dock talib kweli och mos def. sedan är wu tang clan en klass för sig själv.
<Philip5> barzam: sorry, fel person
<CasperN> arand: jojo, men konceptet
<CasperN> http://www.gnome.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/app_list.png
<CasperN> samma med detta
<Kurdistan> barzam: Madvillain <<-- tack. grym.
<CasperN> ser smidigt ut för en surfplatta
<CasperN> men inte för mig
<Kurdistan> jag har slutat lyssna på engelsk hiphop. var förr mer insatt. nu är det mer eller mindre bara kurdisk musik.
<maxjezy> lyssna på lite kurdisk hiphop
<barzam> CasperN: funkar grymt om man skriver lite med tangentbordet så sorteras saker ut
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: jepp. bra grejer.
<Kurdistan> då man känner många av dem personligen :)
<barzam> Kurdistan: madvillain är asbra, kul att du gillade den :)
<CasperN> barzam: jag har en meny i panelen för hela min /home
<Kurdistan> barzam: har du hört talas om immortal technique?
<Kurdistan> ingen kommersiell hiphopare
<CasperN> kan inte ens få upp en terminal och tabba fram saker snabbare
<Kurdistan> riktigt tung
<CasperN> att ha bra kategorier i en enkel meny räcker långt
<Kurdistan> immortal technique är för mig den bästa hiphop raparna när det kommer till texten
<Kurdistan> *texter
<Kurdistan> dock den bästa mc i show är nog 2pac
<Kurdistan> bästa rimaren var nog biggie
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bB-vYuYhdSE
<barzam> Kurdistan: rakim då?
<maxjezy> lyssna på den där skiten
<maxjezy> grym låt
<maxjezy> ja tycker engelsmännen har lite fetare stil än amerikanarna
<barzam> CasperN:meny går att fixa: http://blog.fpmurphy.com/2011/05/more-gnome-shell-customization.html
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: den var bra faktiskt. aldrig hört talas.
<barzam> CasperN: kolla exempel 6
<maxjezy> LOWKEY är grym
 * Philip5 bygger sitt första paket för oneiric
<Kurdistan> barzam: rakim är grym. ser du honom som den bästa rimaren eller performer?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: kommer bokmärka lowkey
<barzam> Kurdistan: bäst flow iaf
<Kurdistan> tack
<CasperN> barzam: alltid något
<x_link> Kurdistan: Varit ute =)
<CasperN> då vill jag bara ha en över /home också
<maxjezy> :)
<barzam> CasperN: så jag tror att gnome3 kommer att bli hur bra som helst om man bara ger det lite tid, mycket går att bygga ut och folk måste bara komma på hur man gör
<CasperN> barzam: japp
<CasperN> ge dem tid
<barzam> CasperN: jag tror det är den stora fördelen jämfört med gnome2 som nog var mer fulhack
<Kurdistan> x_link: var är dansen?
<Kurdistan> barzam: rakim har bra flow.
<CasperN> men tills dess att de lekt färdigt med sina vobbelfönstereffekter så stannar jag i gnome 2
<barzam> CasperN: det låter som en bra plan
<CasperN> jo, det är ju det som är felet med gnome 2
<CasperN> och lite annat med för den delen :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: grymt. fasiken fastna för låten.
<Kurdistan> bra rym
<Kurdistan> *rim
<Kurdistan> och grymma texter
<Kurdistan> :) precis i min smak
<barzam> CasperN: om du läser slutklämmen på sidan jag just länkade så är det exakt vad jag tycker också
<barzam> CasperN: "Sometimes I get the impression that the GNOME Shell was designed and put together by a group of arrogant young software engineers who were more interested in adhering to the tenants of so-called usability and design theory studies than in what their end users really needed in a modern graphical shell."
<barzam> "Fortunately, the decision to use JavaScript for the GNOME Shell UI may prove to be the salvation of the GNOME Shell as it allows ordinary users to quickly experiment with modifying parts of the UI."
<CasperN> " is that the OS and the GNOME Shell should be one and the same as in Microsoft Windows"
<CasperN> det där är ju dock bullshit
<EAG> hej
<CasperN> hej EAG
<barzam> well, dags att sova, god natt alla
<CasperN> ha det barzam
<EAG> jag har inte skrivit nått här på en månad tror jag
<CasperN> stämmer nog
<CasperN> 5 september visar min logg
<EAG> hehe
<EAG> ok
<EAG> usch vad tiden går :(
<CasperN> finns det roligare kanaler, eller varför inaktiv?
<EAG> nyss fick jag googla efter ett cli-kommando...
<CasperN> du har iaf varit inloggad
<EAG> nej, jag har för mkt irl-grejer (jobb)
<EAG> kör irc i en screen på min server
<EAG> som dött nu
<EAG> jag måste stoppa i mer ram och se till att den startas upp igen
<Recordable> Står att det är taget 600MB på min mp3spelare, ändå syns det inga filer på den. Hur fixa det?
<TheAndrew> tjenare, har ett litet "problem" med ubuntu 11.10 då jag kör dubbla skärmar. jag har dubbla gnome-paneler (en på varje skärm), kan jag ta bort den på min sekundära skärm?
<CasperN> Recordable: är den monterad?
<x_link> Kurdistan: Var inte hemma då =(
<Recordable> TheAndrew, visar inte skärmarna samma bild?
<Kurdistan> x_link: dansen utan dig. det fungerar inte.
<EAG> TheAndrew: jag kör så med avsikt
<TheAndrew> Recordable: nej jag kör "Extended desktop" så jag får större skärmyta
<EAG> två separata screens
<TheAndrew> dock anser jag att det är lite jobbigt att klocka etc. syns på två ställen :/
<x_link> Kurdistan: Det blir dålig stämning då va? =)
<TheAndrew> går det att på något sett ta bort den andra panelen? funkar ju tyvärr inte att högerklicka och ändra inställningar på en panel längre (?)
<Kurdistan> x_link: exakt.
<EAG> hmm kubuntu 11.04 hanterar mitt trådlösa felfritt jämfört med ubuntu 11.04
<EAG> det är lite mysko...
<jesper85m> how do i file a bug report?
<jesper85m> för en kernel
<Kurdistan> jesper85m: launchpad
<Kurdistan> EAG: inte konstigt. kubuntu kör inte med network manager som kommer med gnome.
<Kurdistan> EAG: provade i ubuntu 11.04 med wicd
<Kurdistan> ?
<jesper85m> ok för det e flera som tycker jag skall lämna en bug raport på min black screen med kernel 3.0.4 jag fick igår
<x_link> Kurdistan: =)
<EAG> Kurdistan: jo, men frågan är om det verkligen är där problemet ligger
<Kurdistan> EAG: för det kan knappast vara kärnan.
<Kurdistan> då dem använder samma kärna
<EAG> när jag körde ubuntu på den här burken tappade den uppkopplingen titt som tätt
<EAG> Kurdistan: ja precis
<Kurdistan> EAG: :) jag tror då att det jag var inne på kan vara skillnaden
<EAG> förvisso har du ju rätt i sättet att felsöka :)
<EAG> jag tycker dock att det borde vara nått mer fundamentalt fel
<Kurdistan> EAG: kdes egna network manager har fått kärlek med 4.7
<EAG> typ drivrutin.. men men är det samma kärna så är det väl samma drivrutin
<EAG> hur som helst är jag nöjdare nu med kubuntu
<Kurdistan> EAG: jepp. om inte kubuntu gänget patchad med extra saker, men det tvivlar jag på.
<Kurdistan> EAG: kubuntu är bra grejer.
<EAG> man vet aldirg...
<Kurdistan> även om jag kör :) något som är bättre.
<Kurdistan> EAG: kör lsmod
<Kurdistan> om du har gammal logga från ubuntu 11.04
<Kurdistan> kan du jämföra vilka moduler som skiljer. om det nu finns några.
<EAG> nä det är ju ath9 och ath9k som är laddade
<EAG> det bör ju vara samma
<EAG> undrar om det är så enkelt då att felet ligger i network manager
<Kurdistan> EAG: det finns ju knep få den stabilare
<EAG> jo jag vet
<Kurdistan> om du har ath9k
<EAG> jag höll på o fepplade duktigt
<EAG> för 3-4 månader sen
<Kurdistan> EAG: haha. jag kör lillebro ath5k.
<EAG> jag sitter på min htpc nu :) med tv:n
<Kurdistan> EAG: jag vet inte vad htpc är för något.
<Kurdistan> :)
<EAG> ganska slött moderkort, men det har iaf inbyggt trådlöst
<EAG> home theater pc
<EAG> står det väl för
<EAG> pc kopplad till tv för att se på film o tv o musik :)
<EAG> typ
<Kurdistan> EAG: okej. kan man inte göra det med en vanlig laptop? :)
<EAG> Kurdistan: jo, men tänk dig en datorlåda som passar mer in i en stereo-miljö
<EAG> nu har jag förvisso en vanlig burk bakom tvn..
<EAG> det finns ju paket för sånt där som har färdiga fjärrkontroller osv
<EAG> jag kör xbmc via android på min burk
<EAG> min teleefon som fjärrkontroll alltså
<Kurdistan> EAG: thx för förklaringen.
<EAG> du borde prova xbmc och att ha en dator kopplad till din tv+stereo för jämnan
<Kurdistan> EAG: jepp jag har testat xbmc.
<Kurdistan> med laptopen
<Kurdistan> bra grejer
<Kurdistan> ne nu blir det sängen som kallar.
<EAG> godnatt :)
<Kurdistan> godnatt tuxare
<jesper85m> är det lung att skicka med en hardinfo fil när man skall lämna en  bug rapport?
<Philip5> jesper85m: om det behövs så är det ju en fördel
#ubuntu-se 2011-10-16
<einand> vem sköter http://ubuntu-se.org ?
<einand> alltså, ubuntu måste vara sponsat av htc och dell
<CasperN> säljer inte dell ubuntu datorer?
<CasperN> och vad gör det med gratisreklam för dell, det skadar väl inte att flörta med dem?
<CasperN> eller htc vart det nu finns
<einand> jag skiter väl i det vilket, tycker bara om det är så, att dom borde vara öppna med det
<einand> CasperN: kolla installationsprogrammet till ubuntu, står htc i alla bilder där
<spacebug-> säsong fem klar, dags att påbörja säsong sex. (av Entourage allså) :)
<Richiie> händer något kul här då ?
<haffe> Nej.
<Richiie> haffe: uppe med tuppen ser jag :-)
<haffe> Jo.
<haffe> Det är så illa.
<Richiie> haffe: gör du nå kul då?
<haffe> Nej.
<haffe> Jag ligger i min säng och hostar.
<Richiie> usch då, krya på dig.
<Richiie> själv lyssnar på på winning song by charlie sheen :) och väntar på att sluta mitt skift hehe
<haffe> Hahahaha.
<haffe> Win here, win there.
<itmannen> Nu blir det en bråd vecka. För på fredag så ska tydligen jorden gå under. Mycket att hinna med innan dess.
<haffe> Så om jorden går under på fredag.
<haffe> Spelar det någon roll om du gör det du sak?
<itmannen> Självklart. man vill väl inte lämna en massa saker ogjorda efter sig
<realubot> Hur ska det gå med Folding@home om jorden går under? :S
<realubot> Vad gör gdebi? Är det samma sak som dpkg -i file.deb?
<itmannen> realubot  Det blir tungjobbat med folding då :)
<itmannen> Det är en enkel deb-installerare
<realubot> "GDebi is a tool that can install .deb packages. It is available with a graphical interface, but also has a command line option. It is updated by using Update Manager. It was included by default in Ubuntu, until Ubuntu 10.10. In Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat, GDebi was replaced by the Ubuntu Software Center. In Ubuntu 11.10, Ubuntu Software Center includes Gdebi functionality to increase the speed of .deb files ins
<realubot> itmannen: Det är klart du måste använde gDebi gör att installera FAH v7. Det är ju en deb-fil man laddar ner från FAHs sajt.
<itmannen> realubot  Normalt sett så kan man installera en deb via programcentralen
<realubot> Ok. Jag känner bara till dpkg.
<itmannen> Men det funkade inte med V7
<realubot> Programcentralen är ju något slags frontend till dpkg precis som Apt/Aptitude.
<itmannen> Det är det säkert. Jag vet inte
<realubot> itmannen: sudo dpkg -i fahclient_7.0.2_debian-sarge-32bit-release_i386.deb
<itmannen> realubot  Ok. men jag har redan installerat V7
<realubot> itmannen: Så står det att man ska installera FAH enligt deras instruktioner.
<realubot> itmannen: Ja, ja. Det kanske fungerar om man gör som instruktionerna säger?
<realubot> Anledningen till att jag undrar är att annars måste jag ändra i guiden i ubuntu-se.org-forumet.
<itmannen> realubot  Nope. Det funkade inte med det du anger. Men nu funkar det
<itmannen> Nu måste jag ge mig ut med doggy
<realubot> itmannen: Hur gjorde du då för att installera v7 deb-filen?
<realubot> itmannen: Är det du som går ut med hunden eller hunden som går ut med dig om du "måste" gå ut med hunden?
<haffe> Le grand dog.
<larsemil> realubot kodein jag är kär i min nya skärm
<antii> larsemil: vad för skärm?
<larsemil> en dell något
<antii> aha, 24" ips?
<antii> deras nya :)?
<larsemil> 24" ips ja
<larsemil> vet inte om den är ny aller inte.
<larsemil> eller
<antii> länka :)
<larsemil> men jag orkar inte.
<antii> latmask
<larsemil> http://www.dustin.se/product/5010601425
<antii> aa
<antii> den nya
<antii> två sådanna hade varit mumma
<larsemil> jämfört med min benq som jag hade innan och som nu blivit nedgraderad till ircskärm så är den underbar
<antii> ja, det är grym skillnad på ips och tn
<larsemil> nej men nu är det städdags
<lilleman72> http://pastebin.com/VH034Q8P
<lilleman72> jag fattar inte vad jag gör för fel
<antii> larsemil: du måste lägga till +ip
<antii> lilleman72*
<lilleman72> m
<lilleman72> nej
<lilleman72> antii det behöver jag itne
<lilleman72> brb
<Squarism> Hej
<lilleman72> Squarism hej & välkommen
<Squarism> jag håller på att testa rsync för andra ggn typ
<Squarism> äntligen ta tag i dehär med backup
<Squarism> men jag är n00b på't
<lilleman72> då e vi 2
<lilleman72> :D
<Squarism> fan
<lilleman72> jag e noob på linux :P
<lilleman72> men skrv frågan rakt ut...
<lilleman72> brukar vara ngn vänlig person som svarar
<Squarism> Jag kör rsync som icke root... enklast möjliga "rsync -av SRC DEST_HOST:DEST_PATH"
<lilleman72> Squarism sätt sudo framför?
<Squarism> ja, det är lockande men jag vill göra rätt här
<lilleman72> men det är inget fel att göra det
<lilleman72> kan vara så att du inte har access
<Squarism> men får felet :
<Squarism> rsync: open(.git/objects/pack/pack-22d5511711e8321289834ba8c1faab3b3893eaec.idx) failed!!: Permission denied (13)
<Squarism> en ls ger
<Squarism> -r--r--r-- 1 karlw karlw 5580 2011-07-26 13:28 .git/objects/pack/pack-22d5511711e8321289834ba8c1faab3b3893eaec.idx
<lilleman72> !paste
<ubot2> Använd http://paste.ubuntu.com om du vill klistra in 4+ rader. Klistra sedan in länken i kanalen så hjälper den som kan :-)
<lilleman72> ja permision denied
<lilleman72> sätt sudo framför
<lilleman72> vad händer då?
<Squarism> så, vad jag förstår har rsync problem med att filen inte har "rätt" rättigheter.. men sådär ser alla git repositories ut
<Squarism> så, jag vill inte ändra några rättigheter
<lilleman72> du ändrar inga rättigheter
<lilleman72> du gör dig tillfälligt till superuser
<lilleman72> som då har _alla_ rättigheter
<Squarism> ...så är jag verkligen tvungen att köra "sudo" för att kunna synka filer jag äger
<Squarism> Slut på fråga
<larsemil> nej
<lilleman72> Squarism men häng kvar
<lilleman72> finns alltid ngn som kan hjälpa dig
<Squarism> larsemil, på vilket sätt ordnar jag det då?
<larsemil> Squarism: problemet är alltså att du försöker rsynka en mapp som har ett gitprojekt som undermapp?
<Squarism> larsemil, problemet är jag inte kan rsynka git projekt
<Squarism> för de har alla filer med dedär rättigheterna
<larsemil> kan du skriva vad du skriver i terminalen
<Squarism> http://paste.ubuntu.com/709378/
<Squarism> ...de andra filerna funkar så att säga
<larsemil> och det är karlw som äger alla filerna i .git ???
<lilleman72> när man skriver ls i terminalen så är mappar Blåa, Är det som det ska vara då?
<larsemil> lilleman72: ja
<lilleman72> ok
<jenny> Jag har problem med att skrivbordet är större än skärmen, hur justerar man det?
<jenny> kan inte identifiera skärmen...den är ansluten via hdmi
<haffe> jenny: Vad kör du för fönsterhanterare?
<larsemil> hdmi + linux brukar väl sällan vara instant love?
<jenny> utility ..hette den så
<jenny> unity hette den :)
<McHalls> :)
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> Jag visste inte att man fortfarande körde med virtuell upplösning.
<lilleman72> haffe har du satt upp en cs-server någon gång?
<lilleman72> eller om någon här inne som kan
<lilleman72> jag får illigal instruction hela tiden
<Linda^> din pirat!
<lilleman72> Linda^?
<Linda^> hej!
<lilleman72> hej hej
<lilleman72> http://pastebin.com/U56HWTrB
<cahoot> lilleman72, inkompatibla libs?
<lilleman72> vad e det?
<lilleman72> men att köra en cs server ska ju inte vara ngt avancerat
<lilleman72> har det aldrig varit innan
<dagon_> tjena folket
<lilleman72> hej hej dagon_
<lilleman72> går det att söka efter en specifik textrad som finns i en fil som jag inte vet vart den ligger
<lilleman72> ?
<kodein> ja.
<Philip5> rgrep
<lilleman72> hur?
<lilleman72> ok
<kodein> vet du vad filen heter?
<lilleman72> nej
<phnom> lilleman72: Vet du ungefär vart den ligger?
<lilleman72> ja
<kodein> jag brukar köra typ find . | xargs grep "textrad" nånstans i katalogträdet över där jag tror filen ligger
<phnom> grep -rn "foo" /path/*
<Linda^> hörrni.. får jag fråga varför foo används som exempel typ överallt?
<Linda^> klart jag får fråga, men frågan är väl snarare varför :P
<kodein> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metasyntactic_variable
<phnom> Linda^: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foobar
<kodein> det används väl mest för att man ska veta att det handlar om metasyntaktiska variabler.
<jesper85m> använder ni SSH till nått?
<Philip5> ja
<phnom> japp
<kodein> gazonk, gurka och gurkmix har annars varit vanliga historiskt här där jag bor
<kodein> ssh? ja, varje dag till allt.
<Linda^> min lärare använder apa och apsvett :P
<jesper85m> kan man ssh till min ena data och föra över till denna?
<phnom> scp -r annanserver:foo/ .
<haffe> Ja, men du vill använda scp.
<phnom> drar över mappen foo till den katalog du råkar vara i för tillfället.
<jenny> sudo reboot
<jenny> sorry...fel tgb :$
 * phnom startar om
<jenny> så det kan bli
<Philip5> jenny: kunde varit värre... kunde ha skrivit användare och lösen ;)
<jenny> precis
<jenny> har gjort liknande på jobbet...har haft tur hittills
<Philip5> jo det kan hända. har hänt mig men som tur är inget viktigt
<jenny> lite läskigt när man gör det...tänker på vad som skulle kunnat hända
<Philip5> itmannen: en video för dig kanske när du väl slår till och för att du ska bli lite mer sugen igen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhT05YQD4DM
<jenny> som copy paste...om man inte får med rätt info
<Philip5> ja
<DanielSenat> Hej hur fixa med skype så cam och mic funkar?
<Philip5> jag använder inte skype så jag vet inte. ville bara svara för att du inte ska känna dig ensam även om det inte hjälper dig :)
<DanielSenat> hehe'
<DanielSenat> tack
<DanielSenat> :
<Philip5> :)
<Linda^> min bara funkar!
<Linda^> magi!
<DanielSenat> Linda^, Det kan jag säga!
<Philip5> micen borde väl mest funka. webcam kan ju ibland vara problem. lite som med wifi-kort så beror det på vad man har för grejer
<DanielSenat> Var tvungen att trolla en massa för att få det att funka i ubuntu
<DanielSenat> nu har jag xubuntu och får börja om...
<Linda^> då vet du hur du gjorde :)
<DanielSenat> Linda^, Nej.. hehe
<DanielSenat> ;)
<Linda^> DOKUMENTATION! :<
<Linda^> never forget
<Linda^> :P
<McHalls> :)
<DanielSenat> sant
<DanielSenat> Men
<Linda^> inga men!
<DanielSenat> hehe
<Philip5> documentation är bara sånt man kräver att andra ska göra
<DanielSenat> Ja, men jag hade inte alsamixer förr det var en massa annat jag behövde göra..
<Philip5> wb Squarism
<lilleman72> Philip5 vet du något sätt som man kan konvertera xls till sql?
<DanielSenat> Lyckades med ljudet.. det var den där pulse audio control som behövdes.. Men min cam..
<DanielSenat> Om modellen står det så här: ||Logitech QuickCam Webcam for Notebooks || 9.10 || 046d:08dd || ubvideo, quickcam || Cheese picks up the camera and displays fine; webcam audio/video can be set in Ubuntu preferences as inputs, Skype detects camera but cannot test/display.
<DanielSenat> Betyder det att den inte funkar i skype?
<DanielSenat> den står ju under "List of Non-Working Webcams" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<McHalls> :(
<Slartibart> När jag kör virtualbox så kan jag ansluta till apache-servern på min ubuntu-host genom att använda adressen för den i det lokala nätverket. Problemet är att den adressen kan variera eftersom jag ansluter till olika lokala nätverk, hemma, jobb... Finns det nåt sätt att automatiskt använda rätt adress inifrån virtualbox? Ta nån guest-adress som routas om i hosten till dess adress?
<itmannen> realubot  Sent svar på din tidigare fråga. Jag installerade Folding V7 med Gdebi. Och då ska man ange nick och teamnummer. Men den installerade inte där jag vill ha de. Så jag flyttade från ETC till Home
<jpxl> Har dom tagit bort möjligheten att logga in med gnome i 11.10? Jag gillar inte unity
<berglund> Slartibart, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=825107
<itmannen> jpxl  Du måste installera gnome-shell först
<jpxl> itmannen: Hur gör man det?
<Slartibart> berglund: Ahh. Perfekt. Tackar!
<berglund> Slartibart, hoppas det löser ditt problem :)
<itmannen> jpxl  sudo apt-get install gnome-shell. Eller via synaptic
<jpxl> itmannen: tackar
<phnom> jpxl: Om du menar classic så får du installera gnome-session-fallback.
<phnom> Fast det funkar sisådär imho
<lilleman72> något sätt som man kan konvertera xls till sql? det ligger 2 arbetsblad i xls-documentet
<Slartibart> lilleman72: Är det data eller databasfrågor eller?
<lilleman72> asså jag har en databas i xls format
<itmannen> phnom  men det jag skrev så får han både och
<itmannen> Men måste komma ihåg att välja vid inloggning via det lilla kugghjulet
<HakanS> lilleman72: Vad vill du göra med denna databas?
<lilleman72> lägga in den i phpmyadmin
<itmannen> Ett excel räknas väl knappast som en databas. Eller ?
<lilleman72> itmannen jo man kan göra det som en databas med macro och skit
<lilleman72> men nu ligger det över 3000 rader med sk. UN-nummer & beskrivning på klasser osv
<itmannen> lilleman72  Vad ska du med gödning i en databas till ?
<lilleman72> det är inget du hajjar om du inte är C-CE chaufför :P
<lilleman72> göding?
<itmannen> lilleman72  Gödning är sådant som bonden sprider på sina ägor för att få bra växtlighet
<lilleman72> lol
<lilleman72> jag ska göra en sökfunktion där man slår in ett sk UN-nummer & sen kommer beskrivning på den
<HakanS> lilleman72: Exportera den till CSV- eller OpenDocument-format. Sedan kan du importera filen i phpmyadmin.
<phnom> itmannen: Ja, där ser man. Den drar med det också.
<lilleman72> HakanS jag har föröskt men jag lyckas inte i office
<phnom> lilleman72: Det kan du väl göra med ett VB-macro i Excel också? ;D
<lilleman72> phnom jo men jag är itne bra på sånt :S
<phnom> lilleman72: Vad bra, fortsätt så.
<itmannen> phnom  Drar med sig ?
<phnom> itmannen: Ja, gnome-session-fallback ligger som recommends i gnome-shell så den kommer dra med det som en dependency.
<phnom> s/som/under
<itmannen> phnom  Aha.
<HakanS> lilleman72: Vad är det du inte lyckas med?
<phnom> Kanske skulle prova shell istället... Är det lika segt som Unity?
<itmannen> Nu ska jag övergå till min laptop och slöa i fotöljen ett tag
<itmannen> phnom  Nja jag tycker inget av dessa är speciallt segt
<phnom> itmannen: Sitter på en liten puny EeeBox B202 nu, då är det mesta segt.
<itmannen> phnom  Aha. Skaffa en riktid laptop istället för en leksak
<phnom> Jag har en riktig laptop, men den är lite trasig just nu. :(
<barzam> phnom: gnome shell funkade helt ok på min eeepc
<phnom> barzam: Kay :) Ska ta och prova det då, mutter kanske är lite mer lättviktigt än compiz.
<jenny_> firefox 7.01 är riktigt seg :(
<jenny_> hmm, bara på nyinstallerade burken
<itmannen> Går det att använda IRC i en Sony/Ericsson C905 +
<itmannen> ?
<itmannen> Är det inte time att byta ut datum för nästa LoCo-möte ?
<itmannen> philip5 16.05 Trädfotografen på kunskapskanalen. Så du kanske lär dig lite :)
<itmannen> amelia  Kan du byta ut mötesdatum till detta. Nästa möte är onsdagen den 9:e november 20:30 - 21:30
<itmannen> Jag är som bekant hundvakt. Efter dagen gudtjäsnt så har jag en hund som kan yla amen :D
<Barre> *gäsp*
<itmannen> Härmar du Amelia?
<Barre> nej,
<itmannen> Såg ut så iaf
<jesper_> finns det nått ssh program som inte jobbar i terminal? kan inte terminal så bra
<itmannen> Nytt försök. Är det någon som vet om man kan använda IRC i en mobiltelefon ?
<Barre> itmannen, android?
<jesper_> itmannen aa såg nått program i android market
<Barre> jesper_, vad vill göra?
<itmannen> Nä en Sony/Ericsson  C905
<jesper_> Barre: om jag vill komma åt vissa filer osv
<Slartibart> itmannen: Kollat http://java-phones.com/internet/jmirc-java-mobile-irc ?
<itmannen> Slartibart  Nä. Men tack för tipset
<Barre> jesper_ det går att öppna direkt från nautilus.
<jesper_> Barre: såg nått om det så jag söker info om detta
<Barre> jesper_ http://blog.chris.tylers.info/index.php?/archives/25-Nautilus-and-SSH.html
<Barre> jesper_ nautilus är filhanteraren i gnome. osäker om det är det fortfarande i unity dock
<Barre> jaahaa., han drog
<itmannen> Då är det bara att försöka få igång jmIrc-0.95.jar i min mobil. men jag har mina tvivel.
<itmannen> Jag kommer åt IRC från mobilen med hittar inte freenode
<phnom> itmannen: Hittar du nåt nätverk alls? har du data igång?
<itmannen> phnom  Jodå. JmIRC eget nätverk
<phnom> itmannen: SÃ¥ du kan joina kanaler och prata med folk?
<itmannen> phnom  Ja det verkar då så iaf
<itmannen> Håller på att läsa en nybörjarguide
<phnom> Hopp, vilken freenode-server försöker du connecta till?
<itmannen> Denna
<phnom> Och vilken är det?
<itmannen> phnom  ja det är ju freenode>#ubuntu-se
<maxjezy> anslut till irc.freenode.org
<itmannen> Aha
<itmannen> maxjezy  Ska testa om ett tag igen. tack för tipset
<phnom> Yaaaay, min laptop lever igen!
<itmannen> Grattis :)
<itmannen> phnom  Mao så är din laptop som Jesus
<maxjezy> jesus dog väl inte riktigt, har för mig han förblödde till den grad de trodde han va död
<maxjezy> sen tog han sig ner i en gruva och åt persilja
<maxjezy> som är bra för att bygga upp nytt blod
<phnom> Vad gör det mig till om det var jag som återupplivade den?
<maxjezy> doktor?
<maxjezy> hjälte?
<maxjezy> när dödförklarades datorn?
<phnom> I måndags?
<phnom> s/?//
<maxjezy> ganska bra att du återupplivat den så snabbt
<maxjezy> vad var det som tog död på den?
<phnom> Eller ja, mer hjärndöd. Den fungerade men ville inte ladda batteriet eller köra på bara laddaren
<maxjezy> så man kan säga att den hade magknip
<phnom> I guess
<Itmannen-mobil> Jabba
<phnom> Blir lödpennan på tisdag iaf, så det blir lite mer beständigt.
<Itmannen-mobil> Livet leker
<phnom> Itmannen-mobil: Gött, nu kan du IRCa i kyrkan också
<itmannen> helt rätt. så jag inte somnar
<itmannen> Jag måste ha haft tur som en tok som fick det att funka. För min mobil fanns inte i deras uppställning av telefoner
<phnom> Great, nu är spotify mongo istället =/
<itmannen> maxjezy  Jasså var det så det gick till. Då har de lärda fel mao
<Barre> det här summerar min syn på religion ganska bra http://lolwtfcomics.blogspot.com/2011/07/why-dont-people-believe-in-god-facebook.html
<phnom> Hehe :)
<itmannen> Nu borde jag nog kunna nyttja WiFi i min mobil för att ansluta till denna kanal tycker jag. Det brukar finnas ett helt gäng oskydda
<itmannen> Tyvärr så är det moraliskt sett inte en höjdare precis.
<phnom> itmannen: Har du inte eget trådlöst?
<itmannen> phnom  Självklart. Men mitt eget når inte hur långt som helst
<phnom> Jaha, du tänker så.
<itmannen> Litet vits att sitta hemma på IRC via en mobil :)
<itmannen> Vad tycker ni. Är det helt oförsvarligt att vid något enstaka tillfälle nyttja ett oskyddat WiFi ?
<phnom> Om inte folk har vett nog att skydda det så är det fri jakt på trådlösa nätverk.
<spacebug-> god morgon Philip5
<itmannen> phnom  Jo men jag tänkte på det moraliska i det hela
<cahoot> så om en dörr är olåst är det fritt fram att kliva in?
<madbear> precis?
<madbear> om någon böjer sig fram i duschen
<madbear> är det då? ja
<spacebug-> om det vore så :)
<madbear> hur kul hade det varit att inte kunna tappa tvålen? phnom
<itmannen> Duschen ?
<cahoot> madbear, använd duschkräm
<itmannen> Aha. Men nu spårar ni ur grabbar
<spacebug-> 'var är tvålen broder?'
<spacebug-> enligt min moral är det fel och enligt lagen är det (väl?) fel
<phnom> spacebug-: Har den lagen kommit hit också?
<itmannen> Finns det någon dom om detta ?
<spacebug-> jag tänker mer som det som sas om en dörr som va olåst
<phnom> Har för mig att det i England är olagligt att tillhandahålla ett oskyddat nätverk, men jag kan inte tänka mig att det skulle vara olagligt att nyttja ett.
<spacebug-> bara för att jag inte låser min bil betyder det inte att någon får utnyttja den
<spacebug-> "egenmäktigt förfarande" eller vad heter det?
<itmannen> Men blanda inte äpplen och päron nu
<kodein> Barre: det där kallas sokratisk ironi.
<itmannen> Bil och bostäder är en sak. WiFi en helt annan lagmässigt sett
<spacebug-> itmannen: är det?
<itmannen> spacebug-  Jo så är det så länge det inte finns något preudikat
<madbear> stjärten då itmannen
<spacebug-> jag kan tänka mig om jag sätter upp en webserver iofs så är det ju inte olagligt att surfa in på den
<madbear> du glömde stjärten
<itmannen> madbear  Vad i fridens dagar har det med saken att skaffa ? Orkar du inte försöka vara bara lite seriös ?
<madbear> varför är det inte samma sak att använda öppet wifi som att gå in hos någon?
<itmannen> Scroll upp och läs
<madbear> nej
<itmannen> Undrar om jag ska ta och göra ett test med mitt eget WiFi för att se om det funkar med min telefon.
<madbear> itmannen: jag tror inte att det är olagligt om det är öppet nät
<itmannen> madbear  Som sagt. Det finns inge dom om detta ännu vad jag vet. Men nog är det lite i tassemarkerna för vad man bör göra.
<madbear> jo det verkar vara olagligt
<madbear> http://www.vasabladet.fi/story.aspx?storyid=38804
<phnom> Jahaja
<itmannen> Frågan är om det är samma regelverk i Sverige som i Finland ?
<itmannen> Vi får fråga Peetra när hon dyker upp.
<itmannen> Nu. Uppehåll
<madbear> itmannen: jag kan fråga datasäkläraren om det här
<madbear> sjuk sak på tal om datasäk och integritet
<madbear> en tysk gubbe halkade när han va på Lidl
<madbear> han stämmer butiken för att det va vatten på golvet
<madbear> dom kollar vad han brukar köpa och ser att han köper några öl om dagen
<madbear> dom menar att han va full och visst fan vinner dom
<madbear> att betala med kort kanske inte är så jävla bra ändå :P
<Itmannen-mobil> Undrar om jag nyttjar 3g eller wifi nu :-S
<Itmannen-mobil> Bägge ikonerna är framme
<Barre> kodein: det var fina ord =)
<Philip5> Barre: är du inte ute och fotar höstlöv
<Barre> Philip5: knappast.. jag har precis ätit frukost, och här är det sommarväder och palmer
<Philip5> uj
<Philip5> Barre: så du är mer ute och strandraggar med kameran då?
<Barre> Philip5: nej, är i San Jose.. inte mycket strand här inte
<Philip5> något motsvarande
<Barre> ett ensamt hotellrum...
<Philip5> hängt hela natten utanför någon 18-årsklubb och varit paparazzi
<Barre> hahahah...
<Philip5> man va fan.... pbuilder i oneiric är störd. de måste ha händrat något för den gör inte som jag vill
<Barre> jag har sån extrem jet-lag, vaknade nästan fem timmar sen...
<Philip5> inte har jag heller autocomplete på commandon som förrut
<Barre> och somnar för tidigt på kvällen för att klubbarna skall öppna
<itmannen_laptop> Philip5  Vad är pbuilder ?
<gusnan> itmannen_laptop, ett byggsystem för debian-paket.
<Kurdistan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbKge-dBSa0  <<------ :) njut
<itmannen_laptop> Herre. Giv mig styrka. Jisses vilken hemsk musik
<itmannen_laptop> Ok. tack
<Kurdistan> itmannen_laptop: tur så är ju smaken olika.
<Kurdistan> itmannen_laptop: :) dead prez är tung. hans mer hardcore låtar hade du nog inte gillat. :)
<itmannen_laptop> Kurdistan  Jag lär vara 40 år för gammal för det där
<Kurdistan> itmannen_laptop: :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen_laptop: jag gillar hiphopen framför allt pga texterna
<Kurdistan> dess protest-texter
<itmannen_laptop> Kurdistan  Sven-Ingvars är ganska bra
<Kurdistan> vilket jag inte kan finna någon annanstans
<Kurdistan> itmannen_laptop: är det dansband?
<itmannen_laptop> Kurdistan  Ja. Men jag bara skojade. Inte ens jag gillar dom :)
<itmannen_laptop> Kurdistan  Min största favvo är nog John Lennon
<Kurdistan> itmannen_laptop: bra grejer.
<Kurdistan> itmannen_laptop: gillade du hans texter?
<itmannen_laptop> Kurdistan  Japp helt rätt. Och så gillr jag lite tung-gung
<Kurdistan> eller hans politiska vision?
<itmannen_laptop> Kurdistan  Det politiska i hans budskap bryr jag mig inte om
<Kurdistan> itmannen_laptop: det som gjore honom står var ju budskapen i texterna
<Kurdistan> han var revolutionär i sin tid
<Kurdistan> *stor
<itmannen_laptop> Kurdistan  Jo förvisso. Men han var en av tidernas störst musiker
<Kurdistan> itmannen_laptop: jepp det var han.
<Kurdistan> itmannen_laptop: :) då menar jag bland engelsk musik.
<Kurdistan> inget :P slår kurdisk musik
<itmannen_laptop> Kurdistan  Sen bryr jag mig inte så mycket om dom budskapen som finns
<itmannen_laptop> Kurdistan  Ja du är ju helt opartisk :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen_laptop: :).
<itmannen_laptop> Undrar om mina lår håller på att brinna upp ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen_laptop: det är ju inte bra.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: skriv sensors
<Kurdistan> om du har lm_sensors installerade
<gusnan> i låren? ;)
<itmannen_laptop> Kurdistan  Instämmer. Blir väldigt varmt med datorn i knät. Ajaj
<Kurdistan> itmannen: kolla hur varmt det är.
<Kurdistan> itmannen_laptop: installerade jupiter.
<Kurdistan> så får du ordning på inställningar
<itmannen_laptop> Kurdistan  Ok. Ska testa
<Kurdistan> itmannen_laptop: tyvärr funkar inte laptop mode tools i ubuntu
<Kurdistan> sist jag kollade
<Kurdistan> laptop mode tools hade också varit bra för dig
<Kurdistan> slipper stekhet bärbar
<itmannen_laptop> Tack för tipsen
<Kurdistan> itmannen_laptop: kör också lättviktad skrivbord.
<Kurdistan> då kan du få ner temp
<phnom> pm-utils är bra att ha också, det är typ laptop-mode-tools
<phnom> SÃ¥ som jag har fattat det iaf ^^
<Kurdistan> itmannen_laptop: sedan kan det vara smart göra ren burken från smuts/damm.
<Kurdistan> phnom: fel.
<itmannen_laptop> Rackarn. Ett akut gråttelefonsamtal om hjälp. Suck och jag som inte ville åka ut mer
<Kurdistan> :) laptop mode tools tar faktiskt bort pm-utils
<Kurdistan> som behövs för vänteläge/viloläge
<itmannen_laptop> Sköte
<phnom> Kurdistan: Ja, för att de conflictar, för att de gör samma saker
<Kurdistan> itmannen_laptop: ha det bra.
<phnom> apt-cache show pm-utils: Replaces: laptop-mode-tools (<< 1.55), pm-utils-powersave-policy
<itmannen_laptop> :D Sköt er snyggt ska det vara
<phnom> Description: utilities and scripts for power management
<Kurdistan> phnom: så som jag förstått det så används pm-utils framför allt för vänteläge/viloläge funktioner i buntu
<Kurdistan> laptop mode tools har inget med det och göra
<phnom> Ja, men man kan lägga in hooks för allmän powermanagement också
<Kurdistan> phnom: ja det stämmer däremot.
<phnom> Så pm-utils gör samma saker och lite till.
<phnom> därav replaces.
<Kurdistan> phnom: samma sak och lite till vet jag inte om.
<Kurdistan> laptop mode tools har för mig varit effektivare
<Kurdistan> hårddisken och burken mår bättre
<Kurdistan> :) sedan misstänker jag att hårdvaran på laptopen börjar ge upp
<Kurdistan> phnom: testa jupiter. du kommer tacka mig.
<Kurdistan> :)
<phnom> Om i tar och slår ihop våra två laptops tillräckligt hårt kanske vi får en helt fungerande laptop då ;)
<Kurdistan> phnom: haha har din laptop också hårdvara som börjar ge upp?
<Kurdistan> jag misstänker att min laptop att det är hårddisken
<Kurdistan> det konstiga är att trots att jag kör SMART test så får jag inga felmeddelande och allt är grönt.
<Kurdistan> datorn börja låta konstig senaste veckan
<Kurdistan> kanske borde köra memtest någon dag också
<Kurdistan> ne nu ska jag gå sparka boll.
<haffe> kodein:
<kodein> kodein:
<kodein> ehh, haffe:
<Barre> hehe
<haffe> kodein:
<kodein> haffe:
<haffe> Hej.
<kodein> Hej
<kodein> hur mås det?
<haffe> Jag vet inte.
<haffe> Jag hostar och snörvlar.
<kodein> blamage.
<haffe> Jo.
<haffe> Det här är en riktigt ondskefull sjukdom också.
<einand> vad irriterande, varför har dom plockat bort usb-creation-tool i 11.04
<einand> menar 11.10
<Philip5> den finns där
<Philip5> jag använde den i förr går
<Philip5> start up disc creator heter den iof i min meny
<maxjezy> 18 timmar 36 minuter av batteriströmmen återstår
<maxjezy> 100%
<Philip5> se där
<Philip5> fick man lära sig lite nytt om under ytan på oneiric
<Philip5> multiarch med 11.10 var ju lite nytt
<Philip5> inte konstigt pbuilder inte ville som förr
<einand> Philip5: tänkte ifrån cd skivan
<einand> Philip5: windows versionen av programmet är borta
<Philip5> aha, det har jag inte testat
<Philip5> i liveläge funkar det iaf
<Philip5> på kubuntu ska jag väl tillägga men det är nog lika
<einand> jo men jag ivll lägga över det till usbstickan
<einand> i från windows
<einand> gick alltid förr
<Philip5> kör den aldrig i windowsläge så det vet jag inget om. bootar du i liveläge kan du skapa en usb-sticka
<einand> hur skall jag bota i liveläge om jag inte kan lägga det på usb minnet?
<maxjezy> einand, om du vill ha en lösning så har jag en
<maxjezy> antingen laddar du ner usb programmet
<maxjezy> eller så installerar du ubuntu med wubi
<maxjezy> och därefter skapar din usbsticka
<einand> wubi fungerar inte, eftersom min disk är krypterad
<maxjezy> och avinstallerar sen ubuntu i windows
<maxjezy> det andra alternativet då?
<maxjezy> visst, dumt att ta bort det
<cahoot> har inte windows en egen metod för usb-sticka?
<maxjezy> men det finns ju många program för ändamålet
<einand> cahoot: jo för windows program
<cahoot> haha
<einand> jag kör allt från usb
<einand> slutade använda optiska enheter för några år sedan, typ 10
<cahoot> finns cat för win?
<einand> type
<einand> type filen.txt
<cahoot> debians installationsimage ska (såvitt jag försåtr) gå att föra över till bootbar sticka mha cat
<einand> går med archs med
<einand> och gentoos
<cahoot> men inte med 'type'?
<einand> nä
<einand> imgwriter kan du använda då
<itmannen> Kurden: Jupiter finna för dessa: Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala, 10.04 Lucid Lynx or 10.10 Maverick Meerkat
<einand> https://launchpad.net/win32-image-writer
<einand> kanske ubuntu blivit så soficiterade så dom stöder det med
<einand> kanske därför verktyget är borta
<itmannen> Before installing, please note that Jupiter is only supported for Aurora and Fedora. So use it in Ubuntu at your own risk!
<jesper85m> vilka IRC kanaler brukar ni hänga i?
<larsemil> #ubuntu-se #esec #wordpress #jquery #ubuntu-server #nodejs
<jesper85m> vad e esec och nodejs
<Linda^> esec :o
<larsemil> nodejs är serverside javascript
<Linda^> esec låter som något som hör hemma i borlänge
<larsemil> esec är en kanal med lite blandat folk där de flesta har koppling till en utbildning i borlänge,
<larsemil> Linda^: !
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> I knew it
<Linda^> eSec för att vara exakt
<maxjezy> jag brukar hänga i #mysrummet #ubuntu-se #ubuntu-se-offtopic och #sweblend
<maxjezy> händer även att ja tittar in i #blender
<Linda^> larsemil: Är du student i Borlänge
<Linda^> ?
<larsemil> Linda^: var det back in the days. hoppade av.
<Linda^> larsemil: närdå? esec startades väl 2006. När gick du där?
<larsemil> Linda^: hur kan du ha sån koll! :O
<Linda^> larsemil: Jag är awesome?
<Linda^> så svara nu!
<Linda^> :D
<spacebug-> haha
<larsemil> om jag inte hade hoppat av hade jag gått trean nu
<Linda^> larsemil: åh.. hm. Okej
<Linda^> då hade vi nog inte känt varann ändå
<Linda^> jag känner mer de som började 2006 och 2007
<larsemil> Linda^: men då känner du rockey och rickard?
<larsemil> rickard och rickard
<Linda^> rockey är rickard
<Linda^> :D
<Linda^> eller richard* han stavar med h rockey
<larsemil> rickard2 och rocket nickar de väl
<Linda^> nä, rockey :P
<Linda^> iaf richard som bor kvar i borlänge
<larsemil> skrev fel
<larsemil> precis
<Linda^> den andra som bor i halmstad vettefan
<larsemil> han känner jag mest
<Linda^> aldrig ircat med honom
<larsemil> kom till #esec och gör det då. ;)
<Linda^> nää :D
<larsemil> har jag varit på sittning med dig?
<Linda^> tror inte
<Linda^> jag har inte gått esec så :P
<larsemil> ah okej
<Linda^> har nog bara varit på en sittning, och det var min nollesittning
<Linda^> kan du inte privva mig /names från kanalen? :D
<Linda^> är nyfiekn på vilka som hänger där :)
<larsemil> ne
<Linda^> meh
<larsemil> du får komma in och kolla
<Linda^> dåligt
<Linda^> MEH
<Linda^> Nu ska jag ta ett glas hallonsoda 1/2 !
<larsemil> Linda^: haha blev du putt nu
<Linda^> nä
<Linda^> var bara nyfiken
<larsemil> rockey, rickard2, spektre, typ.
<larsemil> vi är inte så många
<Linda^> typ
<Linda^> ingen aning om vem spektre är
<larsemil> samma årgång som mig. de äldre verkar inte vilja irca
<Linda^> jag vet nog bara en från din årgång.
<larsemil> max!
<Linda^> fast han hoppade väl av han med
<larsemil> vem var det då?
<Linda^> hm.. max var väl 2007?
<larsemil> sidenstjärna.
<Linda^> äsch.. jag vet nog flera..
<gusnan> så varför IRC'as inte det här på #esec istället för här?
<Linda^> äha, ja den max. Nä honom änner jag inte
<Linda^> gusnan: Enkelt. Jag vill inte joina den kanalen.
<Linda^> och det är inte som att vi stör den ordinarie chatten heller just nu :o
<itmannen> Linda^  Du får en gissning
<Linda^> itmannen: att gissa på vad?
<itmannen> Linda^  Om ni stör med ert pladdarande totalt offtopic eller ej
<Linda^> Fine! Jag ska va tyst.
<gusnan> itmannen, Närå, för mig får dom pladdra hur mycket dom vill, jag har gett upp för länge sen.
<itmannen> Linda^  HÃ¥ll dig till Linux/Ubuntu du :)
<Linda^> Visste inte att man var tvungen att idla om man inte har något gällande topic att säga. Och kanalen ändå är i idle-mode
<Linda^> Men visst!
<larsemil> låtsas inte som att du har ett liv utanför irc Linda^. folk kan bli avundsjuka.
<larsemil> :)
<Linda^> larsemil: Det är ju precis det jag måste låtsas :(
<Linda^> Men det får vi inte prata om här, så studsa in i off-topic nurå så vi kan snacka vidare
<itmannen> Linda^  Vad som gäller i kanalen står när man loggar in. Lite offtopic gör så klart inget. Men inte metervis
<Linda^> Ja, för det var verkligen metervis.
<maxjezy> itmannen, vilken storlek kör du på din text?
<Linda^> 58pt
<itmannen> maxjezy  Vad föranleder frågan ?
<maxjezy> jag är lite away nu och återkommer med svar senare
<itmannen> maxjezy  Ojdå. Var det en sådan svår fråga jag ställde :D
<maxjezy> njae
<maxjezy> har lite storkok på gång i köket
<Linda^> JAg kan besvara frågan åt dig, men jag vill ju inte vara off topic, så jag låter bli.
<itmannen> Linda^  Duktig kicka :D
<Linda^> -.-
<maxjezy> vill inte komma med ett svar som typ "därför"
<Linda^> maxjezy: Det om något vore  väldigt off :P
<Linda^> fy fy
<Linda^> Nu ska vi se om jag kan lösa mitt jävla irssiproblem!
<itmannen> Hur många av er har uppgraderat till 11.10 ?
<Linda^> mot google och vidare!
<itmannen> maxjezy nä "därför" är nämligen inget svar :)
<maxjezy> kan man uppgradera från 11.04 till 11.10 fast man installerat via wubi
<maxjezy> itmannen, det duger som svar när jag frågar frugan om hon vill ligga och hon säger nej
<itmannen> maxjezy  Ja det tror jag inte ska vara något problem
<maxjezy> då frågar jag varför
<maxjezy> och får svaret därför
<itmannen> maxjezy  :D
<itmannen> maxjezy  Men tycker hon inte det är jobbigt att stå upp hela livet ?
<maxjezy> hon sitter ibland
<itmannen> Nu ska jag fortsätta mitt testa med screencast via min laptop
<itmannen> Tänkte jag skulle få till något nyttigt gällande ubuntu snart
<spacebug-> hittade hur man sätter transparent bakgrund till conky nu. *lycka* ;)
<itmannen> Men har lite beslutångest gällande vad jag ska prioritera
<jesper85m> va heter filmen om facebook?
<larsemil> the social network
<itmannen> The Social Network. Men är inget bra
<larsemil> är jättebra
<maxjezy> dåliga specialeffekter?
<daniie> Kan någon highlighta mig? :)
<larsemil> daniie: vägrar
<maxjezy> daniie,
<daniie> tackar :D
<itmannen> See you later
<MrMind> hmm, bara för mig det laggar att flyta fönster i ubuntu 11.10?
<itmannen_laptop> MrMind  Ja troligen är det bara du som har detta problem :)
<MrMind> flytta då ;)
<itmannen_laptop> Jo jag förstod att det var det du menade
<itmannen_laptop> Men det är inget jag har haft problem med i mina 11.10
<daniie> Det laggar inte ens på min EEE 1000H
<daniie> 1.6 Ghz single core, 2 gb ram
<MrMind>  itmannen_laptop okej, kan det vara pågrund av att jag installerade post-release drivrutinerna för mitt nvidia kort tror du?
<MrMind> unity 2d funkar perfekt men inte vanliga, när jag flyttar runt fönster så fastnar hackar dom riktigt, typ fastnar
<MrMind> men allt annat funkar perfekt
<Kjell> hej en WUBI fråga...
<Kjell> När jag installerade WUBI funkade det först OK.
<Kjell> Nu får jag en fråga om att köra vanlig UBUNTU eller recovery mode...
<Kjell> Hur tar jag bort recovery mode och startar UBUNTU direkt
<Kjell> Ingen?
<Kjell> Finns ingen på kanalen?
<gusnan> Kjell, Jorå - häng kvar ett tag, om någon har ett bra svar på din fråga så svarar dom.
<jesper85m> hur får man datan att starta i command line och inte i gui
<haffe> Har du prövat att bara trycka ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<jesper85m> han vill ha det så jämt
<haffe> Starta serviced-admin och slå av gdm
<jesper85m> haffe hur menar du?
<Philip5> vilket verktyg får er röst för att checka en disk efter dåliga sectorer eller om den är på väg att haverera?
<delhage> e2fsck -ck
<HeMan> Philip5: smartctl
<haffe> Hmmm.
<haffe> En korkad fråga här.
<delhage> vad HeMan sa
<haffe> Jag vill köra shutdown på resultatet av att köra echo '60*20' | bc
<haffe> Vad är det jag missar i att köra shutdown echo '60*20' | bc ?
<delhage> $(echo '60*20' | bc)
<HeMan> haffe: kör $((60 * 20))
<HeMan> haffe: bash-specifikt sätt för att räkna
<einand> Philip5: för att kolla om den är på väg att dö, är väl valfritt smart program
<haffe> Jag orkade inte härja med det.
<haffe> Det fick blir sleep 1200
<haffe> shutdown now
<arand> haffe: I annat fall shutdown $(echo '60*20' | bc)
<einand> varför inte shutdown -h 10
<delhage> vad jag sa
<arand> delhage: oh, hehe :)
<einand> eller 10M
<einand> 10D
<einand> stoder ju shutdown
<delhage> dra ur sladden bara
<arand> Klockmekanismer och taljor och block kopplated till 220-sladden?
<HeMan> yeah!
<Squarism> Philip5, hejhopp!
<itmannen> Nu har jag roat mig med att installera Jedit samt Lazy8 Bokföringsprogram. Att det var enkelt är en klar överdrift
<itmannen> Vilket jidder att få till
<Squarism> itmannen, vad ska du använda jedit till?
<Squarism> btw, jag diggar ditt namn
<itmannen> Squarism  Lazy8 bokföringe bygger på det
<Squarism> aha
<itmannen> Det är ett enkelt bokförsingsprogram för det mindre företaget
<Squarism> ok
<itmannen> Men uppfyller alla bokföringsregler
<Squarism> Ditt nick har en sorts härlig kriminell touch
<itmannen> :D
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<maxjezy> bra x_link
<itmannen> Göta Petter vad klockan går fort
<maxjezy> Squarism, kan de vara lasermannen du kopplar ihop itmannen med
<itmannen> det får jag väl inte hoppas
<maxjezy> itmannen dödar med hjälp av informationsteknologi
<maxjezy> han hittar sina offer på nätet
<itmannen> har ni hört på ajajmannen ?
<itmannen> Det är en theltokig gubbe som har en hemsamarit. Och man får höra på telefonsvararen. Sjukt med otroligt roligt
<itmannen> Detta fanns på en site som hette Spermaharen för en hel del år sen. Killinggänget
<Squarism> det finns väl fler "mannen" brottslingar?
<Squarism> gör det inte?
<Squarism> örebro mannen?
<Squarism> finansmannen
<maxjezy> ja fast de är ju inte lika häftiga namn
<maxjezy> örebro mannen lixom
<maxjezy> stackarn
<maxjezy> laser va ju mytomsfullt och häftigt på sin tid
<Squarism> han va våldtäktsman va?
<Squarism> örebro?
<maxjezy> japp
<itmannen> Godnatt folket
<Squarism> gonatt
<Squarism> mannen
<maxjezy> godnatt
<Squarism> varför vare synd om örebro då?
<Squarism> det har jag missat
<maxjezy> för han fick namnet örebromannen
<Squarism> ngt ska man väl ha för att våldta halva stan
<maxjezy> var våldtäktsmannen redan upptaget tro?
<maxjezy> :P
<Squarism> haha
<maxjezy> undrar lite om bajsmannen blev mytförklarad för att poliserna inte ville ha med en sån jävel att göra
<maxjezy> eftersom det sägs att han smetar bajs på de som kommer nära osv
<maxjezy> Philip5, ?
<Barre> han e vaken, han plussade precis ett inlägg på g+... så sluta göm dig Philip5!!!! ;=
<maxjezy> så jävla dåligt Philip5
<maxjezy> eftersom jag slutat med blender är jag inte värd något i dina ögon?
<maxjezy> eller är det för att jag kör debian och inte har din ppa längre?
<maxjezy> funderar på att gå till statoil och hetsäta 2 korvbrickor
<maxjezy> är det för sent att steka lite fläskfile?
<Linda^> nej
<Linda^> goforit!
<Philip5> nej jag är vaken och sitter och svär
<Philip5> är något sjukt fel med min lokala repo när jag uppdaterat
<Philip5> något som ändrats som jag inte vet vad som påverkar
<Philip5> men nu är det slut för idag
<maxjezy> tips på bra matlagningsprogram?
<arand> hells kitchen, ratatouille?
<maxjezy> ja gillar inte tävlingsprogram som lutar åt dokusåpa hållet
<maxjezy> ska kolla ratatouille
<arand> Disneyfilm ;)
<maxjezy> pixar?
<maxjezy> Feasting on Asphalt
<maxjezy> den serien ska ja nog ta en titt på
<maxjezy> en gubbe som åker från vägkrog till vägkrog i usa
<maxjezy> testar lokala specialare
<maxjezy> som ja förstått det
#ubuntu-se 2012-10-08
<ravenhood> hello
<coffe> delhage,  mannen myten legenden jag letade efter.
<coffe> delhage,  om man ska lära sig redhat .. tips å råd ?
<HeMan> coffe: mitt tips är att försöka jobba med det dagligen
<HeMan> coffe: min arbetsstation ute hos kund kör RHEL6
<HeMan> coffe: inte det bästa som arbetsstationsdistro men man får bättre känsla för hur man ska göra saker
<delhage> coffe: vad HeMan sa, samt att du kan ju också köra fedora som är "future rhel"
<delhage> och gå mina kurser förstås ;)
<HeMan> delhage, coffe: fast fedora är "för bra", dvs dess repo har en hel del paket som inte finns i rhel
<delhage> jo
<coffe> delhage,  ja funderar allt på gå någon kurs.  antar jag vet efter kl 13 idag om jag blir rödmössa
<delhage> coffe: vad händer då?
<coffe> delhage, ev skriva kontrakt om nytt jobb
<delhage> coffe: jaha, var?
<coffe> delhage,  återkommer med det efter , om det är okey vill inte jinxa något
<coffe> HeMan,  svarar du aldrig på tweet
<delhage> ok
<HeMan> coffe: så!
<coffe> HeMan,  ha ha .
<coffe> vilken version kan de vart som var aktuell av RH 96,97 ?
<delhage> 4
<delhage> http://linuxmafia.com/faq/RedHat/releases.html
<coffe> delhage,  finns de några online kurser å så man kan sitta å läsa ?
<coffe> kanske skulle hitta min 4.0 å uppgradera då :P
<delhage> installera centos6 istället... ;)
<coffe> något får jag nog göra så jag lär mig
<larsemil> bamsefar: ping
<larsemil> bamsefar: pm
<Klant> o/
<Klant> Gdag
<ispookan> Klant: Gomiddag.
<Klant> jag har ett stort problem idag, klantig som jag är installerade jag drivisar till gpun som gör så att compiz inte startar, sen hittar jag inte dem bland mina paket så kan inte avinstallera dom -___-
<nighter> Någon som känner till en sida med md5checksummor över filer
<nighter> från olika paket
<nighter> så man lätt kan se om filen blivit utbytt.
<HeMan> nighter: det finns ett paket som heter debsums som kan kolla det åt dig har jag för mig
<nighter> ahh glömde bort att jag satt i ubuntu. Det är för jobbets räkning så det är SuSe maskiner
<nighter> tycker beter sig lite skummt så vill bara jämföra last kommandot checksumma med den riktiga
<nighter> för se om den blivit ubytt
<nighter> även om det inte är pålitligt så för börja någonstans.
<HeMan> rpm har stöd för det direkt
<nighter> åfan
<HeMan> rpm -V paketnamn
<nighter> och då skriver den ut om någon fil inte stämmer
<ravenhood> just recorded a cover of gangnam style!
<nighter> den sa ingenting.
<ravenhood> did it in one shoot at home in bad conditions - but its pretty cool.
<HeMan> nighter: rpm -Va kollar alla paket
<ravenhood> http://soundcloud.com/ravenhood/gangnam-style-by-psy-cover
<nighter> oki
<ravenhood> :P
<larsemil> ravenhood: vad duktig du är
<larsemil> ravenhood: gillade zeldalåten
<larsemil> ravenhood: du och oGG kunde göra underverk tillsammans
<ravenhood> ogg?
<ravenhood> larsemil my swedish sucks
<larsemil> ravenhood: oGG är min kollega.
<ravenhood> cool
<ravenhood> musician?
<larsemil> ja.
<ravenhood> kool
<larsemil> ravenhood: http://www.ollegustafsson.com/sommarvals/
<larsemil> http://www.ollegustafsson.com/spelmusik-arctic/
<larsemil> http://www.ollegustafsson.com/arrival/
<maxjezy> gangnam!!!
<ravenhood> :D
<ravenhood> larsemil awesome stuff
<ravenhood> is that yours?
<coffe> fan va gött .. nytt jobb :)
<realubot> Hakuna Ubuntu!
<realubot> Eller vad säger ni?
<realubot> Här kommer en ontopic-fråga. Är ni redo?
<realubot> Jag antar att om man ställer in att Ubuntu ska uppdatera säkerhetsuppdateringar automatiskt så kommer detta att inträffa även om man alltid är inloggad som en användare utan sudo-rättigheter?
<realubot> Det är tur att man inte betalar för supporten här.
<coffe> jag antar att de inte ens har något med vem som är inloggad alls att göra
<coffe> utan det går som en system service
<realubot> coffe: Jag antar också det men jag vill få bekräftat att det är så.
<andol> realubot: Ja, de uppdateringarna körs oavsett ifall du är inloggad eller ej.
<andol> realubot: Med undantag för specialfall som där du har ett trådläst nät som endast går igång vid inloggning, etc
<HakanS> realubot: Märk väl att detta bara gäller säkerhetsuppdateringar. "Vanliga" programuppdateringar kommer inta att göras automatiskt.
<andol> realubot: Det som sker automagiskt, utan popup-promot etc, hanteras utav /etc/cron.daily/apt, baserat på inställning som utav default skrivs till /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic
<realubot> HakanS: Jag vet.
<realubot> andol: Okeh. Tack.
<realubot> *Okej
<realubot> andol: Så automatiska uppdateringar sköts inte av unattended-updates då eller vad det heter? Eller lägger paketet till en rad i 10periodic?
<realubot> HakanS: Det är ju säkerhetsuppdateringarna som är viktiga. Övriga uppdateringar kan jag installera manuellt då jag tittar till datorn mellan varven.
<realubot> När jag ändå har er på tråden. Här är fråga nr. 2.
<realubot> Jag har en säkerhetskopia på en Hemkatalog från ett gammalt system. Problemet är att Hemkatalogen är krypterad. Dock så har jag lösenordet och en passphrase till Hemkatalogen. Men när jag försöker montera Hemkatalogen (och låsa upp krypteringen) så får jag svaret att det är fel passphrase.
<andol> realubot: Paketet unattended-upgrades är ett krav för att /etc/cron.daily/apt ska kunna installera uppgraderingar.
<realubot> Jag är mycket tveksam till att det är fel då min passphrase är på 32 tecken.
<realubot> andol: Jaha.
<andol> realubot: I övrigt så är inte hemkatalogen krypterade med inloggningslösenord, utan snarare en slumpmässigt genererad hemligheten, som i sin tur är krypterad med inloggningslösenordet.
<realubot> andol: Jag har lösenordet OCH ett passphrase för Hemkatalogen.
<realubot> Det ska gå att montera Hemkatalogen från en Ubuntu Live med passphrase.
<andol> realubot: Ah, verkar ha läst lite slarvigt, sorry.
<realubot> Går det att skapa en ny passphrase om man har användarens lösenord och om passphrase råkar ha ett tecken fel?
<Screedo> goddag
<realubot> Det här ska ni svara på den frågan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering_Your_Mount_Passphrase
<komponisto> \join Esperanto
<einand_> SAOL har frågat efter en ny modern definition på ordet "Nörd" så jag skicka in förslaget.
<einand_> En säregen men väldigt duktig person som bygga sin identitet kring ett intresse, Ex. Datorer, Bilar, Teknik, Fågelskådning.
<madbear> einand_: så varför är windows bättre miljö än linux/osx?
<madbear> du svarade ju aldrig
<arand> "Säregen men väldigt duktig" låter fel för mig, "person som bygger sin identitet kring ett intresse" låter rätt rimligt.
<andol> arand: Med risk för att peta ner mig i detaljer, hur stor del utav personens indentitet behöver bygga på intresset ifråga för att det ska kvala?
<gorgo> då var man tillbaks i linux världen :P
<segoflic> gorgo_: Uscdå
<segoflic> uschdå*
<segoflic> fint jag skrive
<segoflic> r
<gorgo_> :P
#ubuntu-se 2012-10-09
<larsemil> någon som varit med om helt sjukt kubuntu 12.04?
<larsemil> är något som är helt snett med redraws.
<Markk> Mm
<Markk> Den är lite febrig.
<larsemil> jag kan inte använda den alls
<larsemil> löste det nu. var något med en drivrutin
<coffe> larsemil, börjar nytt jobb på måndag
<larsemil> coffe: spännande. vart då?
<coffe> Dfind(konsult) => basefarm
<phnom> Morrn
<HeMan> larsemil: när jag såg http://feber.se/webb/art/254016/lr_dig_html5_med_brdspelet_cht/ tänkte jag på dig
<HeMan> larsemil: både brädspel och html5
<coffe> larsemil,  blir nog inge mer proxmox för mig -. än hemma nu
<coffe> HeMan,  läget då ?
<HeMan> coffe: jotack, rätt bra nu
<coffe> HeMan,  hur gick det för er förra helgen .. fick ni reverta
<HeMan> coffe: jo
<HeMan> coffe: har kommit uppdatering till rhs nu som vi ska installera och testa
<dfxz> tmux attach
<Markk> mm
<dfxz> laggish
<larsemil> HeMan: <3
<larsemil> någon som kan pfsens bra?
<larsemil> +e
<larsemil> jag har en pfsense som har externt ip 83.209.243.20 ochsen internt 172.16.0.1. Den ska agera gateway för alla maskiner på 172.16.0.0/24 nätet. Maskinerna på lanet kommer att köra virtuella gäster som ska ha adresser på 83.209.243.0/24 nätet.
<larsemil> Hur ställer man in pfsense så den INTE gör något alls åt 83.209.243.0/24 medans den är gateway åt det andra nätet.
<Myrtti> dfxz: tmux a -d
<Wolf-hbg> Hej
<Wolf-hbg> Någon som kan kolla var min Ip adress är i från ??
<realubot> Forskarna bakom "första steget mot kvantdatorer" har fått nobelpriset i fysik.
<larsemil> http://larsemil.se/Publikt/solution.png <-- någon som vet hur man ska ställa in pfsense för att de virtuella gästerna ska kunna ha 83.209.243.0/24 adresser? (ping barre bamsefar heman amelia)
<bamsefar> larsemil: Vad är default-gw för gästerna?
<bamsefar> Det är ju bara att routa. :)
<coffe> precis
<coffe> eller brygga ?
<coffe> vet hur man gör det i shorewall om de räknas :P
<bamsefar> Bryggor sux
<HeMan> och ska man ändå köra brygga i Linux så ska man nog sikta på openvswitch
<coffe> jag löser mitt med shorewall
<coffe> larsemil,  är det proxmox du pillar med ?
<larsemil> bamsefar: vår isp routar
<larsemil> bamsefar: vi vill få pfsensen att "släppa" allt som ahr med 83 nätet
<larsemil> http://larsemil.se/Publikt/solution.png har uppdaterat med mer info, och frågeställning.
<bamsefar> larsemil: proxyarp...
<bamsefar> PÃ¥ pfsense.
<coffe> bamsefar,  fördelen med fsense va tex shorewall ?
<coffe> s/a/s
<bamsefar> coffe: Jag vet inte, men det stog väl pfsense på din ritning?
<larsemil> bamsefar: har lagt till mitt subnät som proxyarp(virtuellt ip). Är det till att börja skapa regler sen alltså?
<bamsefar> Jag vet inte hur man gör med pfsense.
<bamsefar> Men du vill använda proxyarp för det där.
<larsemil> okej. tack. ett steg på vägen
<kallgren> någon som har bra koll på ljud och ljudkort?
<kallgren> jag har ett externt ljudkort Yamaha Audiogram 3
<kallgren> det funkade fin i ubuntu ett tag men en dag kom det inget ljud
<kallgren> står endast "Dummy output"
<kallgren> i alsamixer kunde jag hitta det externa under namnet "USB Audio" trots att det bara fanns Dumy output i Pulse
<realubot> "Två riksdagsledamöter från Miljöpartiet vill ha en köpfri söndag.
<realubot> Butikerna bör stängas en dag i veckan, skriver de i en motion.
<realubot> Nu sågas förslaget av både ledande miljöpartister och tunga politiker från de andra partierna."
<realubot> Tomtar.
 * realubot visste inte ens att det fanns en överkonsumtion.
 * realubot antecknar att Miljöpartiet har riksdagsledamöter som är helt blåsta.
<veryape> realubot: överkonsumtion finns det nog allt, bara att kolla hur mycket oäten mat det är som kastas, men visst att införa nån slags försäljningsförbud på söndagar låter ju något medeltida
<realubot> veryape: Mm, mjo.
<David-A> (offtopic)
<David-A> Folk dör av hjärnätande amöba i pakistan, och av svamp som orsakar hjärnhinneinflamation i USA. Invationen från rymden har just börjat, om man ska tro filmerna jag såg som liten.
<realubot> Hur kontrollerar man bäst belastningen på en server?
<realubot> Jag vill veta om det är serverns som segar ner filhämtningen eller om det är Internet som är segt vissa tider.
<realubot> Det tar lång tid att hämta filer vissa tider. Hur avgör jag om det är servern eller Internet som är segt?
<realubot> Klockar hämtningen av en fil från servern och parallellt mäter hastigheten på nätet?
<HeMan> realubot: dstat 10
<HeMan> realubot: eller perf top
<HeMan> realubot: eller top
<HeMan> realubot: eller vmstat 1
<HeMan> realubot: eller iostat
<HeMan> realubot: eller sar om du vill göra debugging i efterhand
<HeMan> realubot: testa diskprestandan med bonnie++ eller fio
<HeMan> realubot: diskarna brukar orka med över 100 Mbit/s (dvs ca 12 MByte/s)
<realubot> Det är inte disken det är fel på.
<realubot> Filen är inte heller stor. Några kB men det tar upp till 30 s att hämta filen vissa tider på dygnet.
<realubot> Det är inte min server.
<realubot> Jag har alltså inte möjlighet att köra top på servern.
<HeMan> realubot: är det namnuppslagning som strular då?
<realubot> Nej, det är ett publiceringssystem som strular. Det tar lång tid att hämta dokument vissa tider.
<HeMan> realubot: är det en extern server alltså?
<realubot> Jag vet inte om det beror på nätet eller servern som delar ut filerna.
<realubot> HeMan: Japp.
<HeMan> realubot: går det bra att pinga under den tiden?
<realubot> Jag antar att jag kan mäta hämtningstiden för olika filer på helt olika servrar och se om tiden varierar lika mycket?
<realubot> HeMan: Jag ska slänga ihop ett skript som testar under en dag.
<HeMan> realubot: om det är brandväggat kan du använda tcptraceroute för att se vilket routinghopp som tar tid
<realubot> Jag har inte testat att pinga.
<HeMan> realubot: och det går bra? inga tappade paket?
<realubot> Jag har ju inte testat.
<realubot> Och vad säger det? Om jag tappar paket. Det är väl uppkopplingen då som är dålig, inte servern?
<realubot> Nu när jag hämtar en fil via CMS:et så går det på 1 sek, men mitt på dagen så tar det typ 30 sek. Så frågan är om det är näteverket som segar eller servern som delar ut långsamt.
<realubot> Jag antar att jag ser detta om jag pinga många olika sajter under dagen.
<HeMan> realubot: om du inte har möjlighet att vara inloggad på servern kan det vara svårt att räkna ut vad som är problemet
<realubot> HeMan: Men om jag t.ex. hämtar startsidan från sajt A och sajt B vid vissa bestämda tidpunkter så borde ju en avvikelse på någon av sajterna handla om servern och inte nätet?
<HeMan> realubot: njae, nätet är lite för komplext för att säga så
<HeMan> realubot: det kan vara nätet till sajt A som går sakta av någon anledning
<realubot> HeMan: Jo, men jag tror felet ligger på nätet i min närhet och det nätet borde all trafik passera oavsett server.
<realubot> Typ en accesspunkt nära klienten.
<Screedo> godkväll
<Screedo> någon som är bra på vmware?
<Screedo> har problem med att ansluta från VMware vSphere client till esxi 5.1
<Screedo> får upp fel username eller password, men jag vet till 100% att det är rätt, kan logga in lokalt på maskinen med det kontot.
<antii> Screedo: testat med root? :-)
<Screedo> jupp :)
<Screedo> jag vet att kontot fungerar, har precis installerat vmware esxi 5.1, configurerat nätverk osv.
<Screedo> kommer åt den via browsern med ipadressen
<Screedo> installerat clienten, men den säger wrong username or password.
<David-A> Screedo: kan du kolla att det är rätt tangentbordslayout? (om du har a-z i namnet men åäö eller +-/* i lösenordet)
<Screedo> bra fråga, skall se om jag kan kolla det i hosten.
<David-A> Screedo: det kan vara en inställning i vm:en om och ev hur mappa om tangentbordet (om värddatorn har en inställning och gästdatorn en annan)
<David-A> Screedo: (har ingen aning om vmware, utan tänker bara hur det borde vara)
<Screedo> lol, plus i kanten till dig David-A!! :)
<David-A> Screedo: du har inte sagt om du har bara a-z i lösenordet eller även andra tecken. och det är riktigt, det ska du inte avslöja, så om du har det måste du ändå skriva repliker här som om det var nåt annat som var problemet, vilket jag ser att du gör... :)
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> jadu, kan väl säga att man inte alltid varit vaken, när man kör multiskärm.
<Screedo> har ju hänt att irc varit aktivt men man trott man haft något annat aktivt och råkar klinka in lösenordet i irc... :D
<Screedo> men, man får väl se det som nyttigt, man lär sig en läxa och svär sedan får man byta lösenord :)
<Screedo> och, det lär väl inte vara sista gången det händer.
<David-A> Screedo: det var inte det jag mena, men det är kul ändå. jag *tror* inte att jag knappat lösen i chat, men några gånger kommandon som varit avsedda för en terminal...
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> jag förstod vad du menade.
<David-A> Screedo: finns det chat-klient som efter varje <return> frågar "säkert att du vill skicka den raden? [cancel] [ok]"
 * andol some trodde att alla irc-klienter automatiskt bytte ut användarens egna lösenord mot *******
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> om det bara vore så väl :p
<dubaco> is a youth worker a restricted occupation in sweden?
<David-A> dubaco: you can have an ordinary 40h/week enployment when 16 years old, but it may not be a dangerous job. you can have a business when 16 years old.
<David-A> dubaco: at 18 years you are "age of majority"(?) "myndig"(swe). then any job.
<dubaco> i mean a person working with young people
<dubaco> arbete med ungdommer
<iix> restricted in what way? only for swedes you mean?
<dubaco> in anyway
<David-A> dubaco: some kind of work with youths requires an excerpt from the police register you have not been sentensed for paedofile crime.
<dubaco> i am looking to study this degree in glasgow with a view to using it in Sweden: http://www.gla.ac.uk/undergraduate/degrees/communitydevelopment/
<David-A> dubaco: i guess many places requires you can speak/read swedish.
<dubaco> yeah I know, I will have that via the exchange programme the university run - i plan to study more swedish
<iix> should be no problem going from scotland to sweden to work with youths
<swecarp> http://mageiasv.blogspot.se/2012/10/lite-blandade-nyheter.html
<swecarp> http://mageiasv.blogspot.se/2012/10/photorec-det-bra-programmet.html
<grunthur> dubaco, where in Sweden do you want to study?
<dubaco> in Glasgow in the uk, I wonder if the degree would allow me to work in sweden
<grunthur> I mean: where in Sweden do you want to study?
<dubaco> grunthur:  I will study for a degree in glasgow then work in sweden with the degree i gained would this degree allow me to do that?
<grunthur> I can't see why not.
<grunthur> You are in the EC right?
<iix> dubaco: Since you're from the EU, there should be no issues there.
<grunthur> Exactly
<dubaco> iix: just that.. till arbete med förskolen.. gotta be approved in some way
<iix> dubaco: Afaik, you don't really need some specific education for that? Just that you can provide some kind of police record that you haven't done some crimes like David said
<dubaco> ok. :)
<dubaco> tack tack iix
<iix> inga problem ;)
<dubaco> jag älskar alla du
<iix> I actually work in Ireland after studying in Sweden, so it's kind of the other way for me
<dubaco> iix You know many people from scandinavia have moved from sweden and the baltic to scotland on there way to america durin the potato famine
<dubaco> :)
<iix> dubaco: Yep, and I also heard some rumours that Scotland was interested in maybe becoming a part of the Nordic countries.
<dubaco> iix: lol skotland ska bli inte i Nordia
<grunthur> I'd welcome Scotland into the Nordics at any time! Maybe it is time to bring out the longboat once again?
<dubaco> grunthur: didnt know you where danish
<grunthur> Danish?
<realubot> Ryck upp er.
<ispookan> realubot: Din buse!
<realubot> Screedo: Jag vet att det i VirtualBox går att ställa in om man vill använda nätverkskortet i bridge m.m. Det kanske fungerar likadant i VMware.
<realubot> ispookan: Jag såg allt att du satt och sov i kanalen. ;)
<ispookan> realubot: Hehe ;)
<realubot> ispookan: Vad håller du på med då?
<ispookan> realubot: Just nu ligger jag i sängen och slöglor på en film, vad hittar du på för kul då?
<realubot> Screedo: Jag menar det här: http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/7240/networksr.png
<realubot> Screedo: Det påverkar ju IP-adressen. Du kanske försöker logga in på fel plats s.a.s.
<realubot> ispookan: Jag svarade just på en fråga i ubuntu-se.org forumet. Nu gör jag inget, typ.
<EAG> virtualiseras det?
<Sterk> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/ubuntu-adds-new-donations-page
<Sterk> nice
<ispookan> realubot: Ok, din synpunkt. Varför är Linux bra?
<Sterk> ispookan: hej tomte.
<ispookan> Sterk: Hallå gumman! ;)
<Sterk> ispookan: :) linux är bra för att det inte är windows eller osx
<ispookan> Sterk: meh! Sikket svar.. ;)
<David-A> ispookan: 1) linux = linuxdist: det finns hundratals olika, det är bra (även om inte alla är bra) 2) linux=linuxkärnan: den är open source, det är bra
<Sterk> David-A: bästa med linux är ju kärnan
<David-A> ispookan: tvärt mot vad majestyx tror, alla program funkar på linux/unix men bara en delmängd på windows.
<Sterk> finns nog ingen kernel på den nivån och på det sättet som den utvecklas
<Sterk> ispookan: :) linux är cool, windows är en trasig kondom som ibland gör sitt jobb, osx är den efterblivna kusin som blev populär efter köpt en ny telefon :P.
<Sterk> *kusinen
<ispookan> David-A: Ok..
<ispookan> Sterk: Lool!
<Sterk> ispookan: :P sant ju.
<Sterk> ispookan: apple gick från stor till bankrutt -> bill gates rädda dom och osx sålde sin själ -> kom tillbaks men ingen tog dom på allvar -> släppte ifone och dylik -> osx blev mer populär
<Sterk> ispookan: :) kolla på dokumentär och du kommer se hur folk inom apple reagera när de såg bill gates nylle på en dyk
<Sterk> apple-fanboys :P smälte
<Sterk> ispookan: :) dock är det roligt att windows försöker vara mer osx :P av sig.
<ispookan> Sterk: Mjo jag har sett det..
<David-A> tycker du inte ubuntu försöker vara mer osx också? (stilen på övre panelen sedan flera år och aktivitetsfältet t.v. i unity)
<Sterk> David-A: nee. inte alls. ubuntu har ju inte utvecklat någon DE.
<Sterk> Unity är ingen DE, Unity är en Shell på toppen av Gnome.
<Sterk> Så mycket som du tolkar som osx aktig är från gnome
<Sterk> dock dockan kan väl ha sina likheter med osx
<ispookan> Osx is king ;)
<Sterk> även om unity dockan suger i jämförelse, då man inte kan göra så mycket saker med den.
<Sterk> dock ser jag inte dash-grejen och osx likheter
<ispookan> Men nu ska jag nanna.. ;)
<David-A> Sterk: övre panelen i både gnome o unity tycker jag är tydligt inspirerad av övre panelen i osx, stil/ikoner/färger. med unity är t.o.m prog.menyn i panelen som i osx.
<Sterk> David-A: nja jag vet ej om gnome med övre panel fått inspiration från just osx. har du något som kanske kan stärka påståendet?
<Sterk> David-A: va? ikoner/färger/stil påminner inte om osx
<Sterk> osx har betydligt bättre ikontema
<Sterk> och skrivbordstema
<Sterk> tom faenza är snyggare än smörjan som ubuntu kommer med från start
<Sterk> skrivbordstemat är heller inte den snyggaste precis
<Sterk> David-A: :) sedan skulle inte ubuntu våga vara för "osx", dom skulle bli stämda.
<Sterk> tror inte ens marks pengar skulle rädda dom om apple får för sig stämma canonical
<realubot> ispookan: Varför Linux är bra. Tja, det är fritt, säkert, stabilt.
<David-A> Sterk: klart övre panelen inte är exakt lika, men sen ca 2008 el 2009 med monokroma ikoner mörkt på ljust och ungefärliga placeringar så är det tydligt inspirerat av mac, tycker jag. 2010 blev det vitt på brunt, men f.ö samma stil.
<realubot> ispookan: Och eftersom det är fritt så är det mer modifierbart (distar) och finns i lättviktsversioner som passar klena datorer bättre än Windows.
<Sterk> David-A: finns nog definitivt likheter, då mark ubuntus grundare är en apple-fanboy
<realubot> Ubuntus Unity med Launchern gör ändå Ubuntu ganska olika Win7/OSX.
<realubot> *olikt
<realubot> Det känns som om Ubuntu har gått en egen väg men Windows kanske går åt samma håll med Metro-gränssnittet (som väl inte heter Metro längre).
<Sterk> realubot: undrar hur microsoft har tänkt metro skulle passa in på en traditionell desktop
<Sterk> eller multitasking
<Sterk> bara glad att microsoft tror att de kan ha 1 DE för desktop/paddor osv
<realubot> Sterk: Ja du, säg det. Jag har aldrig testat Metro.
<Sterk> realubot: bra att du svara på tråden, tänkte svara dig tidigare faktiskt.
<Sterk> realubot: du går inte miste av något.
<realubot> Vilken tråd? :S
<Sterk> realubot: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&p=457430#p457430
<Sterk> menar att jag själv tänkte svara
 * Sterk må väl. ska röra mig till sängen. 
<realubot> Aha, den tråden.
#ubuntu-se 2012-10-10
<realubot> Firefox 16 i Ubuntu 12.04 nu. NÃ¥gon som har testat command line funktionen i nya Fx?
<einand_> realubot: liger ubuntu verkligen så långt efter?
<phnom> Morrn
<Spookan> phnom: God morgon.
<Spookan> Fanta, vilken fin frukost. ;)
<phnom> LÃ¥ter hlsosamt
<Spookan> Inte jättemycket kanske.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Spookan> HeMan: God morgon.
<Spookan> Nä nu stack jag till jobbet. Vi ses alla.
<coffe> morrn HeMan
<larsemil> morrn!
<larsemil> nästa helg åker jag till stöckhölm
<larsemil> då kan ni komma och hacka med mig!
<coffe> larsemil,  de skulle jag kunna göra .. om jag inte är helt död efter 1a veckan på nya jobbet.
<larsemil> :)
<larsemil> vi får se. ska på wordcamp och hacka
<phnom> Någon som kör Jenkins här och har några åsikter om varför/varför inte man ska göra det?
<HeMan> larsemil: meh! jag är ju upptagen då
<larsemil> HeMan: alltså du vill ALDRIG träffa mig.
<HeMan> larsemil: fanken att du räknade ut det så snabbt
<HeMan>  / ignore larsemil
<HeMan> äsch!
<HeMan> :)
<larsemil> HeMan: har ju förstått det. du vill inte bo i kollektiv med mig och du vill inte hacka med mig när du är upptagen
<HeMan> larsemil: du får komma med ett grymt marknadsföringspaket och övertyga frugan så kan vi nog bli kombos
<larsemil> HeMan: vad är hennes svagheter?
<HeMan> larsemil: att hon inte vill bo i kollektiv...
<larsemil> HeMan: jag tänkte mer på typ vad jag ska muta med? bakverk? hackförbud på fredagskvällar? ridning? dragracing? :D
<HeMan> larsemil: Barnvakt en gång i veckan! Det skulle vara ett riktigt bra försäljningstricks
<HeMan> larsemil: men för mig är det nästan definitionen på kollektiv, att man kan hjälpas åt med vardagens sysslor
<coffe> kul att ialf någon sa grattis över man fick nytt jobb *känga*
<HeMan> någon som har koll på hur man fixar ACL'er i  openldap så användare som är med i posixGruoup X ska kunna göra ldap-administrativa uppgifter
<larsemil> coffe: jag GJORDE MINSANN DET! eller grattis kanske jag inte sa men jag sa "vad roligt!"
<HeMan> coffe: grattis då!
<coffe> tack  vänner :)
<coffe> larsemil,  kanske hinner få hem mina raspberry pi tills du kommer ner
<larsemil> HeMan: vi bodde ju på samma gård som en familj här ett halvår och det var fantastiskt. vi delade inte på så mycket förutom att barnen kom och gick som de ville och då märkte man knappt av dem
<larsemil> coffe: vet dock inte hur mycket jag hinner hacka. kommer ner 20.00 på söndag kväll, börjar 08.00 på måndag morgon och kör på tills jag stupar och tåg hem på tisdag klockan 09.
<coffe> larsemil,  jag börjar oxå kl 8 å ine så man vill komma försent andra veckan
<coffe> har Barre  dött ?
<HeMan> larsemil: ah, trodde du skulle komma på lördag och hacka över helgen
<HeMan> larsemil: middag på måndag då?
<larsemil> HeMan: ska kika, det är middag på wordcampet tror jag. ledsen smiley och glad smiley samtidigt. :():
<HeMan> larsemil: kan annars se om jag kan ta mig dit, vars är det?
<coffe> jag är på en middag på måndag kväll
<larsemil> HeMan: stockholm waterfront
<larsemil> så mitt i smeten
<HeMan> larsemil: vi pratar om den 22:e va?
<larsemil> HeMan: ja.
<fredriksk> jag är sugen på att testa kde igen. Kan man på något sätt installera det parallellt med unity/gnome och hålla applikationerna någorlunda åtskilda? Det blir så otroligt rörigt i menyerna med både kde och gnome installerat.. sist så inträffade en del konflikter när det kom till wifi etc också... någon som har tips? Eller skall man installera i virtualbox?
<coffe> fredriksk,  det är bara installera kde-desktop tror jag paketet heter. du kan ha bägge parallellt
<fredriksk> coffe, får man med en komplett desktop då? vad är skillnaden mellan kde-desktop och kde-plasma-desktop?
<fredriksk> plasman verkar installera minimalt med aplikationer.. kanske kan vara värt ett försök då
<coffe> fredriksk,  vet inte .. kör inte KDE
<larsemil> har skaffat ssd till arbetsstationen. jäklar vad tyst och jäklar vad snabbt.
<coobra> heh
<coobra> ;D
<coobra> nice
<larsemil> oväntat mycket snabbare dator
<HakanS> larsemil: Vilken sort?
<larsemil> intel
<larsemil> intel 330 240gb
<denta> Någon som vet en guide på hur man får igång en Wireless AP med en helt vanlig USB-dongel? Har testat med olika guider utan någon större framgång. Har även testat att sätta upp en AP i windows med samma dongel och de fungerar.
<coffe> larsemil,  jag testade på skoj att köra min wintendo på 2 raid0 ssd förut ..
<kUDra-_> Hejsan !
<larsemil> coffe: gick det fort då?
<HeMan> har provat en server med 4 st SSD i raid0/stripe
<HeMan> det gick fort!
<HeMan> det var iofs "gamla" SSD'er som bara var på ca 250 MB/s läs och skriv
<coffe> larsemil,  ja den laddade bra .. synd bara man inte har någon nytta av det i bf3
<kUDra-_> Hej, någon som kan svara på en frågra kring ubuntu.. ? Jag försöker ladda gnome-shell via en extern dator med ubuntu installerat "obs den datorn har inget grafik kort installerat i sig" får fel om GLX, någon som vet om detta är fallet altså att jag inte kan ladda gnome
<coffe> btw . någon som vet någon lgh att hyra i 08 ?
<einand_> Posten.se är inte
<einand_> tillgänglig idag 10 October,
<einand_> mellan kl 13.00-15.00
<einand_> WTF, varför :(
<HeMan> einand_: inte ens nu när klockan är över 15.00...
<tuxarn> tjenare nån aktiv?
<ben72> hurra! x-chat funkar vettigt igen.. :) måste blivit fixat med en uppdatering nyligen. förut visades alla popupmenyer etc bakom huvudfönsret. kör unity 2d..
<MarkusDBX> Hej, jag letar efter ett bra program/verktyg, för provisionering och underhåll av mängder av ssh-nycklar till mängder av användare. Kom med tips.
<ben72> jag letar efter ett program för enkel crm, webbaserad eller applikation. typ som en dagbok så man kan skriva ner samtal med kunder etc så man vet vad man sagt och inte och när. har testat några webbaserade men de är ofta overkill.. får väl skriva något eget annars..
<Markk> ben72: Kolla in OTRS.
<Markk> ben72: http://www.otrs.com/
<larsemil> ben72: opencrm
<Screedo> godkväll
<larsemil> god kväll
<Screedo> allt väl?
<larsemil> alltid!
<larsemil> och på irc på en kväll. DET är inte ofta det.
<Screedo> hehe
<ben72> larsemil, http://sourceforge.net/projects/openrcm/ ? eller vilket menar du?
<larsemil> ben72: vänta ska jag kika lite
<larsemil> ben72: openerp var det jag tänkte på
<larsemil> finns moduler för att bygga det till lite vad som helst
<ben72> ok jag tänkte mig något enklare. bara som en dagbok så man lätt kan anteckna från ett samtal och associera till en viss kund. och sedan kunna plocka fram alla poster för den kunden och såklart söka på ord i alla texter
<einand> ben72: android?
<STORA_SNOPPAR> Hej
<einand> STORA_SNOPPAR: är du vänlig och byter nick
<einand> !ops
<ubot2> Hjälp! Nafallo, Philip5, johanbr, amelia, HeMan, Barre, bamsefar!
 * Spookan skrattar!
<Spookan> einand: Var det du som hade en minecraft server?
<einand> Spookan: ja
<Spookan> einand: Får man komma in och kolla läget på den?
<ben72> Markk, larsemil, einand jag hittade ett crm som är precis så enkelt jag behöver ha det. http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/crm/
<andol> ben72: Funkar även som sig bör med färsk Wordpress?
<ben72> andol, japp testat med senaste wp
<ben72> blev också lite fundersam pga det inte är uppdaterat på länge..
<andol> ben72: Jo, på tal om det, tänker du använda den från en i övrigt publikt nåbar Wordpress-instans? Just dåligt underhållna Wordpress-plugins är inte direkt något som får en att känna sig överdrivit optimistisk säkerhetsmässigt...
<ben72> sant men jag kommer inte skriva så hemliga saker där så det funkar för mig
<andol> Likväl trist att få sin webbsajt övertagen utav spammare eller dylika, även ifall man inte har några hemligheter att bevara.
<andol> ...och nu har jag predikat färdigt :)
<ben72> visst, tack för rådet!
<andol> ben72: Fast ifall det är så att du enbart använder Wordpress-instansen för crm-pluginen så har jag dock ett enkelt och konkret råd att komma med...
<ben72> ok?
<andol> ben72: Ställ in din Apache att först kräva http-authenistering innan man kommer åt Wordpressen. På så vis stoppas istället en eventuell angripare utav webbserver, vars kod torde vara nog så väl underhållen.
<ben72> japp bra idé
<BjornRanelid> Kárleken ár ett mirakel
<realubot> Yo!
<realubot> einand: Fx 16 skickades ut i går eller något.
<einand> realubot: windows lirar ju Fx 17
<realubot> Jaha ja.
<realubot> Det är ju någon Fx-version som ska ha stöd för command line?
<realubot> Typ inbyggt Vimperator.
<einand> seriöst, tror posten it kommer sparka folk
<K350> posten har väl redan sparkat drösvis med folk. Som Eriksson som sparkade 10.000 gick med vinst - man sparar på att inte betala löner - varav dirren fick en jättebonus för den sk. "rationaliseringen". Nackskott är annars ett alternativ
#ubuntu-se 2012-10-11
<phnom> Morrn
<Screedo> god morgon
<larsemil> morrn
<Screedo> har lite problem med vmware och linux, jag kommer inte åt linux vm via remore desktop i windows, jag har provat port 902 och 904 som tydligen skall vara standard porten att ansluta med RDP. jag kan ssh in till linux maskinen. Några förslag?
<Screedo> har instllaerat vmware tools i linuxmaskinen.
<Screedo> installerat*
<HeMan> Morrn!
<phnom> Screedo: Har du startat rdp-demonen i Linux? (Bara antar att det finns en sån)
<realubot> " Iraks oljeproduktion har passerat Irans. Det leder till att maktbalansen i regionen ändras. Fortsätter Iraks produktion att öka så har landet 2035 oljeinkomster på nästan 300 miljarder dollar varje år, lika mycket som Saudiarabien, enligt den internationella energibyrån, IEA."
<realubot> Det förklarar ju ett och annat av det som har skett (och sker) i världspolitiken sedan 1991.
 * realubot undrar vad man ska ha Twitter till när man har IRC.
<maxjezy> hemska tanke
<Screedo> lol
<coffe> morrn
<realubot> Det här kallar jag social engineering: http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/karriar/profilgranskad-pa-internet_7572810.svd
<realubot> "Bara genom att utgå från vad de tryckt gilla på kunde ett datorprogram få fram allt ifrån sexuell läggning, politisk hemvist och religion till om deras föräldrar var skilda. De tre första med hög procentuell säkerhet, den sista med lite lägre. "
<realubot> Det finns två alt: 1. Full transparens. 2. Sluta använda Internet.
<realubot> Det verkar nästan omöjligt att behålla integriteten när alla nätverkar till höger och vänster.
<ispookan> Varför bry sig? Kör på och skit i om någon myndighet spanar på vad du surfar på..
<maxjezy> eller så skiter man i att tycka, och tänka på nätet
<maxjezy> givetvis får alla skylla sig själv när de ger bort information som är personlig till företag gratis
<maxjezy> internet är till för att ladda ner film och musik
<maxjezy> inte socialisera sig
<maxjezy> de som sitter på facebook hela dagarna är som knarkare
<maxjezy> helt pundiga, tappat allt förstånd om verkligheten och dessutom lever de i förnekelse om sitt missbruk
<maxjezy> tycker det inte är mer än rätt att myndigheter och andra granskar dessa framtida terrorister
<maxjezy> tyvärr sker för få gripanden, bevisen ligger ju där men myndigheterna satsar mer på gatudrogerna
<maxjezy> de vill att man ska sitta och internetpunda bort sitt liv
<ispookan> Mjo, finns ju gott om lagliga alternativ till att tanka film och musik idag.
<maxjezy> lagligt är inte lika spännande och häftigt
<maxjezy> därför väljer man olagliga droger
<ispookan> Droger?
<maxjezy> internet om något ger psykosliknande effekter
<maxjezy> ja, internet är en drog
<maxjezy> har du inte hört om internetdrogerna?
<maxjezy> typ facebook och google och sånt
<ispookan> Kan man inte sluta med sånt så är man ju bra beng.
<maxjezy> vem som helst kan fastna i facebook, när det är försent finns det inget sätt att avsluta sitt facebookande
<maxjezy> facebook kan man inte ens avsluta, dom är som crackdealern som våldgästar dig i sömnen med sprutan
<maxjezy> internet har man även sett att det leder till prostitution
<maxjezy> så folk ska ha råd med nästa interneträkning
<ispookan> Jag hade inga problem att avsluta mitt och radera det.
<maxjezy> för att fortsätta sitt prostituionerande
<maxjezy> internetprostitutionen är ca 50000% större än den på gatan dessutom.
<maxjezy> politikerna står helt tysta och bryr sig inte för att frågan är för het att ta i
<Markk> Dags att införskaffa lite tjockare handskar då.
<Markk> Så att man inte bränner sig.
<ispookan> Och nu ska jag tillbaka till jobbet. Vi ses.
<maxjezy> grupptrycket gör att det är svårt att sluta med internet dessutom
<Markk> Halka inte.
<maxjezy> nämner man att man ska lämna internet så börjar alla nära o kära klaga på en
<maxjezy> säger att facebook är harmlöst, men endå sitter de där online 17 timmar om dagen
<maxjezy> det är för mig konstigt att arbetsnarkoman är ett svenskt ord
<maxjezy> what's next, bussåkarnarkoman?
<maxjezy> idag är det 2 månader +10 dagar till skiten är slut
<maxjezy> mayakalendern dvs, kanske är det en ny tid där marijuanan är laglig i hela världen som väntar
<maxjezy> varför skulle den annars heta maja kalendern
<arcsky> svenska tecken i irssi hur fixar jag?
<maxjezy> arcsky http://hex29a.wordpress.com/2008/03/31/hur-man-far-svenska-tecken-att-fungera-i-irssi/
<maxjezy> vet inte om den guiden är bra men
<arcsky> maxjezy: tack , ska kolla
<arcsky> äöäööfungerade dock inte for mig =/
<maxjezy> arcsky: ah, du får nog vänta in eliten
<maxjezy> jag googlade bara. använder inte irssi själv.
<maxjezy> mIRC här :)
<arcsky> okay tack anda
<STORA_SNOPPAR> Hejsan
<STORA_SNOPPAR> Aa, det e jag igen
<STORA_SNOPPAR> Jag kallas fór "STORA_SNOPPAR" eftersom att jag har en sádan váldigt stor snopp
<STORA_SNOPPAR> Tack fór att ni har lást mina meddelande
<STORA_SNOPPAR> Jag máste gá nu. Hej sá lánge. Vi ses senare.
<andol> Fascinerande :)
<Spookan> einand: Somnat eller?
<realubot> Yo!
<Spookan> realubot: Yeah massa!
<realubot> Nu har Ubuntu börjat tigga pengar av alla som laddar ner iso-filer också.
<realubot> Det kommer upp en sida där dom vill att man ska betala med paypal innan man kommer vidare till hämtningen.
<christoffer> realubot, mjo, enligt Jono Bacon är det tydligen många som har frågat efter möjligheten att donera pengar. Jag tycker de la in den möjligheten på helt fel ställe
<christoffer> borde bara vara en liten knapp bredvid själva länken till filen istället för en helt egen sida
<realubot> christoffer: Framförallt så ligger download-länken för långt ner på sidan. Detta leder till att man måste klicka två ggr (tre totalt) för att ladda ner en iso. Det borde vara max 2 klick.
<realubot> Så donera-alt. borde ligga sist. Efter att webbläsaren börjat hämta iso:n.
<realubot> Sedan så ger detta intrycket att Ubuntu kostar pengar. Alla förstår kanske inte att det är frivilligt.
<realubot> Man måste leta efter "
<realubot> Not now, take me to the download ›
<realubot> "
<realubot> Dessutom syns den inte på donera-sidan utan att man skrollar ner.
<realubot> Den är för svår att hitta helt enkelt.
<christoffer> mmm
<christoffer> har stor skärm så såg "Not now, take me to the download" direkt
<christoffer> men på min bärbara blir det nog till att scrolla
<realubot> Jag har 23" och 1920x1080 och nästan fullscreen på Fx.
<andol> Japp, blir en väldig skillnad på upplevelsen nu när jag tittar på sidan på jobbdatorns stora skärm kontra vad hemmalaptopen visade igår.
 * andol skulle inte bli förvånad ifall de som designat webbplatsen sitter med stora fina skärmar :)
<speakman> plötsligt kan jag inte nå facebook.com...hmm
<EAG> nån som har någon erfarenhet av liferay i skarp miljö?
<realubot> christoffer: http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/9679/ubuntum.png
<speakman> www.facebook.com is an alias for www.c10r.facebook.com.
<speakman> www.c10r.facebook.com has IPv6 address 2a03:2880:2050:1f01:face:b00c::
<realubot> speakman: Underbart.
<speakman> "face" :)
<speakman> får ingen ipv4-adress alls av www.fb.com
<speakman> vad är googles dns? 4.4.4.4? 8.8.8.8?
<andol> speakman: 8.8.8.8 samt 8.8.4.4
<speakman> tack
<christoffer> realubot, mmm det som är skillnaden ...jag använder en 1920x1200 upplösning
<christoffer> just för att ser mer text =)
<christoffer> *se
<speakman> då var jag igång igen, va fan..
<andol> speakman: Såtillvida du inte hellre föredrar 2001:4860:4860::8888 alt 2001:4860:4860::8844 förstås :)
<realubot> Man får ta det onda med det goda. Ubuntu har påträngande doneringssida men har som kompensation spärrat facebook.com i Ubuntu.
<christoffer> haha
<realubot> christoffer: Mm.
<speakman> andol: :p
<andol> speakman: Verkar förövrigt som om derfian ser precis detsamma - https://plus.google.com/115459343313767139951/posts/3rucrxVQU5s
<einand> realubot: http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/karriar/profilgranskad-pa-internet_7572810.svd#xtor=AD-500-[svd.se/naringsliv]-[]-[Textlank]-[aftonbladet]-[]-[]
<David-A> på tv "Kobra" SVT1 1:30-2:00. kulturprogram i världsklass. del 2 om domedagen. repris fr ons
#ubuntu-se 2012-10-12
<einand> f
<coffe> nerräkningen har börjat
<speakman> till?
<coffe> jag slutar detta jobbet
<coffe> jag går hem + helg
<speakman> började inte den nedräkning i måndags?
<coffe> speakman,  den har vart igång ett tag.
<Markk> antii: Zoomzoom
<Markk> antii: Där?
<realubot> Inet har bytt logga.
<realubot> https://www.inet.se/images/header_logo.png
 * realubot gillar den gamla mer. Den animerade gubben.
<realubot> einand: Postade ju länken 13:38 i går.
<realubot> einand: Intressant.
<realubot> Fx 16.0.1 rullades ut till Fx i Ubuntu 12.04 nu.
<realubot> 16.0.1 är en säkerhetsuppdatering: http://zeenews.india.com/news/net-news/mozilla-takes-firefox-16-0-1-offline-due-to-major_805179.html
<realubot> Ni som manuellt uppdaterar Ubuntu - gör en säkerhetsuppdatering för att uppdtera nya 16.0.0 till 16.0.1.
<larsemil> Är inte firefox roling release nuförtiden?
<Markk> jo
<Markk> Jag har kört Fx 16 ganska länge nu.
<einand> någon smartskalle stall min iPad igår
<Screedo> goddag
<Screedo> einand: Det var tråkigt att höra.
<cutgah> Hej hur hittar en lista på linux fonts, där man kan se hur de ser ut liksom
<johanbr> cutgah: gnome-font-viewer
<cutgah> och är det nån som har en underbar font i sin terminal? =)
<cutgah> hmm, men finns det nåt sätt så man får upp en lista på 100 fonts att kolla igenom? :S
<cutgah> eller typ på internet..
<johanbr> vad är det för fel på listan som gnome-font-viewer ger?
<cutgah> den säger bara att jag måste ha en inputfile. och jag vet inte hur jag isf skulle göra för att få den att skriva ut en lista på massor
<cutgah> och det finns ingen man eller --help
<johanbr> ?? om jag bara kör gnome-font-viewer visar den alla installerade fonter
<cutgah> :S inte för mig
<cutgah> mikael@mikael-G53JW:~$ gnome-font-viewer
<cutgah> Usage: gnome-font-viewer fontfile
<cutgah> kanske måste köra en apt-get upgrade..
<cutgah> kan man uppgrader selektivt?
<cutgah> så jag slipper hela systemet :P
<Spookan> einand: Aktiverade du "hitta min ipad"?
<johanbr> cutgah: annars, starta libreoffice eller abiword och titta igenom fonterna där
<cutgah> johanbr: ait
<cutgah> tack =)
<realubot> Markk: Kört Fx länge? I Ubuntu? Det rullades ju ut nyss?
<realubot> 10 oktober tror jag Fx skickades ut i Ubuntu 12.04.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Mozilla Firefox 16.0 on Ubuntu 12.10
<realubot> Enlarge picture
<realubot> Mozilla has uploaded a few minutes ago, October 9th, the final packages of the Mozilla Firefox 16.0 web browser for all supported platforms, including Linux, Mac OS X and Windows. "
<realubot> Så så länge kan ni ju inte ha kört en stable release i.a.f.
<realubot> einand: Varför klagar du på att Ubuntu har fått Firefox 16 först nu när det kom ut till alla operativsystem 9/10?
<Markk> realubot: Jag är med i beta-programmet.
<realubot> Markk: Jaha.
<realubot> Hm, svtplay fungerar inte nu i Fx 16.0.1. Frågan är om det är Firefox eller om problemet ligger någonannanstans.
<realubot> Det är något med flashplugin-paketet. I Chrome fungerar svtplay hur bra osm helst. I Chromium och Fx så fungerar det inte alls.
<realubot> Vad håller Canonical på med? Dom får ju se till att grejerna fungerar innan dom rullar ut uppdateringar till Fx och flashplugin-installer.
<andol> Tja, liksom inte så att Canonical/Ubuntu nödvändigtvis har jättemycket flexiblitet gällande vad de kan göra med Flash...
<realubot> andol: Dom kan väl testa att skiten fungerar innan dom skickar ut uppdateringar?
<realubot> Det fungerade ju pre Fx ver. 16. I 16.0.1 så har Flash slutat fungera i Fx.
<realubot> Det fungerar i.o.f.s. på youtube så Canonical är ursäktade. Dom kan väl inte hålla koll på alla lokala vidoesajter.
<andol> realubot: Givet hur otroligt dåligt det är säkerhetsmässigt med en ouppdaterad flash, hur mycket tycker du ska blocka en uppdatering utav flashplugin-installern?
<realubot> andol: Nej, det ligger något i det.
<realubot> andol: Så det blir inte bättre än så här då?
<Peyam___M> ngn som e grym på att räkna tröghetsmoment?
<realubot> Einstein.
<andol> realubot: Gällande flash? Antagligen inte, med tanke på hur lågt Adobe prioriterar dess Linuxstöd nuförtiden.
<realubot> Newton var nog inte helt kass på tröghetsmoment heller.
<Peyam___M> jasså
<Peyam___M> jag tror inte att han kunde räkna det för komplicerade saker
<Peyam___M> eller?
<Peyam___M> eller så visste han men han inte orkade
<realubot> Newton?
<Peyam___M> a
<Peyam___M> eller?
<realubot> Varför skulle han inte orka?
<Peyam___M> Euler e bra
<realubot> Han också ja.
<Peyam___M> de kallar Newtons lag..Euler
<Peyam___M> Newton e knapp med ngnstans
<realubot> Newton orkade med fysik och matematik. Dessutom utbildade han sig till präst vid sidan av. Det är annat än att installera Ubuntu vid sidan av Windows.
<realubot> Newton är ju nr 1.
<realubot> Ingen klår Newton.
<Peyam___M> näää
<Peyam___M> Han var okej..
<Peyam___M> men han sög på matte
<Peyam___M> Euler var bäst
<realubot> Newton säg inte på matematik.
<Peyam___M> Euler har masor med egna metoder för  datorbaserade räkningar
<realubot> Newton var ju grym på matematik. Integral och differentialkalkylen, yuo know.
<realubot> *you
<Peyam___M> Newtons raphs metod finns väl men vet ej om det var från honom
<realubot> Det är ju Newton som ligger bakom derivering.
<realubot> Utan derivata är du ganska kokt som matematiker.
<realubot> Peyam___M: Sluta klaga på Newton nu och lös din tröghetsuppgift
<realubot> Peyam___M: Du skämmer ju ut hela kanalen genom att hålla på och vela med en så enkel sak som tröghetsmoment.
<Screedo> godkväll
<_Trullo> sudo mount -t aufs -o br:/media/1/dir1=RO:/media/2/dir2=RO \ none /mnt/dir3 hur ska denna raden se ut i fstab?
<Peyam___M> realubot: men derivata e ju väl inte från newton
<Peyam___M> min mmamma kunde ha kommit på de trmed
<johanbr> _Trullo: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-982928.html
<Peyam___M> newton suger
<andol> _Trullo: Ska det vara en \ mellan RO och non, eller kan det vara ett radbryte
<andol> _Trullo: Givet att \ inte ska vara med så blir det något i stil med följande:
<andol> none    /mnt/dir3    aufs    br:/media/1/dir1=RO:/media/2/dir2=RO    0  0
<andol> _Trullo: Nu har jag dock ingen som helst susning om aufs, utan det där vart en generell översättning från mount till fstab.
<realubot> Peyam___M: Det var ju Newton som differentialkalkylen: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Differentialkalkyl
<realubot> *som "upptäckte"
<Peyam___M> so what?
<realubot> "Differentialkalkylen utvecklades främst under 1600-talet, även om den var känd före dess. Descartes skrift La Géometri (1637) fick stort inflytande och ledde så småningom fram till Newtons och Leibniz oberoende upptäckter av sambandet mellan tangenter och areor som lade grunden till den moderna integral- och differentialkalkylen."
<Peyam___M> laplace e bäst
<realubot> Oberoende av Leibnitz. Så honom kan du också fråga om tröghetsmoment.
<realubot> Peyam___M: Ingen slår Newton.
<realubot> Peyam___M: Han gjorde stora insatser i matematik OCH fysik. Slå det om du kan din ingenjörswannabe.
<andol> johanbr: Ahh, missade helt din länk, men bra att svaren i alla fall stämmer överens då :)
<Peyam___M> Jag e faktiskt ingenjör :D
<andol> Peyam___M, realubot: Ni kanske kan ta ert munhuggandes någon annanstans?
<Peyam___M> men Newton har gjort basic grejer
<Peyam___M> Han kan knappt klara om han fanns nu
<Peyam___M> Euler är bäst
<Peyam___M> Man kallar newtons lag för Eulers lag ibland
<realubot> Peyam___M: Newtons lag? Newtons lagAR om jag får be.
<realubot> Peyam___M: Är du fördig med din ingenjörsutbildning?
<realubot> *färdig
<Peyam___M> Newstons lagar
<Peyam___M> går fjärde året
<Peyam___M> Newton är gymnasie snubbe
<realubot> Jo.
<realubot> andol: Vad säger du? Newton eller Peyam___M? Vem är störst?
<andol> realubot: Ähh, torde ju vara allmänt kännt att störst av dem alla var Dennis Ritchie.
<Peyam___M> Jag kan mkt mer än Newton
<Peyam___M> han kan inte ens skriva en while slinga
<David-A> nyss på tv "Dokument utifrån - Glödlampskonspirationen" Kunskapskanalen 22:00-22:55. om planerat åldrande i produkter "som leder till jobb och ekonomisk tillväxt". repris från maj
<Peyam___M> realubot: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwKl-Ng084U
<Peyam___M> kolla på den här videon
<Peyam___M> WTF
<_Trullo> andol, jag provar
<nighter> :->
<nighter> Vad använder egentligen google ens mac address och geolocation till? Varför bryr dom sig ens
<nighter> varför vill de veta det.
<nighter> sitter jag och funderar på, på kvällskvisten.
<andol> nighter: Med reservation för att du använder Chrome, och att Chrome gör något elakt, så har jag svårt att tänka mig att Google ens vet om din mac-address.
<nighter> nja dom samlar ju in ens mac adress med den där google bilen det är ju känt.
<nighter> när den åker runt och tar bilder känner de av ens trådlösa nätverk exakt vad man befinner sig
<nighter> sparar infon.
<nighter> sen söker man på ens mac adress i deras api så får man en exakt träff var man bor.
<nighter> scary.
<nighter> geolocation api.
<andol> nighter: Jo, är din dator ansluten via trådlöst nätverk så skulle de förvisso kunna snappa upp mac-adressen den vägen.
<nighter> ja det är de dom gör men jag förstår inte varför dom bryr sig om det och sparar ner den informationen.
<nighter> ska de använda den till
<David-A> nighter: de synkroniserar gps-positioner med wifi-routrar så man kan positionera sig med wifi om man inte har gps (inomhus t.ex)
<nighter> ok
<David-A> nighter: du kan sapotera det genom att flytta omkring en massa wifi-routrar
<David-A> *sabotera
<EAG> allt för att kunna sälja rätt sorts reklamplatser till olika företag
<EAG> så att du får upp "rätt" skit i din telefon
<David-A> för att kunna geo-positionera utan satelit-signaler, med wifi-signaler
<andol> EAG: Njae, sälja reklam är väl i och för sig bara en utav orsakerna. Den andra orsaken är ju att det faktiskt går att ge mycket bättre svar på vissa sorters sökning, ifall man säg vill veta närmasta bensinstation, vilka resturanger som finns i området, etc.
<nighter> ganska nice sätt att utnyttja om du vill spåra nån för skräma skiten av dem.
<nighter> om man vill det.
<andol> Just att kunna göra sökning utifrån var man befinner sig är ju riktigt trevligt när man befinner sig i en främmande stad till exempel.
<EAG> andol: jo, men det som är överordnat är ju att kunna sälja rätt reklam
<EAG> tid oc plats
<EAG> och efter person
<EAG> tiden då man fick "neutrala" söksvar är väl sedan länge förbi
<EAG> (vad det nu innebar för den delen)
<EAG> nån som har några erfarenheter av liferay att dela med sig av?
<nighter> Det är en CMS va? Nopp aldrig lekt med.
<EAG> mja, det är mer än så
<nighter> oki
<EAG> det var väldigt lätt att komma igång med, men något svårt att överblicka
<EAG> tänkte mest ifall nån har erfarenheter av att jobba med det och att sätta upp något större i företagssammanhang
<andol> Hört motsvarande om Othello :)
<EAG> andol: är det något liknande?
<nighter> blää man skulle vilja göra något produktivt känns som man slänger bort massa tid bara av att sitta och dega, men jag orkar inte :P
<nighter> allså med datorn.
<nighter> :->
<EAG> dra ditt strå till folding-stacken då
<EAG> :)
<EAG> eller seti
<andol> EAG: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Othello_(spel)
<nighter> :P
<EAG> andol: ok :)
<andol> Ah, här är frasen jag tänkte på: "Othello - en minut att lära en livstid att bemästra."
<EAG> aja.. ibland undrar jag om det inte är så att communityversionerna av dessa opensource-verktyg får lite lagom dålig dokumentation just för att det ska vara svårt att hantera dem utan betald support
<EAG> go är väl bland det värsta att bemästra
<nighter> är det skrivet i google go?
<andol> EAG: Jo, visst känns det som om det lätt kan finnas ett sådant ekonomiskt incitament. Å andra sidan är det ju även så att det är vansinnigt tråkigt att dokumentera, så är man inte tvingad till det så blir det lätt inte av...
<nighter> aha ni snackar brädspel.
<EAG> nighter: ja :)
<nighter> :P
<EAG> andol: jo det är väl så.. förvisso är mycket dokumentation av bra kvalitet också
<EAG> det måste man verklige säga
<andol> EAG: Japp, all eloge till folk som faktiskt skriver (bra) dokumentation, och då särskilt i open-source sammanhang.
<EAG> jag är oerhört fascinerad över utvecklingen som varit senaste 15-20 årend
<EAG> dagens tonåringar har ju inte direkt upplevt uppsvinget på det sättet
<EAG> tänk vilka verktyg som finns tillgängliga idag (senaste 3-4 åren) helt gratis
<David-A> appropå dokumentation. idealt ska man skriva den först, och programmet sen.
<EAG> jag vill uppleva riktig augmented reality i praktisk användbar form
<EAG> hoppas det blir nån ordning på google glasses eller dylika projekt
<nighter> Läser endå aldrig dokumentation. Om nån skriver något på jobbet som jag måste interagera med så öppnar jag den i ILSPY se hur han gjort det eller immunity debugger om det inte är .NET då. Tycker att jag fattar mer av det. Men visst man borde väll ha bra dokumentation egentligen, men ja vet inte. Vana kanske.
<nighter> eller så läser man bara källkoden vilket är bra när det är opensource :P
<David-A> nighter: nej, man ska inte skriva dok först för att nån ska läsa den, man ska skriva den först för att programmet ska bli lättanvänt.
<David-A> nighter: det handlar om incitament. programmeraren kan frestas göra genvägar i koden, men som leder till specialfall och undantag för användaren. programmeraren inser att spara 3 rader kod leder till 6 rader mer dokumentation
<nighter> jag är väll som majoriteten hatar att dokumentera.
<nighter> tyvärr.
<David-A> nighter: kan det vara att du gjort program med oregelbundenheter och undantag som är svåra att förklara? eller är det organisationens regler för dokumentationens stil och format som gör det onödigt krångligt?
<nighter> haha nej jag vill bara bli klar och känner mig oprudoktiv om ska stanna upp och dokumentera så då bestämmer jag mig för göra det när jag är klar som jag inte orkar oftast eller så blir det snabbt och dåligt :P
<nighter> men det är min svaghet då, får man väl tränapå.
<nighter> men om organisationen var hårdare på det skulle det funka bättre.
<nighter> men dokumenterar så klart i koden men det är också för jag tycker det ser snyggare ut tycker ser tomt och fult ut om inte skriver en liten förklaring ibland :P
<David-A> nighter: dok i koden är väl i första hand för andra programmerare, inte slutanvändarna
<andol> David-A: Såtillvida man nu inte ser andra programmare som slutanvändarna? :)
<David-A> nighter: om du tänker att du måste skriva en lagom fullständig text för "--help"-flaggan, då känns det antagligen inte så motigt. i så fall beror nog tröskeln organisationens påtvingade regler för hur dokumentationen ska se ut.
#ubuntu-se 2012-10-13
 * David-A fick ingen 00-dans inatt heller
<riekenber> Hello
<Screedo> god morgon
<segoflic> morrn
<Spookan> God morgon riekenber & Screedo.
<segoflic> selektiv minsann!
<coffe> *gäsp*
 * segoflic gympatigäspar
<segoflic> eh
<segoflic> sympati*
<coffe> tack
<coffe> kan de inte vara måndag snart ?
<madbear> vaj?
<madbear> mörrn förresten
<coffe> börjar mitt nya jobb då
<segoflic> madbear: !
<madbear> segoflic: tjenna
<segoflic> Det får gärna vara helg så länge det går!
<segoflic> Prov på onsdag :(
<coffe> nej nej  ingen helt
<coffe> helg
<segoflic> coffe: Nu tar du och lugnar ner dig :(
<segoflic> Mer helg till folket!
<coffe> ähh
<coffe> håller på å dra in 12.10
<coffe> får se vad som går sönder
<segoflic> din dator! AKTA! :D
<coffe> har några , så man får leka
<segoflic> madbear: hur trivs du i 08?
<markus___> Hejsan
<segoflic> Hej madbear
<segoflic> markus___:
<Spookan> markus___: Hej hej.
<madbear> segoflic: jo helt ok
<segoflic> madbear: det lät inte som alldeles awesome :D
<madbear> jojo det e liksom mycket nu bara, har inte tänkt på det typ
<madbear> funderar....
<segoflic> Aha
<madbear> funderar........
<segoflic> vad funderar du över? o
<segoflic> :o
<madbear> jo över hur jag trivs
<madbear> men det e bra som fan tror jag
<segoflic> haha
<segoflic> okej
<realubot> nighter: Det kallas övervakning. Varför skulle företag och myndigheter inte registrera dig när dom har möjlighet till det?
<realubot> Det ingår väl i maktutövningen att ha koll på folket.
<realubot> Räkna med att ni är/blir övervakade om det går att övervaka er.
<realubot> Tyvärr hjälper det inte att inte använda Internet heller för då sticker ni ut för att ni inte facebookar, twittrar, bloggar e.t.c.
<realubot> Så lösningen är att skapa en mycket avancerad fejkprofil som ni lever ett dubbelliv med på nätet.
<realubot> med samma personnr som ni har.
<realubot> Ni frå lägga några timmar/dygn på att gilla Big Brother, Solsidan-länkar m.m. på Facebook.
<realubot> *får
<realubot> SÃ¥ ni verkar normala.
<realubot> Men inte ens detta hjälper för era vänner kommer avslöja er.
<realubot> Det märks vilka ni är vänner med IRL och på nätet. Och era vänner IRL kommer att avslöja er.
<realubot> Det var mycket smart av CIA att utveckla Facebook.
 * realubot börjar dagen med att så ett frö till en ny (?) konspirationsteori.
<realubot> einand: Hur stals iBaden då?
<realubot> einand: Du skulle haft sådan där spårningsprogram i.
<realubot> Så att du hade kunnat uppge exakt var din stulna iBad är för polisen som i sin tur inte hade lyft ett finger för att gripa tjuven.
<coffe> delhage,  vaken ?  eller någon som har tips på OS köra på en laptop om man vill komma så nära redhat som möjligt ?
<delhage> coffe: centos
<delhage> om man inte kör "äkta"
<coffe> delhage,  tack
<coffe> har ingen äkta än
<coffe> tänkte lära mig lite i helgen
<cutgah> går det köra "python2" i terminalen och direkt komma till prompten utan all versioninfotext?
<cutgah> typ silent start..
<segoflic> Mm.. centos
<segoflic> snart är det minsann dags igen
<cutgah> aaa python2 2>/dev/null funkade
<cutgah> är det någon som använder ConqueTerm till vim ?
<cutgah> does anyone know how to execute multiple commands in ConqueTerm?
<cutgah> eg: execute 'ConqueTermSplit python <random filename> | python'
<Nafallo> andol: lust att starta om adder?
<einand> realubot: jag hade ju spårningsprogram i, men hjälper ju inte om den blir resettad
<andol> Nafallo: Vill du synka och få det gjort samtidigt som du ev. vill starta om pony?
<Nafallo> andol: pony kor ksplice :-)
<andol> Nafallo: praktiskt
<andol> Nafallo: Tja, lutar åt att det är lika bra att göra omstarten min kvällstid, då det är sen natt för de flesta andra som kan tänkas vilja besöka webbplatsen.
<Screedo> goddag
<Nafallo> andol: okay
<Nafallo> andol: cart att fundera pa ocksa ar uppgradering till precise
<andol> Nafallo: Japp, ligger dock ett antal punkter högre på prio-listan just nu.
<Nafallo> :-)
<markus___> hello!
<einand> störigt att chrome plockat bort progressbaren på upploads
<riekenber> hi
<einand> vad förderar ni på fotografier png eller jpg?
<riekenber> what do you know of the norsemen visit to america?
<markus___> einand: jpg
<HakanS> !svenska | riekenber
<ubot2> riekenber: This is a Swedish support channel. If you'd like support in English, please visit #ubuntu.
<andol> einand: Tja, använder väl jpeg i huvudsak därför att det är det vanliga valet, inte därför att jag gjort något aktivt övervägande. Potentiella fördelar png? Att det har icke-förstörande komprimering?
<alcatelfan> hej
<joel135> hejhej
<nighter> blää, segt.
<einand> andol: jag får konstiga artifakter på väldigt färgrika bilder med jpeg, nackdelen är dock att bilderna blir gigantistk stora
<nighter> Party sugen men kan inte göra något åt det. :(
<einand> nighter: gå på party
<nighter> Går icke! Känns som ett stort moment 22 just nu!
<nighter> Hur en gör blir de inge bra :P
<Spookan> einand: Tjena!
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<SD2014> Hej
<SD2014> Vad tycker ni om Jimmie Åkesson?
<einand> SD2014: i denna kanalen är politik bannlyst, oavsätt åsikt om personen
<SD2014> Oh heck man... jag vill inte prata om politik. Jag vill bara prata om Jimmie Åkesson eftersom att han är söt
<einand> tror mer du är inne här för att trolla
<SD2014> aa det är jag
<SD2014> Jag är också inne här för att öva min svenska
<Spookan> SD2014: Kanske finns andra kanaler för det?
<SD2014> Ah
<SD2014> Kanske
<einand> 21:27:52 -!- dusthillguy (Patrick) [~patrickm@83-216-157-38.christ543.adsl.metronet.co.uk] has joined #ubuntu-se
<einand> 21:03:29 -!- STORA_SNOPPAR (Patrick) [~patrickm@83-216-157-38.christ543.adsl.metronet.co.uk] has joined #ubuntu-se
<einand> 22:41:08 -!- BjornRanelid [~patrickm@83-216-157-38.christ543.adsl.metronet.co.uk] has quit [Quit: Leaving]
<einand> 21:54:15 -!- SD2014 (Patrick M) [~peenisexp@83-216-157-38.christ543.adsl.metronet.co.uk] has joined #ubuntu-se
<einand> tror inte det, tror du är här för att trolla
<SD2014> Lägg av nu
<SD2014> Jag måste gå nu
<SD2014> Hej då
<einand> 01:08:50 -!- JimmieAkesson is "Patrick M" on #ubuntu-se
<einand> 01:08:51 -!- JimmieAkesson (Patrick M) [~peenisexp@83-216-157-38.christ543.adsl.metronet.co.uk] has joined #ubuntu-se
<JimmieAkesson> Argh
<Spookan> *skrattar*
<JimmieAkesson> PENIS FOREVER!!! !!! !!!
#ubuntu-se 2012-10-14
<Screedo> god morgon
<Spookan> God morgon.
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.471162/9-utrotningshotade-it-arter
<swecarp> einand:  den är bra
<einand> Original: Dan Tynan, InfoWorld
<einand> Översättning och bearbetning: Daniel Åhlin
<einand> IDG News
<einand> suck
<einand> inte ens svensk
 * realubot gör mun-mot-mun-metoden på kanalen.
 * Screedo slänger ut tungan
 * Screedo reser sig upp och springer naken genom kanalen, nynnandes på Ghostbusters signaturmelodi.
 * Markk sträcker ut benet så att Screedo snavar på det och ramlar ner på golvet.
<x_link> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/aftonbladetlive/
<x_link> Person ska hoppa från 36km i luften.
 * Markk ropar åt Screedo: "FREEZE, MOTHERFUCKER, you're under arrest for disorderly conduct!"
<Markk> x_link: haha
<Markk> Så länkar du till Aftonbladet?
<Markk> x_link: http://www.redbullstratos.com/live
<x_link> Spelar roll =)
<x_link> Siddan verkar inte laddas ordentligt här.
<Markk> DÃ¥ligt
<x_link> Ja
<antii> Det var häftigt.
<realubot> En person ska hoppa från 36 km höjd. Frågan är ... varför?
<realubot> *39 km
<HeMan> realubot: försent, han har redan hoppat
<realubot> HeMan: Jag läste det precis.
<realubot> Synd att jag inte hann stoppa honom.
<realubot> Det är ju också ett sätt att bli känd på. Träna i 5 år för att åka upp i en heliumballong och sedan spränga ljudvallen på väg ner.
<realubot> Ja, ja, grattis säger vi till österrikaren med det lustiga namnet.
<realubot> Vad är det med Elin Lantos ögon? Det är något skumt med hennes ögon.
<Nafallo> http://t.co/BvexuJyb
<HeMan> realubot: en idé! du kan ju hoppa 40000 meter!
<HeMan> realubot: om du hoppar en meter framåt 40000 ggr så blir du värre!
<Nafallo> ...och våt!
 * realubot tycker att Elisabeth Olsson Wallin borde gå en Photoshop-kurs.
 * einand tycker att han borde lära sig vem Elisabeth Olsson Wallin är
<einand> Nafallo: beror på hur fort han gör det
<einand> realubot: var 3981 meter
#ubuntu-se 2013-10-07
<em> hallo
<HeMan> Morrn!
<andol> halloj
<Henric> Kommer ifrån Windows och Visual Studio för C++-programmering. Vad rekommenderar ni på Ubuntu för programmeringsprogram för C++? :)
<bamsefar> gcc och vim
<larsemil> sakjur: vi håller på att bygga ett html5 multiplayer spel.
<HeMan> Henric: beror nog på vad man gillar
<HeMan> Henric: själv är jag svag för det lite mer minimalistiska så jag kör vim
<HeMan> Henric: Eclipse är för de som gillar det lite svulstigare
<larsemil> Henric: finns inget som riktigt kan mäta sig med visual studio. Visual studio är outstanding i sin kategori som komplett IDE.
<Henric> HeMan: Mjo jag har precis börjat med programmeringen så kanske behöver en lite mer heavy-weight IDE till en början :
<larsemil> Henric: men jag hade kollat på eclipse
 * hexabit kör också vim
<Henric> Jag tankar ner Eclipse. Kanske blir det vim i framtiden när jag lärt mig grunderna :)
<Henric> Tack
<andol> Henric: Bara som ett litet förtydligande, när folk säger vim så menar de egentligen emacs :-)
<larsemil> http://labs.daladevelop.se/BashThatDev-Frontend/
<larsemil> pre-alpha
<bamsefar> andol: Hahaha
<Barre> morrn
<Coffe> tjo
<sakjur> irc
<Barre> *sigh*
<andol> Barre: Vadnu?
<Barre> andol: trött, tredje veckan med resor tröttar ut en gammal man
<andol> Barre: Varthän är du runt och flänger då?
<Barre> andol: denna vecka i malmö
<HeMan> Barre: men då kan du utforska om Malmö faktiskt har Sveriges bästa falaflar!
<Barre> HeMan: jag tänkte det på Lunchen men han inte, ikväll är det middag och imorgon hinner jag inte heller. Förhoppningingsvis på Onsdag (men jag är tveksam)
<andol> Barre: Förväntas träffa massa kunder och sådär när det är måltidsdags?
<Barre> andol: det är korrekt
<Barre> :/
<yarre> Nån som vet var man kan hitta en android image för typ vmware där google play ingår?
<andol> yarre: Jag *gissar* att det blir lurigt, då just Play med tillhörande innehåll verkvar vara det Google håller hårdast i vad gäller licensering etc.
<yarre> andol, http://androvm.org/blog/download/
<yarre> inte såå lurigt :D
<andol> Tja, verkar som om jag gissade fel då.
<hplc> vet nån hur man får bort det extremt påfrestande popup fönstret i kubuntu?, nån lösenords ruta, det spelar ingen roll vad man skriver eller trycker, den kommer tillbaka hela tiden, är det nåt med nätverk?
<andol> sakjur: Du som kör med .is, noterat att även den toppdomänen nu är dnssecig?
<sakjur> andol: nej, det har jag ite
<sakjur> :)
<sakjur> grymt
<sakjur> det är väl bara att fixa då :)
<andol> Precis!
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> ny vecka, nya tag?
<swecarp> japp
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> ngn som kör Xubuntu här?
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> grabbar
<Peyam> jag behöver updater från 12.10 xubuntu
<Peyam> jag tänkte lägga till resources
<Peyam> men hittar inge de http:/// grej
#ubuntu-se 2013-10-08
<HeMan> Morrn!
<bamsefar> Morrn
<Coffe> morr
<bamsefar> :(
<Coffe> :)
<hexabit> morrn!
<Coffe> Hur är det med alla här , själv hinner man aldrig med hänga här längre efter man bytt jobb.
<andol> Coffe: Får du inte irc:a på arbetstid längre? :P
<Coffe> andol: jo, men hinner aldrig
<HeMan> hur hittar vilka paket som lagrar saker i ett bibliotek?
<HeMan> jag vill söka i repositoriet, inte vad jag installerat
<sakjur> HeMan: Hur menar du?
<HeMan> sakjur: jag skulle vilja hitta paket som installerar saker i /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/krb5/plugins för att se vilka plugins det finns till kerberos
<sakjur> ah
<andol> HeMan: dpkg -S /sökväg/till/filnman
<HeMan> andol: men det är väl bara det jag redan installerat?
<andol> Ahh, du tänker så
<andol> apt-file search /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/krb5/plugins
<sakjur> andol:
<HeMan> andol: perfa
<HeMan> det jag egentligen letade efter var ett sätt att använda antingen "vanlig" otp eller en yubikey för kerberos-autenticering
<sakjur> HeMan: jag fick up http://paste.ubuntu.com/6208393/
<HeMan> sakjur: i alla fall i saucy finns även krb5-sync-plugin som skriver där
<sakjur> https://www.nordu.net/~linus/INSTALL-krb5-fast-otp.html <- HeMan
<HeMan> sakjur: jo jag började titta på den, men gillar egentligen inte att behöva underhålla något så pass viktigt som en kdc med mjukvaruuppdateringar själv
<HeMan> sakjur: http://web.mit.edu/~kerberos/krb5-devel/doc/admin/otp.html föreslår att man kan använda radius som backend för otp
<HeMan> ett annat alternativ skulle kunna vara att köra pkinit med x509-certet som finns i yubikey neo
<HeMan> fast ett problem är att jag inte vet vad preauth är i kerberos...
<hexabit> Någon som använder cowsay?
<hexabit> well.. En bekant tyckte att det skulle vara roligare med lite damer istället för en kossa.
<hexabit> SÃ¥ jag kodade ihop en "chicksay". :) http://www.codeland.se/pup_pplog.pl?viewDetailed=00043
<andol> hexabit: Lite pubertalt?
<hexabit> andol: Ja kanske en smula. Men man kan säga att jag gjorde den på ett uppdrag av en klient. ;)
<bamsefar> andol: Morrn
<bamsefar> andol: Om jag har en klass jre och en klass tomcat, (jre sköter om jre naturligt nog) och jag i tomcat-klassen vill speca att jag behöver jre; gör jag då Class["jre"] -> Class["tomcat"], i tomcat-klassen?
<bamsefar> Aha, require klassnamn bara. :)
<HeMan> bamsefar: du måste ju skriva puppet i din fråga, annars triggar ju inte mina highlights!
<Barre> bamsefar: rubber ducking
<bamsefar> Jahaja
<bamsefar> HeMan: Det är så man gör, iaf right?
<HeMan> bamsefar: tror det
<bamsefar> We'll see
<HeMan> bamsefar, Barre, andol: har ni tittat på saltstack något?
<bamsefar> Nope
<HeMan> ska tydligen också vara världens bästa
<bamsefar> Jasså
<bamsefar> Jag lär inte byta.
<andol> HeMan: Räknas det att jag vid något tillfälle besökt projektets hemsidan? :-)
<HeMan> andol: jag hade hoppats på lite mer men min fråga var tillräckligt öppen för att det ska räknas
<andol> HeMan: Något du seriöst överväger, eller mest lite nyfiken i största allmänhet?
<HeMan> andol: hörde floss weekly om den och tyckte den lät intressant
<Philip5> larsemil: lite kul med kdeconnect som tystar spotify när mobilen ringer. hade mobilen på ljudlöst så jag hade nog missat samtal annars :D
<Barre> HeMan: nope, har inte äns hört om den förens nu
<David-A> de sa just på tv att det är svårare att hitta Peter Higgs själv än Higgs partikel, han har varken telefon eller internet
<blurkis> haha.. riktigt stora akademiker tenderar att vara lite unikum :)
<David-A> på tv för en vecka sen "Bit-coin sprider sig i Tyskland". http://www.svtplay.se/klipp/1497967/bit-coin-sprider-sig-i-tyskland  (inslag i Aktuellt o troligen Rapport) (kommentarer av Peter Ravet inte med i klippet o försvunna i cyperrymden för evigt)
#ubuntu-se 2013-10-09
<morten771> hejgokväll är det några nattsuddande svenskar upp här?
<morten771> Jag har ett problem med mina logfiler, daemon.log och syslog fylls upp med "data ntfs-3g[1640]: ntfs_attr_pread error reading '/WINDOWS/$NtUninstallKB823182$/spuninst/spuninst.exe' at offset 0: 4096 <> -1: Value too large for defined data type" "Failed to decompress file: Value too large for defined data type" när jag försöker köra checksummor på windowspartitionens filer
<morten771> kan man få den att inte logga det? :-/
<morten771> hmm.. är det morgon redan. ouch
<andol> Jajjamensan! Rise and shine!
<madbear> oh boy!
<Linda^> åh pojke?
<madbear> det vet du, Linda^
<madbear> :D
<Linda^> madbear: Jag vet allt!
<andol> praktiskt
<coobra> kaffe råra
<yarre> Hur gör man om man vill byta ut en sträng med sed när strängen i sig innehåller "" eller '' ?
<hexabit> yarre: sed -i 's/"grön"/blå/g' filnamn.txt
<Barre> yarre: single quote ' måste du escapa med '\''  (oj vilken dålig svenska)
<Barre> echo "kalle 'plutt" | sed -e 's/'\''plutt/kalas/'
<hexabit> Någon som har tips på "dator relaterade böcker"? Dom här har jag läst nu: http://pastebin.com/BMWzm5pj
<hexabit> Men är ständigt på jakt efter fler. :)
<andol> hexabit: NÃ¥got utav Bruce Schneier kanske?
<hexabit> andol: Är det krypto-killen som jobbar åt Google?
<andol> hexabit: Krypto ja, Google nej - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bruce_Schneier
<hexabit> andol: aha ok ska kika. Tack för tipset! :)
<andol> hexabit: Hans tidiga böcker handlade mer om kryptering på en teknisk nivå, medans hans senare böcker fokuserat mer på säkerhet och dylikt ur mer allmänna perspektiv.
<hexabit> andol: ok låter bra.
<yarre> hexabit, tänk att det inte gick när jag testade första gången men gick andra >_<
<andol> Nafallo: Verkar som om adder just tappade nät?
<andol> Hmm, antagligen ingen tillfällighet att Nafallo pingade ut där :)
<andol> Nafallo: Näthicka?
<MarkusDBX> Någon mer än jag som använder vmbuilder? Är vmbuilder att se som ett föråldrat verktyg. Tycker inte jag hittar mycket helt ny dokumentation?
<MarkusDBX> Såg att det finns en vagrant provider för kvm på github, men verkar inte så testad.
 * MarkusDBX behöver hitta bästa sättet att dra igång kvm maskiner snabbt.
<__Trullo> http://imgur.com/aKouPuq
<David-A> nyss på tv "Dokument utifrån: Lobbyisterna" Kunskapskanalen 21:50-22:50. bra för konspirationsteoretiker. bl.a en politiker som inte hade lobbyister efter sig, men ville ha. äv microsoft med på ett hörn. (repris från januari, repris tor & fre)
#ubuntu-se 2013-10-10
<madbear> nyss på tv: 010101010101010101000001000011110001000100010010010101010
<andol> morgon
<Barre> morrn
<Markk> Guten morgen Barre
<larsemil> morrn
<larsemil> http://dalademokraten.se/2013/10/09/nordforening-bildad-i-dalarna/
<larsemil> 0/
<andol> larsemil: lokalkändis!
<larsemil> jodu!
<larsemil> radio, tv, och alla tidningar i länet hörde av sig
<andol> Vore det ofint att antyda att det kanske inte händer så mycket annat nuförtiden uppe i Dalarna? :)
<larsemil> tror snarare det handlar om hur bra pressmeddelanden man skriver. och det råkar jag vara en fena på.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<andol> larsemil: Det har du säkert rätt i.
<hexabit> morrn morrn! :)
<hexabit> larsemil: Nu när du är kändis, glöm inte bort mig. :)
<larsemil> tror mitt kändisskap redan gått över.
<hexabit> larsemil: Nä har pressen fått nos på en, så slutar dom aldrig. Tro mig. :)
<djsao> does anyone recommend a decent webhost that is cheap? (not loopia or crystone)
<Hund> djsao, Binero och One?
<djsao> hund, I checked one, it requires to have one webhosting per domain, I will check binero, thanks
<andol> djsao: https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/
<bamsefar> Puppet: Vad är vettigt att ha som resource default för null i parameteriserade klasser?
<andol> bamsefar: undef?
<bamsefar> undef funkar som i perl?
<bamsefar> Typ class foo ($kebab = undef) { if(!$kebab) { notify {"no kebab for me :(": } } } typ ?
<andol> bamsefar: Jupp
<andol> bamsefar: Eller ja, osäker på ifall du kan negera med ! i vilkorstestet, men annars så.
<Coffe> bamsefar: hungrig ?
<bamsefar> Coffe: Faktiskt inte
<arcsky> grabbäar vet ni hur jag kan fixa sÃa att inte menyern till tex terminalen synsmeny bar hogst ? istallet till sjalva terminalen
<bamsefar> andol: Kan man köra require klass flera gånger i samma scope, eller går det sönder då?
<bamsefar> Typ class mystuff { class { java_app1: } class { java_app2: } } där både java_app1 och java_app2 har require java_jre ?
<andol> bamsefar: vet ej
<andol> Borde vara lätt att testa :)
<bamsefar> andol: Jag har ingen stagemiljö för puppet, därför jag ställer dumma frågor. ;)
<bamsefar> http://emj.se/~emj/puppet_paste.txt <-- Det där skrev ut I'm foo en gång, det är ju bra. :)
<bamsefar> Funkade med en fil i foo-klassen också. :)
<bamsefar> Ingen duplicate definition-error.
<HeMan> kaffedags: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGtKGX8B9hU
<andol> bamsefar: Klart du har en stagingmiljö, full med användare :P
<bamsefar> :D
 * andol plockar fram klassikern http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5269/5616559901_8ca0186c11_z.jpg
<bamsefar> Hähää
<arcsky> maximera,minimera,exit ar nu hogst upp i hornet (i menyn) vill hellre det i programet
<andol> bamsefar: Fast seriöst, ett och annat går ju att testa rätt enkelt på en lokal maskin med puppet apply.
<arcsky> gar det att fixa?
<bamsefar> andol: Jepp, det gör det.
<blurkis> arcsky, gnome-tweak-tool?
<arcsky> blurkis: ne verkar inte ga att fixa :/
<arcsky> sa himla trist, ser ju helt retard ut
<blurkis> arcsky, men vad är problemet? På terminalfönsret så är väl alltid minimera, maximera-knapparna på fönstret uppe till vänster?
<arcsky> det har jag andrat sa den ar pa vanster sida, men maximerar jag sa kommer allt i den global menyn uppe till vÃanster
<blurkis> arcsky, ah, så är det ju på alla program.  Det är nog svårt att komma ifrån, gissningsvis så maximeras programet så pass att fönstret faktiskt går ända upp dit, och då.. ska den ju vara där.  du kan nog bara lösa det genom att faktiskt inte maximera det helt och hållet.  men gissning från min sida..
<blurkis> arcsky, alla program beter sig ju så
<arcsky> ja men varfor bara ubuntu unity
<arcsky> finns inget annat OS / desktop som fungerar sa
<arcsky> maste finnas nagot haxx sa man blir av med den
<arcsky> unity jobbar pa att fixa det iall fall horde jag precis
<blurkis> det är inget jag stört mig på, så jag vet inte..
<larsemil> arcsky: os x fungerar väl så?
<arcsky> ingen aning
<arcsky> skulle dock inte forvana mig
<arcsky> verkar som unity nallar ideer fran osx
<arcsky> kor gnome 3 istallet nu
<blurkis> jag skulle prova gnome3.10 med betan av ubuntu 13.10,  men då ballade precis allt ut.. suck. verkar som om att gnome 3.10 inte lirar bra ihop med kommande ubuntu.  googlade lite om det, och det är fullt med folk som hade samma problem..
<blurkis> ubuntu 13.10 verkar helt ok annars,  lirar problemfritt för mig. är väl nästan fryst nu.. gissar jag
<shellscript> Hej, är nybörjare med shellscript och förstår inte hur jag ska göra detta, har läst överallt men förstår inte riktigt, hur jag ska göra, frågan lyder: örja med att skapa ett shellskript som tar två stycken inparametrar/argument (12) och inne i skriptet så kontrollerar du det om (if) det är 2st och exakt 2st argument, annars så ska den skriva ut till terminalen att man måste ange 2 argument.
<shellscript> förstår inte hur jag ska kontrollera detta
<antii> låter som en rolig skoluppgift :)
<antii> shellscript: sh, csh, bash?
<shellscript> va?
<andol> shellscript: Givet bash så är det antagligen lättast att testa baserat på specialvariablen $#, vars värde är just antalet argument.
<antii> shellscript: här har du, http://pastebin.com/dqUa3k1F
<antii> :P
<antii> eller nåt.
<shellscript> tack
<shellscript> :)
<antii> om det var så du menade
<shellscript> jag vet inte ens, väntar på svar från lärare
<antii> :)
<shellscript> men ska äta nu och se film, får ta itu med det sen
<peyam> tjena
<peyam> som vanligt
<peyam> ingen e här
<peyam> realubot_: e du där
<swecarp> peyam:  inget ubuntu folk i alla fall
<peyam> vf
<shellscript> jo
<peyam> du kanske kan svara på miin fråga
<peyam> asså jag har aldrig installera tema till min xubuntu. där iconer också ändras
<peyam> hur installerar man iconer o sånt
<shellscript> jag är nybörjare jag med, vet tyvärr inte svaret till den frågan
<antii> :)
<Philip5> peyam: http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/install_new_themes
<peyam> Philip5: jag vill ha voyager theme på min xubuntu
<peyam> med iconer o allt
<Philip5> vet inte vad det är men jag antar att du får ladda ner det och lägga dess innehåll i de mappar som beskrivs i wikin där
<peyam> Philip5: ska jag ladda ner GTK?
<Philip5> använder inte xfce och vet inte vad det är för filer du ska ha för att installera themes men jag antar det framgår där du hittar teman
<peyam> Philip5: Jag ladade ner den här
<peyam> http://nitrux.weebly.com/products.html
<peyam> extraherade till .icons och /usr/share/icons
<peyam> men den dyker inte upp på inställningar
<peyam> fixat
<arcsky> har ni testat att kora thunderbird med MS exchange?
<arcsky> fan min ubuntu har crashat 4 gÃanger idag :/
<arcsky> blir och ga tillbaka till windows pa desktopen :X
<Philip5> det var länge sedan min kubuntu kraschade
<Philip5> minns inte ens när senast
#ubuntu-se 2013-10-11
<blurkis> arcsky, kör du stabila versionen av ubuntu? dvs, 13.04?  I vilket läge krachar det? ngt speciellt som händer?
<larsemil> morrn
<Barre> tjo
<hexabit> morrn morrn!
<HeMan> Morrn!
<arcsky> blurkis: trodde det var wine men verkar vara webblasern chrome or firefox
<arcsky> nagon av er som lirar poker via pokerstars?
<Flygisoft> Någon som vet av någon trevlig editor för webbutveckling? Kör notepad++ när jag sitter på Windows...
<andol> Flygisoft: Bortsett från vim/emacs då? Prövat gedit något?
<andol> Flygisoft: gedit refereas även till i Ubuntus startmenyer som "Textredigerare"
<larsemil> _test_
<larsemil> oj!
<larsemil> är det så man gör
<Flygisoft> andol: Jag ska kolla på dom :)
<andol> Flygisoft: Både Emacs och Vim har en rätt hög tröskel, men kan sen vara riktigt trevliga när man blivit van vid dem. Gedit å andra sidan är väl mer lik en texteditor man är van vid från Windows, samt att den är hyfsat komptenet i största allmänhet, vad gäller att highlighta kod och sådär.
<larsemil> Flygisoft: tror du gillar sublime text 2
<larsemil> Flygisoft: brackets är också ganska vettig.
<larsemil> men fortf lite buggig
<larsemil> eftersom jag gör det ungefär sex timmar per dag så är det vim / sublime jag kör
<Flygisoft> Får testa lite olika se vad jag fastnar för då :)
<realubot_> Yo!
<Barre> larsemil: hur gör man då?
<coobra> Flygisoft: :D
<Barre> larsemil: ahhh det var ju enkelt.. :)
<MaxJezy> någon här som har bitcoins? 0.0318318 att låna mig?
<MaxJezy> värdet på det är 26 svenska kronor.
<MaxJezy> eller 0.32 btc vore gött.
<MaxJezy> kom på att en miner fee också behövs
<MaxJezy> 0,032btc menar jag.
<Barre> HeMan: NFS, 548184 IOPS med 1.5ms respons  http://www.spec.org/sfs2008/results/res2013q4/sfs2008-20130905-00229.html, inte illa pinkat =)
<yarre> MaxJezy, har bara ltc just nu :/
<MaxJezy> :/
<MaxJezy> sidan jag försöker betala medlemskap till för denna månad tar bara dollar och btc
<HeMan> Barre: äh, det där klår jag lätt med https://github.com/philipl/pifs
<Barre> HeMan: meh... det är ju inte NFSv3 jue....
<HeMan> Barre: :)
<HeMan> Barre: är det med en klient? borde vara flera va?
<HeMan> Barre: (drabbades av tl;dr)
<HeMan> Barre: ah! 16 "Load generators"
<HeMan> Barre: hur ser det ut med pnfs på gamla bluearc?
<HeMan> nu börjar det dyka upp lite intressanta haswell-laptops
<hexabit> Jag ger inte mycket för hackare som bryter sig in och förstör men dom här killarna borde få medalj: https://www.flashback.org/t2236709
<hexabit> Om det är på riktigt så borde han hängas den där chefen!!
<Flygisoft> coobra: Länge sedan man såg dig
<andyland> Någon som ska kolla Sverige-Österrike ikväll? :))
<MaxJezy> jag sitter nog och kikar lite på sverige som vanligt ikväll :P
<MaxJezy> mohahaha
<epzil0n> tja
<peyam> salam
<peyam> det e jag farbror Peyam
<peyam> vem vill adda mig på fb?
<MaxJezy> fett att windows kan installera nya drivrutiner "on the fly" utan att behöva reboot och logout osv.
<peyam> MaxJezy: hur menar du. länge sen jag satt vid en windows maskin
<coobra> Flygisoft:  jo :D
<new_at_this> hello everybody
<new_at_this> i'm dr nick
<David-A> nyss på tv "UR Samtiden: Historiens kraft" Kunskapskanalen. om makt o lögner med exempel från förr (fram till nyligen)
<larsemil> Barre: pratar du om sublime?
<larsemil>  bah. windows 8. vad gör man inte för föräldrarna
<Dynamit> fy fan larsemil sluta svär
<Dynamit> nu får du be 20 heliga maria
<Dynamit> Jag var snäll idag haha
<ewook> larsemil: tycker du inte om dina föräldrar, eftersom du nämner dom och windows 8 tillsammans? ;)
<David-A> ewook: försiktigt, det kan vara djupt
<hplc> är bootcdwrite en möjlighet att skapa en restore cd?
<David-A> hplc: what do you mean by "restore cd"? I don't think a bootable cd is suitable for restoring both the OS and the /home
<ewook> David-A: Du har en poäng ;)
<hplc> behöver inte vara en cd, den tillåter dvd och blueray med
<ewook> hplc: vad är planen, du ska rädda data från en disk?
<David-A> hplc: this is weird, why am I answering in english?
<hplc> nja, mer en lek&lär skiva, hur många fel som än begås så behöver man bara starta om med skivan
<hplc> och vips är man tillbaka till det förinställda läget igwen
<ewook> live-cd?
<hplc> näe
<hplc> install skiva
<hplc> som skapas som en avbild av det system man kör för tillfället
<David-A> hplc: du kan göra vanliga backups. av OS o /home separat, om de tenderar att gå sönder separat.
<hplc> jo men det ska vara så enkelt att vem som helst kan göra fel, och ominstallera allt, snabbt, hur många gånger som helst
<ewook> installera, o klona sen?
<hplc> och en restore skiva är vad jag letar efter
<David-A> hplc: om du leker så pass i /etc att det går sönder ofta kan du leka i en virtuell maskin, t.ex qemu / kvm. då kan du ha en kopia av dess .img redo el leka med -snapshot så .img förblir orörd
<hplc> inte jag, en bekant som behöver den
<hplc> hur illa systemet än kvaddas, så ska det gå att få upp en fräsch unattended install på 5 minuter
<ewook> det kräver nog mer arbete än det är värt, om du inte kör på en virituell som David-A föreslog.
<ewook> eller, din bekanta.
<hplc> meningslöst att ens nämna "virtuell", det är en som just kommit från windows världen
<David-A> hplc: skulle tro att återställa från backup är snabbare än att installera på nytt. men om systemet är förstört får man förståss kopiera tillbaka backuppen körande en live-cd.
<hplc> och vad jag kan se så är det många som efterfrågar en restore disc, eller en restore partition
<hplc> men vilket backup alternativ är så enkel?
<ewook> jag känner att du överkomplicerar det hela genom att fråga om något som du kommer få lägga ner en väldig tid på.
<David-A> hplc: är du säker på att "restore cd" inte är Windows-tänk? för att dess OS är licensierat o det är inte säkert att man får backuppa det eller att nåt bitmönster hindrar det att funka om man kopierar det från en backup?
<ewook> Virituellt är oavsett om någon kommit från winblows knappst svårare.
<hplc> näe har man en fungerande virt maskin så är det väl inget problem, problemet är att maskinen kommer att gå sönder, gång på gång på gång, learning by trial&error, det är därför jag vill ha en riktigt snabb "återställning"
<ewook> hplc: och det är därför två personer nu försöker övertyga dig om att virituellt är enklast om det ska gå fort att återställa :)
<David-A> hplc: backup är enkelt. med separat home o återställa system ungefär:  cp --archive /media/backup /media/sda1  # om rsync är för krångligt
<ewook> precis.
<David-A> hplc: den absolut snabbaste återställningen borde du få med rsync från en backup
<hplc> aha, virt maskin med backup?, jag trodde ni menade det som två olika lösningar
<David-A> hplc: jag mena som två olika alternativ
<ewook> virituellt för att snabbt återställa maskinen, backup för ev data.
<David-A> hplc: med virt maskin kan du ha flera versioner av .img liggande, varav en "original", men skulle inte kalla det "backup"
<hplc> hmm jag får lura vidare på den saken
<David-A> hplc: är det destruktiva lekandet medvetet el omedvetet. om det är omedvetet hjälper kanske inte en virt maskin eftersom hen kan komma att leka även utanför maskinen.
<hplc> omedvetet
<hplc> ren lek&lär
<David-A> hplc: you have a problem then :)
<ewook> låt personen leka då.
<ewook> hårda läxor kan vara värda bekymret.
<hplc> ligger nåt i det
<David-A> hplc: säg att du har en backupp på en extern hårddisk, då finns väl risken att hen (omedvetet) "leker" med den externa hårddisken också? kan man skrivskydda en hd med byglar i hårdvaran?
<hplc> nästa problem, brandväggen gör det den ska göra, skyddar gränsen, men men medvetet eller omedvetet smugglas säkerhetsproblem in över gränsen, en brandvägg är ju en gränsvakt, en gränspolis, hur söker man av insidan efter struligheter?
<David-A> hplc: t.ex. clamav, finns i förråden
<ewook> IPS för smuggel in motion.
<ewook> rkhunter + clamav för insidan.
<hplc> mm ok, tack
<ewook> finns fler alternativ än rkhunter förstås.
<ewook> men, linux är inte i behov av filskydd på samma sätt.
<David-A> hplc: om din kompis har en tendens att googla kommandorader hela dagarna o skriver in allt hen hitter i en terminal, då hjälper varken brandvägg el antivirus.
<peyam> hi
<peyam> David-A: nämen heeeeeej. fan det var länge sen
<peyam> saknat dej sötnos
<David-A> peyam: vi var för trötta för att leka hemmagjord chat förra gången. hur är det nu? börjar det bli för sent eller?
<peyam> David-A: ja det kan göra
<MaxJezy> larsemil: dina föräldrar kommer glida som på moln nu med 8:an.
<MaxJezy> ni som inte skulle röra i windows med tång ens, om inte linux eller fria operativsystem fanns, hade ni suttit vid datorn då? :)
<antii> MaxJezy: :P:P:P
<antii> gäsp
<peyam> skulle inte vila sitta vid windows nu när jag lärt mig linux och especially xfce
<peyam> xfce är den ideala
<peyam> aldrig skulle jag vilja sitta vid ngn annan dator
<MaxJezy> antii: är allt gött?
<MaxJezy> peyam: xfce körde jag in förra veckan
<MaxJezy> bootade skiten en gång och körde en avinstall i kontrollpanelen sen.
<MaxJezy> tog några minuter för systemet att frysa.
<MaxJezy> peyam, upplever du inte konstiga "grafikbuggar" vid boot osv?
<antii> MaxJezy: trött :)
<antii> men annars så
<antii> ny dator med
<antii> sj då?
<MaxJezy> saker som inte fyller ut hela skärmar osv.
<MaxJezy> antii, juuurå.
<MaxJezy> man ska inte klaga nu när det är helg.
<MaxJezy> antii, något sexigt?
<antii> MaxJezy: ja
<antii> MaxJezy: i7-4770K, 16gb ram, nvidia gtx 780
<MaxJezy> du har lagt mac bakom dig?
<antii> nepp
<antii> har kvar min air
<MaxJezy> daaaaamn.
<MaxJezy> lite fetare än min då.
<antii> :P
<MaxJezy> jag har i7 16gb och gtxkort jag med.
<MaxJezy> generationerna bara flöööödar ut nuförtiden.
<antii> jo
<antii> jag uppgraderade från en i5 750 lynnfield
<antii> så 4 år sen :)
<MaxJezy> hur många giggabajts ram är det i till gtx?
<antii> va
<MaxJezy> grafikkortet
<MaxJezy> minne?
<MaxJezy> 1-2-3-4 gb?
<antii> 3gb vram
<MaxJezy> a must have.
<MaxJezy> jag funderar starkt på att skaffa ett nytt geforce
<MaxJezy> trött på datorhaverier som beror på för lite minne i grafikbanken.
<antii> heh
<antii> har ett 580 som skräpar
<MaxJezy> jag har 550
<MaxJezy> vad gör du med så feta kort?
<antii> spelar :)
<MaxJezy> aha
<MaxJezy> trodde de bara var arbetslösa kids som lirade PC
<antii> såpass
#ubuntu-se 2013-10-12
<antii> nu ska jag sova
<antii> godnatt
<MaxJezy> godnajt.
<MaxJezy> måste testa gta 5
<MaxJezy> peyam har du lirat det ännu?
<David-A> man behöver inte testa spel själv. Thomas Arnroth testade GTA 5 i Sveriges Television för ett par veckor sen
<peyam> MaxJezy: lirat vad?
<David-A> det står ju på raden innan, gta 5
<peyam> nej det har jag aldrig spelat
<MaxJezy> morrn
<antii> morrn
<christoffer> Hur står det till här då?
<joel135> join #c++
<joel135> haha oj
<MaxJezy> HEJ!
<christoffer> Hej
<MaxJezy> tjoho.
<MaxJezy> det är dött här på lördagar
<Linda^> tjoho!
<MaxJezy> Linda^!!!!!
<Linda^> MaxJezy: :o
<MaxJezy> Linda^ snuskig smajlee.
<Linda^> MaxJezy: Icke!
<embedded> Hej, någon som vet vad "streamlining" heter på svenska?
<andol> embedded: sammanhang?
<andol> embedded: Tycker att du borde vara van att få den frågan vid det här laget :P
<embedded> TinyOS takes the process of streamlining to a much further point, resulting in a very minimal OS for embedded systems.
<embedded> hehe jag vet
<embedded> jag ska översätta denna mening
<embedded> men streamlining definition är att förbättra något
<embedded> typ
<embedded> tror jag
<andol> embedded: Njae, här handlar det väl mer om att "strömlinjeforma", alltså att minimera, vilket förvisso i sammanhanget med inbyggda system är något positivt.
<embedded> aha
<andol> Typ att de plocka bort allt potentiellt onödigt.
<embedded> streamline    DefinitionSave to FavoritesSee Examples To improve the efficiency of a process, business or organization by simplifying or eliminating unnecessary steps, using modernizing techniques, or taking other approaches.   Read more: http://www.businessdictionary.com/definition/streamline.html#ixzz2hWXrbPw8
<embedded> det här då
<embedded> jag kommer ha det inom citattecken blir lättare så tack
<andol> embedded: Jo, det där är ju motsvarande process, fast i ett annat sammanhang.
<embedded> ok
<embedded> men jag låter det stå som de är, så det inte blir missförstånd
<embedded> tack :)
<embedded> suger att plugga på en lördag
<antii> beror på vad man gör kanske :)
<embedded> studier är aldrig roligt
<MaxJezy> varför studera då?
<MaxJezy> man ska göra det som är kul i livet.
<embedded> man måste studera för att komma någonstans
<MaxJezy> embedded: naj naj.
<embedded> jo jo
<embedded> kan alltid gifta mig med en sugar daddy, men vill helst försörja mig själv
<MaxJezy> ja, det finns massor med jobb som inte kräver några som helst studier.
<embedded> men jag vill tjäna bra med pengar
<embedded> inte slava mig för småpengar
<MaxJezy> aha.
<MaxJezy> komma någonstans är vad då?
<MaxJezy> 100 k i månaden?
<embedded> haha
<embedded> tillräckligt för att göra och köpa de saker jag behöver
<MaxJezy> så, du lägger ner år och slit på skit du inte tycker är kul för att jobba och slita för att tjäna pengar
<MaxJezy> för att komma någon vart.
<MaxJezy> så du kan köpa vad?
<MaxJezy> vad är det du suktar efter?
<embedded> mitt drömjobb är att inte jobba alls, men  på de viset kommer man ingenstans
<MaxJezy> joho, de gör man visst.
<embedded> vill inte leva på soc
<MaxJezy> du följer din dröm
<MaxJezy> du vill ha gratis pengar, men du vill inte jobba.
<embedded> enda anledningen jag har ett tak över huvudet är för att jag studerar
<MaxJezy> soc = rätt.
<embedded> 2800 kr i månaden är ingenting
<MaxJezy> du går på bidrag, men vill inte ha bidrag.
<embedded> nu har jag ju studiebidrag, har tagit bort lån för jag bor hemma nu
<MaxJezy> jag har hört så många som slösat bort sina liv på skit de inte tyckte va skoj, studier, jobb. enformigt leverne som kostar dem otroligt mcket pengar
<MaxJezy> fast i ekorrhjulet.
<embedded> i nuläget studerar jag gratis
<embedded> jag kanske inte jobbar med det jag studerar men jag sysselsätter mig med något som ger mig pengar under tiden
<MaxJezy> studiebidrag är en annan typ av socialbidrag.
<_Trullo> nä
<MaxJezy> de flesta som studerar gör det för att få bidrag utan att kallas parasiter.
<embedded> lol
<MaxJezy> de går inte ut i arbetslivet med erfarenheten de fått bidrag för.
<embedded> så länge betygen rullar in är det inget fel, är väl värre att sitta hemma på soffan och få socbidrag
<_Trullo> nu snackar du skit för att få uppmärksamhet igen
<_Trullo> dessutom har det inte med ubuntu att göra
<MaxJezy> de som går i skolan för att inte gå på socialbidrag kostar samhället mer än de som går på bidrag.
<MaxJezy> socbidrag.
<MaxJezy> skola kostar samhället fetingmycket
<embedded> jag arbetar ju faktiskt, studier är en form av arbete faktisk
<embedded> t
<MaxJezy> nej, isf är svtplay också arbete.
<MaxJezy> du kan sitta på biblioteket på socbidrag
<MaxJezy> kostar samhället mindre.
<embedded> du behöver inte anstränga dig för att sitta hemma och trycka chips i käften
<embedded> morsan min gör ingenting och får runt 13 000 kr i form av sjukskrivning
<embedded> i mån
<embedded> utöver det får hon andra bidrag
<MaxJezy> jaja, känner du mindre skult inför snyltandet på skattebetalarna för att du lär dig crap som inte har någonting med verkligheten du kommer träda in i så fine.
<MaxJezy> mina åsikter är mina
<MaxJezy> den enda som har rätt i allt är gud
<embedded> jag betalar skatt
<embedded> när jag arbetar..
<MaxJezy> jag betalar skatt när jag köper cigg på socialbidragpengarna
<MaxJezy> näää, jag får inte socbidrag
<embedded> när våldtäksmän i sverige får 136 000 kr, så kan jag ändå få bidrag lol
<MaxJezy> trollar dig lite.
<MaxJezy> jaja, det viktiga är att du inbillar dig själv att tro att du har rätt.
<MaxJezy> bara du klarar av att leva med det, allt handlar om att ta hand om sig själv.
<embedded> jag ska arbeta vet bara inte vad, bättre att jag lär mig under tiden än att sitta hemma
<MaxJezy> men, jag ber alla följa sina drömmar.
<embedded> Jo för att lura staten ger mig sådana skuldkänslor :P
<MaxJezy> du kan lära dig hemma med?!
<MaxJezy> finns massa youtubevideos man kan lära sig ifrån
<embedded> dom där jävlarna stoppar pengar i fickan, lika bra få en del av kakan, världen är inte svart och vit
<MaxJezy> sant
<MaxJezy> jag tycker alla ska roffa åt sig nu innan skiten brakar ihop
<embedded> har aldrig arbetat svart
<embedded> betalar skatt på småpengar
<embedded> har har rätt till studiebidrag
<embedded> finns inget som säger vilken anledning man studerar, så länge du fyller kraven så har du rätt till det!
<MaxJezy> verkligheten är ju att de som går på socialbidrag kostar samhället mindre än de som studerar.
<MaxJezy> det svider i ögonen på studenterna som tror sig vara framtiden.
<embedded> haha
<embedded> vi får se, jag har alltid en backup ifall det skulle skita sig
<MaxJezy> ja, fast tänk om du nu får veta att du har en elakartad tumör av storleken basketboll
<embedded> usch
<MaxJezy> snacka om att waste of time med att göra saker du tycker är skittråkigt
<MaxJezy> istället kunde du följa dina drömmar om att sitta hemma och softa järnet.
<MaxJezy> gah, ska ingen komma och styra upp detta med "detta är för offtopic"
<embedded> bara för man vill något så betyder inte det att man kan göra
<embedded> det
<embedded> hallååå, pengar??
<embedded> tack gode gud jag är snygg annars hade det varit kört för mig
<andol> embedded: Ytterligare fördel med att plugga är ju att man har större chans till ett roligare jobb.
<embedded> Precis
<embedded> kunskap är makt eller något sådant
<embedded> hur vet jag vilket programspråk jag studerar?
<embedded> vill inte fråga därborta och låta dum
<andol> embedded: Va? :)
<embedded> vilket språk jag studerar med programmering
<embedded> alla frågar vilket språk
<andol> embedded: Borde du inte veta det själv? :-) Fast utifrån de frågor vi sett dig ställa här i kanalen så verkar du ju mer läsa någon form utav allmän kurs, som berör lite allmänt möjligt datavetenskapligt.
<embedded> ja precis
<embedded> någon sa att det kanske är python
<embedded> det är ju inte precis att läraren bara ni studerar det här språket..
<MaxJezy> andol: det är jättebra att plugga till det man brinner för och tycker är kul, då blir studierna roliga med
<MaxJezy> nu säger embedded att han tycker studierna är tråk. tror han slösar skattebetalarnas pengar och samtidigt sitt eget liv,
<embedded> jag tycker det är intressant ibland, men blir frustrerad när jag inte får hjälp!!!
<embedded> HAN??
<embedded> jag är en tjej
<andol> embedded: Jorå, allt finns det ett språk som heter python, men lite svårt för oss att veta hurtillvida du kommit i kontakt med det eller ej.
<MaxJezy> aha, en sån.
<andol> (Förövrigt är Python ett alldeles utmärkt språk att lära sig.)
<embedded> en sån? ursäkta?
<MaxJezy> tjej
<MaxJezy> finns inga eller väldigt få på IRC
<embedded> då är det python jag studerar, det har jag bestämt mig
<MaxJezy> man skiter på sig och blir väldigt misstänksam varje gång någon hävdar sig vara "tjej"
<embedded> vi är 4 tjejer bland 100 killar
<embedded> eller var det 78
<embedded> minns inte
<andol> MaxJezy: Varför bli misstänksam? Jag menar, spelar det någon jätteroll ifall det nu skulle vara så att någon i något sammanhang ljuger om det?
<MaxJezy> ja, killarna lämnar en och en.
<MaxJezy> andol, nej.
<MaxJezy> jag skollade bara.
<embedded> Du får väl tro vad du vill..
<MaxJezy> aaa, det sa jag också tidigare embedded
<MaxJezy> alla har lika mycket rätt.
<embedded> lite patetiskt att man tror all tjejer måste vara killar på nätet, vi är inte en sällsynt art, det förekommer faktiskt, samma när man uttrycker sina åsikter starkt = måste vara en kille
<MaxJezy> embedded: du säger att du blir frustrerad när du inte får hjälp
<MaxJezy> får du inte det i skolan?
<MaxJezy> gah, är du ny på iRC?
<MaxJezy> det är lite som att säga noob eller lolz.
<MaxJezy> något man säger för man varit med i gamet för länge.
<embedded> jag började för 3 veckor sedan
<MaxJezy> aha
<embedded> vi går igenom grunderna för oss som aldrig hållt på med datorer
<MaxJezy> trivs du?
<embedded> jag gick aldrig på programmering i gymnasiet
<MaxJezy> mitt råd är att låna massa böcker "for dummies"
<embedded> jo
<MaxJezy> även om de inte är aktuella för senaste standards är de bra.
<embedded> jag ska leta upp
 * andol pekar embedded i riktning mot http://learnpythonthehardway.org/
<embedded> en fördel för mig är att all litteratur är på engelska, lättare för mig att förstå
<MaxJezy> jasså, är du engelsk?
<embedded> nej, men engelskan är mer begriplig för mig
<MaxJezy> jo, svenska är ju ganska svårt att förstå även för svenskar.
<MaxJezy> finns ju väldigt lite logik i språket.
<MaxJezy> speciellt inom "it"
<MaxJezy> ord som hemsida osv.
<MaxJezy> makes no sense
<embedded> lol
<embedded> jag har en dejt ikväll, men killen är tråkig, vet inte om jag ska dra bara för att göra något
<embedded> det är synd för han ser bra ut men är så tom i skallen
<MaxJezy> varför skaffa du en dejt som är tom i skallen?
<MaxJezy> desperat?
<embedded> jag träffade han på gymmet, hur skulle jag veta han var dum
<MaxJezy> hur vet du att han är tom i skallen nu då?
<andol> embedded: Inte kan han väl vara tråkigare än MaxJezy och andol? :)
<MaxJezy> står det SD på hans FB?
<embedded> vi snackade på telefon igår kväll och jag insåg . att denna kille är riktigt dum i huvudet
<embedded> han förstår inte ironi, sarkasm, grundläggande kunskap
<MaxJezy> aha
<embedded> han förstår inte skämt, skit tråkig, skit seriös
<MaxJezy> han kanske är aspberger?
<embedded> jag somnade helt seriöst
<MaxJezy> -b
<embedded> han såg normal ut
<embedded> men vadfan vet jag
<MaxJezy> ja, det syns inte alltid
<MaxJezy> man ser inte ut som CP eller brillmongo för det.
<embedded> det var en handikappad kille som stötte på mig några år sedan i skolan och han dreglade på mitt knä.. :/
<embedded> det droppade ner när han pratade
<MaxJezy> naaaw, stackarn.
<embedded> jag eller han?
<MaxJezy> alltså den handikappade.
<MaxJezy> han.
<embedded> seriöst
<MaxJezy> ja, han score:a ju inte.
<embedded> jag fick dregel på mig
<MaxJezy> ah, han fick inte ligga.
<MaxJezy> vilket är värst?
<embedded> att ligga med handikappade känns lite som våldtäkt
<MaxJezy> wtf?
<MaxJezy> ja tror han som ringde dig känner samma sak.
<MaxJezy> tom i skallen dvs.
<MaxJezy> dum i huvet
<embedded> jag menar han förstår kanske inte vad han gör
<MaxJezy> who does?
<embedded> jag
<embedded> :)
<MaxJezy> ja, du vet inte om du ska gå på dejt.
<embedded> jag vill göra något roligt helst, men jag väntar till sista sekund och får se vad som händer, jag önskar man kunde sätta "mute" på människor
<MaxJezy> du kan inte göra något kul utan en tråkig, dum i huvet  dejt?
<MaxJezy> ensam typ?
<MaxJezy> vad skulle ni hitta på då?
<embedded> han ville se film hemma hos honom, men jag sa nej nattbio, för jag vet vad "film hemma hos mig" betyder
<MaxJezy> så du går på bio med en dum i huvet hellre än gå själv?
<MaxJezy> vad betyder bio då?
<MaxJezy> hålla hand?
<embedded> att gå ensam, vad pinsamt
<MaxJezy> OMG.
<MaxJezy> jo, ja håller med.
<MaxJezy> mycket mer pinsamt än att gå dejt med idioter.
<embedded> sånt är livet
<MaxJezy> aa.
<MaxJezy> har du inga vänner ?
<embedded> gillar inte besserweissers heller de överanalyserar allt förstör det roliga i allt
<embedded> har inga kvinnliga vänner, de hatar mig
<MaxJezy> ah, då skulle du inte gilla mig.
<MaxJezy> makes sens.e
<embedded> jag gillar tjej men de gillar inte mig
<embedded> tjejer
<MaxJezy> varför då?
<embedded> hänt lite saker
<embedded> har du pojkvän?
<MaxJezy> jag har pojke vänner
<MaxJezy> om de var det du menade.
<embedded> nej pojkvän
<MaxJezy> vad har hänt?
<MaxJezy> nej, jag har flickvän
<MaxJezy> sambo
<MaxJezy> barn
<MaxJezy> fast.
<MaxJezy> i skiten.
<embedded> trodde du var tjej ju
<MaxJezy> aha.
<embedded> :P
<MaxJezy> jo, de är ganska vanligt att ja misstas för en tös jag.
<MaxJezy> jente.
<embedded> hur gammal är du?
<MaxJezy> börjar likna en dejt det här.
<embedded> du har en skärm som skyddar dig
<MaxJezy> ah men ja har ingen firewall
<embedded> jag förstår inte det skämtet :P
<MaxJezy> och väldigt dåliga datorkunskaper
<MaxJezy> det var inget skämt.
<Linda^> MaxJezy: haha, ingen har väl nånsin misstagit dig för en tös?
<embedded> jo jag förstod
<MaxJezy> Linda^ tsss.
<MaxJezy> shhh.
<MaxJezy> shaaas!!
<Linda^> :(
<Linda^> Fine! jag drar igen.
<embedded> hej lind
<embedded> a
<MaxJezy> :)
<embedded> hur gammal är du???
<Linda^> han är tolv
<MaxJezy> Linda^ har rätt.
<Linda^> Som om någon skulle tro att jag har fel, någonsin! :)
<MaxJezy> Linda^ allas vår favorittjej på irc
<Linda^> lol
<MaxJezy> ingenting kan ändra på det.
<embedded> Så han är sambo vid 12 års åldern, kanske borde rapportera hans tjej för pedofili? hehe
<MaxJezy> andra tjejer kommer och går men Linda^ består.
<MaxJezy> min tjej är 11
<embedded> :P
<Linda^> småbarn båda två
<Linda^> Men nu ska jag iväg till haninge! Hejdå.
<MaxJezy> ah hej
<embedded> förresten har jag inget val
<embedded> med studierna jag måste avsluta 6 mån
<embedded> fråga inte vrf en sak med CSN
<andol> Ahh, CSN, dem saknar man då rakt inte att ha att göra med...
<embedded> jag gav dom en snyft historia så de skulle ge mig studiebidrag efter förra gången
<embedded> dejt dags, hejdå
<andol> Hare så skoj
<MaxJezy> väderappen i windows 8 får en att känna sig som en proffsmetereolog
#ubuntu-se 2013-10-13
<andol> morgens
<realubot> Howdy girls!
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer
<Barre> andol: ser min ipv6 bättre ut nu då?
<andol> Barre: Jupp
<andol> Barre: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6230649/
<Barre> andol: fel firewall-regler startades
<andol> Ah
<sakjur> wow, läser igenom gårdagens IRC-logg, sen när blev vi en äktenskapsrådgivningskanal?
<Marcel> hejsvej alla duktiga linuxmänniskor ock alla andra förvirrade människor som jag:D
<Marcel> jag lyckas inte installera bankid korrekt trots att jag aldrig haft problem med det förr:S
<Marcel> gör standard sudo./filename.sh i , o då har det alltid frågat efter lösen men inte nu. bara installation complete sen går det inte att importera bankid eller starta programmet:S
<Marcel> ingen som har en aning?:(
<andol> Marcel: Gällande det Bankid-specifika har jag ingen aning. Däremot så har jag en gissning kring varför sudo inte frågade om lösenord. Måhända så att du kört det ganska nyligen innan? sudo kommer som standard ihåg att man matat in lösenord i femton minuter.
<andol> sakjur: Dåligt med op-närvaro en lördagkväll måhända?
<dodel> Hej! Snart kommer Ubuntu 13.10 ut!!! :D
<dodel> Även Ubuntu på telefonen!
<dodel> Tror ni den passar min telefon? Det är en dual core på 1 ghz och 512 mb ram.
<dodel> ROMen är ca 2 GB också
<dodel> Sen har jag SD kort som är på 2 GB
<HakanS> dodel: Vad är det för telefon?
<dodel> HakanS: N9776
<dodel> Något som inte säljs i Svenska butiker.
<MaxJezy> någon som minns  var priset på nokia 3210 var 1999?
<MaxJezy> när den kom
<David-A> nyss på tv "UR Samtiden tema: Nyttan av att tvivla" Kunskapskanalen 19:05-20:05. om journalistik o pseudovetenskap o liknande, o på slutet lite Hans Rosling
<dodel>  MaxJezy Den var nog ganska billig då också
<dodel> Tusenlapp typ
<MaxJezy> har för mig att telefoner under 1499 var sällsynta innan år 2000
<dodel> Fast nokian var redan skit då. Jag visste redan om vad som skulle komma :) Det är bara sluta upp och läsa svensk media och läs utländsk media istället.
<dodel> Ingen som vet systemkraven för Ubuntu på telefonerna?
<Barre> dodel: vad jag vet så är bara Nexus telefonerna supportade för Ubuntu touch, så har du en Nexus så fungerar det förmodligen (eventuellt, kanske)
<dodel> Barre: Nope, har en kinatelefon. Asbra!
<morten771> är inte allt gjort i kina ändå föresten?
<dodel> morten771, Joo, visst är det så :)
<dodel> morten771, Fast det finns folk som anser att Telia säljer högkvalitételefoner jämfört med Kina.
<morten771> visste inte att felia säljer telefoner. inte för att jag köper telefoner så ofta dock... var väl clasohlson sist tror jag?
<David-A> nyss på tv "Den soldrivna staden" Kunskapskanalen 20:05-21:00. om småstad Soldiers Grove i USA på 70-talet, dess öde o efterföljare. ensidig propaganda för solenergi.
<HeMan> David-A: var det nå bra?
<dodel> David-A, Jag förstår inte varför du skriver ut sånt där? Är det ett pythonscript?
<David-A> HeMan: jag skrivet ju inte nyss-på-tv om det inte var bra, eller intressant på nåt sätt
<HeMan> David-A: men det blir ju helt ointressant att veta
<David-A> dodel: (vanlig offtopic, som när jag skriver om glass eller andra skriver om skolor.)  jag har funderat på att göra ett pythonscript, men när jag verkligen har ett som är tillräckligt smart, så kommer jag ju inte att säga att det är det
<dodel> David-A, Men du skriver typ exakt samma sak hela tiden. Du byter bara ut tid och program :)
<andol> I alla fall bättre att bli ersatt utav ett pythonskript än av ett shellskript? :)
<David-A> dodel: Men jag skriver typ exakt samma sak hela tiden. Jag byter bara ut tid och program
<David-A> David-A: tyst, nu är det jag som pratar
<dodel> Pythonscript är fusk
<dodel> Jaha, kluvet sinne :)
<dodel> Ska man göra script så ska man göra det i C .h-filer
<dodel> Allt ska göras i C! Allt annat är fusk!
<dodel> Java, C++, Perl! Fusk!
<dodel> C är hardcore! Därför är det inte fusk! :)
<David-A> dodel: det finns redan ett program i förråden för att automatiskt föra en dialog på chat: "megahal". den har beroenden till både libc o perl, men binären är en elf, så troligen skriven i C
<dodel> God natt!
<dodel> abo wallaj bajja!
<David-A> mitt tangentbord börjar bli gammalt o slitet. speglar bokstäver personlighet? vad säger det om mej att "p" ibland fastnar i intryckt läge o att "return" ibland är trögtryckt?
#ubuntu-se 2014-10-06
<HeMan> andol: kör i vind!
<delhage> kör i vind, det var gammaldags
<Barre> win 11
<blippe> Varför blir det här fel: `echo ya | read answer ; echo $answer`
<blippe> sandelius: var på väg, trodde deras deja-dup skulle dunka upp filer på google drive, men deja-dup verkar fortfarande halka nått år efter upstream.
<Barre> blippe: echo "ya" | { read answer; echo "$answer"; }
<Barre> ?
<blippe> Barre: då har jag problemet att det program som ska ersätta echo vägrar köra, av någon anledning. Kör backticks istället nu. Känner mig smutsig.
<blippe> Det här skriptet är definitivt på italiano? http://89.33.193.10/ji
<andol> Sådärja, nu finns det ett release-öl för Ubuntu 14.10
<andol> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-se/2014-October/006249.html
<swecarp> Philip5:  kena
<peyam> Hej grabbisar och gummisar
#ubuntu-se 2014-10-07
<blippe> Jag funderar på att köpa en sån där Yubikey, någon som har erfarenheter?
<Barre> blippe: jag har en sådan, använder den inte så mycket dock. Vet att andol kör rätt mycket med den
<blippe> Jag har för mig att jag läst att det går att köra den i något läge utan deras servrar, är det något jag drömt ihop?
<Barre> blippe: det går
<Barre> blippe: jag hade en plan att göra just det, men det sket sig då livet kom emellan..
<blippe> Barre: Vi får sätta upp en server och dela på!
<blippe> Barre: Det råkar inte vara så att andol kör med egen server? :)
<blippe> andol: ping ^^
<Barre> blippe: tror inte han kör egen
<blippe>  :(
<andol> blippe: Kört en validerings-server tidigare, men litar nu hellre på på Yubico vad gäller att tillhandahålla redundans/tillgänglighet. Dessutom är det så att jag enbart använder yubikeyn tvåfaktor-scenarion, så även ifall Yubico skulle vara onda så få de likväl inte raka vägen in.
<blippe> andol, Barre: Det bästa vore kanske om jag bara gick iväg och köpte en, det kostar ju inte många slantar.
<andol> blippe: Jupp :)
<blippe> Mein Gott, yubikey-pam är ju redan med i ubuntu:s pakethanterare.
<HeMan> blippe: och berätta sedan hur du gör för att få det att lira med Kerberos! :)
<blippe> HeMan: Vilken implementation av Kerberos?
<HeMan> blippe: helst MIT men även Heimdal
<blippe> HeMan: använder nån annan än kth heimdal?
<blippe> HeMan: ad verkar ju redan funka, frågan är då hur svårt samba är att få till att funka.
<blippe> sh-fråga: "{ cat > f ; vi f ;} < file" funkar inte riktigt som jag tänkt. Hur lagar jag det?
<blippe> (För den som provar, så återställs terminalen med `reset` )
<Barre> enkelt, du gör om raded så att den är korrekt så kommer det fungera
<blippe> Barre: jag gissade att det var något sådant!
<Barre> men var för inte vända på det helt enkelt? cat file > f; vi f (vet att det itne är det du frågar efter men då jag är en nyfiken jävel kan jag inte låta bli att fråga)
<blippe> Det tänkta skriptet ska ta data från standard in, och fixa en template som man sedan ska färdigställa med en editor, för att sedan manglas ihop och matas till ett annat program.
<blippe> Så det inom "{}" ska alltså funka...
<blippe> Hrrm, jag borde iofs kunna peta om fd0 till fd5, och stänga fd0, Sedan låta cat läsa från fd5...
<blippe> Och jag får det inte att funka :P
<larsemil> delhage: dina tankar: http://boycottsystemd.org/
<delhage> larsemil: jag vet inte ens om det är på skämt eller allvar
<larsemil> många som är upprörda över systemd
<delhage> bakåtsträvare
<larsemil> hah
<sandelius> nån som vet ett härligt tema? Gillar inte riktigt default looken i nya skrivbordsmiljön
<itmannen> Undrar om min bouncer verkligen fungerar. jag vet inte riktigt har man ska kolla upp detta.
<hplc> hej, en ruta hoppade upp under en installation och frågade efter vad kerberos skulle ha för default domain, blir det helt enkelt "workgroup.net" såsom jag bestämt tidigare i linux routern/brandväggen?
<jonasbjork> loco loco !
<jonasbjork> lever ni än?
<blippe> sh-lösning: "{ cat > f ; exec </dev/tty ; vi f ;} < file" fd0 är ju filen, måste hämta upp pty-input från tty. Dum-Blippe!
<blippe> delhage: Jovisst är vi bakåtsträvare.
<realubot> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.586547/linaro-hjalper-linux-ta-over-varlden
<realubot> Läs den om ni vågar.
<blippe> realubot: läste, men eftersom det är publicerat på idg måste det vara falskt. ;)
<hplc> är inte idg pålitliga?
<hplc> varför kan inte facktidningar vara neutrala och objektiva?, varför ska varenda blaska vara en ny variant av "Pravda"?
<blippe> Utrycket "Tro inte allt på internet" myntades av en person som läst idg:s hemsida.
<hplc> ...känns som om sovjetunionen de facto vann kalla kriget för mycket länge sen
<hplc> att hela tiden ha en känsla av att aldrig kunna lita på nånting ger mig nervösa problem, vi lever i folie-hattarnas tidsålder
<hplc> om jag vill installera nåt, men vill att det byggs från source, hur blir raden då?
<hplc> "apt-get source -b" ?
<blippe> hplc: http://xchat.org/encoding/
<hplc> ser det bättre ut nu? satte iso 8859-15
<jonasbjork> ser det bättre ut nu? satte iso 8859-15 incompatible encoding
<jonasbjork> säger min klient som kör utf-8
<hplc> so everyone uses UTF-8 ?, UTF-8 is the choice of encoding?
<hplc> nu då?
<nwal> såg bra ut båda gångerna härifrån
<hplc> så både UTF-8 OCH ISO 8859-15 är gångbara?
<nwal> antar det, inte järnkoll själv men jag hade då inga problem att läsa vad du skrev, svenska tecken och allt. jag kör utf-8 för övrigt
<hplc> hur kan min ubuntu, installerat med engelska som system-språk, och med svensk tangentbords layout bli så fel? hänger det på förekomsten av en_US i env?
<nwal> mmm förmodligen, testa att ändra till sv_se.utf-8 eller vad den heter
<nwal> det gjorde susen för mig sist det strulade iaf :)
<hplc> ok
<hplc> nå då kanske man kan ställa frågor utan att driva folk till vansinne :D
<nwal>  go nuts :)
<hplc> förr i världen iaf fanns det nåt script som hette "harden-suse" eller nåt sånt, ett ncurses script som tightade till säkerheten nåt snäpp, finns det nåt liknande idag till ubuntu?
<hplc> letar förtvivlat efter nån liknande policy auditing / policy setting grej, där är windows med sina templates ett föredöme i mina ögon
<nwal> inget jag har nån koll på tyvärr :P
<hplc> inte helt glad i att desertera till suse
<jonasbjork> hplc: nu ser det bra ut
<hplc> ty :)
<jonasbjork> hplc: AppArmor ?
<jonasbjork> finns ju med i Ubuntu som standard.
<hplc> finns det nån GUI till det?
 * hplc är en besvärlig patient :p
<jonasbjork> det vet jag inte, kör inte Linux med GUI :)
<hplc> mm ok
<blippe> hplc: det ska vara utf8.
<blippe> nwal: Vissa klienter tar och avläser varje rad folk skickar för sig och försöker lista ut vad för encoding det är. Det fungerar faktiskt oftast.
<jonasbjork> fast AppArmor är mer för att “kapsla in” program. hardening i suse var väl kernelmodifieringar och sånt? vill minnas Grsec t.ex.
<jonasbjork> det är 2014, man kör utf-8 nu ;)
<blippe> jonasbjork: verkligen. Hösten 1990 är förbi.
<jonasbjork> exakt!
<nwal> blippe: ah, ok :) jag har inte den bästa kollen, är mest casualanvändare själv :P
<hplc> blippe, ok, nå den här gången har jag faktiskt köpt en pärm för att föra in alla DOs and DONTs, sånt man alltid glömmer, men borde ha koll på, vad heter en sån föressten med finare ord?, Sys Admin pärm? :D
<blippe> nwal: allt som inte är utf8 är fel, överallt.
<jonasbjork> hplc: Evernote
<blippe> evernote kör för övrigt utf8
<nwal> låter vettigt :P
<hplc> blippe, så UTF-8  SKA vara global standard?...egentligen?
<blippe> hplc: saker som itne kör utf8 utan ucs16 är: windows7 och java internt. iso och ansi kör övervintrande sysadmins och folk som har kvar sin win3.1 burk.
<larsemil> blippe: +1
<hplc> ja verkligen, cred till blippe för svaret :)
<blippe> notepad i winxp var rätt grym på det där med att försöka lista ut vilken encoding saker var i oxå: t.ex. http://www.hoax-slayer.com/bush-hid-the-facts-notepad.html
<blippe> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bush_hid_the_facts <- kul
<nwal> bisarrt :)
<blippe> andra som inte använder utf8: kina, japan och nordkorea.
<blippe> Mina program i c klarar heller aldrig av unicode över huvud taget, men det har mer med min kvalitet som C-programmerare än något annat.
<hplc> om bara gud kunde gett fan i att rasera Babels torn
<hplc> alla hade samma språk innan den bibliska twin tower greejen hände
<nwal> gief babel fish
<hplc> jag säger som liftarens guide till galaxen, "i begynnelsen skapade gud universum, det gjorde många upprörda"
<blippe> Undrar om windows X har gått över till att spara text som utf8, helt plötsligt så har ju allt fått ca 50% större hårddiskar, pga att allt xml blir ca hälften så stort, och gud vad ms-servrar spottar ur sig xml.
<hplc> rätt kul att kunna refera till kommande MS versioner på romersk manér ,  jaaa jag kör ju ver XVII fortfarande
<jonasbjork> migrera en drupalsite till wordpress med en 389 MB stor SQL-dump. livet är roligt ibland.
<larsemil> grattis
<larsemil> såg du höll på
<larsemil> posterna borde du kunna migrera med rss om det inte finns verktyg sedan innan
<jonasbjork> det är linuxportalen.se som skall få sig ett litet lyft
<larsemil> jonasbjork: 0/
<delhage> nämen se jonasbjork
<hplc> Xubuntu var nog att ta i, det går vääldigt seegt nu
<hplc> får hitta nåt lättare
<jonasbjork> en delhage! long time() !c
<hplc> Lubuntu är mer lightweight va?
<jonasbjork> konsoll. rullar fint på vilken maskin som helst :)
<hplc> borde finnas en stiftelse för dom som inte har råd att skaffa dator : /
<jonasbjork> hplc: det finns ju föreningar som jobbar med sådant där. oftast går maskinerna utomlands.
<hplc> om jag bara visste var man hittar dom föreningarna, efter hjärnblödningen har jag 200kr / veckan efter hyra&el :(
<jonasbjork> http://www.inrego.se/hallbar-it/inregos-projekt-for-socialt-ansvarstagande/bli-datorfadder-och-gor-en-samhallsinsats
<jonasbjork> de där kanske ?
<hplc> jo, det verkar värt ett försök att skriva dit
<jonasbjork> skolor gör sig av med datorer ibland, det kan vara värt att fråga dem också. en “gammal” P4:a med >2GHz och lite minne räcker långt om man inte kör Windows :)
<jonasbjork> fast jag läste idag att Windows 10 inte alls kräver mycket. verkar som om de gör framsteg där.
<nwal> vad hände med windows 9? varför döper de det till 10 ist för 9 eg? snyggare siffar? :P
<nwal> siffra*
<jonasbjork> inte en aning, en del spekulerar i kod som “ if version.startsWith(‘windows 9’) …. “
<purity^> Philip5, Zambezi
<jonasbjork> jag satt med Windows 7 en dag och höll på att dö, sen fick jag en jobbdator med Windows8. startade upp den och sedan installerade jag om den med Ubuntu.
<nwal> tycker faktiskt att de lyckats bra med windows 7 ändå, för att vara windows liksom
<purity^> håller med
<purity^> Windows 7 är helt ok
<purity^> x_link,
<peyam> Är det ngn som kan Latex?
<bol> Nån som har koll på vad juniperberry & jujube.canonical.com är för hosts?
<cHarNe2> peyam: du brukar ha så svåra frågor :P
<cHarNe2> bilder i tables va det förra gången va?
<peyam> den fixade jag men den här verkar helt omöjligt
<David-A> peyam: jag har kunnat, men kan inte längre. räcker det?
<peyam> jag vill ha min bild brev CV-Peyam.. i titlen
<peyam> http://pastebin.com/jjqxNarm
<peyam> David-A: vill ha den så http://i58.tinypic.com/1paqrq.png
<einand> peyam: vart är resten då?
<peyam> resten till vad?
<peyam> det e allt
<einand> halva ditt cv saknas ju
<peyam> på vad?
<peyam> på bilden?
<peyam> jag vill bara ha bilden där den svarta fyrkanten finns
<peyam> einand: vet du hur jag kan fixa det?
<einand> och jag vill läsa hela cvt
<peyam> jag skrev jo koden
<peyam> finns där
<peyam> http://pastebin.com/jjqxNarm
<einand> :)
<David-A> peyam: det står att du kan latex
<einand> jag håller på och bygger en blogg som bygger på latex
<peyam> ja men inte i den meningen att jag kan precis allting
<peyam> einand: kan du hjälpa mig?
<Porrhandske> einand: vad för slags latex handlar bloggen om?
<einand> Porrhandske: bygger på latex, dvs jag skriver den i latex
<einand> peyam: ja, men hinner inte, klockan är kvart i läggdags
<blippe> apt-get install apache2 mysql-server libapache2-mod-php5
<blippe> apt-get install php5-gd php5-json php5-mysql php5-curl
<blippe> jag har inte ens aao pa den har datorn, sa jag kan inte be om ursakt ordentligt
<Porrhandske> einand: aha, var mina tankar som var helt fel alltså :P
<einand> Porrhandske: kanske, beror på vilka personer jag klär i den ;)
<blippe> einand: blogg byggd på latex? med pandoc? typ som yst och gitit?
<einand> nej
<einand> iaf inte som gitit, hittar inte yst när jag googlade
<blippe> men det låter jättekul, har du koden någonstans
<blippe> ?
<einand> började med den igår
<einand> så  är inte mycket att visa
<einand> grejen är att använda statiskt genereade sidor, med githooks(serverside)
<einand> som så jag skall enbart kunna använda verktyg som jag kan, (vim och git)
<blippe> einand, lägg till pandoc så har du i stort sett gitit.
<einand> nä, ser inte ut som det jag söker
<blippe> Vad är skillnaden?
<einand> att mitt system fungerar så som jag vill ;)
<Porrhandske> einand: säg inte sånt! mina tankar var fel!
<einand> Porrhandske: Finns människor som kan se riktigt sexiga ut i latex, likaväl som välskrivna dokumnent
<Porrhandske> einand: jo jag vet att vissa personer är sexiga i latex, har dock aldrig skrivit i latex, har lite för mycket att göra för att börja exprimentera med nått nytt nu också så
<Linda^> O.o
#ubuntu-se 2014-10-08
<peyam> nu behöver jag bara flytta boxen
<peyam> hej igen
<peyam> jag har nu använt raisebox men jag måste flytta den till höger
<peyam> vet ngn hur jag gör det
<kes0> Du greppar den med höger och vänster hand och lyfter upp den å sen flyttar å ställer ner helt enkelt.
<peyam> LAtex
<peyam> fixat
<kes0> *tar semester*
<realubot> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/fbi-director-james-comey-on-threat-of-isis-cybercrime/
<realubot> einand: Ska du börja blogga? Jag saknar din eftervalsanalys av PP.
<znejk> Hej
<znejk> !
<znejk> Jag har lite problem med att installera ubuntu i UEFI ... hur sjutton ska jag göra?
<Linda^> znejk: har för mig att det funkade fint med unetbootin..
<Linda^> hade problem som fan även jag :(
<David-A> znejk: du kanske redan har provat dokumentationen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<znejk> Ja men jag får inte bootloadern på rätt ställe får alltid gå in i bios och välja hd..
<kes0> Någon som vet om de fortfarande är tjorvigt med nvidia drivrutiner i fedora
<kes0> ?
<kes0> Fel ställe att fråga på kanske
<David-A> kes0: men det gör intet att du frågar ändå. vi blir så glada för besök.
<realubot> David-A: Jag har glömt cliffhangern.
<David-A> realubot: Neeej!
<David-A> kan du komma på en ny?
<kes0> David-A: Ok =)
#ubuntu-se 2014-10-09
<andreyshel95>  /msg nickserv register Bynthytnbpfwbz andreyshel@gmail.com
<larsemil> bra där
<Barre> dags att byta lösen tror jag
<andreyshel> ber om ursäkt för PM posting.
<Barre> andreyshel: du byter väl lösen nu va?
<andreyshel> ja.
<Barre> ok, ska du posta det här också eller?  ;P
<andreyshel> ja. Specielt för dig... <tyst> qwerty1234 :)
<Barre> haha... snyggt
<BlackNR> Hejsan! ny här, undrar om någon kan hjälpa mig lite snabbt med ett problem?
<Barre> !ask
<ubot2> Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<BlackNR> någon som vet hur man kan ta bort så man inte behöver skriva in lösenord så fort man ska installera någonting? (kubuntu)
<nwal> sudo su -
<nwal> tex
<nwal> då får du ett rootshell
<nwal> :)
<nwal> afk, käk
<Barre> nej nej....
<Barre> BlackNR: att "prompta" för lösenord är en säkerhetsfunktion som jag starkt rekommenderar dig att ha kvar. Med det sagt så kan du givetvis konfigurera systemet att inte prompta för lösenord. Ta en titt (googla, läs manualer) på kommadot visudo samt NOPASSWD för %admin gruppen. Men som sagt, det är oftast inte en bra idé att göra så p.g.a. säkerheten..
<Barre> det är i.o.f.s. mycket möjligt att KDE har någon "feature" i sin policy-kit som är en bättre lösning, men det vet jag inte. Kanske värt att kolla på det först...
<BlackNR> på denhär datorn spelar de ingen roll med säkerheten, är relativt ny basic användare. har testat att googla en del innan jag skrev här men visst inte riktigt vad jag skulle söka på för att hitta rätt
<nwal> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Remove_Password_Prompt_For_sudo
<nwal> bättre att du vänjer dig vid att behöva skriva rootlösendet dock :)
<nwal> onödigt att få dåliga vanor på en gång liksom
<nwal> bra att man märker att han loggat innan man svarar :P
<kes0> Tips på något okrävande linux, ska vara till en gammal dator med för lite ram och slö processor? Och inget omständigt där man tex måste vara expert för att få flashplayer att fungera.
<senate> jag drog in elementary os på en celeron m (usch) med 1gb i ram och det flöt på förvånadsvärt bra
<kes0> senate: Okej låter bra, ska kolla de
<senate> kes0: gör det. väldigt desktopvänligt os faktiskt
<senate> byggt på ubuntu
<kes0> senate: Å fan =)
<DatUtter> Varför kan jag inte installera någon annan linux dist mer än senaste ubuntu ? Har testat linux mint, fedora och andra men blir bara black screen och inget händer. Tidigare en windows 8 laptop.
<kes0> Snart helg
<realubot> Vem blir först med att utveckla en tjänst som gör att man genom att fylla i ett formulär kan skicka pappersbrev som mottagaren måste svara på via pappersbrev?
<realubot> einand: Din amatörpolitiker. Varför svara du inte på mina frågor?
<bol> Återigen, någon som har koll på vad hostarna jujube.canonical.com & juniperberry.* gör för något? Såg requests mot dem i tcpdump när jag (veterligen) inte hade något koppel öppet utåt.
#ubuntu-se 2014-10-10
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Porrhandske> iii/quit
<realubot> einand: ?
<realubot> Det är skillnad på att stjäla einand och att kopiera honom.
<realubot> Att klona einand är inte stöld.
<Screedo> Att klona einand vore inte bra.
<kes0> Asså ubuntus usb-creator är ju värdelös, och annat med ubuntu, värdelöst. Inte för att vara otrevlig men de suger.
<Linda^> jag har använt det utan problem
<Linda^> har jag för mig
<kes0> Ok. De suger väl inte helt, de är ju snyggt gjort bland annat men är sånna små saker som är irriterande. Har provat många andra distar och ubuntu är bland dom värre :P
<Porrhandske> God kväll
<Linda^> tja
<Screedo> goddag i kanalen
<Linda^> tja tja
<Screedo> allt väl?
<Porrhandske> kan ju inte klaga iaf
<Screedo> är ju fredag! :)
<Porrhandske> jo, men min hem server är död :(
<Screedo> :/
<Porrhandske> var dags för den builden att dö, den hade varit samma i 2 år nu så nu har jag en anledning att testa nått nytt :D
<Screedo> hehe
<kes0> Kan någon highlighta mig?
<Philip5> kes0: ping
<kes0> Philip5: Tack
<kes0> Linda^:
<realubot> Linda^: Ät lite keso är du snäll.
<David-A> Linda^: glass med chokladbitar = straciatella
<kes0> Eat meee
<kes0> *insmetad i kolasås*
<realubot> einand: Vad gör du nuförtiden?
 * kes0 springer runt å sprutar kolasås
<kes0> realubot: Har du provat keso med kolasås?
<realubot> kes0: Nej. Det har jag aldrig provat. Det låter inte gott men vem vet?
<David-A> går det bra med färskost med chokladsås i stället?
<David-A> realubot: det vet du väl att om man tar en jättegod sak o en annan jättegod sak, så blir det jättejättegott. har du inte sett fem myror?
<kes0> realubot: Okej, nä du får prova och berätta sen hur de var?
<kes0> David-A: Är de gott?
<kes0> Haha
<David-A> i teorin, ja. vänta. ska prova...
<kes0> Hehe ok
<David-A> chokladsåsen gick ut i maj 2012. jag tar o river smulor av lite mörk choklad
<kes0> xD
<David-A> färskost utan vitlök borde väl vara bäst. eller med är ju gott, så det borde vara bäst?
<David-A> om ingen säger stopp får jag prova båda
<realubot> David-A: Nej. Jag har lyckats undvika fem myror.
<David-A> nja, jag vet inte
<David-A> inte jättejättegott precis
<David-A> måste nog prova med vitlök
<kes0> HAhaha
<David-A> nja
<David-A> realubot: du har inte missat nåt, fem myror är bara skit
<realubot> David-A: Lika bra att jag inte fick titta på det när jag var barn då.
<kes0> David-A: Han hade betong i teven
#ubuntu-se 2014-10-11
<Linda^> realubot: .. Varför ska jag äta keso? Det är ju äckligt :(
<peyam> heeeeeeeeej
<peyam> det e jag
<peyam> Farbror Peyam
<Linda^> ånej, nu får vi gömma oss
<peyam> vf?
<Linda^> va?
<peyam> varför?
<Linda^> Alltså, it was a joke.
<Linda^> Varför skriver du "vf" istället för "varför"?
<Linda^> Jag tänker bara på västra frölunda varje gång jag ser det. Alltid förvirrad.
<peyam> haha
<peyam> sparar bokst'ver och ord och det 'r ganska vanligt o skriva dessa
<Linda^> Tycker folk ska hålla sig till kompletta ord så förvirring inte uppstår.
<Linda^> Förutom där det är accepterat med förkortningar. Sådana som finns listat i SAOL exempelvis.
<Linda^> vf är inte det.
<peyam> alla fins inte med där ochdet e inge fel att språket utvecklas
<Linda^> Om språket utvecklas till en jäkla massa hittepåord så jo.
<Linda^> Se, jag hittade på ett ord där. Men den förstår folk innebörden av.
<peyam> men din info så skriver jag Varför = vf, någon = ngn, Mycket = mkt. är = e, vad = va.
<peyam> ta det lugnt sötnos
<Linda^> När man använder förkortningar så är ju det främst för att det är flera ord man använder. Exmepelvis "osv" som står för "Och Så Vidare".. Varför är ju bara ett ord, och helt onödigt att förkorta. Precis som "ngn" och "mkt". Någon har fått för sig att kapa alla vokaler bara.. Stört!
<peyam> nej
<peyam> det sparar tid o ord när man chattar
<Linda^> Jag förstår om det är användbart på oldphones, där man hade 160 tecken att använda sig av, eller hur mycket det nu var. Men svar mig, har du bråttom just nu?
<Linda^> HAr du inte kapacitet till att skriva mer än ett visst antal tecken?
<peyam> nej men jag är van
<Linda^> Jag tycker det är synd att folk skriver så :(
<peyam> var inte så konservativ
<peyam> det e najs
<Linda^> e..
<Linda^> så stockholmskt av dig.
<peyam> skriver du också som jag så vänjer du efter ett par timmar
<peyam> är stockholmare men vet folk som inte är det men skriver 'e' ändå
<Linda^> Jag brukar säga att jag skriver som jag pratar. JAg skulle acceptera "vajjöru" framför "vgd" som jag gissar kan förkortas för "vad gör du"?
<peyam> nää
<peyam> det låter bra det också
<peyam> vgd
<peyam> haha
<Linda^> peyam: Jag försökte skriva som du en gång, när jag var på en chat där ALLA skrev som du. Det gick inte. Det tog för lång tid. ALLDELES för lång tid.
<Linda^> Jag gillar inte "vgd"
<peyam> hahaha man blir van
<peyam> hur gammal e du Linda?
<Linda^> Jag läser det bokstavligt talat "V G D"
<Linda^> Jag blir 33 snart.
<Linda^> HAr det någon betydelse?
<peyam> jag är 26 , de flesta i min ålder , som smsade mkt under deras fjortis tid skriver sånt
<peyam> ja då var det inte så mkt
<Linda^> Jag smsade som en tok, jag skriver inte så.
<peyam> men jag förstår inte hur du kan blir förvirrad
<peyam> när du ser såna ord
<peyam> förkortningar*
<peyam> eller va tkr du
<peyam> tkr=tycker
<Linda^> *ryser*
<peyam> vf
<Linda^> Det är ETT ord. Det behöver inte förkortas.
<Linda^> Eller ska vi förkorta alla ord?
<peyam> ja men orka liksom flytta fingret hit o dit
<Linda^> Slösa för guds skull inte på bokstäverna!
<Linda^> Ja, orka.. !
<peyam> näää
<peyam> vgd ?
<peyam> så tidigt på morgonen
<Linda^> ..
<Linda^> See what I did there? Kapade lite bokstäver och ord..
<peyam> vad heter den där power management
<peyam> asså
<peyam> LTP
<peyam> eller LPT
<peyam> TLP
<Screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<Porrhandske> God dagens på er i kanalen
<Unk1> Goddag
<Screedo> goddag
<Unk1> Har ni upplevt problem med Mozilla Firefox och tradera.se?
<Unk1> Jag undrar vad det är som gör att jag inte kan klicka på auktioner.
<Unk1> Mozilla Firefox senaste versionen, kör no script, men det är avslaget.
<Screedo> Unk1: jag har samma problem i windows med ff, jag tror att det har något med flash att göra.
<Screedo> Men ja ghar inte undersökt det
<Screedo> jag kör på gamla tradera så fungerar det.
<Unk1> Screedo: ok, tack för info!
<peyam> Hej, Farbror Peyam här
<peyam> Salam, Det är jag Peyaaaam
<peyam> Linda^, vgd?
<peyam> realubot, där?
<Linda^> var god dröj?
<peyam> vad gör du*
<peyam> Linda^, hade du blogg?
<Linda^> öh va?
<peyam> Bloggar du?
<Linda^> Nej
<Linda^> vadå random fråga
<peyam> Ja.
<peyam> Har du ngn hemsida?
<Linda^> Nej
<peyam> Jag har
<peyam> Har du fb?
<Linda^> fragbite?
<peyam> facebook
<peyam> Här är min hemsida : http://peyam.netai.net/
<Linda^> ja
<peyam> vad heter du där?
<Linda^> Linda
<peyam> ja men hela namnet
<peyam> så jag kan lägga till dej som vän
<Linda^> Har bara Linda
<Linda^> Så du lägger till randoms på facebook?
<peyam> kan hända
<Linda^> happ
<peyam> finns många lindor
<Linda^> Ja well, du frågade, jag svarade.
<peyam> duktigt
<peyam> Linda^, kan du se min ip adress?
<Linda^> peyam: jag kan se det ip du använder för att ansluta dig hit?
<Linda^> om det är ditt eller inte, det vet väl bara du
<peyam> kan du skriva det till mig
<Linda^> varför?
<Linda^>  du kan väl se den själv
<peyam> ja jag vill se vad du ser
<Linda^> jag ser det du ser
<peyam> men kan du bara skriva det till mig och hur döljer jag det?
<peyam> jag vill folk ska veta  min ip
<peyam> inte*
<Philip5> Linda^: har du fått en ny vän för livet? ;)
<Linda^> Herregud..
<Linda^> märkligare ircare får man nog leta efter
<Philip5> ingen kommentar ;)
<Linda^> Du vet att du håller med.
<Philip5> ibland tycker jag det är extra tur att jag inte är tjej i sådana här sammanhang
<Linda^> men han är ju bara allmänt jobbig. Inte för att jag är tjej
<Linda^> Men nu ska jag in till stan tydligen. Poff
<Philip5> party
<Linda^> knappast
<Linda^> nån cider bara
<Philip5> det finns nog fler som håller med dig
<David-A> Philip5: man kan se på näst sista siffran i din ip-adress om du är tjej el kille
<Linda^> men mest ska jag ut för att få träffa folk.. typ första gången den här veckan.
<Philip5> vet inte ens om han använder linux
<Philip5> Linda^: aldrig fel. själv sitter jag och packar paket
<Philip5> David-A: vore nått
<Linda^> Philip5: Nej, det är på tiden att jag får lite socialt utbyte haha. Sämsta veckan på evigheter!
<Linda^> aja, poff!
<Philip5> Linda^: ha skoh
<Philip5> skoj
<realubot> Linda^: Är du och peyam tillsammans?
<realubot> Philip5: Vad föredrar du? Att packa paket eller att vara packad i ett paket?
<realubot> Jag är ledsen men humorn blir inte bättre än så utan alkohol i kroppen.
<kes0> =)
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> salam
<peyam> Linda^, vgd
<David-A> hej peyam!
<peyam> David-A, tjena, läget?
<David-A> mätt o glad
<peyam> naaaaaaaaaaajs
<peyam> vgd
<peyam> ?
<Linda^> jösses.
<David-A> det har inte hänt *nånting*
#ubuntu-se 2014-10-12
<Linda^> David-A: Sen jag drog menar du?
<David-A> knappast innan heller va
<Linda^> Nä, typ så.
<David-A> har du kex o grönmögelost hemma?
<Linda^> David-A: Nej ;o Har du?
<David-A> ja, tänkte småäta lite
<Linda^> Gört!
<Linda^> Jag äter typ havrekuddar eller vafan det nu är
<Linda^> med mjölk
<David-A> det gör inget
<David-A> vi kan äta lite olika saker innan vi går o lägger oss
<Linda^> Jag tänkte dock inte gå och lägga mig.. än på ett tag.
<David-A> det var trevligt att småäta tillsammans med dej
<David-A> även om du bara åt, vad den nu var
<David-A> godnatt
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> Philip5:  du som är digikam expert jag har ett litet bekymmer
<Philip5> ok, vadå?
<swecarp> har endelö bilder som inte visas i en mapp
<Philip5> vilken version kör du?
<Philip5> och vad är det för bildtyp?
<swecarp> jag löste det det är fixat hoppas jag
<swecarp>  version 3,0 och det är jpg bilder
<swecarp> läste in sql data basen men tappade alla etiketter men det löser jag nog
<Philip5> aha, ja jpg borde den ju klara om det inte är jgp2000-standard och du kör något gammalt
<Philip5> 3.0 är ju ganska gammal nu med 4.4 ute
<Philip5> swecarp: kan du se om din digikam är byggd emot libjpeg62 eller libjpeg8
<swecarp> ok men jag är nöjd
<Philip5> kan du se i Help > components info
<swecarp> kan bara säga att det är lite kaos just nu får instalera om den
<Philip5> ajdå
<swecarp> kan inte skapa nya taggar
<swecarp> brb omstart
<Philip5> ska åka till ica och ladda upp kylen innan fotbollen... bbl
<Philip5> ska åka till ica och ladda upp kylen innan fotbollen... bbl
<Porrhandske> God kväll folket
<Screedo> Porrhandske: godkväll
<Porrhandske> lugnt här på en söndag
<kes0> Gokväll
<adobee> Vet någon vad det korrekta namnet för "dubbelkokare" är?
<kes0> HELAN GÅR Å HALVAN ÅKER MOTORBÅT
<kes0> adobee: Dubble boiler
<kes0> Nä föresten vet inte
<adobee> kes0: PÃ¥ svenska.
<adobee> Alltså en grej som gör att man kan koka något "försiktigt".
<adobee> Man kan göra en egen om man har en stor kastrull och en liten kastrull utan handtag.
<adobee> Men jag har inga utan handtag.
<kes0> Ångkokare?
<adobee> kes0: Det verkar inte vara rätt pryl.
<adobee> Det verkar bara existera som begrepp på svenska som "Vattenbad".
<adobee> "A bain-marie (pronounced: [bɛ̃ maʁi]; also known as a water bath or double boiler), a type of heated bath, is a piece of equipment used in science, industry, and cooking to heat materials gently and gradually to fixed temperatures, or to keep materials warm over a period of time."
<kes0> adobee: Ok hms. En kompis har nån sak han kokar med, minns inte vad den hette dock
<adobee> Jobbigt det ska vara att hitta saker.
<adobee> Helt nödvändigt för att baka med gräs.
<kes0> Aa
<kes0> Hehe
<realubot> peyam: Hallå pejjam.
<peyam> Peyam är det
<peyam> realubot, tjena. läget?
<Cossan> ngn som vet hur man använder sin ägda domän som host på irc?
<peyam> så berätta älsklingar
<peyam> va gör ni
<Linda^> Menar du inte "vgn"?
<kes0> Inte så mkt sj då?
<peyam> jo det var det jag mena. vgn
<peyam> jag läser om fragments in Android
<kes0> Se där
<kes0> Linda^: vgd?
<Linda^> kes0: Vi kan väl försöka hålla oss till svenska? :(
<peyam> Linda^, vgd står för Vad gör du
<kes0> Linda^: Vadååå
<Linda^> peyam: Du säger det, men jag hittar inte det i SAOL
<peyam> Allt behöver inte stå i SAOL för att användas
<Linda^> Men du kan inte kräva att jag ska förstå vad din påhittade förkortning betyder.
<peyam> jag kan itne heller kräva att du kan allt som står i SAOL
<Linda^> That just makes no sense
<peyam> prs
<Linda^> Jag tänker inte försöka gissa vad "prs" betyder.
<peyam> precis*
<Linda^> Men ett tips. Om du pluggar eller så. Använd inte dina påhittade förkortningar i uppsatser. Det blir IG direkt.
<peyam> Skriver aldrig uppsatser
<peyam> men skriver på engelska
<Linda^> Jag förstår jui detta. Ingen skulle förstå vad du skriver.
<Linda^> ju*
<kes0> Vad betyder pms?
<Linda^> pre menstrual syndrome?
<kes0> Aha
<kes0> HAhaha
<kes0> Syndrom
<Linda^> Varför undrar du?
<kes0> Nä bara kom att tänka på de
<kes0> En förkortning
<kes0> Ju
<peyam> jag visste vad det var
<Linda^> Jo, en internationell förkortning som faktiskt existerar. Och består av TRE ord. Inte ett ord. Som "precis" eller "varför"
<peyam> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yl9j_W9ES9Q
<peyam> shit
<peyam> ja skulle ändå haffa guzzen
<kes0> Finns väl många förkortningar på bara ett ord
<Linda^> kes0: Finns säkert undantag. Kommer du på någon specifik just nu? Det skulle väl vara ett långt ord då.
<adobee> Hur gjorde folk innan Bitcoin och Tor för att få hem cannabis i brevinkastet?
<adobee> Jag börjar nästan tro att det inte gick tidigare.
<peyam> please bitchessssssssss
<peyam> stop argueing
<adobee> Och att man tvingades gå till något getto?
<Linda^> adobee: Lite fel forum va?
 * adobee kollar
<adobee> Nej. Rätt forum.
<adobee> Detta skola varde #u-b-u-n-t-u-streck-ess-eee.
<peyam> pleaaaaaase
<Linda^> :<
<peyam> stop
<kes0> Linda^: Avs - avsändare, obs - observera, el - elktrisitet är nåra
<kes0> :P
<Linda^> kes0: Det har du rätt i. Jag tänker på det här med "el".. Många använder ju det istället för "eller", och tar för givet att vi ska förstå. Get my point?
<Linda^> kes0: avs används nog mest för att ta så lite plats som möjligt på kuvert :)
<Linda^> Sen har det väl hängt kvar även digitalt.
<David-A> många skriver åxå (också) och å (och), men jag skriver o (och) men inte oxo (tror jag)
<Linda^> tror du
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> Jag brukar skriva "o", men jag tycker det är så fult :(
<Linda^> Försöker vänja mig av vid det.
<Linda^> Men det är också något som skrivits i alla tider. Går inte ens att jämföra med "vgd" osv :(
<kes0> Linda^: Just ja eller med :P Ja men de är ändå en förkortning på ett ord
<kes0> Jag har börja med å, körde o förr :P
<Linda^> Jag kör å när jag skriver "å andra sidan" typ.
<Linda^> Men aldrig som "och"
<kes0> Ok, jag kör de som och ofta
<kes0> Pratar ju så med
<kes0> :P
<David-A> å som i "å andra sidan" är inte en förkortning utan ett helt ord, betyder ungefär samma sak som på
#ubuntu-se 2015-10-05
<NeverW8> huttan: självklart
<Hund> Alla hänger väl bara på Facebook. :(
<Barre> neheee du..
<Hund> :D
#ubuntu-se 2015-10-06
<Spookan> Vem var det här som hade hand om folding@home?
#ubuntu-se 2015-10-07
<NeverW8> Visst har Linux Mint gått om Ubuntu? såg några siffor från distrowatch för någon/några månader sedan.
<NeverW8> Ser ut som det börjar bli en ändring
<Mathisen> NeverW8, http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=popularity
<Barre> "The DistroWatch Page Hit Ranking statistics are a light-hearted way of measuring the popularity of Linux distributions and other free operating systems among the visitors of this website. They correlate neither to usage nor to quality and should not be used to measure the market share of distributions. They simply show the number of times a distribution page on DistroWatch.com was accessed each day, noth
<Barre> ing more." - ...
<Barre> ... http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=popularity
<Mathisen> så är det :)
<Mathisen> https://www.linuxcounter.net/statistics/distributions
<Mathisen> visar bättre
<Mathisen> ubuntu är nog nr.1 ännu
<NeverW8> Och folk klagar på att det snackas för lite här inne, bara dra igång en diskussion man vet andra kan svara på. :P
<Barre> sant :)
<Anarieth> tycker om att de har en "unknown" med på linuxcounter :P
<Barre> meh.. ubuntu 16.04 får zfs support med som standard...
<Mathisen> kanske
<Barre> jo... jag sket i kanske.. vill inte ha det alls...
<Mathisen> :)
<Amoz> "standard". hur stor skillnad är det egentligen jämfört med att bara lägga in ett PPA idag?
<andol> Barre: Hur mycket med som standard? Att dkms-paketen, etc nu finns i standardförråden?
<Barre> andol: vet inte, såg en notis om det och gillade det inte. Först trodde jag att det skulle vara standard FS och gick i taket, men så var det ju inte..
<Barre> andol: allt jag vet är detta https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/snappy-app-devel/2015-October/000370.html
<Spookan> Men ZFS är väl bättre än ext4 eller vad det heter?
<Barre> Det är ju inte sant, om behoven innefattar features/functions som täcks av ZFS och inte ext4 så är det sant, men om behoven täcks av features/funcionts som ebart täcks av ext4 och inte zfs så är det inte sant.
<Barre> dessutom så är väl btrfs en mer korrekt jämförelse med zfs, dessutom en trevligare licensform
<Amoz> om det inte går att skicka med på startskivan pga licensproblem så är det ju ett ganska kasst FS, eftersom man inte kan använda det då =P
<Amoz> dessutom är ju btrfs ungefär samma sak fast inbyggt i kärnan och IMHO mer flexibelt
<Barre> Senast jag kikade på zfs så var det just så, har inte kollat om licensen ändrats sedan dess
<Amoz> om det är Sun som äger rättigheterna har jag svårt å se hur de helt plötsligt skulle öppna upp den och göra den GNU-kompatibel
<Amoz> men man kan ju hoppas
<Barre> SUN = Oracle
<Spookan> Med zfs får man väl ut hela storleken i filsystemet? Gentemot de andra?
<Amoz> Spookan, hur menar du?
<Amoz> Barre, korrekt, glömde det för en sekund :P
<Barre> Amoz: och om man analyserar akrynomen ORACLE till "One Rich Asshole Called Larry Ellison" så tror jag inte att det kommer att hända ;)
<Amoz> lal
<Spookan> Amoz: Har man en 500gb hdd och formaterar den med zfs så får man väl ut 500gb i filsystem, kör man annat ext3,4 ntfs osv, så får man väl bara ut 480gb typ?
<Barre> njea.. så är det nog inte :)
<Amoz> wow, magiskt isf
<Amoz> om du syftar på metadata så tar nog ZFS mycket mer än de andra varianterna
<Amoz> om du snackar om den magiska omvandlingen mellan SI-enheter och "gibibyte" så är svaret "nej"
<Barre> Tror nog att det är GB (base10) och GiB som spökar
<Spookan> Min erfarenhet är att man får ut mer utrymme att använda med zfs, synd att mac inte har det.
<Spookan> Detta var när jag lekte med OpenBSD för 100 år sen.
<Amoz> tvivlar på det, däremot har väl ZFS och Btrfs  "inbyggd" komprimering som du kan aktivera på begäran
<andol> Spookan: Rätt säker på att OpenBSD aldrig har haft stöd för ZFS.
<andol> Däremot så har FreeBSD ett första klassens stöd för ZFS.
<Spookan> andol: Kan vara jag som blandar ihop dem, var som sagt 100 år sen jag mekklade med dem..
#ubuntu-se 2015-10-08
<Barre> HA... kl 18:44 och jag får FIRST i denna kanal, förmodligen LAST också \o/
<Amoz> Barre, om det va #ubuntu kanske jag hade varit mer impad ;)
<Barre> hahhaa..
<Barre> men min LAST sket sig kapitalt
#ubuntu-se 2015-10-09
<hume> hej alla
<hume> nånstans jag kan posta en skärmdump för att kunna fråga om den?
<hume> ok... hittade
<hume> här är ett problem: http://picpaste.com/snapshot1-qMWGSAWX.png
<hume> det gråa fältet nere i skärmen - vad är det, hur blir jag av med det? Det är där sen jag skiftade upplösning. Jag kan inte klicka på det eller något. Nån ide?
<hume> det är plasma desktop
<Barre> hume: vet inte, men kan det vara så att bakgrundsbilden har en lägre upplösning än vad skärmupplösningen är? Och att välja en bakgrundsbild som har samma upplösning som skärmupplösningen skulle "lösa" det?
<hume> Barre, den ligger framför panelen.....blockerar liksom
<hume> jag kan byta bagrundsbild, påverkar inte
<hume> den är inte en del av bakgrundsbilden, det är nåt annat
<hume> ett alternativ är kanske att slänga bort allt som har med plasma att göra, och starta om desktopen. Men vad ska jag slänga ut då? jag menar inte paket utan inställningsfiler i min hemkatalog
<Barre> hume: då har jag dessvärr ingen aning..
<hume> :) that makes two of us
 * Hund dricker julmust
#ubuntu-se 2015-10-10
<archspark> Tjema
<archspark> Letar efter orginal repo lista till Kubuntu om nagon av er har den.
<andol> archspark: Borde väl vara samma som vilken annan Ubuntu-installation som helst? https://git.lysator.liu.se/snippets/3
<archspark> Jag tror ocksa det.
<archspark> Men jag vet att kubuntu har egna ovanpa
<archspark> Hittade en losning.
<archspark> You can use this trick. Open a terminal ( Pressing Ctrl+Alt+T ) and do these      Remove the corrupted one       sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list      Open software-properties-gtk       sudo software-properties-gtk      This will open software-properties-gtk and a new sources.list will be created automatically.
<andol> Sedärja.
<andol> Utan nyfiken, vad fick du utöver det jag hade i min paste?
<archspark> Jag har inte lagt till nagra forutom de officiella. men jag aterkommer
<archspark> aha du menar vilka repos
<archspark> Jag fick samma.
<archspark> typ.
<archspark> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu vivid main universe restricted multiverse deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid-security restricted main universe multiverse deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu vivid-updates restricted main universe multiverse deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu vivid-backports restricted main universe multiverse
<archspark> exakt, skumt.
#ubuntu-se 2015-10-11
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> Farbror Peyam här
<Spookan> LOL
#ubuntu-se 2016-10-11
<larsemil> hur många datorer kan man ha på en 63A säkring?
<bamsefar> Det beror på hur mycket el det drar.
<bamsefar> Hur många elefanter kan man ha på en båt?
<larsemil> tror vi räknar på snitt på 250W per dator. så har fått fram en siffra.
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Hur kan jag uppgradera till ubuntu 16.10 , det funkar inte med sudo do-release-upgrade även med tillägget -d, kan någon snälla hjälpa till?
<SebastianThorn> IBMHPGOOGLE: LTS?
<SebastianThorn> IBMHPGOOGLE: lsb_release -a
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Ja, du menar nu, jag använder ubuntu 16.04
<SebastianThorn> står det LTS när du kör det komandot?
<SebastianThorn> IBMHPGOOGLE: läs sista paragrafen: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Det står som jag gör alltså använda tillägget -d men det funkar ändå inte
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Jag vill ha 16.10 och inte något lts
<SebastianThorn> sorry, men jag vet itne om du läser dåligt
<SebastianThorn> IBMHPGOOGLE: kör kommandot "lsb_release -a" står det LTS på någon av raderna? Svara gärna med "Ja det står LTS" eller "Nej LTS finns inte med"
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Ja det står bl. a. ubuntu 16.04.1 lts
<SebastianThorn>  IBMHPGOOGLE säker på att den finns att ladda ner?
<SebastianThorn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<SebastianThorn> vänta några dagar så kommer den säkert
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Ja åtminstone som beta eller test
<SebastianThorn> kolla i vanliga #ubuntu
<saba> Vad säger ni om att skicka ut driftinformation genom Bcc?
<SebastianThorn> saba: gör inte de flesta det? bara se till att man gör det via nått system och inte manuellt, för då kommer man råka skicka med cc
<SebastianThorn> vi kompletterar med sms också till de som vill
<saba> SebastianThorn: är det inte större risk att mailen fastnar i spamfilter?
<saba> Eller stuvas Bcc om av den utgående servern? Alltså Bcc → To. Jag vet inte.
<SebastianThorn> saba: man infar innan vilken adress man kommer skicka från, om deras spam-filter äter mailen, inte mitt fel om jag infat innan
<SebastianThorn> bara att slänga upp en test-funktion där man ber kunden whitelista i filtret
<SebastianThorn> vet inte hur bcc funkar
#ubuntu-se 2016-10-12
<bittin> skumt är nån Opensource dag hos Microsoft idag :P
#ubuntu-se 2016-10-13
<andol> Jaha, den här uppgraderingen till Ubuntu 16.10 gick ju nästan tråkigt bra.
<Groggy> Det var ju tråkigt att det inte bråkade mer :-P.
<Groggy> Får se när man själv tar tag i det bara
<Barre> andol: var det något speciellt som drev dig till uppgradering? eller är det "bara" nyhetens behag?
<bittin> Jag håller på att ladda ner Yaketty nu
<Hund> Den kom idag alltså.
<bittin> japp
<bittin> uppdaterar Ubuntu servern här hemma nu :)
<Hund> lol
<Hund> VÃ¥gad kille. :P
<bittin> ingen minns en fegis
<Hund> :D
#ubuntu-se 2016-10-14
<andol> Barre: Inget speciell anledning. Ville mest vara cool och köra det senaste :)
<Barre> andol: okay :)
<andol> Barre: Hur (o)cool är du då?
<Barre> andol: 16.04, det är nått med LTS som tilltalar mig :)
<Barre> går från LTS till nästa LTS när den kommer med ab.cd.1
<andol> Jo, vill man vara tråkigt rationell är det ju så man gör :P
<Barre> :)
 * andol nöjer sig med att vara tråkigt rationell på serverfronten.
<Hund> Jag önskar att "L" i LTS stod för "Life" istället för "Long".
<Mathisen> byt dist :)
<Mathisen> t.ex arch
<bittin> Uppdaterat till Yakkety på jobbet nu också :)
<Hund> Mathisen: Jag använder Arch på den stora och mediaburken. Servern kör Ubuntu för det är en sådan burk som man sätter upp och sedan bara rör när samvetet dunkar en i ryggen. :P
<Mathisen> ok :) kanske debian är värt då om du ändå har den som server.. inte lika mycket strul där
<Hund> Jag överväger faktiskt att installera Arch på den.
<Hund> För det är den distro jag är mest bekväm med.
<Mathisen> ok arch som server kan ju va lite skumt ändå.. nya saker varje dag.. mitt i allt slutar något funka
<Hund> Äsch. Jag kör bara TT-RSS och ownCloud på den för eget bruk.
<Hund> Så det är ingen som kan gnälla på mig om det går fel. :P
<andol> Jorå, har man *en* server torde det gå alldeles utmärkt att köra en rullande distro som Arch. Kör man däremot ett significant antal servrar är diskretera releaser helt klart att föredra.
<Hund> :)
<Barre> vem är det nu som är tråkig och rationell andol ;P
<bittin> uppdaterat en himla massa FreeBSD, OpenBSD, pf, OPNSense och Ubuntu system hemma och på jobbet och hos vänner
#ubuntu-se 2017-10-09
<propus> god morgon :)
<Barre> tjenis
<propus> läget +
<propus> ?
<Barre> helt ok, själv då?
<propus> Jo det är helt okej.. sitter och mixtrar med mina routrar :)
<andol> propus: Remote? :)
<propus> huhu?
<propus> någon här som kör mikrotik routrar?
 * Barre räcker upp handen
<propus> Barre: vilken modell kör du?
<Barre> propus: CRS125-24G-1S
 * larsemil räcker upp handen
<larsemil> har en router + en switch hemma.
 * Barre köpte sin CRS125-24G-1S av larsemil 
<larsemil> har två routrar + 1 switch på jobbet
<propus> någon av er som är sugen på att länka ihop med mig?
<larsemil> Barre: vi körde ju samma förut. märkte dock att i hastigheter snabbare än 300mbps så orkade den inte med att routa riktigt.
<larsemil> propus: varför?
<Barre> larsemil: där ser man..
<larsemil> Barre: men den är grym som access-switch, då orkar den ju hur mycket som helst. :)
<Barre> larsemil: har ju bara en 100Mbs-lina hemma, så jag har inte sett det problemet än :)
<Barre> larsemil: vilken modell kör ni som router då?
<larsemil> bra. det är ju lite tråkigt. MEN det roliga är ju att man får köpa en bra router också.
<Barre> larsemil: meh svara då? ;P
<larsemil> Barre: vi kör den här hos ogg och som kontorsrouter: https://www.routerboard.se/prest/routerboard-3011-serien-/331-mikrotikrouterboard-rb3011uias-rm-med-1u-racklada-och-naetdel.html
<larsemil> Barre: sen kör vi den här hemma hos mig: https://www.routerboard.se/prest/ethernet-routrar/353-mikrotikrouterboard-rb960-hex-poe.html
<Barre> larsemil: RB960 orkar mer layer3 än CRS125?
<larsemil> Barre: och den här som core router Cloud core router CCR1016-12G
<larsemil> Barre: betydligt mer
<Barre> åfan
<larsemil> eller
<larsemil> jag vet inte
<larsemil> jag har aldrig kört crs125 hemma
<larsemil> men med rb960 så får jag utan problem ut 275mbps.
<bamsefar> Brr, mikrotik :(
<larsemil> crs125 stannade av ungefär där.
<Barre> larsemil: mm, ser i spec att RB960 klarar ~2x layer3 än CRS125
<larsemil> Vi tyckte ju att crs125 var magisk så länge vi hade 100/100. :)
<Barre> bamsefar: du är en cisco-taliban :P
<bamsefar> Nej
<Barre> Jo!
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag tycker bara inte om skrot. :P
<Barre> bamsefar: nej!
<andol> Ähh, skrot är väl bara ett annat ord för hårdvara? :)
<Barre> skönt när allt är software-defined och man kan rulla sin mjukvara helt utan hårdvara
<andol> Jupp!
<andol> bamsefar: På tal om det, när kommer det en Glesys-provider för Terraform?
<bamsefar> andol: JAg vet inte
<bamsefar> Barre: Ja, det funkar ju fint om man inte behöver prestanda. :)
<Barre> bamsefar: det är liten risk att råka ut för buggar också :
<bamsefar> Barre: ;)
<Hund> Mors
<propus> Någon som bor i Piteå?
<Hund> Piteåbor är min kvalificerade gissning.
<propus> Jepp :)
<Hund> Varför undrar du? :P
<propus> näeh bara undrar. :)
<propus> hur fixar man @ubuntu/member/ en sådan host?
<Hund> Ubuntu members får en sådan cloak. :)
<propus> okej ?
<propus> hur fixar mana det då?
<propus> man
<Hund> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
#ubuntu-se 2017-10-11
<propus> God dag!
<Hund> God middag
#ubuntu-se 2017-10-12
<propus> god morgon!
<Laban> Morrn!
<propus> läget?
<propus> wb Haaninjo
<propus> aha.. vad ska man göra idag?
<Hund> "Ta katten och köra"
<propus> har ingen katt :D
<Hund> Då får du köpa en katt!
<propus> är allergisk.. ;-/
<Hund> Raka den.
<Hund> :D
<propus> hahaha
<propus> en skinbody (skinhead) katt :D
<propus> hundar är mer min mellodi :D
<propus> kanske du vill bli mitt husdjur?
<propus> WOFF
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Du vill inte ha mig som husdjur. :P
<propus> va dådå?
<propus> så länge du inte pissar inne så är det lungt.
<propus>  :D
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag skulle vara sjukt krävande.
<Hund> Som hund får man ju allting serverat.
<propus> hahaha
<Hund> :D
<Mathisen> någon som är i liv ?
<Mathisen> någon som är kung på bash/zsh ? behöver ett smidigt sätt att parsa en fil
<ReVarre> mjau
<Mathisen> så säger min katt också
<ReVarre> Grattis din katt är normal
<ReVarre> Min katt är rätt tyst atm, han sover nog
<ReVarre> hmmm något kul att lära sigggg inom ubuntu...
<Mathisen> finns mycket beror helt på vilket område du är intresserad av
<ReVarre> just nu är det att sätta igång en serverdator med ssh osv.. men jag är uttråkad på den fronten.. måste alltid vara så sjukt kruxigt innan man får till det?
<ReVarre> allting*
<ReVarre> behöver verkligen en bok
<Mathisen> vist det hjälper att kolla upp saker i en bok eller google men det bästa sättet är att leka på bara
<Mathisen> inte är det så svårt att sätta upp en server alls egentligen i ubuntu
<ReVarre> det är så? suits me fine xD
<ReVarre> ja men alltså min ssh inställning fungerade ett tag, sedan slutade den så xD
<ReVarre> kommer in men många ange pass, vilket jag ville undvika
<Mathisen> vad sluta funka ?
<ReVarre> ena datorn fungerar bra surfplattan vill ha pw och kommer in med det, ska vara authkeys
<Mathisen> så använd dig av " ssh-keygen " och efter allt funkar som du vill stäng av att man kan logga in med pass
<ReVarre> tror det blir lite webdesign ärligt talat, måste göra en sida för att ha allt jag lär mig sorterat :P men ville vänta tills jag hade gjort klart min webserver, saknar ftp bara, men orkar inte installerar xampp tror jag xD
<Mathisen> "/etc/ssh/sshd_config"
<ReVarre> Det var ju så jag gjorde ^^
<Mathisen> ReVarre, installera aldrig FTP
<ReVarre> sjukt att du kommer ihåg det så på rak arm XD
<Mathisen> ftp är gammalt och dåligt
<ReVarre> how come?
<Mathisen> inte säkert
<Mathisen> sftp = bra
<Mathisen> alltså ssh
<ReVarre> ah okej ska checka upp det mer sen =)
<Mathisen> så länge du har ssh så funkar sftp
<ReVarre> aa det låter ju helsoft
<ReVarre> ska testa då
<Mathisen> ska du ha någon simpel hemsida kolla upp alla CMS alternativ som finns det gör det hela ganska enkelt. om du inte gillar att göra allt från grunden själv då förstås
<Mathisen> wordpress,joomla,drupal
<ReVarre> jag gör det av rent akademiska själ =)
<ReVarre> tycker det är intressant
<ReVarre> det som var grundtanken var att ha en backupserver för clonezilla men så blev det så här :P
<Mathisen> backupserver till clonezilla ?
<Mathisen> du vill ha backup från en windows maskin eller ?
<ReVarre> nej från båda mina datorer, en är kubuntu
<ReVarre> (vilket jag hatar)
<ReVarre> xfce var mkt enklare, men jag klagar nog bara för att jag inte fick några binds överhuvudtaget med kde
<Mathisen> rsync till backup funkar bra då
<Mathisen> sen då kan du ju installera xfce fast det är kubuntu.. alltså de heter bara olika för det kommer som default med en vis win manager
<Mathisen> men du kan ha 100 olika på 1 maskin om du vill eller ja kanske inte 100 men många
<Mathisen> vill du ha full xubunu verisonen = sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop annars bara sudo apt-get install xfce4
<Mathisen> efter klart logga ut och välj xfce
<ReVarre> ah det där med xubuntu-desktop visste jag inte.. men jo det visste jag annars, men kommer bindsen med som standard? van vid dom
<ReVarre> rsync får jag kolla in
<Mathisen> vilka binds ?
<ReVarre> globala genvägar som CTRL+ALT+T osv
<ReVarre> vet man kan lägga till dom manuellt men lite jobbigt liksom
<ReVarre> fattar inte riktigt varför det ska vara annorlunda på alla utgåvor
<Mathisen> alltså om de brukar komma med som default är de där
<ReVarre> det blir så onödigt rörigt
<Mathisen> själv använder ja inte ubuntu eller xfce..
<Mathisen> så kan inte testa
<ReVarre> hmm inte vad jag märkt, har installerat unity sen xfce4 o tappat alla bindsen typ
<ReVarre> men måste ut o röka kul att snacka med någon =)
<ReVarre> brb
<ReVarre> använder dual boot win7 med linux ^^
<Mathisen> nej ändast linux sen win10 i VM
<Mathisen> hade dual boot förut men orkar inte me det mera när ja knappt spelar något
<ReVarre> menade att jag har linux på en dator och win7 på en annan, delar tangentbord..
<ReVarre> win10 var riktigt segt att lära sig
<ReVarre> eller vänja sig vid är rätta ordet
<ReVarre> ju mer jag kör linux desto mer gillar jag det
<ReVarre> fan de har stängt av vattnet för natten här, jag kommer dö av törst
<Mathisen> bara att hoppa bilen/gå till butiken och lagra drickbart då
<Mathisen> win10 är det inget fel på tycker ja
<ReVarre> ingen bil, inga affärer som är öppna, inga kompisar som är vakna i närheten. Men jag har MJÖLK!! :P
<ReVarre> och urin xD
<ReVarre> vad säger du om att installerat git repositories? är det smart eller missar man att det uppdateras automatiskt osv?
<Mathisen> alltså installera något från git ?
<Mathisen> du missar om det uppdateras ubuntu har inget som håller koll på det.
<Mathisen> dock skulle du byta till t.ex archlinux så har vi AUR där finns det mesta man behöver som tar direkt mycket från git och bygger = håller koll på när git repon uppdateras
<ReVarre> ja det kanske är om det inte finns något annat alternativ då
<ReVarre> kanske är dags, velat pröva på arch ett tag nu men de säger det är mycket svårare
<Mathisen> det är inte mycket svårare. installationen kan va svår ja om du inte är van
<ReVarre> vet inte om jag är så duktig än, även om det passar mer mig som person, vill ha massa verktyg för pentesting, eller vill lära mig iaf
<ReVarre> har instalelrat det förut så det var inte så svårt
<ReVarre> hade varit kul att börja med faktiskt
<Mathisen> pentesting = kali linux
<Mathisen> debian baserat
<Mathisen> hitta någon dist du gillar själv bara sen installera massa skoj i VM för att leka med
<Mathisen> då kan inget gå knas när du lallar på
<ReVarre> ah okej så fortfarande inte pentesting, men man kommer väl dit någongång. Vill lära mig mer python först :P
<Mathisen> kan du ubuntu kan du kalo
<Mathisen> kali*
<Mathisen> https://www.kali.org/
<ReVarre> Kan man inte fucka ur totalt om man använder kali o fibblar till det, jag tror jag gjorde någon mapping någon gång på mitt isps nät.. nån form av map, det var nog inte uppskattat
<ReVarre> var som den mappade infrafraksturen
<Mathisen> nej man får inte "scanna" andra utan deras tilllåtelse
<ReVarre> alltså inte nmap det var något annat verktyg, men nu vet man ju att man ska läsa innan man startar nått :P
<Mathisen> det är där VPN/TOR kommer in i bilden
<ReVarre> Har ingentdera atm, eller jo, tor har jag ju hehe
<ReVarre> ska kolla upp lite senare, är uppe i rätt mycket med ubuntu, mycket att lära hehe
<ReVarre> blir nog bara distraherad av alla häftiga verktyg så lär man sig inte att använda terminalen ens :P
#ubuntu-se 2017-10-13
<Mathisen> du lär dig nog med tiden
<ReVarre> ja tiden har bevisat att jag gör det, kul som fan när man faktiskt märker det. Blir mindre intresserad av windows för varje dag.. Finns inget där för mig längre typ
<ReVarre> linux världen är så jävla stor
<ReVarre> älskar det
<ReVarre> och känns vet att lära sig
<ReVarre> värt*
<Mathisen> bra att kunna nog, och ett stor + om man tycker det är roligt
<ReVarre> tror nog de flesta hade diggat det om de hade tagit tiden att lära sig :)
<ReVarre> så vad pysslar du med då? :)
<Mathisen> vad menar du ? just nu då eller ?
<ReVarre> ja generellt, något projekt eller ngt ?
<ReVarre> hållt på med linux länge eller?
<Mathisen> just nu håller jag på att göra klart ett bash script som installerar arch automatiskt i virtualbox
<Mathisen> ska ha det till min högskola till några
<Mathisen> en stund nog
<Mathisen> minns inte i hur många år men många
<Mathisen> nästan klar nu också funkar fint fint..
<Mathisen> https://ptpb.pw/mN-x
<Mathisen> ska bara lägga till lite andra paket i stället för att clona min git för mina i3 inställningar så tror jag andra uppskattar typ xfce/kde/gnome
<ReVarre> ah smidigt testar gärna om jag får sen när det är färdigt =)
<Mathisen> det funkar nog nu redan på den där länken
<Mathisen> för att använda spara bara de till 3 filer som det står. 1. install.sh 2. chroot.sh 3. world.sh
<Mathisen> sen boota en arch iso och kopiera filerna till den datorn med ssh " systemctl start sshd " på arch burken för att köra igång ssh servern
<Mathisen> sen är det bara att köra ./install.sh
<Mathisen> allt rullar på sen
<Mathisen> när den startat om så loggar du in med användar namn som du skriver in i scriptet det står mathisen där nu
<Mathisen> kör ./world.sh och då installerar den allt du behöver window manager virtualbox moduler med mera..
<Mathisen> gjort ändast för virtualbox nu så testa inte detta på din vanliga dator
<Mathisen> då nitar den dina partitioner
<ReVarre> japp men kan fixa virtualbox om en stund o testa, håller på att ställa in kfce
<ReVarre> xfce visste jag skrev det fel xD skyller på för lite vatten! XD
<ReVarre> fan om man inte ska göra gnome ändå, älskar fan den designen :P
<Mathisen> är ju bara att prova bara att ta bort om du inte gillar det
<Mathisen> cinnamon brukar va poppis också
<Mathisen> i3 om du vill prova på tileing manager
<ReVarre> får väl testa alla tre :)
<ReVarre> xfce är jag ju mest van vid men snyggt vettetusan om det är
<Mathisen> xfce går nog att göra duktigt snyggt
<Mathisen> lätt att ändra i det
<ReVarre> jag tror det med faktiskt
<ReVarre> nu fick jag bara en jävla massa program bara som jag inte behöver, men det löser sig
<Mathisen> de blir så om du installerar meta packages
<Mathisen> alltså typ ubuntu-desktop då kommer allt som de tycker hör till
<Mathisen> bättre att installera specifict de du behöver
<Mathisen> typ för xfce ändast xdce4
<Mathisen> xfce4*
<Mathisen> nu är det dock dags för mig att hitta till sängen
<Mathisen> god natt
<ReVarre> natti =)
<Hund> Xfce går att få snyggt.
<Mathisen> yep håller med
<Hund> Men vettetusan hur framtiden ser ut för det nu när de står mellan GTK2 och GTK3.
<Hund> Och snart kommer GTK4.
<Hund> Samma för Mate, de har tydligen haft ett helvete med att gå över till GTK3 och att göra om samma skit igen snart nog kan inte vara motiverande.
<Mathisen> det måste ändra för eller senare tanke på wayland
<Mathisen> i alla fall gtk3 ett måste
<Hund> Jag inbillar mig att Qt vinner mycket gratis popularitet nu.
<Barre> allt detta och det enda man egentligen behöver är en terminal...
<Hund> Vissa saker är svår att undkomma. :P
<Mathisen> ibland vill man ha det där lilla extra :)
<Hund> Webbläsaren och gimp. :P
<Hund> Jag gillar qutebrowser. Nog för att jag använder w3m också, men jag ser inte en exklusive framtid med w3m på dagens webb. :P
<Barre> Hund: links/lynx och imagemagick
<Hund> w3m kan visa bilder med. :)
<Barre> bloatware :P
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag använder främst w3m till Ranger och Mutt, men det blir lite surf med.
<Hund> Den är bra att ha när man vill undkomma lite bloatade sidor.
<Mathisen> ni som är terminal gudar, kan ni kanske komma med någon bra ide åt mig. håller på att fixa så jag lätt kan kolla våran lunch guide vi har här på åland
<Mathisen> i terminalen
<Mathisen> har nu " echo "http://www.aland.com/se/mat_och_nojen/lunchguiden" | wget -O- -i- | hxnormalize -x | hxselect -i "div.grid_8" | lynx -hiddenlinks=ignore -stdin -dump > lunchmeny "
<Hund> w3m -dump <url> kanske?
<Barre> Hund: ranger är grejt, mutt kör jag inte, kör alpine istället
<Mathisen> men behöver något bra sätt att plocka ut info ur lunchmeny filen som skapas den är lite för stor
<Hund> Det finns ju vissa "reader"-verktyg, men de kräver ju rätt feta beroenden.
<Hund> ah
<Mathisen> är ni kungar på sed,awk eller liknande ?
<Hund> Barre är det.
<Hund> Han kan allt. :)
<Hund> Det hade ju varit smidigast med API dock.
<Barre> nej, blanda inte in mig i detta nu.... *lost in regexp-translation*
<Hund> :D
 * andol pekar lite odiskret på delhage
<Barre> det roligaste med de regexp jag har i mina script är att 6-veckor efter jag skrivit dem försöka lista ut vad de gör \o/
<andol> För att inte tala om hur mycket roligare det är med andras regex!
<Barre> =)
<Hund> bah
<Hund> NÃ¥gon med erfarenhet av dzen2?
<Hund> Jag kan för mitt liv inte få den att använda Terminus.
<Mathisen> kolla archwiki på dzen
<Hund> Det är ju ingen sport.
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Närå, jag har kollat där. Jag avnänder exakt samma sträng från min .Xresources, men inte fungerar det då inte..
<delhage> va?
<Hund> Va va?
<Mathisen> alltså hur ser dzen2.font: ut för dig nu
<Hund> font="*-terminus-medium-r-normal-*-16-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646-*"
<Hund> font="-*-fixed-medium-*-*-*-12-*-*-*-*-*-*-*"
<Hund> Sista är default.
<Hund> Nu hittade jag rätt.
<Hund> "-xos4-terminus-*-*-*-*-12-*-*-*-*-*-*-*"
<Hund> Nu ska jag bara klura ut hur man använder 3 paneler. :P
<Hund> Hm.
<Hund> Jag blir dock inte klok på hur man bäst konfigurerar dzen2.
<Hund> Lemonbar är mycket enklare.
<Hund> Någon som använder dzen2 och vill visa sin konfig?
<Hund> Barre: Vad är grejen med Alpine då?
#ubuntu-se 2017-10-14
<Barre> Hund: inget speciellt, en enkel mail-klient bara
<Hund> Barre: Okej. :)
<Hund> Har du testat Mutt?
<sopparus> hej
<sopparus> när jag använder en texteditor och skriver åäö så syns det i filen jag ändrar
<sopparus> men när jag öppnar den igen blir det konstiga mellanslag osv
<sopparus> över ssh med vim eller nano
<Hund> Filen kanske sparas med fel teckenkodning?
<sopparus> hur kan jag kolla det?
<sopparus>  UTF-8 Unicode text enligt file
<Hund> Fast du hade två olika program sa du, det låter ju osannolikt att det är dem då.
<sopparus> ja
<Hund> Det här är ett område som är jag är rätt dålig på. :D Men vad säger servern när du kör "echo $TERM"?
<sopparus> xterm
<sopparus> men testat med andra sshklienter också
<Hund> Det låter ju safe.
<sopparus> tror inte det är det
<Hund> Hm.
<sopparus> samma om jag skapar en ny fil
<sopparus> först är det ascii
<sopparus> om jag kör utan åäö
<sopparus> vim samt nano gör om till utf8 om man lägger in åäö
<Hund> Vad säger "locale"?
<sopparus> LANG=
<sopparus> LANGUAGE=
<sopparus> LC_CTYPE="POSIX"
<sopparus> alla andra är också POSIX
<Hund> Det låter ju inte så bra.
<sopparus> ska det vara sv eller något där?
<Hund> Jag har en_US.UTF-8 på allting.
<Hund> Men vissa saker kan vara på svenska, huvudsaken är att det är UTF-8.
<sopparus> ok
<Hund> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Locale
<Hund> Du kan läsa lite om det där. :)
<sopparus> testar med nya nu
<sopparus> tar lite tid
<sopparus> ska bli intressant
<sopparus> irriterat mig på detta i två år
<Hund> :)
<Hund> Haha
<sopparus> kanske borde kommit hit tidigare.. :)
<Hund> Två år?
<sopparus> ja
<Hund> Du borde ju få ett diplom.
<Hund> :D
<sopparus> hm locale sattes ej för icke root
<Hund> Har du loggat ut och in med användaren?
<sopparus> jupp
<Hund> Det bör ju ändrats om du gjort rätt. Du kan ju starta om den för att vara på den säkra sidan.
<sopparus> satte manuellt
<sopparus> export LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"
<sopparus> nu funkar det
<sopparus> fint
<sopparus> tack
<Hund> ah
<Hund> :9
<Hund> :)
<Hund> Barre: Varför hänger du inte på #archlinux.se? :(
<Mathisen> oo finns det en sån kanal också.. snikar dit jag med tror ja
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Redan.
#ubuntu-se 2017-10-15
<Barre> Hund: för att  jag inte kör arch kanske :)
<Hund> Barre: Haha, touché.
<Barre> Hund: men nu idlar jag även där :P
<Hund> Men jag kör ju typ inte Ubuntu, men jag hänger här ändå för att jag gillar gemenskapen. Fast har man aldrig kört en distro kanske man inte har samma sentimentala värde för en. :P
<Hund> Okej. :D
<Hund> Då är ordningen återställd och vi kan alla återgå till att idla.
<Hund> ;P
<Barre> :)
<Hund> Firejail muppar sig för mig. :/
<Hund> Jag kommer inte åt rättstavningen i Vim när jag qutebrowser i en jail.
<Hund> Vilket brukade fungera bra innan.
<Hund> när jag kör*
<Hund> Och nu fungerar det helt magiskt.
<larsemil> någon som har tips på en bra ryggsäck. Flera fack och plats för dator.
